# Seguimento Incêndios - 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 00:07)

Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal durante o ano de 2015.

*Link's úteis*


*Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/HistoricodeOcorrencias.aspx
http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/fogoslist2007.asp

*MODIS Rapid Response *
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRMS Web Fire Mapper*
http://firms.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/firemap/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/

*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2015 às 22:40)

*Incêndio em Portimão esteve perto de algumas casas*



Um incêndio fustigou esta terça-feira uma zona de mato do interior do concelho de Portimão. As chamas propagaram-se rapidamente devido ao vento forte e à falta de acessos.

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Fonte: SIC

Informação detalhada do incêndio, que chegou a ter 2 frentes activas http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/smaListDetails.asp?OcurId=30394&numOcorrencia=2015080006702


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2015 às 03:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Incêndio em Portimão esteve perto de algumas casas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deveras estranho, ainda há poucos dias tinha chovido aquela quantidade à volta de 50mm nessa zona, como poderia o mato estar assim seco para demorar 4 horas a ser dominado? O acesso é sem dúvida difícil com esse tipo de mato, é uma pena não haver ao menos um helicóptero de Beja que pudesse ser equipado rapidamente mesmo fora de época.


----------



## AJB (18 Fev 2015 às 10:07)

A resposta a este incêndio é apenas e só o vento! Mas foi mais o aparato que outra coisa! Um pronuncio para o verão 2015? Fica a questão...isto apesar do ENORME investimento, mais uma vez, que esta a haver no combate em deterimento da prevenção!
Sinais de um país "sub" desenvolvido!


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2015 às 23:46)

Hoje foi a vez do Alentejo:

*Incêndio devastou área de mato no concelho de Portel*
*Fogo deflagrou na zona do Monte Novo da Amieira, na freguesia de Amieira, concelho de Portel*

Quarenta e três operacionais de várias corporações de bombeiros combateram hoje um incêndio que devastou uma área de mato no concelho de Portel, distrito de Évora, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros. 

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Évora indicou que o incêndio deflagrou na zona do Monte Novo da Amieira, na freguesia de Amieira, concelho de Portel, tendo o alerta sido dado às 15:23. 

Segundo a mesma fonte, combateram o fogo, que foi considerado extinto às 19:16, 43 bombeiros das corporações de Moura, Vidigueira, Cuba, Portel, Reguengos de Monsaraz, Viana do Alentejo e da Força Especial de Bombeiros, de Beja, apoiados por 11 veículos. 

No local estiveram também militares da GNR.


----------



## AJB (5 Mar 2015 às 09:25)

Tem havido uma média de duas dezenas de ocorrências florestais por dia, mas sempre de reduzida dimensão! De qualquer forma com o padrão sinóptico de hoje (advecção de Este) esse numero vai disparar (hoje) e a área aumentar ligeiramente! Nada preocupante pois a %HR e a %h dos combustiveis florestais é elevada! Agora, o dia de hoje num mês "normal" de Julho ou Agosto e ardem à vontade 5000 ha...


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2015 às 10:03)

AJB disse:


> Tem havido uma média de duas dezenas de ocorrências florestais por dia, mas sempre de reduzida dimensão! De qualquer forma com o padrão sinóptico de hoje (advecção de Este) esse numero vai disparar (hoje) e a área aumentar ligeiramente! Nada preocupante pois a %HR e a %h dos combustiveis florestais é elevada! Agora, o dia de hoje num mês "normal" de Julho ou Agosto e ardem à vontade 5000 ha...



Não esquecer também as "tradicionais" queimadas. No norte abusa-se muito disso, aproveitam logo os primeiros dias de sol depois de umas semanas de chuva, que desta vez nem foram de chuva, quase apenas chuvisco...  Com esta lestada o número de ocorrências que se descontrolam deve disparar.

Quanto ao Verão e incêndios, muita atenção a este ano, "climatologicamente" falando será difícil termos novamente um verão amorfo como o do ano passado, e existe muita biomassa acumulada nos últimos anos, mesmo muita. Se as condições se reunirem no pico do calor poderá vir a ser um ano muito complicado. Ou não se reunirem, e o problema passa para o ano seguinte.


----------



## AJB (5 Mar 2015 às 11:37)

Basta termos "janela meteo" favorável e o País fica extremamente vulnerável! A prevenção estrutural é pouquissima, por isso basta este padrão sinóptico em Julho/Agosto/Setembro após uma semana sem precipitação e como disse em 2/3 dias temos 20.000 ha de área ardida com facilidade! O ano passado, meados de Junho e num dia como hoje arderam 1000 ha no Marão, sendo que 85% desses 1000 ha arderam entre as 4h da madrugada e as 10h da manhã! E, sublinho isto, o fogo propagou-se numa encosta voltada a Oeste, com vento dominante do quadrante Este, logo as condições não eram "perfeitas"! Somos, como país, muitissimo vulneráveis ao fogo, o que é muito mau num território a nossa latitude, mas enfim, ainda temos uns valentes anos pela frente para penar...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2015 às 20:37)




----------



## dahon (13 Mar 2015 às 15:10)

Vejo uma enorme coluna de fumo para a zona de Vouzela. Mas não aparece nada no site da protecção civil.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2015 às 15:13)

dahon disse:


> Vejo uma enorme coluna de fumo para a zona de Vouzela. Mas não aparece nada no site da protecção civil.



Deve ter começado há menos de duas horas e ainda não mobilizou meios suficientes para figurar nos incêndios mais significativos.
Na animação de satélite não se distingue por enquanto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Mar 2015 às 15:39)

Essa coluna também é visível daqui o Caramulo vai-se enchendo de fumo, a situação parece complicada. Ainda por cima está bastante vento.

Começam cedo este ano.


----------



## keipha (13 Mar 2015 às 15:45)

O incêndio é em Vasconha - Vouzela


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mar 2015 às 16:02)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2015 às 15:27)




----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2015 às 16:14)

Penso que o de Viseu , já se distingue na imagem satélite


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2015 às 16:20)

Acerca do incêndio em Vouzela:


----------



## dahon (16 Mar 2015 às 18:18)

Incêndio mobiliza
100 homens em Viseu

Um incêndio florestal está a ser combatido por quase uma centena de homens, entre os quais mais de oito dezenas de bombeiros de diversas corporações da região.
O fogo teve início em Remonde, Santos Êvos, pouco depois das 13h00, mas rapidamente chegou à localidade vizinha de Balisque, S. Pedro de France, ameaçando continuar até à Estrada Nacional 229, que liga Viseu a Sátão.
O vento forte está a dificultar a tarefa dos bombeiros de controlar o incêndio, que tem, desde as 14h41 duas frentes activas.








PS: Felizmente o incêndio já está dominado.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2015 às 20:33)

bem o radar de Arouca detectou o fumo do incêndio


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 20:44)

dahon disse:


> PS: Felizmente o incêndio já está dominado.



Reacendeu-se? No radar aparecia antes mas agora não aparece.


> Data Hora Local Concelho Distrito Ponto Situação Tipo
> 16/3 14:41 Casais do Monte Castro D´Aire Viseu * Em Curso * Inc. em Floresta
> 16/3 16:23 Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
> 16/3 16:49 Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS): 2º Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros de Castro D´Aire.
> ...





camrov8 disse:


> bem o radar de Arouca detectou o fumo do incêndio









O vento de sul não está a ajudar:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2015 às 21:02)

camrov8 disse:


> bem o radar de Arouca detectou o fumo do incêndio



É verdade! Fiz um gif com as imagens do radar enquanto o incêndio está activo. A qualidade das imagens não ajuda em nada, mas consegue-se ver algo na zona do centro de Viseu:


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 21:06)

Informação das 20:50 dá novamente o incêndio como dominado. Receio novo reacendimento devido ao vento que vai aumentar muito nas próximas horas.


----------



## dahon (17 Mar 2015 às 13:50)

Houve aqui uma confusão. Ontem ocorreram dois incêndios no distrito de Viseu, um no concelho de Viseu e outro em Castro D'Aire.
A noticia que eu postei ontem era sobre o incêndio do concelho de Viseu que foi dominado por volta das 18h. O de Castro D'Aire é que foi dominado mais tarde.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2015 às 22:49)

Incêndio esta tarde aqui na perto de casa:
http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais/concelho.aspx?Distrito=Porto&Concelho=Vila Nova de Gaia&Option=Interior&content_id=4463139

Fotos :




Incêndio_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Incêndio_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Incêndio_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Incêndio_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mar 2015 às 22:15)

Incêndio na Serra da Freita já dura há 10 horas...


----------



## supercell (22 Mar 2015 às 22:34)

Eram bem visíveis as chamas de Aveiro....


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2015 às 00:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio na Serra da Freita já dura há 10 horas...



E continua, isto está mau, a começarem tão cedo. Difíceis condições de combate naquela zona.
Mais de doze horas de fogo é uma destruição terrível.
Pouco frequente a informação, mau sinal? Nem sequer têm ou tiveram meios aéreos durante o dia, aparentemente.
22/3 22:00 Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
23/3 0:00 Incêndio ativo com uma frente

Vento não parece intenso mas nos cimos é com certeza mais forte. Humidade na casa dos 60%, durante toda a tarde abaixo dos 50%, até aos 38%, nem um aguaceiro tiveram para ajudar.

Edição: até à 01:30 era esta a informação da situação, não podia ser pior:





Nem conseguimos imaginar a dificuldade de se deslocar à noite em zonas serranas como aquela, encostas íngremes, vegetação densa, penhascos. Um verdadeiro inferno.


----------



## Stinger (23 Mar 2015 às 01:58)

Incrivel a grande "linha" que se ve de fogo daqui de Gondomar 

E eu para a minha maria que dava para ver uma cidade por tras de uns montes ao sair do estadio do dragao ... e afinal essa cidade é este incendio


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2015 às 07:01)

Incêndio dominado apenas há 10 minutos:


----------



## james (24 Mar 2015 às 16:30)

Grande incêndio em Viana do Castelo .


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 16:41)

james disse:


> Grande incêndio em Viana do Castelo .



Começou agora? Ainda não aparece aqui http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx
Qual é a direcção aproximadamente?


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2015 às 16:46)

james disse:


> Grande incêndio em Viana do Castelo .



O risco moderado estava lá..


----------



## james (24 Mar 2015 às 23:04)

[QUOdireção erarmRic, post: 480913, member: 6540"]Começou agora? Ainda não aparece aqui http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx
Qual é a direcção aproximadamente?[/QUOTE]


Era de NE-SE , foi dominado ao fim da tarde . Mas a nuvem de fumo era gigantesca .




A direcao


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 23:20)

james disse:


> A direcao era de NE-SE , foi dominado ao fim da tarde . Mas a nuvem de fumo era gigantesca .



A quantidade de fumo é proporcional ao coberto vegetal destruído... 

Se o Norte entrar mesmo em seca e continuar este vento, é uma situação gravíssima pois a chuva que mesmo assim caíu quase normal favoreceu a expansão da vegetação rasteira e de pequeno porte. Não se pode esperar pela época "oficial" de incêndios para entrar em alerta e ter meios disponíveis. Devia ser um estado de prontidão flexível e acionável rapidamente de acordo com a evolução sazonal do tempo.


----------



## james (24 Mar 2015 às 23:25)

StormRicaqst: 480974 disse:
			
		

> A quantidade de fumo é proporcional ao coberto vegetal destruído...
> 
> Se o Norte entrar mesmo em seca e continuar este vento, é uma situação gravíssima pois a chuva que mesmo assim caíu quase normal favoreceu a expansão da vegetação rasteira e de pequeno porte. Não se pode esperar pela época "oficial" de incêndios para entrar em alerta e ter meios disponíveis. Devia ser um estado de prontidão flexível e acionável rapidamente de acordo com a evolução sazonal do tempo.


E 


E verdade , por aqui ainda choveu razoavelmente no inverno , por isso ha muito coberto vegetal . Com este padrao na primavera e costume haver muito vento seco de NE . Se a seca se agravar pode tornar -se preocupante .


----------



## AJB (25 Mar 2015 às 21:40)

Tenho andado um pouco ausente deste fórum, mais concretamente deste seguimento (e do lobo ibérico também...onde não ha boas noticias...mas calma, sem fanatismos pois isso é que levará à nossa descredibilização),que é onde habitualmente mais posto!
Vejo que tem havido aqui bastante atividade, fruto da realidade e dinãmica de incêndios que estamos a ter!
Apesar de não concordar de alguns posts de colegas do forum, vou ser bastante breve:
não se guiem pelo risco de incêndio do IPMA pois este reflete estruturalmente a probabilidade de ocorrência de ignições, logo entra com o histórico do ano anterior, logo (passo a repetição) não reflete exclusivamente as condições meteo nem de humidade da vegeetação! Sirvam-se dele meramente para questões legais e indicativas.
A quantidade de fumo não é de todo proporcional ao coberto vegetal destruido. Se repararem quando ha muita humidade na vegetação, é quando (ao arder) esta liberta mais fumo! É é fumo branco, e não grisalho (combustiveis grossos) ou escuro (combustiveis secos)! Isto é, para arder um dado material vegetal primeiro ele tem que perder a água e humidade que possui. Acima de um determinado valor não arde, é a humidade de extinção, abaixo disso arde, humidade de combustão!
Quanto ao panorama que temos e eventualmente teremos...bem, a próxima semana vai ter mais atividade que esta, e esta esta a ter bastante...mas calma, basta um final de primavera chuvoso ou um verão sem correntes marcadas de leste ou norte e os incêndios serão reduzidos e pouco gravosos...portanto, como sabem muito bem na meteo, aguardemos pela evolução e acompanhemos...
Por fim, algo que motiva este meu post...amanhã na SIC durante o Jornal da Uma, vai dar uma curtissima mas interessante reportagem sobre o uso do Fogo Controlado na prevenção e treino operacional...para os curiosos ou interessados fica a sugestão e depois discutiremos aqui se quiserem


----------



## AJB (27 Mar 2015 às 09:14)

Para quem não viu cá vai o link da reportagem que falei!
Gostei da clareza e esclarecimento da jornalista, pois normalmente trocam muitos termos técnicos...neste caso felizmente não aconteceu!
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2015-03-26-Missoes-de-fogo-controlado-funcionam-como-agente-de-limpeza


----------



## AJB (27 Mar 2015 às 10:32)

Agora parece me que quarta e quinta da próxima semana serão os dias mais propicios a ignições menos fáceis de resolver!


----------



## dahon (31 Mar 2015 às 16:38)

Edit:


----------



## dahon (1 Abr 2015 às 17:46)

Hoje voltam os incêndios ao distrito de Viseu, este infelizmente parece preocupante pois já conta com 149 operacionais.


----------



## AJB (1 Abr 2015 às 17:58)

Tudo dentro das expectativas! Amanha haverá "mais" e até hoje talvez...


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 18:10)

dahon disse:


> Hoje voltam os incêndios ao distrito de Viseu, este infelizmente parece preocupante pois já conta com 149 operacionais.


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 09:09)

Dia dificil este que hoje se avizinha...


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 09:59)

Uma chamada de atenção, principalmente para aqueles que acham que reforço de meios resolve a questão dos incêndios!
É dia 2 de Abril, não vivemos nenhuma situação de seca severa em qualquer parte do país, e ás 9h estão "apenas" dois incêndios florestais ativos. No entanto os dois estão fora de controlo apesar da disponibilidade total de meios!
Sei que muitos dos colegas deste forum sabem que os meios não resolvem tudo, mas ainda ha quem pense nisso como se ouve e vê nas noticias!
Por fim...esta situação sinótica (Adveção de Este) que apenas esta a ser relevante desde ontem e coloca nos perante (reforço, estamos em Abril) uma situação de dificuldade media...imaginem mais uns dias e em Agosto!
Pelo estudo que fizemos (com a colaboração imprescindivel do Rozzo), perante esta situação sinótica ja deveriam ter sido tomadas medidas operacionais preventivas...mas nada se faz, afinal arder floresta em Portugal é banal...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2015 às 11:02)

Dois incêndios de grandes proporções activos neste momento. 

Tanto o de Castro Daire como o de Sever do Vouga começaram a umas horas que... enfim.


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 11:38)

Se me permites Duarte, discordo do que queres "insinuar" com a questão da hora de inicio!
Como sabemos, a população rural realiza as suas atividades agrícolas de manha, muito cedo as vezes de madrugada, e ao final do dia!
Repara que a hora de inicio do incendio florestal de Castro Daire é quando o vento de leste aumenta de velocidade, e é ao final da tarde! Minha justificação: uma queima de sobrantes agrícolas que ficou mal apagada ou se descontrolou!
Para o incendio de Vouzela a explicação que encontro é a mesma, inicio da atividade agricola ou uma queima que ficou mal apagada do dia anterior e reacendeu (o grande incendio de 2013 em Alfandega da Fé, ou o do ano passado do Marão doram reacendimentos desse genero).
Agora sublinho, pode PERFEITAMENTE ter sido incendiarismo, nunca o neguei! O que nego veementemente é que a PRINCIPAL causa de incendios florestais seja essa, pois é seguramente a negligencia da população! Infelizmente usa se o "fogo posto" para justificar muita coisa...
Pelo que sei, em Sever do Vouga a situação será mais delicada que as outras duas...


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 11:52)

Bem, e estas ultimas saídas do GFS não auguram nada de bom na influencia (decisiva) meteo nos incêndios...se assim for tempos duros chegarão bem mais cedo do que se esperava...e poderemos ter uma Primavera "pior" que o Verão de 2014...quanto ao Verão veremos como evolui a meteo...


----------



## supercell (2 Abr 2015 às 12:09)

O incêndio em sever do Vouga está com proporções enormes...


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2015 às 12:37)

Situação complicada em Sever do Vouga:

*Incêndio ameaça várias casas em Vila Nova de Fusos*

JOÃO PAULO COSTA Hoje às 11:35, atualizado às 11:57

*Em Atualização *

* Um incêndio com três frentes ativas que começou em Sever do Vouga alastrou a Albergaria-a-Velha e rodeia Vila Nova de Fusos. Há algumas casas ameaçadas pelas chamas, puxadas pelo vento forte.






*


As chamas rodeiam algumas casas na aldeia de Vila Nova de Fusos, concelho de Albergaria-a-Velha, e pelo menos um aviário da zona.

O incêndio é visível a mais de 30 quilómetros, à entrada de Aveiro. O vento, muito forte, está a puxar pelas chamas e a dificultar o trabalho dos bombeiros.

Segundo dados da Proteção Civil de Aveiro, 150, pessoas estão mobilizadas para o combate às chamas, apoiadas por 41 veículos operacionais e dois "Helicópteros de Ataque Inicial".

O fogo deflagrou numa zona florestal de Nogueira, no concelho aveirense de *Sever do Vouga*, às 6.49 horas da manhã desta quinta-feira.

Alimentadas pelo vento, as chamas alastraram ao concelho de*Albergaria-a-Velha*. Às 10 horas, o incêndio tinha três frentes ativas.

Segundo a Proteção Civil, foi acionado, às 11 horas, o Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF01) de Coimbra e, oito minutos depois, um helicóptero ligeiro de ataque inicial. O primeiro estava em ação desde as 9.25.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...ia-a-Velha&Option=Interior&content_id=4490122


----------



## rozzo (2 Abr 2015 às 13:16)

Poderá ser algo complicada a situação na metade Norte nos próximos dias, isto caso se confirme as previsões do GFS, que aponta ausência de precipitação.
Com vento durante vários dias de E/SE, e este padrão, as muitas queimadas e descuidos típicos desta altura poderão dar bastantes problemas.
Mais a Sul espera-se menos problemas com a precipitação prevista.

De qualquer forma, outros modelos, como o ECMWF não apontam secura total, apontam precipitação a Norte a partir de 3ª, menos mal. Ainda assim, até lá...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2015 às 13:34)

AJB disse:


> Se me permites Duarte, discordo do que queres "insinuar" com a questão da hora de inicio!
> Como sabemos, a população rural realiza as suas atividades agrícolas de manha, muito cedo as vezes de madrugada, e ao final do dia!
> Repara que a hora de inicio do incendio florestal de Castro Daire é quando o vento de leste aumenta de velocidade, e é ao final da tarde! Minha justificação: uma queima de sobrantes agrícolas que ficou mal apagada ou se descontrolou!
> Para o incendio de Vouzela a explicação que encontro é a mesma, inicio da atividade agricola ou uma queima que ficou mal apagada do dia anterior e reacendeu (o grande incendio de 2013 em Alfandega da Fé, ou o do ano passado do Marão doram reacendimentos desse genero).
> ...



Sim, tens razão... Mas pronto, acaba por ser na mesma por mão humana, mesmo que não de forma propositada! Mesmo realizando as queimadas em horários que o calor já não é tão intenso as pessoas deviam pensar que não é só o calor que provoca um incêndio, mas enfim, situações destas irão sempre ocorrer.


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 13:58)

Sinceramente espero que a saída (06) do GFS não se concretize, senão a ANPC lançará seguramente um Alerta Amarelo para o dispositivo! É que a situação não só se manterá como agravará entre sabado e quarta (falo de %HR e direção/intensidade do Vento)..


----------



## dahon (2 Abr 2015 às 14:39)

Volta o incêndio na mesma zona de ontem em Viseu. Presumo que seja um reacendimento, se não for é muito estranho.


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 14:52)

Provavelmente foi reacendimento! O problema, um deles vá, é que quando deixa de haver labaredas o pessoal acha que o incendio acabou...depois não tem em atenção a previsão meteo das horas seguintes, logo zonas que arderam mal consolidadas facilmente reativam!


----------



## dahon (2 Abr 2015 às 14:53)

Não seria prudente usar a comunicação social para sensibilizar as populações para não efectuarem queimadas neste período mais critico em que estamos e que pelos visto vai continuar nos próximos dias?


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 15:13)

Neste momento se quiser fazer uma queima em grande parte do território (incluindo estes concelhos) posso faze lo! Nada na lei me impede!


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 15:14)

Provavelmente no sábado até fogo controlado poderemos fazer...a questão é mais complexa e combate se muito mal incêndios em Portugal, muito mal mesmo...


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 15:32)

AJB disse:


> É dia 2 de Abril, *não vivemos nenhuma situação de seca severa* em qualquer parte do país



Presumo que tenhas acesso a dados, nomeadamente da situação até final de Março e análise oficial por parte do IPMA, que ainda não foram publicados, para fazeres essa afirmação. Pode ser irresponsável propagar essa ideia de que está tudo normal e de que a perspectiva é optimista quanto à seca em curso.


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 15:32)

Com este padrão sinótico (que proporciona incêndios de vento), hoje teremos seguramente mais de 2000 ha de área ardida...


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 15:35)

StormRic disse:


> Presumo que tenhas acesso a dados, nomeadamente da situação até final de Março e análise oficial por parte do IPMA, que ainda não foram publicados, para fazeres essa afirmação. Pode ser irresponsável propagar essa ideia de que está tudo normal e de que a perspectiva é optimista quanto à seca em curso.


 Não escrevi nada disso! O que escrevi é que estamos numa situação de inverno normal, apesar de pouco frequente e não existe seca severa! Quanto ao futuro...não faço a minima ideia do que vem!


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 15:37)

AJB disse:


> Provavelmente foi reacendimento! O problema, um deles vá, é que quando deixa de haver labaredas o pessoal acha que o incendio acabou...depois não tem em atenção a previsão meteo das horas seguintes, logo zonas que arderam mal consolidadas facilmente reativam!





AJB disse:


> Neste momento se quiser fazer uma queima em grande parte do território (incluindo estes concelhos) posso faze lo! Nada na lei me impede!





AJB disse:


> Provavelmente no sábado até fogo controlado poderemos fazer...a questão é mais complexa e combate se muito mal incêndios em Portugal, muito mal mesmo...



Sinceramente não estou a gostar do teor das tuas mensagens.


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 15:37)

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015092.terra.721.250m

Vejam esta brutalidade em Sever do Vouga...não vos parece igual aos de 2013 um pouco mais a sul (no caramulo)?!


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 15:38)

AJB disse:


> O que escrevi é que estamos numa situação de inverno normal



Não estamos numa situação de inverno normal, que disparate é esse?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Abr 2015 às 15:47)

muito fumo para este/sudoeste devem estar vários incêndios a deflagrar neste momento..
é visível uma coluna de fumo para os lados de arouca ao talvez albergaria!?!


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 15:49)

StormRic disse:


> Não estamos numa situação de inverno normal, que disparate é esse?


 sim, normal, mas pouco frequente!


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 15:50)

StormRic disse:


> Sinceramente não estou a gostar do teor das tuas mensagens.


 não?porque?não percebi a serio...


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2015 às 15:54)

Vejo neste momento uma coluna de fumo denso para os lados de Valongo e outra coluna para NE direcção de Braga, para SE muito fumo também, aqui na minha zona está uma bruma amarelada com cheiro a fumo trazido pelo vento de Leste.


----------



## dahon (2 Abr 2015 às 15:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> muito fumo para este devem estar vários incêndios a deflagrar neste momento..
> é visível uma coluna de fumo para os lados de arouca ao talvez albergaria!?!








Fonte:http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## james (2 Abr 2015 às 15:57)

A questão dos incêndios também passa pelo bom senso e valores de cidadania .

E , sinceramente , muita gente tem falta desses valores . Mesmo que a lei não proíba ou seja omissa , fazer uma queimada com  o vento seco a soprar do quadrante Leste e de alguem que não joga com o baralho todo .


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 16:06)

james disse:


> A questão dos incêndios também passa pelo bom senso e valores de cidadania .
> 
> E , sinceramente , muita gente tem falta desses valores . Mesmo que a lei não proíba ou seja omissa , fazer uma queimada com  o vento seco a soprar do quadrante Leste e de alguem que não joga com o baralho todo .


 Não necessariamente...o problema, ás vezes, não esta em fazer a queima (não queimada, essas tem que ter técnico de fogo controlado a acompanhar), mas sim na falta de medidas de precaução!


----------



## dahon (2 Abr 2015 às 16:09)

Infelizmente nos meios rurais a falta de formação e a falta de conhecimento sobre a influencia dos vários factores que levam a estas situações ainda é muito comum. Por isso é que eu acho nestas situações não se deve só mostrar imagens de incêndios na comunicação social mas também tentar sensibilizar as populações com algumas recomendações, sobre o que se deve evitar para que os incêndios não aconteçam.


----------



## james (2 Abr 2015 às 16:14)

Aqui no Minho , o pior período de incêndios no inicio da primavera foi , sem duvida , 2012 . 

Só que nesse ano , o padrão mudou em abril radicalmente , veio muita chuva e acabaram os incêndios .

Este ano  , para já as previsões são péssimas , anteriormente eu já tinha alertado para os perigos de um inverno ainda assim com alguma chuva mas uma primavera seca . E muito perigoso esta situação no Litoral Norte , nomeadamente ao nivel de incêndios .




Também digo se se confirmar um abril super seco sera altamente invulgar , ( embora não seja anormal pois ciclicamente pode ocorrer ) , pois no Minho , mês de abril sem chuva e como o Alentejo sem calor no verão ou Trás - Os - Montes sem frio no inverno !


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2015 às 16:38)

Às 14:40 (Imagem Sat AQUA)





http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/...efl2_143.A2015092134000-2015092134500.2km.jpg


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 16:58)

Ponto da situação até às 16:30, já desactualizado entretanto, aumentaram as ocorrências:


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 17:34)

Como se esperava, ainda que por reação (infelizmente) em vez de antecipação...ANPC decreta Alerta Amarelo para o dispositivo...agora corre se atrás do prejuizo, mas mais vale tarde que nunca!


----------



## bigfire (2 Abr 2015 às 17:41)

AJB disse:


> Provavelmente no sábado até fogo controlado poderemos fazer...a questão é mais complexa e combate se muito mal incêndios em Portugal, muito mal mesmo...


O maior problema não está no combate, e o senhor devia saber muito bem disso, é uma das grandes razões, sim, mas os rescaldos é que costumam ser mal feitos, descuidados e mal organizados, exemplo disso está o incêndio de Quintãs- Viseu, não sendo uma reativação, mas sim um reacendimento.


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 17:49)

bigfire disse:


> O maior problema não está no combate, e o senhor devia saber muito bem disso, é uma das grandes razões, sim, mas os rescaldos é que costumam ser mal feitos, descuidados e mal organizados, exemplo disso está o incêndio de Quintãs- Viseu, não sendo uma reativação, mas sim um reacendimento.


Qual a diferença entre reativação e reacendimento?
O rescaldo não faz parte do combate? Se achas que não porque em vez de "Incendio em Rescaldo" não se da logo "Incêndio Extinto"?
Reafirmo com conhecimento de causa, combate se MUITO mal incêndios florestais em Portugal! Não chegam canadairs e VFCI's xpto, nem EPI's novos, é preciso conhecimento, planeamento e inteligência técnica, coisa que, com todo o respeito, não ha! Ha coragem e voluntarismo, mas como vemos, não chega infelizmente...

P.s: Podes tratar me por tu


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 17:56)

O Alerta Amarelo decretado termina sábado, mas julgo que a ANPC terá que o prolongar até terça-feira a Norte e Centro...a saida das 12Z do GFS mantem adversidade (em vento e HR) até aí!


----------



## bigfire (2 Abr 2015 às 18:14)

AJB disse:


> Qual a diferença entre reativação e reacendimento?
> O rescaldo não faz parte do combate? Se achas que não porque em vez de "Incendio em Rescaldo" não se da logo "Incêndio Extinto"?
> Reafirmo com conhecimento de causa, combate se MUITO mal incêndios florestais em Portugal! Não chegam canadairs e VFCI's xpto, nem EPI's novos, é preciso conhecimento, planeamento e inteligência técnica, coisa que, com todo o respeito, não ha! Ha coragem e voluntarismo, mas como vemos, não chega infelizmente...
> 
> P.s: Podes tratar me por tu


Que eu saiba, mas isso sou eu, reativação é quando o incêdio está na fase terminal, e ocorre um aumento de intensidade no perímetro do incêndio antes de ser consirada a fase de rescaldo. Reacendimento, é uma nova acorrência no perímetro da área fetada por um incêndio que tenha sido dado como extinto, e em que os meios já tenham abandonado o TO (Teatro de Operações).


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 18:16)

bigfire disse:


> Que eu saiba, mas isso sou eu, reativação é quando o incêdio está na fase terminal, e ocorre um aumento de intensidade no perímetro do incêndio antes de ser consirado a fase de rescaldo. Reacendimento, é uma nova acorrência no perímetro da área fetada por um incêndio que tenha sido dado como extinto, e em que os meios já tenham abandonado o TO (Teatro de Operações).


 So me respondeste a uma questão 
Bem, compreendo a distinção que fazes, aceito a perfeitamente, mas eu considero poder ser a mesma coisa! Ha muitos reacendimentos de ocorrencias mal "fechadas" em termos de perimetros, muitas mesmo...


----------



## bigfire (2 Abr 2015 às 18:20)

AJB disse:


> Qual a diferença entre reativação e reacendimento?
> O rescaldo não faz parte do combate? Se achas que não porque em vez de "Incendio em Rescaldo" não se da logo "Incêndio Extinto"?
> Reafirmo com conhecimento de causa, combate se MUITO mal incêndios florestais em Portugal! Não chegam canadairs e VFCI's xpto, nem EPI's novos, é preciso conhecimento, planeamento e inteligência técnica, coisa que, com todo o respeito, não ha! Ha coragem e voluntarismo, mas como vemos, não chega infelizmente...
> 
> P.s: Podes tratar me por tu


Nem eu disse ao contrário, mas em vezes de se criar somente equipas de intervenção rápida, não se criam equipas só para rescaldos? É normal que o pessoal que ande durante 12 horas em combate, quando chega a fase de rescaldo, não esteja apto nem fisicamente, nem psicologicamente para o fazer. Seria bom que essa função fosse feita por pessoal que tivesse fresco e especializado para o fazer, não estou a dizer que os bombeiros não o são.


----------



## irpsit (2 Abr 2015 às 18:25)

Daqui vê-se bem um foco de incêndio a norte (estou perto de Mortágua) mas acho que é o incêndio de Quintãs, Viseu. 

Eu também acho que em Portugal existe má gestão dos fogos. Pouca limpeza florestal, monoculturas extensas de eucaliptos e pinhais (ambos árvores propícias a fogos), gente tola ou ignorante que ateia fogueiras nesta altura, polícia passiva. Lembro-me que quando vivia na Áustria, os verões eram continentais, quentes, muitas vezes com tempo seco e até 36ºC e não haviam quaisquer fogos. Claro que o nosso país tem clima propício a fogos florestais, mas parece-me a julgar pela realidade, que as autoridades podiam fazer mais e melhor.


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2015 às 19:10)

Impressionante a quantidade de fumo que é visível daqui do Porto, esse fumo está maioritariamente a sul SE e SW e já tapa o sol com uns tons acastanhados.


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 19:16)

Desta vez, a noite não vai ser "amiga" do combate...noite complicada a próxima...e amanha muitos reacendimentos e/ou reativações em perspetiva! estes são os incêndios "zigue-zague" da faixa litoral norte e centro! No interior norte e centro são incêndios "charuto"!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2015 às 22:49)

Incêndio em Sever do Vouga dado como dominado... Viseu e Arouca seguem com 3 e 2 frentes activas respectivamente. Valpaços 1 frente activa e apenas 10 bombeiros (?).


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2015 às 16:41)

Boas,

Video que fiz há minutos de um Incêndio florestal às portas do Porto ( zona de Gondomar )  visto aqui do Marquês ( ver 720 p )

Situação complicada com bastante labareda, ainda não consta nada no site da Protecção Civíl.



Neste momento fumo bastante escuro ( preto ) arde com intensidade.

Muito mau prenúncio este ano e a continuar este padrão de tempo poderá ser um ano dramático em termos de incêndios florestais


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2015 às 17:04)

Snifa disse:


> Muito mau prenúncio este ano e a continuar este padrão de tempo poderá ser um ano dramático em termos de incêndios florestais


Lavra com bastante intensidade, ainda que seja pequeno de momento.

O problema é que este ano, se continuarmos com baixa humidade e temperaturas dentro ou acima do normal, temos uma conjunção perigosa entre estes factores e o coberto vegetal intenso que há à disposição.
Nos últimos 2 anos, aqui no* litoral norte*, tivemos uma acalmia no que toca a incêndios e condições fantásticas no que concerne ao crescimento das árvores e matagais.
Não admira, pois, que se as condições estiverem reunidas teremos uma ano muito propício para os incendiários "trabalharem".
Relembro, nas palavras de bombeiros, que "*Este é um ano de eleições!*". E só isso basta para colocar as corporações de sobre-aviso!


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Abr 2015 às 17:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Lavra com bastante intensidade, ainda que seja pequeno de momento.
> 
> O problema é que este ano, se continuarmos com baixa humidade e temperaturas dentro ou acima do normal, temos uma conjunção perigosa entre estes factores e o coberto vegetal intenso que há à disposição.
> Nos últimos 2 anos, aqui no* litoral norte*, tivemos uma acalmia no que toca a incêndios e condições fantásticas no que concerne ao crescimento das árvores e matagais.
> ...



Acham que 2003 se pode voltar a repetir?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Abr 2015 às 18:37)

Lamentável o que se está a passar... vejo vários focos de incêndio, o mais significativo lavra na Serra do Alvão, mas há muitos mais espalhados pelas serras minhotas e transmontanas... esta manhã em Guimarães muito fumo e cheiro a queimado.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2015 às 18:51)

celia salta disse:


> Acham que 2003 se pode voltar a repetir?



Não podemos afirmar, embora haja alguma possibilidade.
Para isso tem de se conjugar fenómenos de seca com ciclos de calor como nesse ano.
Vamos aguardar.
Certo, certo, é que nesta altura do ano temos as queimadas no seu auge, razão de muitos incêndios.


----------



## CptRena (3 Abr 2015 às 22:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não podemos afirmar, embora haja alguma possibilidade.
> Para isso tem de se conjugar fenómenos de seca com ciclos de calor como nesse ano.
> Vamos aguardar.
> Certo, certo, é que nesta altura do ano temos as queimadas no seu auge, razão de muitos incêndios.



Penso que, o que queres dizer, é queimas.
*
Queimada* - quando se usa o fogo para renovação de pastagens e eliminação de restolho e ainda, para eliminar sobrantes de exploração agrícola ou florestal e que estão cortados *mas não* amontoados.
*Queima* - quando se utiliza o fogo para eliminar sobrantes de exploração agrícola ou florestais, que estão cortados *e* amontoados.

Fonte: http://www.icnf.pt/portal/icnf/faqs/dfci

É verdade. Há muita negligência e actos mal pensados, que levam ao que se vê.
Isso e beatas atiradas pela janela do carro, em andamento, ainda acesas. Com a humidade baixa como tem estado, basta ela aterrar num monte de palhas secas, e com uma aragem seca a bater-lhe, e está o fogo posto. E vêem-se tantos porcos a fazer isso só porque não querem sujar o cinzeiro do carro ou algo do género.

E, já agora, há muitos locais na Serra do Caramulo que parecem autênticos barris de pólvora, com um matagal de fetos secos por todo o lado. Se lhe chega ali lume, vai tudo a eito


----------



## Stinger (4 Abr 2015 às 03:09)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Video que fiz há minutos de um Incêndio florestal às portas do Porto ( zona de Gondomar )  visto aqui do Marquês ( ver 720 p )
> 
> ...



Era o incendio no alto de valongo pertinho do motel alto de valongo !


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2015 às 17:31)

Volta à carga o incêndio em Sever do Vouga. Está neste momento com 3 frentes activas!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Abr 2015 às 19:45)

Assim se via esta tarde desde a minha aldeia o incêndio que lavrava em Anelhe, Chaves... Houve muitos outros focos espalhados pela região.


----------



## james (4 Abr 2015 às 20:06)

Muitos incêndios aqui a volta hoje também .

Ainda se vê muito fumo pelo ar .


----------



## paulo_rafael (4 Abr 2015 às 20:16)

por valongo ou gondomar ainda continua a arder.

esta assim desde as 18.30 +/-


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Abr 2015 às 20:34)

já apagaram foi na serra de santa justa! amanha mais um dia complicado para os bombeiros.
espero que não haja vento esta noite.


----------



## paulo_rafael (4 Abr 2015 às 20:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> já apagaram foi na serra de santa justa! amanha mais um dia complicado para os bombeiros.
> espero que não haja vento esta noite.



Viva, nao foi aquele junto a igreja.
Este penso que foi na serra de pias.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Abr 2015 às 23:35)

incêndio novamente  a lavrar com intensidade  em campo-valongo


----------



## paulo_rafael (4 Abr 2015 às 23:52)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> incêndio novamente  a lavrar com intensidade  em campo-valongo



Realmente, esta a arder com intensidade.
Parece-me ser entre a serra de pias e a de santa justa.

Estou em campo, na zona da retorta, digamos que esta de frente para mim.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Abr 2015 às 00:23)

Grande nuvem de fumo hoje a oeste ao fim da tarde. Isto começa cedo.


Até dentro do centro comercial cheirava a fumo.


----------



## Stinger (5 Abr 2015 às 03:08)

Era quase 1h da madrugada que vi as labaredas entre a serra de santa justa e a serra de pias na mesma cordilheira .E o fogo estava a descer a cordilheira em direçao a sao pedro da cova .

Vi tambem infelizmente uma viatura dos bombeiros sem uma roda em cima do reboque .


----------



## paulo_rafael (5 Abr 2015 às 13:53)

Arde com intensidade entre Alfena e Santo Tirso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2015 às 13:57)

Algo que eu não percebo é esta quantidade ridícula de meios... Ou estarão errados os dados da ANPC?


----------



## bigfire (5 Abr 2015 às 14:51)

Stinger disse:


> Era quase 1h da madrugada que vi as labaredas entre a serra de santa justa e a serra de pias na mesma cordilheira .E o fogo estava a descer a cordilheira em direçao a sao pedro da cova .
> 
> Vi tambem infelizmente uma viatura dos bombeiros sem uma roda em cima do reboque .



Por acaso não era uma viatura dos Bombeiros de Pedrouços? Eles tiveram ontem um despiste na zona de Ermesinde.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 20:57)

O fumo do incêndio de Cinfães que segundo o site da Proteção Civil já se encontra dominado, o fumo era vísivel em Espinho pelas 18:45h.

Foto tirada a Este de Espinho às 18:45h






Incêndio dominado ás 19:52h


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2015 às 18:56)

*Um homem de 60 anos terá sido o responsável pelo incêndio de grandes proporções que atingiu os concelhos de Sever do Vouga, Albergaria-a-Velha e Águeda. Foi detido pela PJ*

http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4495124


----------



## AJB (7 Abr 2015 às 10:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algo que eu não percebo é esta quantidade ridícula de meios... Ou estarão errados os dados da ANPC?


 Estavam corretos. O Distrito de Viana sempre teve este problema...falta de recursos! Ja se pensou colocar uma companhia de GIPS ou FEB para reforçar mas para já...um segundo problema é a sazonalidade do dispositivo de combate! Não pode ser rigido...terá que evoluir, necessariamente, para uma flexibilidade que permita dispor de meios em qualquer altura do ano, em vez de, por exemplo como sucedeu em julho de 2014, estarem 8000 Homens e respetivos recursos materiais parados pois havia precipitação intensa no continente! A ANPC e os responsaveis politicos "ainda" não perceberam isto...mas a realidade, infelizmente dura, vai fazer com que se chegue lá mais ano menos ano...


----------



## AJB (7 Abr 2015 às 13:55)

Incêndio de Sever do Vouga com uma área ardida (primeira avaliação) de 1796 ha


----------



## Portugal Storms (13 Abr 2015 às 09:17)

Dezoito concelhos dos distritos de Santarém, Castelo Branco, Coimbra, Viseu, Vila Real, Porto e Viana do Castelo apresentam hoje risco elevado de incêndio, de acordo com informação disponível na página da Internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2015 às 16:43)

Incêndio monstruoso a O/NO:


----------



## nunessimoes (13 Abr 2015 às 16:50)

Isso fica mesmo onde?


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2015 às 19:58)

nunessimoes disse:


> Isso fica mesmo onde?



Souto Novo, Vila verde.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 16:27)

*Há mais incêndios em Portugal do que noutros países da Europa*

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pai...s-em-portugal-do-que-noutros-paises-da-europa


----------



## james (9 Mai 2015 às 01:52)

E uma coisa que a muitos anos me comecei a aperceber e que a maior parte dos incêndios ocorrem sempre 
 Nos mesmos sítios .

Seria interessante alguem fazer um estudo sobre isso .


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2015 às 13:47)

*Incêndios em Portugal podem ser até três vezes piores no futuro*

*Se acredita que mais meios de combate e melhor prevenção vão ser suficientes para controlar a praga dos fogos florestais em Portugal, não vai gostar de ouvir o que estes cientistas têm a dizer. No futuro, a área ardida em toda a Península Ibérica poderá duplicar ou triplicar em relação ao que já é hoje. E isto por duas razões inescapáveis: o mundo estará mais quente e a meteorologia é quem manda nos fogos.


 Uma nova estatística sobre o impacto das alterações climáticas nos incêndios ibéricos é o resultado de um estudo de investigadores portugueses e espanhóis, recentemente publicado na revista Agricultural and Forest Meteorology.

Usando diferentes modelos de simulação climática, os cientistas testaram novas metodologias para antecipar como podem vir a ser os verões, em termos de temperatura, chuva e fogos. No Noroeste da península, que abrange cerca de um quarto de Portugal e onde está concentrada uma parte importante dos incêndios, os termómetros poderão subir dois a três graus Celsius até 2075, em Julho e Agosto. Na prática, a temperatura média ao meio-dia poderá aumentar dos 24,9 graus Celsius registados entre 1980 e 2005 para os 27,9 graus Celsius dentro de seis décadas, segundo um dos modelos.

Para a região Sudoeste da península, onde se encontra o resto do país, o termómetro pode saltar de uma média de 28,4 graus Celsius até 32,6 graus Celsius – uma subida de mais de quatro graus.

“Isto é a média para todo o Verão. Uma subida de três a quatro graus em todos os dias já é muito significativo”, afirma o autor principal do estudo, Pedro Sousa, do Instituto Dom Luiz, da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa. Esta média pressupõe uma maior frequência de dias de calor extremo, que são o alimento dos incêndios florestais, explica o investigador.

A complicar a situação, os modelos sugerem uma redução de 50% na precipitação no Noroeste da Península Ibérica, com 25% menos dias de chuva em Julho e Agosto. A Sudoeste, os resultados apontam para poucas mudanças na quantidade de precipitação entre Fevereiro e Maio – um período importante para a formação da biomassa que pode vir a arder no Verão.

Com estes cenários, os fogos prometem ser ainda piores do que agora. “Até 2075, as áreas ardidas [na Península Ibérica] podem ser duas a três vezes maiores do que no presente”, conclui o estudo.

“Não é um resultado totalmente surpreendente, tendo em conta estudos anteriores”, afirma Pedro Sousa. Num artigo publicado em 2010, investigadores da Universidade de Aveiro estimaram que, num mundo com o dobro de dióxido de carbono na atmosfera em relação à era pré-industrial, a área ardida em Portugal poderá aumentar 478%, ou seja, quase cinco vezes.

O país já lidera a lista europeia dos incêndios florestais da última década e meia. Um estudo publicado no final do ano passado, de investigadores das universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro e de Lisboa, contabiliza 1.564.400 hectares ardidos no país entre 2000 e 2013, cerca de 30% de tudo o que foi transformado em cinzas em toda a Europa. A seguir vem Espanha, com pouco mais de um milhão de hectares, a Grécia, com 593.000 hectares, e a Itália, com 531.000.

O que deixa pouca margem para grandes optimismos é o facto de a gravidade dos incêndios ser muito mais condicionada pela meteorologia do que pela capacidade em combatê-los ou preveni-los.

Os números recentes de Portugal são um sintoma disso. Depois dos anos catastróficos de 2003 e 2005, quando arderam 426.000 e 339.000 hectares respectivamente, várias medidas estratégicas para prevenir e combater os fogos foram postas em prática. Nos anos seguintes, a área ardida baixou consideravelmente. Mas em épocas com verões quentes e secos voltou a subir acima dos 100.000 hectares – em 2010 (133.090), 2012 (110.232) e 2013 (152.758), segundo dados do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e Florestas. No ano passado, com um Verão relativamente frio, os fogos foram mais calmos, com cerca de 20.000 hectares ardidos.

Um modelo desenvolvido pelo climatologista Carlos da Câmara e outros investigadores da Universidade de Lisboa, para a previsão da severidade da época dos incêndios, identifica uma combinação dupla que pode ser fatal ou redentora. Muita chuva com pouco calor em Março e Abril, seguida de pouca chuva e muito calor em Maio e Junho, é a receita ideal para um Verão com muita área ardida. Já um princípio de Primavera seco, seguido de meses frios, promete o contrário, menos fogos.

Seja como for, o grande factor que irá ditar a existência de grandes incêndios é o estado do tempo no Verão. “A variabilidade interanual da área ardida total é sobretudo controlada pelas condições meteorológicas, apesar dos esforços actuais de supressão e controlo do fogo”, refere o estudo agora publicado sobre destino dos incêndios na Península Ibérica.

Pedro Sousa chama a atenção para o facto de os cenários do estudo não levarem em conta outros factores que podem ter influência sobre os incêndios no futuro, em particular as alterações no uso do solo. Mas tudo indica que o melhor é estar preparado para o pior. “A ideia principal aqui é a da adaptação”, refere o investigador. “Sem isso, vai ser complicado.”

Fonte: Publico
*


----------



## james (10 Mai 2015 às 20:48)

Esse tipo de noticias e puro sensacionalismo , valorizam alguns fatores e desvalorizam outros como o fator humano que e o fator se calhar mais importante na gênese dos incêndios .

Em relação a diminuição da precipitação , já ouço essa ladainha a 20 anos e aquela coisa que se ouve todos os anos que vem ai o verão mais quente de sempre e Tretas do gênero , que isso já não e para levar a serio .

O que e certo e que , felizmente , a precipitação tem - se mantido , aumentando nuns meses e diminuído noutros . E no verão , com uma ou outra exceção , a precipitação ate tem aumentado .


----------



## james (10 Mai 2015 às 21:05)

Obviamente que o aquecimento  global e e continuara a ser uma realidade . Penso que a maior parte dos seus efeitos são ainda controversos e , acima de tudo , imprevisíveis.

Espanta - me contudo uma coisa :

Os modelos , a 10 dias muitas vezes são falíveis e dão reviravoltas surpreendentes .
Contudo , ha uns tantos iluminados que já sabem de cor e salteado as alterações exatas na temperatura , quantidade de precipitação que vai diminuir e os meses que vai diminuir
Mais e menos para os próximos 60 anos .

Fantástico , também eu gostava de ter esse poder de previsão do futuro .


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2015 às 21:19)

james disse:


> O que e certo e que , felizmente , a precipitação tem - se mantido , aumentando nuns meses e diminuído noutros . E no verão , com uma ou outra exceção , a precipitação ate tem aumentado .



Esta afirmação é muito generalista, carece de referência a dados concretos tais como séries de registo de precipitação e valores das Normais desde o século passado. Só posso dizer que dá mesmo muito trabalho fazer esse estudo como deve ser e não é por observar os últimos anos que se podem tirar conclusões, muito menos certezas. Com isto não estou a contrariar nem a confirmar, apenas a apontar que o assunto não pode ser tratado com ligeireza, há que ser estatisticamente rigoroso.


----------



## james (10 Mai 2015 às 21:33)

Atenção ,  eu estava a falar para a minha região , Viana do Castelo .

Em relação ao ligeiro aumento da precipitação no verão , e uma percepção que eu tenho .

Agora em relação ao aumento da precipitação anual , nas normais climatológicas de 1981- 2010 , houve um ligeiro aumento em relação ao período anterior de 30 anos .

Obviamente que o rigor estatístico e importantíssimo , mas os investigadores também tem que ser sérios e não investigar para aparecer nos media com noticias sensacionalistas .


----------



## AJB (12 Mai 2015 às 15:43)

A questão da adaptação ao fogo é meramente sensacionalista pois fogo e Homem sempre "viveram" com maior ou menor harmonia... nada de novo nisto!
A questão da recorrência das áreas ardidas num determinado local é algo ja estudado, mas atenção, isso não é um fim em si mesmo, apenas o ponto de partida para perceber que caminhos leva o fogo e tratar as áreas chave para impedir "caminhadas" longas do mesmo!
Este fim de semana espero um incremento substancial do numero de incêndios florestais e da gravidade dos mesmos (apesar de nada comparado a Abril), devido ao estabelecimento de uma adveção de Este. Agravará no Norte e Centro e desagravará no sul.


----------



## Brunomc (14 Mai 2015 às 17:43)

Continua a lavrar um incêndio em S.Miguel - S.Teotónio ( Odemira ) com 2 frentes activas.

148 Operacionais
49 Veículos
1 Heli


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2015 às 23:26)

continua ativo mas durante a noite deve ceder pois as condições são melhores, menos calor e muito mais humidade... apesar do vento.


----------



## 1337 (21 Mai 2015 às 17:32)

Incêndio enorme em Ponte de Lima, na freguesia de Moreira, onde vai passar o Rali de Portugal, é assim que está


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2015 às 17:45)

1337 disse:


> Incêndio enorme em Ponte de Lima, na freguesia de Moreira, onde vai passar o Rali de Portugal, é assim que está



Essa coluna de fumo é visível aqui do Porto, algo esbatida sobre o horizonte, direcção N/NNE.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 17:48)

1337 disse:


> Incêndio enorme em Ponte de Lima, na freguesia de Moreira, onde vai passar o Rali de Portugal, é assim que está



Horror!






E há outro em Leiria, embora não se veja claramente na imagem de satélite.


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2015 às 17:49)

Estes próximos dias, de amanha a quarta/quinta, serão seguramente trabalhosos no combate...mais umas centenas valentes de ha de área ardida...


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 17:51)

Em apenas duas horas desenvolveu aquela coluna de fumo gigantesca!




Quatro frentes e 98 operacionais, só?


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2015 às 17:54)

2h num incendio florestal é muito tempo...até meia hora é, basta haver alinhamento de fatores (vento e declive e/ou insolação)...nada de especial!


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 17:58)

Condições atmosféricas em Ponte de Lima, uma hora atrás: 24,5ºC / 28% / 12,5 Km/h NE rodando para N.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 18:02)

1337 disse:


> é assim que está



Consegues dizer aproximadamente de onde foi tirada esta foto?

Isto é na encosta oriental da Serra de Arga! 

Tem uma boa rede de acessos mas a encosta é muito declivosa e difícil.






25,3ºC e N 15,8 Km/h, em Cerveira, às 17h


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2015 às 18:30)

Dados atuais : 23,7ºC / 34%HR/ vento fraco de NNE
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVIANADO11#history


O radar também detecta a nuvem de fumo.
No inicio :





Agora:


----------



## 1337 (21 Mai 2015 às 18:35)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues dizer aproximadamente de onde foi tirada esta foto?
> 
> Isto é na encosta oriental da Serra de Arga!
> 
> ...


A foto foi tirada na freguesia de Moreira, do outro lado da Serra  onde extraem pedras, agora o fogo já está na encosta da Serra de Arga, na parte de baixo, mas a continuar assim vai trepar a serra..


----------



## 1337 (21 Mai 2015 às 18:42)

http://pt.blastingnews.com/braga/20...ndio-que-lavra-em-ponte-de-lima-00405479.html


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 18:51)

1337 disse:


> http://pt.blastingnews.com/braga/20...ndio-que-lavra-em-ponte-de-lima-00405479.html



Há coincidências demasiado coincidentes.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 18:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O radar também detecta a nuvem de fumo.



Excelente descoberta! 
Isto pode ajudar a detectar precocemente os incêndios.

Não está a evoluir favoravelmente, mas pode ser já uma mistura com a condensação do vapor de água do combate:


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2015 às 19:16)

O problema não esta na deteção tardia, mas sim no combate deficiente e sem critério técnico!


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2015 às 19:17)

E pelas informações que me chegaram esta completamente fora de controlo...proximos dias bem complicados em todo o país...avizinha se alerta amarelo da anpc...


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 19:18)

Mantém-se sensivelmente com a mesma dimensão e quatro frentes às 19:00










Mas pelo radar a nuvem é menos consistente.


----------



## 1337 (21 Mai 2015 às 19:23)

Muito fumo Negro ainda, o fogo agora está mais espalhado, continua uma parte a arder em Moreira e outra parte vai a caminho da Serra de Arga ( estou de frente para o incêndio, com boa visibilidade)


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2015 às 19:26)

Por aqui também já se sente o cheiro a fogo, e ve-se algum fumo disperso pelo ar, mas talvez seja de algum incêndio mais perto, já estive á procura na pag, do 112 e nao encontrei nada. Já ontem ao final da tarde também lavrou aqui na minha localidade um pequeno foco de incendio.


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2015 às 19:27)

esta a queimar pinhal tambem...daí o fumo negro e espesso...


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 19:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui também já se sente o cheiro a fogo, e ve-se algum fumo disperso pelo ar, mas talvez seja de algum incêndio mais perto, já estive á procura na pag, do 112 e nao encontrei nada. Já ontem ao final da tarde também lavrou aqui na minha localidade um pequeno foco de incendio.



Incêndio em Leiria


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 19:49)

1337 disse:


> Muito fumo Negro ainda, o fogo agora está mais espalhado, continua uma parte a arder em Moreira e outra parte vai a caminho da Serra de Arga ( estou de frente para o incêndio, com boa visibilidade)





AJB disse:


> esta a queimar pinhal tambem...daí o fumo negro e espesso...



A imagem de radar mostra-o mais denso com efeito:






Note-se que o feixe do radar só está a intersectar a zona mais alta da pluma de fumo, daí a situação parecer mais a sul-sudoeste do local do incêndio.

Novo incêndio significativo em Oliveira do Hospital.


----------



## james (21 Mai 2015 às 19:55)

O verão antecipado que esta a ocorrer não vai favorecer mesmo nada o combate a incêndios .


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2015 às 20:01)

StormRic disse:


> Incêndio em Leiria



Boas, StormRic também já tinha visto na pag. da protecçao civil, mas afinal consegui avistar o fumo a levantar noutra freguesia aqui perto, talvez a uns 7/8 km de distancia. Já dura á mais de 1 hora e meia pelo menos. Penso que será em terrenos baldios, poque pelo menos de onde vejo o funo nao tem floresta densa.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 20:01)

O fumo dos incêndios de Pombal e Oliveira do Hospital não se consegue ver, felizmente.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 20:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> consegui avistar o fumo a levantar noutra freguesia aqui perto, talvez a uns 7/8 km de distancia. Já dura á mais de 1 hora e meia pelo menos.



Em que direcção?


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2015 às 20:06)

StormRic disse:


> Em que direcção?


No distrito de Santarem, achas que dá para ver no radar, agora já acalmou o fumo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 20:21)

Localização do posto de comando em Escusa/Cabração






O incêndio de Pombal foi dominado, por isso mal se via no satélite:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 20:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> No distrito de Santarem, achas que dá para ver no radar, agora já acalmou o fumo.



Nada se viu no radar, mas é preciso ter em conta que Coruche não está em funcionamento, por isso a zona é das que está mais longe de qualquer dos dois radares operacionais e os feixes de detecção passam assim a grande altitude, 2 a 3 Km, bem acima das nuvens de fumo da maior parte dos incêndios.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2015 às 20:31)

Snifa disse:


> Essa coluna de fumo é visível aqui do Porto, algo esbatida sobre o horizonte, direcção N/NNE.



Uma foto que fiz há 5 minutos, o incêndio de Ponte de Lima visto aqui de minha casa no Porto ( Marquês) está enorme o incêndio, mesmo a estes quilómetros de distância.

Vista para N/NNE:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 20:37)

Snifa disse:


> Uma foto que fiz há 5 minutos, o incêndio de Ponte de Lima visto aqui de minha casa no Porto ( Marquês) está enorme o incêndio, mesmo a estes quilómetros de distância.
> 
> Vista para N/NNE:



A imagem de satélite correspondente a esse momento, mostra a proeminência da coluna de fumo (70 Km de distância da foto):






A área coberta pela pluma de fumo, a maior parte sobre o mar, já é do tamanho do Minho.

Segundo a ANPC só foi acionado um único helicóptero ligeiro como meio de combate aéreo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2015 às 20:39)

O fluxo de Norte junto ao mar , está a empurrar o fumo para SSW/Sul 
Aqui é bem visível !


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2015 às 21:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O fluxo de Norte junto ao mar , está a empurrar o fumo para SSW/Sul



Por aqui há coisa de +/-15 minutos estava assim, vista de minha casa para Oeste:

Fumo denso sobre o mar já a várias dezenas de quilómetros do incêndio:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 21:05)

Visível do espaço, claro, satélite às 18:45 e às 20:35


----------



## 1337 (21 Mai 2015 às 21:06)

Hoje o Sol pôs-se mais cedo, ali por destrás do fumo é logo a serra de Arga, que neste momento já arde.


----------



## 1337 (21 Mai 2015 às 21:18)

Lá vai ele serra acima


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 21:28)

1337 disse:


> Hoje o Sol pôs-se mais cedo, ali por destrás do fumo é logo a serra de Arga, que neste momento já arde.



Imagem que me parece captada desde a E1. Não haverá aldeias em perigo? Numerosas povoações naquele vale e encosta.


----------



## dahon (21 Mai 2015 às 21:38)

Espero que a malta que está a acampar para assistir ao rali não esteja em perigo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 21:57)

dahon disse:


> Espero que a malta que está a acampar para assistir ao rali não esteja em perigo.



Essa informação é interessante. Será que esse acampamento tem alguma relação com a deflagração do incêndio? Notem que estou só a perguntar!

E para tornar o cenário mais estranho vejam esta notícia:
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=774033


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2015 às 22:20)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui há coisa de +/-15 minutos estava assim, vista de minha casa para Oeste:
> 
> Fumo denso sobre o mar já a várias dezenas de quilómetros do incêndio:



Era realmente impressionante essa nuvem de fumo ao poente 



SunSet_21Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2015 às 22:26)

StormRic disse:


>



Tesourinho deprimente?


----------



## dahon (21 Mai 2015 às 22:36)

StormRic disse:


> Essa informação é interessante. Será que esse acampamento tem alguma relação com a deflagração do incêndio? Notem que estou só a perguntar!


O problema é que não é um acampamento, mas sim malta que acampa de forma dispersa pelas zonas espectáculo ou verdes como lhes chamam este ano. 
Sinceramente quero acreditar que já existem autoridades pelos troços e que estejam a precaver situações mais complicadas.


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2015 às 22:37)

Outra imagem:






Um aviso também aparece no satélite:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 22:41)

Orion disse:


> Tesourinho deprimente?



... do combate a incêndios.
Citando, o título da notícia é: "*Bombeiros esperam que noite apague fogo em Ponte de Lima*", claro que é uma forma de expressão mas quem apaga o fogo são os bombeiros, não é a noite.
E ainda: "O combate contou com o apoio de um helicóptero, que acabou por desmobilizar, cerca das 18:55, "por falta de autonomia"." 

Nesta altura o radar já mal detecta a nuvem de fumo, pode querer dizer duas coisas: está quase dominado ou o vento e subsidência fazem o fumo não subir tanto e acumular-se mais à superfície, onde o radar não o detecta.

As condições às 21 horas eram estas:






pelo menos o vento parece estar fraco, embora a estação se situe no vale do Lima.
Não há outras estações amadoras mais próximas.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 22:49)

1337 disse:


> Lá vai ele serra acima



Consegues ter uma visão da situação nesta altura?

As condições meteorológicas estão aparentemente a ficar favoráveis ao combate ao incêndio:





temperatura a descer bem, humidade relativa a subir, vento fraco.


----------



## james (21 Mai 2015 às 23:01)

Em Portugal , o campismo selvagem e proibido por lei .

Mas também , como em Portugal as leis não são para cumprir , pode se acampar como calha , fazer fogueiras , queimadas , deitar foguetes , atirar beatas para o meio do mato e tudo o que o povo lhe apetecer , mesmo estando uma Lestada daquelas , baixa HR e calor , mas isso , claro , e um mero pormenor .

Mas claro. , a culpa e dos incendiários , essa figura diabólica e abstrata que esta em todo o lugar e lugar nenhum .

As vezes da vontade de mudar para um pais mais civilizado .


P.S.  por aqui cheira a queimado que e uma coisa doida , por causa do incendio de Ponte de Lima ; por essas e por outras e que prefiro a chuva .


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 23:04)

Não há evolução positiva na comunicação oficial:






Também acho estranho não haver notícias na comunicação social, para além das duas já inseridas neste tópico.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 23:14)

De vez em quando o radar detecta os topos mais proeminentes da pluma de fumo:


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2015 às 00:14)

Quanto ao vento e temperatura a situação evolui favoravelmente, mas 56% de humidade relativa não é suficiente para facilitar muito o combate.





A informação das 0:00 repete a que tem sido dada todas as horas desde as 20:00, "incêndio activo com três frentes".


----------



## dahon (22 Mai 2015 às 00:38)

Quanto a situação que eu falei confirma-se que houve pessoas em perigo.
Retirado de um forum que faz acompanhamento do rali:


> Falei com várias pessoas que lá estavam, e algumas delas vieram "corridas" de Ponte de Lima e afirmaram terem tido as chamas a 30 metros delas! Espera-se portanto uma maior enchente para as ZE de Viana do Castelo! Bom ou mal, não sei...


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2015 às 06:33)




----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2015 às 06:54)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...rtugal-ameacada-por-incendio-em-Ponte-de-Lima

Quase não se vê fumo na zona, apenas algo sobre o mar.
Tem de estar para breve ser dado como dominado.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2015 às 07:19)

Ainda está activo:





embora com pouco fumo visível





Espero que ponham algum meio aéreo no ar, e com autonomia suficiente. 
O vento está calmo, <5 Km/h, humidade em 70%, temperatura 10ºC.


----------



## 1337 (22 Mai 2015 às 09:39)

Está longe de ser dominado, este incêndio antes de melhorar, piora. Agora passou a frente para o outro lado da Serra de Arga, passou agora um helicóptero amarelo dos grandes mesmo em cima de mim. Foto de á uns instantes, já passou para o outro lado da serra:


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 10:02)

Essa encosta que se vê tem orientação Este/Sudeste?


----------



## boneli (22 Mai 2015 às 10:08)

Esse fumo que se à primeira vista é fumo branco o que não deixa de ser bom sinal. Mas não sei qual a dimensão da frente e das condições no terreno.


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 10:11)

O "problema" é que esta deve ser a cauda do incêndio...provavelmente será a cabeça a tarde se não for extinta...


----------



## 1337 (22 Mai 2015 às 10:15)

AJB disse:


> Essa encosta que se vê tem orientação Este/Sudeste?


Direção NW, já não há hipóteses de extinguirem até á tarde. Já não se vê a serra de Arga, desapareceu no fumo intenso.


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 10:29)

NW? Estranho...pela posição do sol parece a Este ou Sudeste...


----------



## 1337 (22 Mai 2015 às 11:03)

AJB disse:


> NW? Estranho...pela posição do sol parece a Este ou Sudeste...


Vê no mapa a localização da Serra de Arga, do lado de Ponte de Lima.


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 11:40)

Tu conheces muito melhor que eu, por isso se dizes que é a NW, acredito


----------



## boneli (22 Mai 2015 às 11:42)

Se não estou em erro esta encosta está virada mais ou menos para Norte. Tem um mancha de floresta considerável. Essa Serra de Arga a nível de acessos é complicada (poucos tem) e o vento de ontem não ajudou.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mai 2015 às 13:44)

A situação relativa ao incêndio em Ponte de Lima , piorou , passou a ter novamente 3 frentes ativas








*Ponte de Lima: incêndio desvia pilotos do Rali de Portugal*
*Foco de incêndio ao quilómetro 12 neutralizou classificativa*
http://www.maisfutebol.iol.pt/socie...ima-incendio-coloca-rali-de-portugal-em-causa


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 13:45)

Tudo se complicou...agora faço aqui uma pergunta (sinceramente, sem nenhum tipo de ironia): não será altura de uma vez por todas de avaliar o combate e tentar perceber porque acontece isto?
É que ontem tivemos 68 incendios florestais, hoje vamos apenas com 25, portanto ha TOTAL disponibilidade de recursos humanos/materiais, a meteorologia não é de todo a mais gravosa, os indices de risco moderados, ha acessos...questão: que se passou ali????


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 13:59)

Neste incendio, ontem, arderam aproximadamente 180ha...falta contabilizar a área ardida durante a noite e durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## 1337 (22 Mai 2015 às 14:23)

Incompetência pura e dura, onde andam os meios aéreos????  Ontem o incêndio era gigantesco e apenas tinha um helicóptero ridículo a combater, e apenas 80 bombeiros, enfim agora nunca mais o controlam..


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2015 às 14:28)

Incêndio interrompe o Rali de Portugal. Carro 00 incendiou-se em pleno troço. Vi agora no Facebook RTP Notícias.
https://www.facebook.com/rtpnoticia...0253572394348/819298854823146/?type=1&theater


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 14:30)

1337 disse:


> Incompetência pura e dura, onde andam os meios aéreos????  Ontem o incêndio era gigantesco e apenas tinha um helicóptero ridículo a combater, e apenas 80 bombeiros, enfim agora nunca mais o controlam..


 Mas dizes que é incompetencia de quem concretamente?
Os meios aéreos ainda são poucos os disponiveis...


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2015 às 14:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incêndio interrompe o Rali de Portugal. Carro 00 incendiou-se em pleno troço. Vi agora no Facebook RTP Notícias.
> https://www.facebook.com/rtpnoticia...0253572394348/819298854823146/?type=1&theater



Foto do momento retirada do Facebook da Rtp:






Parece que foi o carro que se incendiou e pegou fogo ao monte, e não o contrário.. mas não dá para perceber bem..


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2015 às 14:47)

Snifa disse:


> Foto do momento retirada do Facebook da Rtp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois não, parece que está tudo contra os bombeiros, visto eles estarem mobilizados no outro incendio principal que lavra desde ontem. Pela foto nao parece ter vegetação muito densa, pode ser que o extinguem com rapidez.


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 14:55)

Mas não é este foco que causa problemas e motivou o cancelamento do rali! reparem na cor do fumo, na vegetação que esta a arder e no tempo de duração do foco...


----------



## 1337 (22 Mai 2015 às 14:55)

AJB disse:


> Mas dizes que é incompetencia de quem concretamente?
> Os meios aéreos ainda são poucos os disponiveis...


De alguém será, as dimensões do incêndio eram brutais, e apenas 80 bombeiros e 1 meio aéreo para um gigante incêndio? O de Pombal era muito mais pequeno e meteu logo 200, agora pensa..


----------



## james (22 Mai 2015 às 16:35)

Em relação a este incêndio , lanço uma questão :  poque razão não flexibilizamos os meios de combate o ano todo  ? E assim tao complicado ,existindo eles ? Por que continuamos a brincar aos fogos com a marcação de uma época de fogos ? 

Já a uns bons anos que aqui no Norte alguns dos grandes incêndios tem ocorrido fora do verão , nos últimos anos maio e outubro tem tido tempo de verão ( como este ano ) e muitas vezes no verão propriamente dito tem estado com temperaturas não muito altas  ou ate fresco mesmo . Mas continuamos a ignorar a meteorologia e esperar não sei pelo que , como neste caso que me parece flagrante.  Quando começar a dita época a serio , já nao vai haver nada para arder .


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 16:42)

eu tenho a minha opinião sobre a questão que lancei...mas onde queria chegar não era só a "falta" de meios aéreos...era mesmo ao combate ao incêndio propriamente dito! Não acham que os 200 e tal Homens que lá estão deveriam ser avaliados pelo que estão a fazer?


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 16:46)

um outro pequeno exemplo: a ANPC decretou Alerta Amarelo no ultimo fds...em minha opinião, e de muitos colegas, foi um alerta completamente despropositado...este fds não decreta alerta nenhum quando seguramente será BEM MAIS adverso...incompreensivel e acredito que se vão arrepender! É sempre, infelizmente, a reação em vez da antecipação!


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 17:27)

boneli disse:


> Eu sei muito bem onde queres chegar......mas não é aos bombeiros que tens que avaliar. Antes de avaliares os 200 bombeiros que lá estão avalia o modelo de organização de bombeiros e tudo que está por trás disso.
> 
> Continuas a bater na mesma tecla de criticar os bombeiros e sua competência, que apenas fazem o que podem dentro da sua disponibilidade.
> Trabalho 8 a 10 horas por dia e depois ainda tenho que ir para formação???? Eu vou sem problema liberem-me do meu ganha pão que vou, ou melhor ponham-me a profissional que aprendo a combater incêndio em qualquer sitio do mundo.
> ...


 Não estou a bater como dizes, estou a dizer que é necessario avaliar para justificar! Não se pode estar admirado de arderem 100000 ha num ano e depois culpar apenas o gajo da mota que é incendiario, culpar as camaras e o icnf que não fazem prevenção e depois ninguem ousar tocar em quem combate! Não, recuso me a essa fantochada!
è necessario pensar o modelo e repensar a formação, concordo, mas é tambem necessario avaliar e responsabilizar quem comete erros, seja quem for e NINGUEM deve estar acima disso, vista farda amarela ou vermelha!


----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2015 às 17:29)

E não te esqueças que neste incêndio ha bastantes bombeiros profissionais!


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2015 às 20:06)

*Parados os cinco helicópteros kamov de combate a incêndios florestais*

Hoje às 19:57

Os cincos helicópteros kamov, utilizados no combate aos incêndios florestais, estão parados, devido ao processo de transferência para a empresa que ganhou o concurso público de operação e manutenção dos aparelhos.






PAULO JORGE MAGALHÃES/GLOBAL IMAGENS/ARQUIVO

Fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) disse à agência Lusa que, neste momento, não há helicópteros pesados para combater os incêndios florestais, estando a paragem relacionada com o processo de consignação das aeronaves para a empresa Everjets, que ganhou o concurso público de operação e manutenção dos aparelhos para os próximos quatro anos.

"O processo obriga a uma paragem dos meios para que sejam avaliados pela nova empresa", afirmou, adiantando que há questões processuais e administrativas que inviabilizam a operação das aeronaves.

A ANPC garantiu que os cinco kamov vão estar disponíveis a 1 de julho, quando se inicia a época crítica em incêndios florestais, sublinhando que, nas próximas semanas, devem estar no terreno um ou dois aparelhos.

Atualmente, o dispositivo de combate a incêndios florestais conta com seis helicópteros ligeiros, situados na Guarda, Castelo Branco, Monchique, Aveiro, Braga e Porto, indica a ANPC.

Sobre o incêndio florestal em Ponte de Lima, que está a ser combatido por um helicóptero ligeiro, a Proteção Civil esclarece que as estas aeronaves são utilizadas em combate inicial e o fogo já começou há mais de 24 horas.

De acordo com a ANPC, os helicópteros ligeiros são utilizados em combate inicial e têm um raio de autonomia que não excede os 40 quilómetros.

Em ataque ampliado, como é o caso deste incêndio, utilizam-se meios mais pesados, mas, devido à inexistência desses meios aéreos, o fogo de Ponte de Lima foi reforçado com meios terrestes, sublinhou à Lusa a fonte da ANPC.

O incêndio no concelho de Ponte de Lima, que começou às 14:33 de quinta-feira, está a ser combatido por 267 operacionais, tendo recebido apoio de equipas de reforço terrestre de Aveiro, Viseu, Porto, Braga e da Força Especial de Bombeiro, segundo a ANPC.

A mesma fonte acrescentou que o helicóptero ligeiro utilizado neste incêndio, que já levou ao cancelamento de uma classificativa do Rali de Portugal, é o que está em Braga.

A Everjets é responsável pela operação e manutenção dos helicópteros Kamov do Estado, nos próximos quatro anos, depois de ter vencido o concurso público de valor superior a 46 milhões de euros, tendo a ANPC assinado o contrato com esta empresa, no início de fevereiro.

Além da operação e manutenção dos seis helicópteros kamov, a Everjets é também responsável pelos trabalhadores da Empresa de Meios Aéreos (EMA), que foi extinta no final de outubro do ano passado.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4583619&page=2


----------



## james (22 Mai 2015 às 20:18)

Se o incêndio fosse num eucaliptal de produção  ,  apareciam logo todos os meios e mais algum .

Como em 2013 , quando estavam todos os meios a combater o incêndio no eucaliptal do Caramulo e , simultaneamente , ardia o Geres , , numa zona de proteção especial  ( muito mais importante ) e enviaram para la o refugo dos meios , ardendo um patrimônio natural único no pais , muito mais importante que a treta dos eucaliptos .


----------



## boneli (22 Mai 2015 às 20:25)

AJB disse:


> E não te esqueças que neste incêndio ha bastantes bombeiros profissionais!



E mais devia de haver! Mas em qualidade não em quantidade.

Chama À responsabilidade quem tem de ser chamado, não o mexilhão se é que me fiz entender.

Morrerem 6 bombeiros no Caramulo..de quem foi a culpa????

No dia em que me chamarem à responsabilidade, tenho uma coisa a fazer entrego capacete e farda e dou lugar a outro.

Ups esqueci-me que quem pagou o capacete e farda fui eu, por isso nem isso entrego.

Como já disse não vivo nem como À custa dos bombeiros. A minha vida é outra. É simples AJB, acabem com os voluntários e criem uma força para fogos florestais bem treinada e formada.

Se os bombeiros são o principal problema dos fogos florestais acabem com eles...mas não acabam porquê caramba?

Podes continuar a debitar as tuas teorias de conhecedor profundo do comportamento do fogo e sua evolução no terreno... nisso és bom de facto!

Mas lembra-te que eu como muitos milhares de Bombeiros Voluntários somos apenas o topo da pirâmide e se a base não funciona o resto não pode funcionar também. Nós somos o reflexo daquilo que querem que façamos no terreno e que é apagar fogo com água! O resto ultrapassa-me...deixo para os entendidos como tu.


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2015 às 20:50)

Na minha humilde opinião:



boneli disse:


> Como já disse não vivo nem como À custa dos bombeiros. A minha vida é outra. É simples AJB, acabem com os voluntários e criem uma força para fogos florestais bem treinada e formada.



Custa dinheiro. Olha que países mais ricos não têm melhores exemplos. Do outro lado do atlântico usa-se presidiários para apagar fogos. Imagine-se a polémica que seria em Portugal. Usar os militares já é um problema.



AJB disse:


> Não se pode estar admirado de arderem 100000 ha num ano e depois culpar apenas o gajo da mota que é incendiario, culpar as camaras e o icnf que não fazem prevenção e depois ninguem ousar tocar em quem combate! Não, recuso me a essa fantochada!



Isso aí é mais complicado. O Estado pode sempre tornar-se uma máquina faschista e usufruir dos terrenos privados como bem entende. Os terrenos seriam propriedade privada no Outono e no Inverno. Na Primavera seria tudo do estado em nome da prevenção. No Verão seria uma parceira público-privada com o estado a supervisionar.

Não há milagres. Talvez penas mais pesadas para os incendiários. Melhor vigilância. Mas ter áreas com muita biodiversidade não se coadunam com limpezas anuais e radicais dos terrenos. Isso retira biomassa. Biomassa essa que alimenta a biodiversidade. Se Portugal se tornar uma extensão do Saara acabam-se de certeza os incêndios. Mas acho que pouca gente quer isso.




james disse:


> Se o incêndio fosse num eucaliptal de produção , apareciam logo todos os meios e mais algum .



Se tal acontecesse (os bombeiros não aparecerem), o estado seria processado pelo privado. Os privados diriam que o estado é incompetente e exigiriam mais investimento nos bombeiros, mais regulação das competências dos mesmos e mais meios. Ou seja, investimentos socialistas. Um verdadeiro neo-liberal nesse momento diria: O privado é que tem a responsabilidade de assegurar os seus investimentos. Compre seguros e/ou invista na sua força privada de bombeiros. As virtudes e defeitos do socialismo e neoliberalismo mudam consoante os interesses privados.


----------



## boneli (22 Mai 2015 às 21:02)

Orion os presidiários são utilizados mas é preciso saber em que contexto é que são utlizados e como são utilizados.

Os militares também são e devem ser utilizados, mas com funções especificas tal como os tais presidiários.

E atenção que não é pelos outros países fazerem que devemos seguir o exemplo....o facto de serem mais ricos não quere dizer que são melhores!!!

O dinheiro existe apenas é mal aplicado...aliás muito mal aplicado Há dinheiro para camiões  e helicóptores a debitarem toneladas de água e não para prevenção, fogo controlado e para fardamento nos bombeiros???
Para não dar outros exemplos.....


----------



## james (22 Mai 2015 às 21:09)

[QUnão disse="Orion, post: 489982, member: 3817"]Na minha humilde opinião:



Custa dinheiro. Olha que países mais ricos não têm melhores exemplos. Do outro lado do atlântico usa-se presidiários para apagar fogos. Imagine-se a polémica que seria em Portugal. Usar os militares já é um problema.



Isso aí é mais complicado. O Estado pode sempre tornar-se uma máquina faschista e usufruir dos terrenos privados como bem entende. Os terrenos seriam propriedade privada no Outono e no Inverno. Na Primavera seria tudo do estado em nome da prevenção. No Verão seria uma parceira público-privada com o estado a supervisionar.

Não há milagres. Talvez penas mais pesadas para os incendiários. Melhor vigilância. Mas ter áreas com muita biodiversidade não se coadunam com limpezas anuais e radicais dos terrenos. Isso retira biomassa. Biomassa essa que alimenta a biodiversidade. Se Portugal se tornar uma extensão do Saara acabam-se de certeza os incêndios. Mas acho que pouca gente quer isso.




Se tal acontecesse (os bombeiros não aparecerem), o estado seria processado pelo privado. Os privados diriam que o estado é incompetente e exigiriam mais investimento nos bombeiros, mais regulação das competências dos mesmos e mais meios. Ou seja, investimentos socialistas. Um verdadeiro neo-liberal nesse momento diria: O privado é que tem a responsabilidade de assegurar os seus investimentos. Compre seguros e/ou invista na sua força privada de bombeiros. As virtudes e defeitos do socialismo e neoliberalismo mudam consoante os interesses privados.[/QUOTE]


Eu não disse que os bombeiros não aparecessem , estava a falar de prioridades . 

O que era mesmo preciso era que as pessoas compreendessem a importancia das florestas e da biodiversidade , não vale a pena ir pela conversa das ideologias , que isso e só para entreter .


Orion disse:


> Na minha humilde opinião:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## james (22 Mai 2015 às 21:15)

Alem do mais , os bombeiros não existem so para apagar fogos em edifícios ou terrenos do Estado , era o que faltava . Felizmente , não vivemos num Estado comunista .


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2015 às 21:31)

james disse:


> Eu não disse que os bombeiros não aparecessem , estava a falar de prioridades .



Eu também não fiz referência a isso. Eu é que dei como exemplo. Escrevi não aparecer, como também podia ser chegar mais tarde, ser muito lento a apagar o fogo etc.



james disse:


> O que era mesmo preciso era que as pessoas compreendessem a importancia das florestas e da biodiversidade , não vale a pena ir pela conversa das ideologias , que isso e só para entreter .



Claro. Até já se chegou a um ponto em que ter uma colmeia de abelhas no quintal já se ajuda o ambiente. Ao que chegou a degradação ambiental. A migração das espécies sempre aconteceu e sempre acontecerá (eucalipto, entre outras). Claro que tem efeitos secundários.


----------



## 1337 (22 Mai 2015 às 21:36)

Continua a arder na parte de Baixo da Serra de Arga, embora com menos intensidade que ontem.


----------



## dahon (23 Mai 2015 às 12:20)

Snifa disse:


> *Parados os cinco helicópteros kamov de combate a incêndios florestais*
> 
> Hoje às 19:57
> 
> ...



Nesta noticia a afirmação a negrito faz-me muita confusão, alguém me explica como é que se pode afirmar que a partir de 1 de Julho é que começa a época mais critica, quem garante que o mês de Junho não vai ser muito quente e seco com corrente de leste forte, com incêndios por todo lado. Mas que raio de incompetência é esta, em que num pais como o nosso vulnerável a um "outbreak" de incêndios só tenhamos 1 meio aéreo pesado operacional, será que não tiveram tempo mais que suficiente para que a situação fosse resolvida em tempo útil? 
Eu pergunto-me, até ao dia 1 de Julho vais ser o salve-se quem puder?


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 18:46)

Hoje nesta imagem cerca das 12h era visível muito fumo perto da zona do incêndio de Ponte de Lima:





Imagem original.

Pelas 15h já nada se via, o fumo estava disperso sobre o oceano, a oes-seudoeste:






Original

Aí da zona confirma-se este reacendimento ou segundo incêndio durante a manhã?


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 20:30)

Muito fumo sobre Cascais a ser levado pela nortada. Alguém está a ver isto?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mai 2015 às 23:23)

Fotos (by Luís Gonçalves) de um incêndio em Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 23:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotos (by Luís Gonçalves) de um incêndio em Pampilhosa da Serra.



Mais um horror tão próximo, conheço esta zona, familiares com casa aqui perto. Isto foi hoje, a que horas? Não apareceu  na lista do ProCiv. Foi extinto espero.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2015 às 00:03)

StormRic disse:


> Mais um horror tão próximo, conheço esta zona, familiares com casa aqui perto. Isto foi hoje, a que horas? Não apareceu  na lista do ProCiv. Foi extinto espero.



Não faço ideia, a única coisa que sei (fonte do autor das fotos), é que deflagrou bastante perto do hotel (sensivelmente a 1km) e que pelas 18h estavam a chegar reforços.

Já agora, casa onde? No centro ou numa aldeia?


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 01:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já agora, casa onde? No centro ou numa aldeia?



Numa aldeia muito desertificada agora, para os lados de Fajão, onde há uns anos atrás houve um grande incêndio em que a população que então havia fez o impossível abrindo aceiros e caminhos com as próprias mãos para conseguir conter o fogo e ajudar os bombeiros nas encostas de difícil acesso que só elas conheciam.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2015 às 20:42)

StormRic disse:


> Numa aldeia muito desertificada agora, para os lados de Fajão, onde há uns anos atrás houve um grande incêndio em que a população que então havia fez o impossível abrindo aceiros e caminhos com as próprias mãos para conseguir conter o fogo e ajudar os bombeiros nas encostas de difícil acesso que só elas conheciam.



Incêndio de 2003 ou mais recente? Eu tenho muitos conhecidos na aldeia do Signo-Samo, que nesse ano ficou cercada pelas chamas.

--

Ainda acerca do incêndio de Ponte de Lima, o antes e o depois:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 21:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio de 2003 ou mais recente? Eu tenho muitos conhecidos na aldeia do Signo-Samo, que nesse ano ficou cercada pelas chamas.
> 
> --
> 
> Ainda acerca do incêndio de Ponte de Lima, o antes e o depois:



Penso que terá sido o de 2003 ou 2005. No vale do Ceira, Mata de Fajão.


----------



## james (25 Mai 2015 às 22:12)

Grande incêndio em Viana do Castelo , coluna de fumo gigantesca .

Agora pergunto : Os helicópteros continuam na garagem ?  A fase Charlie não sei das quantas já começou ?   Por que continuamos a brincar aos fogos ?


----------



## 1337 (25 Mai 2015 às 22:18)

james disse:


> Grande incêndio em Viana do Castelo , coluna de fumo gigantesca .
> 
> Agora pergunto : Os helicópteros continuam na garagem ?  A fase Charlie não sei das quantas já começou ?   Por que continuamos a brincar aos fogos ?


é no mesmo sítio de onde o incêndio daqui acabou enfim


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2015 às 22:29)

A coluna de fumo desse incêndio ( bastante larga escura e densa) era visível daqui do Porto ao fim da tarde olhando para Norte.

O fumo foi-se espalhando para S/SW até tapar o poente.






http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 23:39)

Snifa disse:


> A coluna de fumo desse incêndio ( bastante larga escura e densa) era visível daqui do Porto ao fim da tarde olhando para Norte.
> 
> O fumo foi-se espalhando para S/SW até tapar o poente.
> 
> ...



Duas horas depois a situação mantém-se.
Durante o dia nenhum meio aéreo foi acionado, nem o simples helicóptero que tinha actuado em Ponte de Lima, isto é de uma incompetência confrangedora.
O COS é o mesmo do incêndio de Ponte de Lima a partir das 20h.


----------



## tsunami (26 Mai 2015 às 00:13)

Boa noite!
Só para informar que este incêndio florestal teve como foco de ignição um incêndio numa viatura na A-28 que se propagou à floresta envolvente.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2015 às 00:27)

tsunami disse:


> Boa noite!
> Só para informar que este incêndio florestal teve como foco de ignição um incêndio numa viatura na A-28 que se propagou à floresta envolvente.



Obrigado pela informação que é importante. Não se trata portanto de reacendimento ou algo intencional no seguimento do incêndio de Ponte de Lima. Aliás este é no lado oposto da Serra de Arga.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2015 às 00:43)

Às 00:25 situação idêntica à das últimas horas:





Posto de comando:





A A28 está indicada como IC1, há realmente densas manchas de floresta naquele troço de direcção SW-NE depois do nó dos acessos para Âncora.


----------



## james (26 Mai 2015 às 00:51)

O incêndio na Serra d ' Arga esta incontrolável !

Um familiar meu passou a pouco na A28 e disse que o cenário e dantesco . As labaredas são enormes e já numa extensão de centenas de metros , com diversos focos de incêndios espalhados .

O vento sopra fortíssimo de Leste , a temperatura e alta e a HR e baixa, péssimas condições .

As chamas já quase atingem a auto - estrada , e capaz de estar iminente o corte da A28 .

Ele ficou surpreendido por não ter avistado um único carro de bombeiros .


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mai 2015 às 02:53)

Snifa disse:


> A coluna de fumo desse incêndio ( bastante larga escura e densa) era visível daqui do Porto ao fim da tarde olhando para Norte.
> 
> O fumo foi-se espalhando para S/SW até tapar o poente.
> http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx



Fotos do poente filtrado pela barra negra de fumo:



Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## 1337 (26 Mai 2015 às 03:12)

http://www.vidadebombeiro.pt/2015/05/presidente-da-liga-de-bombeiros-diz-que.html

Vá lá, alguém que saiba ver o que é óbvio e que tanto falei..


----------



## james (26 Mai 2015 às 10:14)

O fogo em Caminha teve origem numa viatura que se incendiou na A28 .

Acho que agora se levanta uma questão :

Como e que um incêndio num sitio com acessos e com toda a certeza rapidamente detetado toma aquelas proporções ?

Normalmente , existe a desculpa para o combate tardio quando os acessos são difíceis ou o incêndio eclode a horas mortas do dia .

Neste caso , qual e a desculpa ?

Ha estudos que comprovam a importancia de um combate rápido e musculado logo no inicio do fogo .

Mas por CA vê - se que isso raramente acontece , depois chamam bombeiros de todo o lado , não se vê aviação e anda toda a gente para trás e para a frente . Não sendo especialista na área , acho que isso não são modos de combater fogos .

Em parte , reside ai a explicação para tantos hectares de terra queimados todos os anos em Portugal .


----------



## AJB (26 Mai 2015 às 10:37)

Bom...antes de "iniciar" o meu comentário quero referir ao boneli que nada tenho contra a corporação Bombeiros em geral, absolutamente nada, no entanto não vou deixar de emitir a minha opinião mesmo que seja contra essa RESPEITADA "insttituição"! Bem sei que é mais popular "cascar" em politicos, ou nos malandros da ANPC que não tem os kamov ao dispôr...mas vou ser coerente com aquilo que penso!
No entanto ao boneli, bem como a todos os que se sentem ofendidos com a minha opinião, entendam que ela nada tem de pessoal ou de tentatr denegrir seja quem for!
Agora quanto ao que interessa...os 3 grandes incêndios (GIF's) deste ano (Sever do Vouga, Ponte de Lima e ontem Caminha) vem MAIS UMA VEZ desmontar mitos criados a volta dos incêndios florestais:

o primeiro (e parece me bastante consensual aqui no forum), é que num país como o nosso (com a posição geográfica entenda-se, e consequentemente com o clima (ou climas) caracteristicos, e com a dispersão e hábitos da população(não só rural)), o dispositivo de combate a incêndios florestais PROFISSIONAL deve estar disponivel todo o ano (sendo o seu estado de prontidão ativado de acorco com o fwi e o numero de ocorrências);
o segundo (ja não tanto consencual) é que o sistema NÃO colapsa apenas quando ha muitos incêndios, não, de todo! Estes 3 GIF's ocorreram em separado, com pouquissimas ocorrencias nos respetivos dias  e mesmo assim o sistema não respondeu!
o terceiro (ainda menos consensual) é que quem combate incêndios florestais em Portugal tem MUITO a aprender. Não chega tem canadairs, kamovs ou veiculos topo de gama quando não se sabe onde e como aplica-los;
o quarto (ontem mais uma vez ficou provado), é que 98% dos incendios tem causa humana, mas NÃO NECESSARIAMENTE a causa é o incendiarismo!
o quinto(ontem mais uma vez ficou provado), é que não é por falta de deteção precoce dos incêndios que eles tomam grandes proporções...drones para quê??? acham mesmo que ontem demorou a detetarem o incêndio??? vejam a fita de tempo no site da ANPC;
Continuando...fico perplexo ao ler as declarações que o Sr. Pres. da Liga dos Bombeiros fez no fim de semana (desculpa 1337, mas estou em total desacordo contigo quando concordas com elas).
Em 2013 a "desculpa" era haver muitas ocorrencias simultaneas, quando ardeu este ano em Sever do Vouga a desculpa era as constantes mudanças de vento (é pá, voçês sabem muito bem que com vento de Este moderado/forte (velocidade média de 20 km/h) não ha ventos locais, os tais que são erraticos)...agora a desculpa é não haver kamovs...tretas tretas e mais tretas!
O kamov é um helicoptero de dupla helice, que faz movimentações fortes de correntes de ar. Quando se coloca um meio aereo deste genero a descarregar em zonas de relevos encaixados, das duas uma, ou descarrega muito alto e a efetividade no combate é pouca, ou baixa bastante e provoca um incremento da intensidade do fogo!
No incendio da semana passada em Caminha, foram mobilizadas rapidamente 3 GRIFS (cada tem cerca de 30 bombeiros) e 1 GRUATA (tambem com 30 bombeiros, mas esta foi de Castelo Branco)...ondem idem (apesar dete GRUATA e das GRIFS ainda estarem no Alto Minho logo a mobilização foi mais rápida)...o PROBLEMA é que depois de chegarem ao incêndio são tomadas decisões erradas, pois não basta chegarem lá e começarem a deitar agua com as mangueiras! É preciso saber onde e de que forma o combate é eficiente para no seu todo ser eficaz!
Daí achar que estas declarações são de alguem que é populista, não percebe patavina de comportamento do fogo e apenas pretende ter a opiniã publica do seu lado para PERMANENTEMENTE desculpabilizar as falhas e incompetencias de muitos que lá andam apenas para sntir poder nos galões que carregam ao peito!
Fora isso nada tenho contra ninguem!


----------



## AJB (26 Mai 2015 às 11:37)

A "brincadeira" da semana passada em ponte de Lima ficou pelos 1478ha de área ardida sendo que destes, foram umas valentes centenas em pinhal bravo...


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2015 às 18:07)

1337 disse:


> http://www.vidadebombeiro.pt/2015/05/presidente-da-liga-de-bombeiros-diz-que.html
> 
> Vá lá, alguém que saiba ver o que é óbvio e que tanto falei..



Obrigado pelo link.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2015 às 18:16)

AJB disse:


> o primeiro (e parece me bastante consensual aqui no forum), é que num país como o nosso (com a posição geográfica entenda-se, e consequentemente com o clima (ou climas) caracteristicos, e com a dispersão e hábitos da população(não só rural)), o dispositivo de combate a incêndios florestais PROFISSIONAL deve estar disponivel todo o ano (sendo o seu estado de prontidão ativado de acorco com o fwi e o numero de ocorrências);





AJB disse:


> o quarto (ontem mais uma vez ficou provado), é que 98% dos incendios tem causa humana, mas NÃO NECESSARIAMENTE a causa é o incendiarismo!





AJB disse:


> o segundo (ja não tanto consencual) é que o sistema NÃO colapsa apenas quando ha muitos incêndios, não, de todo! Estes 3 GIF's ocorreram em separado, com pouquissimas ocorrencias nos respetivos dias e mesmo assim o sistema não respondeu!



Concordo com estes três pontos. Sobre os outros pontos e o restante conteúdo da mensagem não tenho conhecimentos para me pronunciar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2015 às 08:36)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Cerca de 70 bombeiros apoiados por 25 viaturas, de várias corporações, foram chamados a combater um incêndio no Terminal Multimodal do Vale do Tejo, em Riachos, concelho de Torres Novas. O fogo consumiu vários fardos de papel e não é a primeira vez que há um incêndio do género nas instalações.
Pelo que vi no video o fogo chegou a por em risco uma bomba de gasolina e uma zona florestal.


----------



## 1337 (27 Mai 2015 às 10:18)

@AJB , não é que concorde em tudo com ele, mas a verdade é que faltou meios aéreos, eu conseguia ver o incêndio de frente para mim, e ao ver aquele helicóptero ridículo no meio daquele incêndio, até me deu pena...


----------



## boneli (27 Mai 2015 às 13:07)

AJB disse:


> Bom...antes de "iniciar" o meu comentário quero referir ao boneli que nada tenho contra a corporação Bombeiros em geral, absolutamente nada, no entanto não vou deixar de emitir a minha opinião mesmo que seja contra essa RESPEITADA "insttituição"! Bem sei que é mais popular "cascar" em politicos, ou nos malandros da ANPC que não tem os kamov ao dispôr...mas vou ser coerente com aquilo que penso!
> No entanto ao boneli, bem como a todos os que se sentem ofendidos com a minha opinião, entendam que ela nada tem de pessoal ou de tentatr denegrir seja quem for!
> Agora quanto ao que interessa...os 3 grandes incêndios (GIF's) deste ano (Sever do Vouga, Ponte de Lima e ontem Caminha) vem MAIS UMA VEZ desmontar mitos criados a volta dos incêndios florestais:
> 
> ...



AJB concordo praticamente com tudo o que dizes, agora vais me desculpar aquele comentário de ter que responsabilizar os 200 bombeiros ou responsabilizar todos os que estão no teatro de operações é descabido.

Eu como quase todos os bombeiros que estão no teatro de operações independentemente de estar-mos bem ou mal preparados ou formados apenas obedecemos a uma cadeia de comando (os tais de galões que carregam ao peito). Nem vou por ai porque sabes melhor do que eu a tamanha palhaçada que vai num teatro de operações. Comandantes que nada percebem ade Comando, Comandantes sem irem 2 dias à cama a serem Comandantes operacionais só para ganharem o dele sem colocarem a nossa segurança primeiro.......e fico-me por aqui.

Continua a minha questão no ar. Morreram 4 bombeiros no Caramulo...pois digo-te que os principais responsáveis nunca foram responsabilizados. Enviaram para a prisão os dois incendiários mas revolta-me profundamente o facto de não responsabilizarem quem os mandou para lá.
Eu sei perfeitamente que para apagar incêndios não é só com água, mas é assim que querem e é assim que nos obrigam. Um incêndio deve ser combatido com prevenção, prevenção e prevenção! Helis, Drones e sei lá mais o quê....muita parra e pouca uva.

Dos 15 anos de Bombeiros (3 corporações diferentes) que tenho as realidades das corporações variam de 8 para 80.
Já fui Bombeiro numa corporação em que nada me faltava e que estava bem organizada e agora estou noutra em que até a minha própria farda tenho de pagar.
Por isso faço o meu trabalho dentro da minha disponibilidade e a mais não me podem obrigar.

*Criticar bombeiros que não sabem apagar incêndios se nem farda lhes dão e ainda por cima têm as suas formações caducadas é ridículo. A formação não é a mais adequada e a que há só é para alguns.*

Da realidade que conheço da forma como trabalham bombeiros lá fora nomeadamente espanhóis e chilenos e americanos nos quais tive o prazer de trabalhar diretamente no terreno comigo não me senti inferior em nada.

Em 2003  trabalhei com a equipa de Chilenos que dias mais tarde vieram a morrer em Famalicão (Guarda) e de facto tinham uma forma diferente de trabalhar que acho que não se enquadravam na nossa realidade. Mas são opiniões....e a verdade é que dias mais tarde morreram cercados pelo fogo.

Muito sinceramente continua-se a falar muito no combate e nas suas falhas e tudo o resto que é mais importante não se fala. Até podíamos ser o triplo de bombeiros com o melhor equipamento que enquanto não se mudar as politicas de ordenamento florestal, apostar na prevenção, responsabilizar quem efetivamente tem de ser responsabilizado continuamos aos sabor do São Pedro. Tudo resto.....conversa fiada e como te disse não vivo dos Bombeiros, não como à custa dos Bombeiros e o que faço tal como muitos colegas é por gosto e dedicação.


----------



## AJB (27 Mai 2015 às 13:57)

Naturalmente que o nivel de responsabilização de um bombeiro de 3ª não o mesmo de um oficial bombeiro ou de um cmdt...cada um, na sua tarefa deve ser responsabilizado, mas em qualquer área e não só nesta especificamente!
Quanto ao Caramulo...o primeiro responsável pela segurança é o próprio...mas concordo que os principais serão (por esta ordem): Cmdt de setor (o setor em questão), chefe de grupo e o chefe de equipa...estes ultimos deverão ter uma responsabilidade acrescida acho eu!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2015 às 23:02)

Estou em Lisboa (Campo Grande) e cheira bastante a incêndio, alguém sabe de alguma ocorrência?


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 03:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estou em Lisboa (Campo Grande) e cheira bastante a incêndio, alguém sabe de alguma ocorrência?



Também aqui em Carcavelos se sentiu o cheiro de incêndio mas deve ter vindo de longe  e por subsidência veio até à superfície. Não encontrei nenhuma ocorrência aqui na região.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2015 às 16:39)

Por aqui já se sente o cheiro a fogo no ar, e também no ar é possível ver já algum fumo disperso.
Segundo a pagina do 112, deve ser de vários incêndios que andam a lavrar no distrito de Santarem.
A nortada moderada que se faz sentir em nada ajuda ao combate dos fogos.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 18:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui já se sente o cheiro a fogo no ar, e também no ar é possível ver já algum fumo disperso.
> Segundo a pagina do 112, deve ser de vários incêndios que andam a lavrar no distrito de Santarem.
> A nortada moderada que se faz sentir em nada ajuda ao combate dos fogos.



Terá sido o incêndio de Ourém que acaba de ser dominado:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

Incêndio em Coruche ameaça habitações:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-junho-2015.8272/page-4#post-491586
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-junho-2015.8272/page-4#post-491601
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-junho-2015.8272/page-4#post-491602


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2015 às 22:36)

Mensagem publicada na página de Facebook dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Loures:

_Hoje, pelas 18h03, fomos alertados para um incêndio rural em Santo António dos Cavaleiros.
De progressão extremamente rápida, este incêndio envolveu 4 veículos dos Bombeiros de Loures tripulados por 17 operacionais, auxiliados por 4 veículos com 16 operacionais, dos Corpos de Bombeiros de Odivelas, Camarate e Caneças.
Devido à necessidade de meios humanos, a sirene foi accionada tendo os nossos voluntários comparecido prontamente, possibilitando,no conjunto, um ataque musculado, que originou uma extinção rápida do incêndio, apesar da rapidez da sua propagação.

Simultaneamente, fomos accionados para um incêndio num compactador industrial de papelão em Moninhos, para o qual foram necessários 3 veículos, tripulados por 18 bombeiros, bem como para uma abertura de elevador no Infantado, onde estiveram presentes 2 veículos com 5 bombeiros.

De referir ainda a equipa de 5 operacionais que se encontra destacada em Coruche num incêndio rural, as 2 tripulações que asseguraram diversas ocorrências de emergência pré-hospitalar, bem como as de transportes de doentes e operadores de central.

Aos todos os nossos Bombeiros Profissionais e Voluntários, fica o agradecimento pela rápida resposta e eficácia em solucionar os diversos incidentes, bem como às coorporações vizinhas que nos apoiaram._


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jun 2015 às 16:35)

Incêndio a sul do Douro. Grande nuvem de fumo bem visível daqui.


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2015 às 17:16)

É incêndio industrial,  aparentemente na  Barbot em Gaia






https://twitter.com/VascoCoimbra/status/607214977146097664







https://twitter.com/catarina_mart/status/607215924396064769






https://twitter.com/pedrocadavez/status/607215407653617664


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 18:49)

Não estava em casa na altura , e não tinha ideia que era tão perto 

Deixo algumas fotos que tirei de N109 Valadares:


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jun 2015 às 19:05)

Mais umas que encontrei

















http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...va de Gaia&Option=Interior&content_id=4610920


----------



## Brunomc (8 Jun 2015 às 19:53)

Alguém sabe de um incêndio em Palmela ? Obrigado


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jun 2015 às 20:09)

Segundo á página da Protecçao Civil estão activos dois incendios, um na Peneda - Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês, em Arcos de Valdevez, e outro em Bouças, Caminha, embora sejam de pequena dimensao, ambos com uma frente activa


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2015 às 19:09)

Alguém tem acesso ao número de ignições destes últimos tempos? Pergunto porque estou um pouco surpreendido, com tanto calor e trovoadas esperava mais incêndios causados por descargas eléctricas, mas parece tudo relativamente tranquilo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jun 2015 às 20:03)

Vince disse:


> Alguém tem acesso ao número de ignições destes últimos tempos? Pergunto porque estou um pouco surpreendido, com tanto calor e trovoadas esperava mais incêndios causados por descargas eléctricas, mas parece tudo relativamente tranquilo.



Penso que estas são as únicas informações disponíveis na internet com acesso público:


----------



## AJB (23 Jun 2015 às 10:30)

Mudanças na página da ANPC que regista os incêndios florestais mais significativos...
Até ontem um incêndio florestal aparecia na referida página se:
Incêndios com *mais *de 2 horas *ou mais *de 10 veículos operacionais ou *3 ou mais *meios aéreos pesados
Agora, os novos critérios são:
Incêndios com mais de 3 horas desde o seu início, e com mais de 15 meios operacionais 
Significa que haverá menos incêndios a constar nesta página...os motivos...bem, deixo ao critério de cada um especular!!!
Outra "novidade" é que provavelmente este será um ano sem equipas GAUF...nos ultimos anos elas tinham vindo a sofrer alterações (menos técnicos e menos equipas) e este ano parece que não haverá!
Talvez haja técnicos a dar apoio isoladamente...muito mau indicio infelizmente!


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2015 às 13:51)

AJB disse:


> Mudanças na página da ANPC que regista os incêndios florestais mais significativos...
> Até ontem um incêndio florestal aparecia na referida página se:
> Incêndios com *mais *de 2 horas *ou mais *de 10 veículos operacionais ou *3 ou mais *meios aéreos pesados
> Agora, os novos critérios são:
> ...




Tem que ser dito contudo uma coisa... Mesmo que menos ocorrências significativas constem da página o que é certo é que pela primeira vez temos acesso diário a TODAS as ocorrências (significativas ou não) no painel de estatísticas!


----------



## AJB (25 Jun 2015 às 14:12)

Ja tinhas acesso ao numero global...não havia era com o detalhe que agora esta, concordo! No entanto podemos passar o Verão sem ter ocorrencias "significativas" na página!
Basta para isso "atrasar" a publicação do relatorio seguinte!
sei que ha dois motivos para esta alteração: um oficial (as saídas automaticas do SADO (sistema de apoio a decisão operacional), o que uniformiza procedimentos; e um "encapotado" (sou eu a especular, que é ter poucas ocorrencias significativas que passam para o publico. Outra coisa é que acabam os incêndios,tornados pubicos, que tenham poucos meios...por vezes causava confusão até aqui aos colegas do forum...pois bem, acabou isso! Aé pode estar um incendio adecorrer, mas se "só" tiver equipas de sapadores florestais ou poucos bombeiros a combater, ja não é significativo (mesmo sendo enorme)...
Critérios...enfim, não será por aqui que se sonegará informação, de todo, mas preferia o método antigo...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2015 às 14:54)

Parece-me um pouco um retrocesso ter que gerar um ficheiro PDF a cada ocorrência significativa. Acho que preferia uma actualização mais rápida de mais eventos do que um PDF automatizado apenas com eventos extremamente significativos.
Ponto positivo, sempre temos o histórico agora que também inclui incêndios em curso do próprio dia.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2015 às 16:53)

O @Duarte Sousa relata que está no aeroporto e cheira bastante a fogo florestal, provavelmente a NW, já que o vento está de lá.


----------



## nunessimoes (25 Jun 2015 às 17:25)

Inc. em Arganil e Alcanede


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 17:37)

nunessimoes disse:


> Inc. em Arganil e Alcanede



Consegues precisar melhor a direcção e localização?

Existirá desde pelo menos que horas? Penso que aparece nos ecos de radar.

Edição: já aparecem no Prociv.


----------



## nunessimoes (25 Jun 2015 às 17:38)

Vai a está página... Da para ter uma ideia...


----------



## nunessimoes (25 Jun 2015 às 17:39)

nunessimoes disse:


> Vai a está página... Da para ter uma ideia...


easteurope.afis.co.za


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2015 às 17:41)

aqui sente-se o cheiro a incendio, e ve-se o fumo disperso pelo ar, deve ser do incendio de alcanede.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 18:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> aqui sente-se o cheiro a incendio, e ve-se o fumo disperso pelo ar, deve ser do incendio de alcanede.



Também já chegou aqui a Carcavelos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2015 às 18:13)

só no distrito de Santarem, pelo que vi na pagina da protecçao civil acho que eram 6 incendios.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 18:15)

nunessimoes disse:


> easteurope.afis.co.za



Incêndios de Arganil:


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Jun 2015 às 18:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> só no distrito de Santarem, pelo que vi na pagina da protecçao civil acho que eram 6 incendios.


como ves isso?


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 18:27)

Incêndio de Alcanede é em pleno Parque Natural:







Há outros incêndios significativos no litoral norte:


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2015 às 18:34)

celia salta disse:


> como ves isso?



http://www.prociv.pt/Pages/default.aspx
depois vais a situaçao operacional, onde está lá as ocorrencias~
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/inc_florestais/Incêndios Rurais - SIP[1].pdf
actualizado as 18:30

Antes era mais fácil, porque dava para ver logo directamente na página, nao era preciso abrir o PDF.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 18:37)

Só nuvem de fumo do incêndio de Arganil se destaca na imagem de satélite:






Nos ecos de radar no entanto está a diminuir a concentração.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2015 às 18:38)

StormRic disse:


> Incêndio de Alcanede é em pleno Parque Natural:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas StormRic, como é que tens acesso a esses mapas?


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Jun 2015 às 18:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> boas StormRic, como é que tens acesso a esses mapas?


aqui
http://easteurope.afis.co.za/


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 18:43)

nunessimoes disse:


> easteurope.afis.co.za





Pedro1993 disse:


> boas StormRic, como é que tens acesso a esses mapas?


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2015 às 18:45)

celia salta disse:


> aqui
> http://easteurope.afis.co.za/



desconhecia por completo este site, mas já vi que é uma boa valia, e está bem completo.


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Jun 2015 às 18:45)

Este site apresenta todos ou apenas os principais incêndios?
o que é os kelvin?


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 18:54)

celia salta disse:


> Este site apresenta todos ou apenas os principais incêndios?
> o que é os kelvin?



Penso que apresenta aqueles incêndios detectáveis pelos satélites e também em função da temperatura em graus Kelvin. Esta escala de temperaturas começa no zero absoluto (-273ºCelsius), ponto de congelação da água a 273ºK (0ºC) portanto, e ebulição a 373ºK (100ºC).


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 19:00)

As condições meteorológicas no incêndio de Arganil aparentemente até nem são as mais adversas. Nos próximos dias vão piorar o que é muito preocupante:







E têm a albufeira das Fronhas e do Mondego perto para o reabastecimento das aeronaves.


----------



## AJB (25 Jun 2015 às 19:20)

Mas o declive, vento e vegetação estão "alinhados" na progressão do incêndio..


----------



## AJB (25 Jun 2015 às 19:22)

e mesmo o vento é relativamente alto...a temperatura não tem quase influencia...
apenas tem no desempenho dos operacionais e na previsivel consequente descida da %hr...de resto nada influencia o comportamento do fogo!


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 19:24)

AJB disse:


> Mas o declive, vento e vegetação estão "alinhados" na progressão do incêndio..



É verdade, e o vento aumentou nas últimas horas, às 18h era 17 Km/h em Fajão. A nuvem de fumo alastra mas não parece adensar-se. Não se vislumbra o fumo dos outros incêndios.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 19:30)

AJB disse:


> e mesmo o vento é relativamente alto...a temperatura não tem quase influencia...
> apenas tem no desempenho dos operacionais e na previsivel consequente descida da %hr...de resto nada influencia o comportamento do fogo!



Concordo. A minha ideia na referência às condições engloba não só o comportamento do fogo mas também do combate. A temperatura e humidade condicionam o estado de secura do coberto vegetal e penso que isso pode influenciar a velocidade de propagação pois quanto mais seco mais rapidamente entra em combustão pelo contacto das chamas.


----------



## ruijacome (25 Jun 2015 às 20:33)

StormRic disse:


> Também já chegou aqui a Carcavelos.



O cheiro sentido em Carcavelos, era do Incendio na zona de Manique de Cima com inicio às 17h00


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2015 às 20:49)

E as estatísticas também mudaram.

Ao invés de só estar disponível um curto período de tempo (antes seria 20 dias?), agora temos a informação toda, quer diária, quer mensal, desde o início do ano.

Como já foi dito, e na minha opinião, a lamentar só a alteração dos critérios das ocorrências significativas, de resto acho que as alterações estão muito boas e fornece mais informação ao público.

Perfeito só mesmo aparecerem todas as ocorrências descritas como _significativas_


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jun 2015 às 22:02)

Fotos do incêndio em Arganil:

























As 3 primeiras fotos são do grupo FB_Ocorrências em Coimbra


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 22:41)

DaniFR disse:


> Fotos do incêndio em Arganil:



Na última foto é bem evidente a formação de _pyrocumulus_.

O incêndio já terá sido dominado, não consta nas ocorrências significativas.

É preocupante a continuação do incêndio no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, para o qual durante o dia só foi mobilizado como meio aéreo um helicóptero ligeiro, enquanto que o combate ao de Arganil contou com quatro aviões e dois helicópteros. Terá a ver com a inexistência perto do local de planos de água para reabastecimento? Arganil tem as albufeiras do Alva e do Mondego.
já lavra há quase nove horas.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 05:58)

6h da manhã e continua o incêndio do Parque Natural:






No entanto nos activos do momento não consta, mas não consigo perceber se e quando foi "concluído".


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jun 2015 às 09:55)

Estou a caminho de Santarém e ainda observo uma coluna de fumo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2015 às 10:02)

Penso que ainda não foi aqui postado.

_2015-6-23 
Situação Operacional online – Informação mais detalhada sobre os incêndios rurais 












Uma das missões da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil é a de contribuir para a correta informação pública sobre as situações operacionais mais relevantes que acontecem no país._

_A ANPC tem vindo a efetuar esforços no sentido de melhorar a área do site a onde se disponibiliza essa informação: *Situação Operacional*. Toda a atividade de proteção e socorro é registada num sistema de apoio à decisão operacional (*SADO*), transversal ao Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro e Comandos Distritais._

_A página on-line da situação operacional recebe diretamente os dados da plataforma SADO, disponibilizando de forma mais detalhada e em tempo a evolução das ocorrências e o empenhamento do Dispositivo Especial de Combate a Incêndios Florestais (*DECIF 2015*)._

_A partir deste momento, é utilizado o conceito de “*incêndio rural*” que engloba os incêndios florestais (povoamentos e incultos/mato) e os incêndios agrícolas, até esta data  omissos.

Pode assim ser consultada a seguinte informação:_

_*Incêndios rurais *– Informação sobre o número diário de ocorrências até ao momento da visualização, com a apresentação das ocorrências mais significativas e através de um quadro por ocorrência, com todos os indicadores referentes à mesma. Os critérios para as ocorrências mais significativas são mais de 3 horas desde o início da ocorrência e, cumulativamente, com mais de 15 meios mobilizados no teatro de operações;

*Estatística* – Ocorrências registadas nos últimos 30 dias;_

_*– Histórico diário de incêndios rurais* – Total de incêndios por dia, com caraterização detalhada do local, estado de evolução, meios envolvidos e tipo de ocorrência  (povoamento, inculto ou agrícola) de todos os incêndios registados durante o dia, permanecendo a informação desse histórico desde o início do ano, até ao momento (atualização periódica ao longo do dia). Esta informação está associada à ocorrência e associada em tabela e mapa por distrito._

http://www.prociv.pt/Pages/Noticias.aspx?NoticiaId=1019


----------



## AJB (26 Jun 2015 às 10:27)

StormRic disse:


> Concordo. A minha ideia na referência às condições engloba não só o comportamento do fogo mas também do combate. A temperatura e humidade condicionam o estado de secura do coberto vegetal e penso que isso pode influenciar a velocidade de propagação pois quanto mais seco mais rapidamente entra em combustão pelo contacto das chamas.


 Sim, o estado de secura dos combustiveis florestais é naturalmente influenciado pela %hr e pelo nº de dias sem precipitação! Os combustiveis florestais podem ser divididos em grupos...uma das formas de os dividir é através do chamado Tempo de Retardação (lapso temporal que um determinado combustivel florestal demora a atingir a % de humidade da atmosfera envolvente)!
Assim, podemos ter combustiveis de 1 hora (vulgarmente designados por combustiveis finos, as herbaceas por ex, e que são responsaveis pela ignição e propagação do fogo), 10 horas (tojo, giestas, etc, e tambem responsaveis pela propagação), 100 horas e 1000 horas. Estes dois ultimos são combustiveis grossos, os ramos e os troncos das árvores respetivamente (por ex). Responsáveis pela consolidação da propagação, pela intensidade e energia libertada pelo fogo!
Claro que depois fatores como a exposição da encosta, hora do dia em que decorre o incêndio e tipo de combustivel (se é mato, pinhal, eucaliptal, etc) concorrem para a equação final que se traduz no chamado "Comportamento do fogo" e que deve ser o ponto fulcral quando se quer mitigar/resolver um grande incêndio florestal!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jun 2015 às 10:30)

Eu daqui ainda observo uma grande colina de fumo, sobre a serra d'Aire, provavelmente será do incendio de Alcanede, mas ainda nao aparece nada na página da protecçao civil.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 16:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu daqui ainda observo uma grande colina de fumo, sobre a serra d'Aire, provavelmente será do incendio de Alcanede, mas ainda nao aparece nada na página da protecçao civil.



Nem vai aparecer enquanto os meios mobilizados não atingirem o critério de ocorrência significativa. No histórico de hoje não aparece porque é um incêndio com início ontem, e no histórico de ontem, que foi emitido às 23:45 e não sei se se considera fechado, aparece como "em curso", claro. A minha dúvida é se o histórico do dia anterior é alterado quando um incêndio é concluído e encerrado no dia seguinte. Onde vai aparecer o encerramento?
Perante esta dúvida fica-se sem saber o estado presente daquela ocorrência, e é preciso recorrer a observação directa ou outros meios.
O que é certo é que figura ainda na página da AFIS:






E entre Rio Maior e Cadaval, perto da localidade de Venda do Freixo, Alguber, distrito de Lisboa, lavra outro desde as 23:32 de ontem e que também não se consegue saber o estado pois no histórico de ontem aparece com "despacho de 1ºalerta" e no de hoje nada.
A descrição do histórico diário não ajuda a perceber como funciona a informação de conclusão que ocorre em dia seguinte:


> _*– Histórico diário de incêndios rurais* – Total de incêndios por dia, com caraterização detalhada do local, estado de evolução, meios envolvidos e tipo de ocorrência (povoamento, inculto ou agrícola) de todos os incêndios registados durante o dia, permanecendo a informação desse histórico desde o início do ano, até ao momento (atualização periódica ao longo do dia). Esta informação está associada à ocorrência e associada em tabela e mapa por distrito._


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jun 2015 às 17:20)

Já não consigo observar o incendio na serra desde há algum tempo
Algumas fotos tiradas à distância, às 11h e 11.40h, respectivamente.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 18:06)

thunderboy disse:


> Já não consigo observar o incendio na serra desde há algum tempo
> Algumas fotos tiradas à distância, às 11h e 11.40h, respectivamente.



Obrigado pelas informações e observações. Se não fosse isto continuávamos na dúvida, a página do Prociv não esclarece o que acontece aos incêndios iniciados nos dias anteriores e que no fecho do histórico diário continuam em curso.


----------



## ruijacome (26 Jun 2015 às 22:55)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado pelas informações e observações. Se não fosse isto continuávamos na dúvida, a página do Prociv não esclarece o que acontece aos incêndios iniciados nos dias anteriores e que no fecho do histórico diário continuam em curso.




Provavelmente irão continuar no histórico do dia em que teve inicio, porque a data de Inicio nunca é alterada.

Por exemplo, o incêndio de Coimbra, de ontem, já esteve em Vigilância, e passou novamente a "Em Curso" pois o mesmo teve uma forte reativação.

Entretanto já está novamente em Conclusão!


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 23:20)

ruijacome disse:


> Provavelmente irão continuar no histórico do dia em que teve inicio, porque a data de Inicio nunca é alterada.
> 
> Por exemplo, o incêndio de Coimbra, de ontem, já esteve em Vigilância, e passou novamente a "Em Curso" pois o mesmo teve uma forte reativação.
> 
> Entretanto já está novamente em Conclusão!



Não estou a perceber: refiro-me em particular ao incêndio de Alcanede que teve início às13:55 do dia 25 (ontem) e que mantém o estado de "em curso" no histórico do dia 25; não aparece nos históricos de hoje dia 26.

E quanto a este


StormRic disse:


> E entre Rio Maior e Cadaval, perto da localidade de Venda do Freixo, Alguber, distrito de Lisboa, lavra outro desde as 23:32 de ontem e que também não se consegue saber o estado pois no histórico de ontem aparece com "despacho de 1ºalerta" e no de hoje nada.


também não se consegue saber o estado. Continua em "despacho de 1º alerta"? O que quer isso dizer?

Estes históricos tornam-se confusos assim. Essa mudança de estado do incêndio de Coimbra apareceu hoje onde? Quer dizer que o PDF emitido ontem às 23:45 foi editado e modificado hoje, sem indicação da data hora da actualização?


----------



## nunessimoes (27 Jun 2015 às 16:06)

Rebentou mais um IR na serra d'aire...


----------



## nunessimoes (27 Jun 2015 às 16:06)

nunessimoes disse:


> Rebentou mais um IR na serra d'aire...


IR = Incêndio Rural
Alguem tem informação?


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 18:28)

nunessimoes disse:


> IR = Incêndio Rural
> Alguem tem informação?



Só encontro esta localização, na Serra de Candeeiros, junto à estrada de Vale de Ventos, Arrimal:






Tens observação visual?

Consta no histórico de incêndios rurais, início às 15:07, indica o estado de "em resolução".


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jun 2015 às 21:25)

O incêndio de Nisa deve estar complicadissimo, com mais de duas centenas de operacionais e duas frentes, num eucaliptal.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 23:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> O incêndio de Nisa deve estar complicadissimo, com mais de duas centenas de operacionais e duas frentes, num eucaliptal.



Já não consta nas ocorrências significativas activas. No histórico do dia já está dado como "em conclusão".


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jun 2015 às 23:40)

Está, ainda assim, com focos de reacendimento, mas sim, já foi controlado.


----------



## Dematos (28 Jun 2015 às 02:14)

Visualmente o incendio de Nisa acalmou e muito com a entrada da noite ou ao por do sol! Situa-se mesmo a norte da Subestacao da EDP da Falagueira! Envolveu 3 meios aereos: 2 avioes ligeiros e 1helicoptero! Esta' em fase de rescaldo!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jun 2015 às 12:56)

_*Bombeiros alarmados com falta de helicópteros*

Os quatro helicópteros Kamov que este ano não deverão estar disponíveis durante a fase Charlie - a mais crítica para os fogos florestais e que começa já na quarta-feira - podem comprometer a resposta aos incêndios. «É preocupante. O dispositivo de combate, o maior já preparado, foi pensado para fazer face às necessidades detectadas no terreno», explica o presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros Portugueses (LBP), Jaime Soares. «Se em vez de 49 aeronaves disponíveis temos 45, há meios a menos», avisa, explicando que os meios aéreos estão preparados para actuar em zonas específicas, nomeadamente as de difícil acesso por via terrestre. 

_
*Kamov 'não são confiáveis'*
_
A questão, considera ainda Jaime Soares, não é os Kamov não estarem operacionais, mas a própria redução dos meios complementares. «Não sabemos se o único Kamov que resta irá funcionar ou não depois de uma operação. São meios pouco confiáveis, que exigem uma grande especialização e que têm custos de manutenção elevadíssimos. E estiveram mais de 1.200 horas parados», refere. 

O responsável vai mais longe, defendendo que estes helicópteros, comprados pelo Estado português à Rússia há oito anos, deveriam ser trocados por outros, com a mesma capacidade mas mais rápidos. E que não tenham custos de manutenção «tão exagerados». 

Aliás, e segundo noticiou o SOL no início deste mês, foram mais de 200 as desconformidades detectadas nos Kamov, numa auditoria realizada pela empresa vencedora do concurso público para a sua manutenção. Fontes do sector estimaram então que ter as aeronaves a funcionar em condições de segurança custaria quatro milhões de euros.

Num ano em que a GNR registou já quase nove mil ocorrências de incêndio (8.955, mais 4.574, que em período homólogo de 2014), «todos os meios fazem falta», sublinha o responsável da LBP. Continua por esclarecer, porém, se os Kamov estarão operacionais a tempo. 

Caso isso não aconteça, o Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI) admite recorrer a meios externos. O MAI «está empenhado na eventual contratação de meios adicionais considerados, do ponto de vista operacional, necessários para substituir os que estiverem em falta», anunciou no Parlamento, na quarta-feira, a ministra Anabela Rodrigues.

O MAI já tinha admitido a possibilidade de nenhum dos meios avariados estar operacional ainda este Verão, tendo aberto um inquérito:  «O MAI está empenhado no apuramento total das responsabilidades através do inquérito que foi determinado à Inspecção-geral da Administração Interna (IGAI)», insistiu a ministra.

Cabe agora à Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), que adjudicou recentemente a manutenção dos seus meios aéreos à Everjets, «recuperar as aeronaves para que possam integrar o mais rapidamente possível o dispositivo de combate a incêndios florestais», acrescentou ainda Anabela Rodrigues. 
_
*Protecção Civil tranquila*

_Ao SOL, fonte oficial da ANPC assegura que a falta destes helicópteros não colocará em risco a defesa contra os incêndios este Verão. «A 'geometria flexível' que caracteriza o Dispositivo Especial de Combate a Incêndios Florestais (DECIF) dá-nos confiança e tranquilidade quanto à capacidade de respondermos com eficiência e eficácia às exigências das situações operacionais», garante. 

Em termos de meios aéreos, o DECIF contempla este ano, tanto para ataque inicial como ampliado (quando o fogo já se propagou), seis aviões bombardeiros médios, dois bombardeiros pesados (Canadair), 28 helicópteros bombardeiros ligeiros (Ecureuil), oito helicópteros bombardeiros médios (Bell 212 ou equivalente) e um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado Kamov (uma vez que quatro não estão operacionais). Destes meios aéreos, são propriedade do Estado os Kamov e os Ecureil, sendo os demais alugados.

Fonte da ANPC sublinha que os meios aéreos não são a única linha de combate aos incêndios: «Há toda uma outra panóplia de meios, sejam terrestres sejam outras aeronaves, que concorrem e capacitam o DECIF para poder dar uma resposta cabal às exigências do combate aos incêndios florestais».

http://www.sol.pt/noticia/399490_


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 16:41)

Incêndio em Odemira, Sabóia:











Temperatura extrema >355ºK (82ºC)

Nuvem de fumo detectada pelo radar.

Uma hora depois da eclosão:





Vinte minutos atrás:





Já esteve mais dimunuída até do que há pouco mas claramente parece evoluir favoravelmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 17:21)

StormRic, sairam 3 veiculos dos Bombeiros de Cascais rumo a esse incêndio.






Saiu tambem 1 veiculo dos Bombeiros de Alcabideche.


----------



## ruijacome (28 Jun 2015 às 22:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> StormRic, sairam 3 veiculos dos Bombeiros de Cascais rumo a esse incêndio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olá,

O VFCI02, VCOT02 de Cascais e o VFCI03 de Alcabideche, encontravam-se pré-posicionados em Silves, desde a noite de Sexta feira passada, integrando o Grupo de Reforço a Incendios Florestais (GRIF) 01 de Lisboa, pelo que foram accionados logo pouco tempo depois do alerta, para o Teatro de Operações.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2015 às 14:02)

Heli de combate aos incêndios despenha-se numa lagoa em Paços de Ferreira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2015 às 14:40)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...d-tvi24&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social

Um helicóptero que combatia o incêndio que lavra em Sanfins caiu nesta segunda-feira, numa lagoa em Lamoso, concelho de Paços de Ferreira, quando fazia o abastecimento de água, confirmou fonte dos bombeiros de Freamunde à *TVI24*. 

O alerta foi dado às 13:25 e não há vítimas a registar, sendo que o piloto, que saiu ileso da queda, era o único ocupante do helicóptero da Proteção Civil. 

Segundo fonte do INEM, o piloto, que foi inicialmente socorrido pelos bombeiros, que o conseguiram levar para a berma, e depois assistido no local pela equipa de emergência médica, não apresentava lesões mas foi imobilizado por precaução e transportado para o hospital de São João, no Porto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2015 às 16:09)

Consigo observar daqui uma grande coluna de fumo, na pagina do 112, vejo que no distrito de santarem, só em Rio Maior, talvez seja de lá o fumo.
Começou talvez á meia hora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2015 às 16:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Consigo observar daqui uma grande coluna de fumo, na pagina do 112, vejo que no distrito de santarem, só em Rio Maior, talvez seja de lá o fumo.
> Começou talvez á meia hora.



Deverá ser o de Correias, Rio Maior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2015 às 16:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Deverá ser o de Correias, Rio Maior.


Afinal já aparece outro incendio em Tremes, deve ser deste, uma vez que é mais perto daqui.
Na Chamusca também começou agora outro, do qual também observo o fumo, mas é incendio em edificios segundo o 112. A situaçao do da Chamusca parece estar complicada, devido a uma enorme coluna de fumo negro. No ecoparque da Resitejo, é frequente ocorrer ingniçoes com as temperaturas mais elevadas, mas nao sei ainda a localizaçao exacta.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 18:04)

Incêndio de Abrunhosa-a-Velha, no vale do Mondego, registado como em Mangualde, Viseu, início às 14:57, em curso e altas temperaturas, ainda não aparecia nas ocorrências significativas por não ter 3 horas mas é o que mobiliza mais meios hoje até ao momento:


----------



## vagas (29 Jun 2015 às 18:06)

If Mangualde- Abrunhosa a velha

Foto retirada do facebook não tinha autor


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 18:14)

Incêndios detectados no norte:






Tremes, só detectado pelo Meteosat:






No IC1 junto à albufeira da barragem de Santa Clara, muito intenso!


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 18:18)

vagas disse:


> If Mangualde- Abrunhosa a velha
> 
> Foto retirada do facebook não tinha autor



Obrigado pela partilha. Pela direcção do vento visível na coluna de fumo, sul, terá sido obtida pouco antes das 17h. Nesta altura é visível na animação de satélite que o vento mudou para oeste ou sudoeste.
http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=40&lon=-7 e o fumo está mais disperso e menos denso.

Já consta nas ocorrências significativas activas: 
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/inc_florestais/Incêndios Rurais - SIP.pdf


----------



## vagas (29 Jun 2015 às 20:08)

Novas fotos se Mangualde publicadas pelo centro Tv


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Jun 2015 às 17:55)

Boas alguem me pode explicar o que sao os setores?


----------



## aoc36 (30 Jun 2015 às 18:00)

Como é que se vê agora as ocorrência de incêndio florestais? Vou ao site da porteccao civil e carrego na situação operacional e não aprece nada.


----------



## AJB (30 Jun 2015 às 18:07)

Nos incendios florestais com dimensão significativa (não te sei dizer de repente quantos meios humanos e materiais, mas sempre acima de 5 equipas), para uma mais fácil leitura dos meios existentes por parte do posto de comando, dividem o incêndio em setores e cada setor fica com um comandante de setor! Acima destes está o comandante das operações de socorro!
Daí teres visto no incendio que esta a deflagrar na Meda que um setor esta dominado e o outro não!
Provavelmente será o flanco esquerdo o setor que esta dominado(estará contra vento) e a cabeça e flanco direito (deverá ser o flanco quente) em livre propagação!


----------



## AJB (30 Jun 2015 às 18:08)

aoc36 disse:


> Como é que se vê agora as ocorrência de incêndio florestais? Vou ao site da porteccao civil e carrego na situação operacional e não aprece nada.


 no mesmo sitio (situação opereracional). Depois clica nos incêndios rurais e terás a informação relevante


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Jun 2015 às 18:57)

AJB disse:


> Nos incendios florestais com dimensão significativa (não te sei dizer de repente quantos meios humanos e materiais, mas sempre acima de 5 equipas), para uma mais fácil leitura dos meios existentes por parte do posto de comando, dividem o incêndio em setores e cada setor fica com um comandante de setor! Acima destes está o comandante das operações de socorro!
> Daí teres visto no incendio que esta a deflagrar na Meda que um setor esta dominado e o outro não!
> Provavelmente será o flanco esquerdo o setor que esta dominado(estará contra vento) e a cabeça e flanco direito (deverá ser o flanco quente) em livre propagação!



Obrigado


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jun 2015 às 19:43)

aoc36 disse:


> Como é que se vê agora as ocorrência de incêndio florestais? Vou ao site da porteccao civil e carrego na situação operacional e não aprece nada.


Depois tens de ir a incendios rurais, e aí mostra-te os que estao activos á mais de 3 horas.- http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/inc_florestais/Incêndios Rurais - SIP.pd
E tens também o histórico, que está organizado pelos meses do ano, e dias respectivamente
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/HAI/Pages/Junho.aspx
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/HAI/Junho/Incêndios Rurais - Histórico do Dia 30JUN.pdf


----------



## aoc36 (30 Jun 2015 às 21:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Depois tens de ir a incendios rurais, e aí mostra-te os que estao activos á mais de 3 horas.- http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/inc_florestais/Incêndios Rurais - SIP.pd
> E tens também o histórico, que está organizado pelos meses do ano, e dias respectivamente
> http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/HAI/Pages/Junho.aspx
> http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/HAI/Junho/Incêndios Rurais - Histórico do Dia 30JUN.pdf



Obrigado, não consigo ver as ocorrência actuais diz que não existe a página. Como tou no telemovel, pode ser a causa de não conseguir ver.


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Jun 2015 às 22:04)

aoc36 disse:


> Obrigado, não consigo ver as ocorrência actuais diz que não existe a página. Como tou no telemovel, pode ser a causa de não conseguir ver.


falta o clicas no link e acrescentas o f no fim do link


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 17:45)

Incêndio em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo:












Imagem do satélite Aqua das 15:05.





Muitas eclosões hoje, estranhamente, ou talvez não, a maior parte no litoral norte apesar do tempo fresco. O vento de SW a não ajudar, mas estas eclosões têm certamente a ver com queimas, feitas depois dos dois dias de precipitação fraca a pensar que os riscos seriam menores,  ou outras actividades que se descontrolaram.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 18:02)

A EMA do IPMA de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo só tem registos até às 15h.

Na altura em que a imagem de satélite foi obtida, as condições meteorológicas eram bastante adversas:

*30,5ºC*, vento de Sul a *27 Km/h* e humidade relativa de apenas *13%*


----------



## Teles (5 Jul 2015 às 17:16)

Esta noite a Serra dos Candeeiros na aldeia de Alcobertas Rio Maior foi fustigada por um incêndio com acessos difíceis e vento muito forte no local estiveram perto de 100 operacionais de momento já se encontra extintos:


----------



## supercell (5 Jul 2015 às 18:24)

Incêndio enorme a Nordeste daqui... E já vi 2 canadairs pesados a passar aqui ao lado.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 18:37)

Teles disse:


> Esta noite a Serra dos Candeeiros na aldeia de Alcobertas Rio Maior foi fustigada por um incêndio com acessos difíceis e vento muito forte no local estiveram perto de 100 operacionais de momento já se encontra extintos:



 que inferno terrível isto é, quanta vida perdida. Imagens de horror mas necessárias. Foram obtidas por ti a que distância mais ou menos?


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2015 às 19:06)

*ULTIMA HORA: Colisão de 2 VFCI num Incêndio Florestal em Rio Maior*
http://www.vidadebombeiro.pt/2015/07/ultima-hora-colisao-de-2-vfci-rio-maior.html


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 19:22)

supercell disse:


> Incêndio enorme a Nordeste daqui... E já vi 2 canadairs pesados a passar aqui ao lado.



É entre Estarreja e Ovar, em florestamento.












O incêndio de Freixo de Espada à Cinta está dado como "em vigilância", contou com três meios aéreos porque o terreno deve ser deveras difícil, no Parque Natural do Douro Internacional:






A origem deste incêndio, cerca da *1h da madrugada *de hoje, está perto da estrada que atravessa o Parque, um pouco acima de Quintana de Alva. Não parece ser uma zona de cultivo nem creio que se faça queimas ou queimadas àquela hora.
Isto parece posto ou negligência de um fogo de campistas mal apagado ou beata pela janela fora, etc.

A essa hora o vento estava fraco dos quadrantes de oeste a noroeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jul 2015 às 21:21)

Era visível perto das 18h uma nuvem de fumo para S / SSE , desse incêndio em Estarreja.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jul 2015 às 21:32)

Houve algum reacendimento em Alcobertas? Tocou a sirene e passaram aqui uns 3 carros de bombeiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2015 às 21:58)

thunderboy disse:


> Houve algum reacendimento em Alcobertas? Tocou a sirene e passaram aqui uns 3 carros de bombeiros.



Pelo menos no site do 112, aparece logo em primeiro lugar o incendio de Rio Maior, em Alcobertas.
http://www.112.pt/Paginas/Ocorrencias.aspx


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jul 2015 às 22:09)

Não encontro Rio Maior mas encontro um incendio em Alcanena
Recebi agora informação de que se observava fumo a Sudoeste de Alcanena.


----------



## ruijacome (5 Jul 2015 às 22:26)

thunderboy disse:


> Não encontro Rio Maior mas encontro um incendio em Alcanena
> Recebi agora informação de que se observava fumo a Sudoeste de Alcanena.



Incêndio Em curso em Alcanena:

140036814 05-07-2015 21:09 SANTARÉM ALCANENA ALCANENA E VILA MOREIRA VIGÁRIO MATO EM CURSO 42 11 0

42 Bombeiros, 11 Veiculos , 0 Meios aereos


----------



## nunessimoes (5 Jul 2015 às 22:49)

ruijacome disse:


> Incêndio Em curso em Alcanena:
> 
> 140036814 05-07-2015 21:09 SANTARÉM ALCANENA ALCANENA E VILA MOREIRA VIGÁRIO MATO EM CURSO 42 11 0
> 
> 42 Bombeiros, 11 Veiculos , 0 Meios aereos


Alguém sabe ponto situação ?


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jul 2015 às 23:17)

Fui agora lá e só consegui ver uma encosta ardida em brasa porque a estrada estava interrompida mais à frente. Penso que começou a meio da encosta e progrediu para trás desta.

Esta é a localização


----------



## Teles (6 Jul 2015 às 00:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *ULTIMA HORA: Colisão de 2 VFCI num Incêndio Florestal em Rio Maior*
> http://www.vidadebombeiro.pt/2015/07/ultima-hora-colisao-de-2-vfci-rio-maior.html



É uma noticia falsa!


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jul 2015 às 02:28)

Numa segunda passagem pela zona de incêndio, este já não era observável, mas mantêm-se veículos no terreno.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2015 às 07:35)

supercell disse:


> Incêndio enorme a Nordeste daqui... E já vi 2 canadairs pesados a passar aqui ao lado.


Esses canadairs não são nossos pois não? Quem é que os emprestou? A política destes governos no que toca a meios aéreos de combate a incêndios , só me surpreende pela negativa. Ainda há uns dias foi noticiado que Portugal comprou os helicópteros kamov aos russos a um custo mais baixo, mas que em contrapartida vinham cheios de problemas técnicos (problemas esses que se foram descobertos há pouco tempo), que se têm reflectido em avarias. Isto é no mínimo vergonhoso.  Eu só fiquei intrigado com esses dois canadairs porque o ministro da administração interna, referiu no ano passado que era bastante provável que fossem compradas 2 dessas aeronaves...


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2015 às 08:26)

Os Kamov não foram comprados, vieram em 2008 como parte do pagamento de uma antiga dívida da União Soviética, logo na altura havia quem torcesse o olho aos custos de manutenção. São umas belas máquinas, mas parece que a manutenção é cara.


----------



## AJB (6 Jul 2015 às 10:17)

Os canadair que estão a operar em Portugal este ano são alugados! Foi um contrato plurianual através da HeliPortugal (julgo que por 3 ou 4 anos). A intenção do Estado é comprar 2 novos (até porque que estes são "sucata" que ja não é usada em Espanha), mas até chegarem...
Quanto aos Kamov...concordo com o Vince, são de facto fantásticos! Levam 4500L (um canadair leva 5000 ou 5500, dependendo da versão)...mas claro que a manutenção é cara...não se pode ter chuva na eira e sol no nabal, por muito que queiramos!
Portugal precisa de uma frota própria de meios aéreos e nela devem estar 4 canadairs! Mas...ha sempre um "mas", esta politica "musculada" de combate TEM que ser acompanhada por MUITO mais dinheiro na prevenção!
E meus caros companheiros do forum, a palavra "prevenção" NÃO se resume a uns spots publicitarios para não se fazer fogo, nem tão pouco se resume em mais fiscalização por parte da GNR...ou sequer dizer que a culpa é dos incendiarios, esses malandros que aí andam a incendiar os montes...
Ja dei muito "para esse peditório", não vos vou maçar mais com essa conversa, mas (o futuro o dirá se tenho ou não razão) o caminho até aqui seguido é errado e mais mês menos mês ou mais ano menos ano, voltaremos aí a ter um "2003 ou 2005", com canadair's, kamov's, equipamentos novos etc etc...ha muita ignorancia nos decisores politicos e técnicos (nesta matéria)! se não é ignorância é laxismo e isso para mim é politicamente e tecnicamente criminoso!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 17:06)

O Parque Natural do Douro Internacional continua a ter incêndios diários de proporções significativas. Hoje começou há menos de 4 horas e os meios de combate já são numerosos:
















Condições meteorológicas muito adversas, vento de SW >20 Km/h, calor seco.






Novamente a proximidade de uma estrada (N221) na origem do fogo.
O terreno não parece difícil, é uma zona de florestamento em parcelas e tem muitos acessos:






A direcção e intensidade do vento devem estar a empurrar o fogo para as áreas mais elevadas.


----------



## AJB (6 Jul 2015 às 17:29)

Parece que ha bombeiros com queimaduras algo graves neste incendio!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 17:33)

Aspectos do terreno na zona onde se terá provavelmente iniciado:











Povoamentos de pinheiro.

Relevo (x3), o local de início e o vento levam o incêndio para nordeste, a subir o cabeço.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 17:55)

Actualização há dez minutos: 7 meios aéreos envolvidos.





Nuvem de fumo no radar:

Hora e meia após o início






Há vinte minutos






Condições meteorológicas terríveis:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 18:13)

AJB disse:


> Parece que ha bombeiros com queimaduras algo graves neste incendio!



http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...7a&Option=Interior&content_id=4664774&page=-1

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=780792

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendio/bombeira-ferida-no-douro-helitransportada-para-o-porto



> O major Cura Marques, das Relações Públicas do Comando Distrital de Bragança da GNR Bragança, adiantou à Lusa que o incêndio terá sido provocado por duas máquinas industriais que procediam ao carregamento de madeira.
> 
> Fonte da Proteção Civil Municipal de Mogadouro disse que as máquinas ficaram destruídas pelas chamas.




Então estas máquinas não têm extintores que permitam logo debelar qualquer inflamação do mato?


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 18:41)

A densidade e extensão da nuvem de fumo aumentou significativamente na última meia hora:







O feixe do radar intersecta a nuvem a uma altitude em que esta já está longe, para nordeste, do local de geração, levada rapidamente pelo vento que se mantém na ordem dos 20 Km/h de sudoeste.






Atinge a altitude de perto de 6 Km.


----------



## james (6 Jul 2015 às 18:41)

Nessa região ha muitas vezes incêndios com  consequências físicas para bombeiros . 

Essa região e problemática , os incêndios quando ficam sem controlo devastam grandes áreas , as condições meteorológicas nessa zona são terríveis muitas vezes .

Em Portugal ha muitas maquinas a provocar incêndios , nunca ha e responsáveis e as empresas nunca são chamadas a pagar os estragos.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 18:55)

james disse:


> Nessa região ha muitas vezes incêndios com  consequências físicas para bombeiros .
> 
> Essa região e problemática , os incêndios quando ficam sem controlo devastam grandes áreas , as condições meteorológicas nessa zona são terríveis muitas vezes .
> 
> Em Portugal ha muitas maquinas a provocar incêndios , nunca ha e responsáveis e as empresas nunca são chamadas a pagar os estragos.



O vento na região do Mogadouro é sempre o maior problema e deve estar na origem de mudanças de direcção e intensidade que apanham os bombeiros de surpresa. A situação de hoje não podia ser pior. Há duas horas atrás o vento rodou para oeste, o flanco esquerdo foi dominado mas no último relatório mantém-se a cabeça e o flanco direito e devem estar a ser bem alimentados pelo coberto vegetal e empurrados pelo vento. Situação terrível esta.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 19:06)

Não consigo imaginar como se combate um incêndio nestas condições:






*8* meios aéreos já envolvidos no combate.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 19:22)

> *Segunda bombeira ferida no Douro Internacional também segue para o Porto*



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=780804


----------



## dahon (6 Jul 2015 às 20:19)

james disse:


> Nessa região ha muitas vezes incêndios com  consequências físicas para bombeiros .
> 
> Essa região e problemática , os incêndios quando ficam sem controlo devastam grandes áreas , as condições meteorológicas nessa zona são terríveis muitas vezes .
> 
> Em Portugal há muitas maquinas a provocar incêndios , nunca há e responsáveis e as empresas nunca são chamadas a pagar os estragos.


A maioria da população não está sensibilizada para este tipo de ignição. Vejo muitas pessoas nesta altura do ano, usar motosserras nos seus pinhais para acumular lenha para o inverno e como é óbvio não levam um extintor. E este é só um exemplo de vários,há  pouco tempo presenciei um senhor a proceder à limpeza de um Pinhal com um corta mato acoplado ao tractor e sempre que passava por cima de pedras era faíscas por todo lado e como é óbvio não havia qualquer extintor por perto.

E triste mas é a realidade que temos.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 20:23)

dahon disse:


> A maioria da população não está sensibilizada para este tipo de ignição. Vejo muitas pessoas nesta altura do ano, usar motosserras nos seus pinhais para acumular lenha para o inverno e como é óbvio não levam um extintor. E este é só um exemplo de vários,há  pouco tempo presenciei um senhor a proceder à limpeza de um Pinhal como um corta mato acoplado ao trator e sempre que passava por cima de pedras era faíscas por todo lado e como é óbvio não havia qualquer extintor por perto.
> 
> E triste mas é a realidade que temos.



Enquanto não houver legislação, fiscalização e condenações por estes crimes por negligência, claro que continua tudo na mesma.

A situação em Mogadouro agrava-se, a nuvem de fumo detectada no radar adensa-se e está cada vez maior.





O último relatório mantém o mesmo estado, com a chegada da noite os meios aéreos serão desmobilizados.






Entretanto o vento aumenta.


----------



## dASk (6 Jul 2015 às 20:27)

Boa tarde! Gostava de estar enganado e que a visão me traísse mas tenho quase a certeza que vislumbro um incendio significativo no parque natural da Arrábida e penso que seja na encosta virada para o mar. Há anos que não via a imagem que estou a ver aqui de minha casa....


----------



## dASk (6 Jul 2015 às 20:30)

pode ser que seja do outro lado.. para os lados da Comporta. Alguém aqui da zona consegue vislumbrar algo com maior pormenor?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2015 às 20:54)

dASk disse:


> pode ser que seja do outro lado.. para os lados da Comporta. Alguém aqui da zona consegue vislumbrar algo com maior pormenor?


----------



## dASk (6 Jul 2015 às 21:00)

Já tinha reparado estava só à espera da ultima atualização! é já perto da cidade penso e já não vejo fumo daqui, bom pronúncio..


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 21:25)

dASk disse:


> Boa tarde! Gostava de estar enganado e que a visão me traísse mas tenho quase a certeza que vislumbro um incendio significativo no parque natural da Arrábida e penso que seja na encosta virada para o mar. Há anos que não via a imagem que estou a ver aqui de minha casa....



Daqui de Carcavelos, onde tenho uma vista completa sobre a serra, de noroeste claro, não avistei fumo local, apenas o que virá de outros incêndios e já estabilizou numa camada horizontal.

O último relatório de Mogadouro é idêntico aos dois ou três anteriores, no entanto, no radar a nuvem de fumo diminuiu significativamente depois do máximo entre a 20:00 e as 20:30.







O vento médio por essa altura tinha aumentado para 28 Km/h de W.






*9 meios aéreos* estiveram envolvidos, agora desmobilizados pela noite.

Se este vento continuar, e parece estar cada vez mais intenso, o controle vai ser muito difícil durante a noite.

Nos dias anteriores, foi por volta desta hora, um pouco antes até, que o vento atingiu o pico de intensidade diminuindo a partir daí até de manhã. No entanto a direcção era diferente, ontem e anteontem foi de NW, mas na 6ªfeira também soprou forte de SW e teve o pico à mesma hora de hoje e tinha rodado para W, depois voltou para SW mas já diminuindo.

Portanto, em princípio,  hoje terá já começado a diminuir de intensidade, esperemos bem.


----------



## dASk (6 Jul 2015 às 22:04)

Alguém me consegue explicar porque são retirados incêndios do histórico diário? O incêndio de Setúbal que referi e como foi aqui postada a imagem do site da prociv desapareceu do historico diário como é que isso pode acontecer? ...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 22:08)

dASk disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar porque são retirados incêndios do histórico diário? O incêndio de Setúbal que referi e como foi aqui postada a imagem do site da prociv desapareceu do historico diário como é que isso pode acontecer? ...



Apenas posso confirnar que realmente já não consta do histórico e que estava lá anteriormente. Não sei qual é a explicação.

Entretanto o relatório da situação em Mogadouro às 22:00h é igual ao anterior.

Uma hora atrás houve uma ligeira diminuição do vento, mas continuava extremamente nefasto para o controle desta tragédia, 26 Km/h e mantém-se de oeste.

Há cerca de vinte minutos o eco de radar da nuvem de fumo quase desaparecera, neste momento aparece misturado com outros ecos, provavelmente nuvens mesmo ou ruído.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2015 às 22:22)

*Bombeira ferida no Mogadouro transferida do Porto para Coimbra*

Duas bombeiras, de 50 e 24 anos, ficaram feridas no combate ao incêndio que lavra no Parque Natural do Douro Internacional e foram helitransportadas para o Hospital de S. João, no Porto. Uma delas vai ser levada para os Hospitais da Universidade de Coimbra.

Notícia completa


----------



## james (6 Jul 2015 às 23:28)

Incêndios na Serra da Arrábida não , que e um tesouro nacional .


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 23:28)

No relatório das 23:00h do incêndio de Mogadouro, é referido "combate a evoluir favoravelmente". Efectivamente no radar já não aparece eco do fumo. O vento mantém-se intenso de oeste, 24 Km/h, será necessário manter vigilância claro, após ser dominado e extinto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2015 às 23:55)

O incêndio de Setúbal voltou a constar no histórico das 22:45.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 05:41)

O vento e o terreno pelos vistos impediram que o incêndio de Mogadouro fosse dominado. 16 horas a arder num Parque Natural, uma catástrofe.

O relatório das 5:00 da madrugada:







A evolução do vento durante a noite:






A temperatura desceu bastante mas só depois das 23h baixou dos 25ºC; a humidade relativa continua baixa, menos de 50%.

E o vento não deu tréguas, sempre 15 Km/h pelo menos, de W rodou para SW depois da meia-noite.

No entanto a nuvem de fumo não voltou a aparecer nos ecos de radar, provavelmente devido a manter-se a baixa altitude por subsidência nocturna.


----------



## AJB (7 Jul 2015 às 09:12)

Seguramente que pelo menos 80% do perimetro final deste incendio decorreu até ás 21h!
No entanto alerto que se o rescaldo não estiver MUITO bem feito no flanco esquerdo (o tal que foi logo dominado, e que seria seguramente o flanco frio) amanha poderá reacender com violencia!


----------



## AJB (7 Jul 2015 às 15:48)

Aparentemente incendio complicado em Tomar...entrada em breve na pagina ANPC!
Incêndio este que vai apressado...vai "de mota" e bem esticado!!


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Jul 2015 às 15:57)

É um incêndio numa zona complicada nas encostas dos rios Nabão e Zêzere. Ainda por cima o vento está a ajudar a propagá-lo. Consigo ver o fumo do meu local de trabalho e parece-me que vai ser muito complicado de dominar. Espero estar enganado.


----------



## AJB (7 Jul 2015 às 15:58)

Angelstorm disse:


> É um incêndio numa zona complicada nas encostas dos rios Nabão e Zêzere. Ainda por cima o vento está a ajudar a propagá-lo. Consigo ver o fumo do meu local de trabalho e parece-me que vai ser muito complicado de dominar. Espero estar enganado.


Não, não estás enganado!
Se conseguires sacar umas fotos...


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Jul 2015 às 16:26)

IF já na zona de Martinchel vai mesmo de mota... 
Castelo Branco com IF em Sobral do Campo também com intensidade...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2015 às 16:36)

Daqui observo uma enorme coluna de fumo do incendio de Tomar, a situaçao parece estar complicada até pelo dispositivo mobilizado.
http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...io-em-tomar-mobiliza-mais-de-200-operacionais


----------



## AJB (7 Jul 2015 às 16:46)

Julgo que até ao inicio da noite será dificil de controlar o incêndio...mas não estou lá, é apenas uma opinião...
O que seguramente será é um rescaldo muito demorado pois o perimetro será extenso.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 17:10)

consigo ver fumo ao longe a NE pelo horizonte todo, o vento não está a ajudar nada certeza


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 17:18)

sat 24:


----------



## vagas (7 Jul 2015 às 17:19)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=997990170245523&id=100001036471624


----------



## AJB (7 Jul 2015 às 17:22)

Muito Provavelmente, até hoje, será o maior incêndio do ano corrente..


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2015 às 17:22)

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/inc_florestais/Incêndios Rurais - SIP.pdf
343 operacionais e 105 meios ás 16:45 
Informações relevantes: Acionados Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF) de Lisboa 01, Coimbra, Lisboa 02, Portalegre, Leiria, Grupo de Reforço para Ataque Ampliado (GRUATA) de Setúbal e Equipa de Reconhecimento e Avaliação da Situação (ERAS) da Força Especial de Bombeiros (FEB).


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2015 às 17:23)

vagas disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=997990170245523&id=100001036471624



Este não é em Tomar.


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2015 às 17:24)

O incêndio no concelho de Tomar já conta com quase 280 operacionais, 3 frentes activas.
Aqui por Ponte de Sôr desde as 15h00m(?) que lavra um incêndio no sul do concelho, 
cada vez mais cheira a queimado na cidade, o vento sopra fraco a moderado e com rajadas, e o céu está a ficar todo castanho.


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Jul 2015 às 17:25)

https://www.facebook.com/carlospiedade.silva/posts/907223419323599


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2015 às 17:26)

Webcam do MeteoTomar, esta virado neste momento para a Serra de Tomar, fumo cada vez mais denso na zona.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2015 às 17:26)

Parece que o incêndio de Tomar já destruiu habitações. No local estão 88 veículos, 308 operacionais e cinco meios aéreos:

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/417511/incendio-em-santarem-destroi-varias-habitacoes


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 17:28)

Localização aproximada dos incêndios de Tomar:


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2015 às 17:29)

Parece que a circulação na A23 foi interrompida


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Jul 2015 às 17:31)

https://www.facebook.com/carlospiedade.silva/posts/907223419323599


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2015 às 17:31)

StormRic disse:


> Localização aproximada dos incêndios de Tomar:


StormRic, como é que consegues esse mapa?


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2015 às 17:33)

Fogo em Constância, vejam a webcam 

http://meteoconstancia.info/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=77


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2015 às 17:34)

Vários incêndios a lavrar no distrito de Santarem o que é mais complicado, uma vez que obriga a uma grande dispersão de operacionais e meios de combate pelos vários focos. Alguns relativamente perto do de Tomar. Observo daqui o fumo que se mantem no céu ao longo de vário quilometros.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 17:36)

Thomar disse:


> StormRic, como é que consegues esse mapa?



http://easteurope.afis.co.za/

A nuvem de fumo neste momento está menos densa, o eco de radar já esteve mais intenso mas tem variações:






Detalhe das povoações que podem estar a ser atingidas:


----------



## AJB (7 Jul 2015 às 17:36)

Houvesse ou não mais incendios era igual...este ate podia ser o unico a nivel nacional...o gajo vai de mota e quem o combate vai a pé!!!!


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2015 às 17:39)

lsalvador disse:


> Fogo em Constância, vejam a webcam
> 
> http://meteoconstancia.info/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=77


É bem visível o vento que sopra com intensidade.
Último Minuto
Direcção NO (323°)
Km/h (Médio/Máximo) 23.6 / 40.2


----------



## AJB (7 Jul 2015 às 17:40)

Este incêndio para quando acontecer uma de duas situações: queda da velocidade do vento ou falta de combustivel para arder!
Sem isso até podiam pedir canadairs estrangeiros...não adianta!
Aos foristas da zona relembro o ano de 2007...Abrantes!
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4367292
Fotocopias!!


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2015 às 17:41)

lsalvador disse:


> Fogo em Constância, vejam a webcam
> 
> http://meteoconstancia.info/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=77



Pela Webcam nota-se que está bastante vento, o que deve complicar ou mesmo impossibilitar que o combate ao fogo tenha sucesso.


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2015 às 17:53)

Já cai alguma cinza por Ponte de Sôr...


----------



## AJB (7 Jul 2015 às 17:54)

Através de uma breve análise, suponho que este incendio de Tomar estara com uma velocidade de propagação de aproximadamente 800 a 1000 metros por hora (no minimo)...ou seja, claramente acima da capacidade de extinção de qualquer sistema de combate!
E a propagação sera alimentada por saltos não absorvidos pela cabeça do incendio!
Manobras de contrafogo são TOTALMENTE desaconselhadas nesta altura e a unica hipotese é atacar cauda e flancos e...olhar para o incendio...nada mais!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 17:55)

*Mogadouro*, ao fim da manhã, comparando com o mapa de ontem vê-se o que avançou:








*Almendra*, Vila Nova de Foz Côa, já desde as *11:40*, 70 operacionais e 3 meios aéreos:







Em *Sobral do Campo, Castelo Branco*, desde as *14.46*, apenas 3 horas mas está complicado, 148 operacionais e 6 meios aéreos:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 18:02)

Acesso difícil em Almendra, o relevo e o terreno é agreste naquelas encostas:







Tomar muito complicado:


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2015 às 18:04)

Incêndio de Tomar atinge casas e mobiliza meios de vários distritos 
Um incêndio que se iniciou no concelho de Tomar já destruiu duas casas, uma casa na Foz do Rio (Asseiceira) e outra em Cafuz (Praia do Ribatejo), segundo informação da Protecção Civil de Tomar, que garante não haver vítimas a registar.
Há casas em risco na zona de Montalvo (Constância), onde já chegaram as chamas. Segundo o Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, o incêndio está a arder com intensidade, com três frentes activas em zonas de eucalipto, mato e agrícola, e com muitas projecções.

http://www.omirante.pt/noticia.asp?idEdicao=54&id=83290&idSeccao=479&Action=noticia#.VZwGXhtVikp


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 18:06)

a minha vista para NE, ao longe no horizonte, está todo (todo o meu NE) com uma camada de fumo


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 18:12)

Há meia hora a nuvem de fumo de Tomar aumentou de intensidade, última imagem:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 18:30)

Almendra já terá sido dominado, mas antes teve reacendimento.

Informação às 18:05.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 18:36)

Eco da nuvem de fumo sobre Constância está mais reduzido:











A nuvem de fumo de Sobral do Campo já não aparece no radar.

Ainda resta bastante mas esparso sobre Almendra.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jul 2015 às 18:47)

Daqui só é visível fumo a Sudeste, sensivelmente, disposto numa camada baixa de cinzento.
Foto de baixa qualidade e zoom máximo.





É quase imperceptível


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2015 às 18:54)

Estremoz literalmente quase impossível respirar na rua devido ao cheiro a fumo. Céu acastanhado a sul, sueste, leste e noroeste...


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 18:54)

já cheiro a fumo por aqui

PS: o norte da Fajarda está a ficar esbranquiçado


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 19:11)

Ponto da situação às 18:45.

Sobral do Campo, combate a evoluir favoravelmente, daí já não ser visível o eco do fumo no radar.

Tomar continua com intensidade, situação idêntica à relatada anteriormente. 521 operacionais já foram envolvidos no combate.
Embora no radar o eco seja reduzido, penso que tal será devido ao vento que faz o fumo concentrar-se a baixa altitude:






Parece estar próximo da base de Tancos e não sei se as projecções terão atravessado o Tejo, na direcção de Santa Margarida.


----------



## ruijacome (7 Jul 2015 às 19:12)

Olá,

Onde é que se podem ver essas imagens radar?


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 19:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz literalmente quase impossível respirar na rua devido ao cheiro a fumo. Céu acastanhado a sul, sueste, leste e noroeste...



Qual é a direcção do vento? Esse fumo é local ou provém do incêndio de Tomar? Há uma foco iniciado há uma hora em Veiros, a nordeste.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 19:14)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Onde é que se podem ver essas imagens radar?



Aqui, na página:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## ruijacome (7 Jul 2015 às 19:18)

O incendio de Tomar, ja passou o Rio e vai em direcçao a Santa Margarida


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 19:21)

Terrível a quantidade de fumo produzida no incêndio de Tomar/Constância, produziu um arco pela rotação do vento, chega já à zona de Estremoz:









Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz literalmente quase impossível respirar na rua devido ao cheiro a fumo. Céu acastanhado a sul, sueste, leste e noroeste...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 19:24)

ruijacome disse:


> O incendio de Tomar, ja passou o Rio e vai em direcçao a Santa Margarida



 há imensas extensões florestadas nessa zona:






O vento está a concentrar o fumo à superfície:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 19:36)

A nortada está a entrar em força, já se nota a progressão da nebulosidade baixa do litoral bastante para o interior.

Apareceu novamente bastante fumo na zona a sul da Gardunha, e o incêndio de Tomar alarga cada vez mais a nuvem de fumo produzida com nova intensidade na origem:


----------



## boneli (7 Jul 2015 às 19:38)

Tive a oportunidade de passar 4 anos nos Municipais de Tomar quando estudei naquela cidade e estava admirado nos últimos anos não ter havido um incêndio com estas características.

Não querendo ser polémico e conhecendo a zona onde evolui o fogo com estas condições atmosféricas é deixar arder pois não há muito a fazer.

Prioridade às habitações e ver qual a sua evolução durante anoite...Rio Tejo e Zêzere já ali perto que poderão ser uma barreira mas uma importante mancha florestal que se vai perder.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 19:38)

aqui cheira imenso a fumo, insuportável o cheiro, tudo meio esbranquiçado, mas a direcção do vento é NW portanto o de Tomar devia passar mais para E para os lados de Mora, só se houver outro incêndio


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2015 às 19:39)




----------



## thunderboy (7 Jul 2015 às 19:43)

Vista de Torres Novas  através do telemóvel.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2015 às 19:49)

a neblina do atlântico vai chegar a Tomar... e a humidade também... e com isso o incêndio fica com menos condições mas a poluição será maior.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 19:50)

céu acastanho por aqui devido ao fumo:


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jul 2015 às 20:05)

Em Tomar,  a humidade tem vindo a subir ( ar marítimo a chegar );  vento de W / WSW  19,3km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2015 às 20:22)

584 operacionais e 174 meios em Tomar, ás 19:45, ainda avisto algum fumo, embora já nao seja com tanta intensidade.
Seis aviões e um helicóptero em combate.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2015 às 20:26)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é a direcção do vento? Esse fumo é local ou provém do incêndio de Tomar? Há uma foco iniciado há uma hora em Veiros, a nordeste.



Não sei qual a origem inicial do fumo. Neste momento muito fumo na atmosfera, nomeadamente na área envolvente à cidade pelo lado norte. Parece que o fumo se tende a adensar, tornando o ar pouco respirável...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 21:10)

Gerofil disse:


> Neste momento muito fumo na atmosfera, nomeadamente na área envolvente à cidade pelo lado norte. Parece que o fumo se tende a adensar, tornando o ar pouco respirável...



Penso que é mesmo do incêndio de Tomar/Constância, as imagens de satélite mostraram a nuvem a alastrar precisamente na direcção do Alto Alentejo, e Estremoz em particular.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 21:26)

Desde as 20:20 que não aparecem ecos de radar do fumo na zona de Constância.

Apesar disso e comparando com a imagem de satélite às 20:30, a emissão de fumo continua muito activa, penso que as nuvens de fumo estão muito baixas, como já se viu nas fotos.
O radar detecta melhor o fumo quando este se eleva o suficiente, não quando é espalhado junto à superfície pelo vento intenso.






Ponto da situação meia hora atrás:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 22:04)

Ponto da situação às 21:45 sobre o incêndio de Tomar é idêntico ao das 20:45.


----------



## Teles (7 Jul 2015 às 22:16)

Algumas fotos do incêndio hoje em tomar:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 22:23)

Teles disse:


> Algumas fotos do incêndio hoje em tomar:



Consegues mais ou menos dizer onde foram captadas e a que horas?

É notória a força do vento a levar o fumo. Ainda não há informações sobre qual terá sido a origem?


----------



## Teles (7 Jul 2015 às 22:36)

Lamento mas não possuo mais informações!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jul 2015 às 22:45)

Do outro lado da fronteira . também já falam do incêndio de Tomar:





Ver o video na página , Link: *https://www.facebook.com/MeteoBadajoz/timeline?ref=page_internal *


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jul 2015 às 01:10)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues mais ou menos dizer onde foram captadas e a que horas?
> 
> É notória a força do vento a levar o fumo. Ainda não há informações sobre qual terá sido a origem?


A primeira foto aparenta ser da saída de Montalvo na A23, quanto às outras não reconheço
Esta zona realmente é propicia a incêndios. Já no passado, quando era mais novo, me recordo de haverem ali alguns de grandes proporções.


----------



## james (8 Jul 2015 às 01:23)

Teles disse:


> Algumas fotos do incêndio hoje em tomar:





Imagens dantescas !


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2015 às 04:40)

Fica-se sem saber se o incêndio de Tomar/Constância já está dominado, em princípio sim, pois já não consta nas ocorrências significativas.

O último relatório de ontem mantinha a mesma situação dos anteriores:


----------



## Angelstorm (8 Jul 2015 às 10:53)

No incêndio de Tomar ainda estão helicópteros a proceder a descargas, penso que para efeitos de rescaldo.
Este incêndio começou num dos piores lugares para se propagar, no vale do rio Nabão e perto da localidade de Portela. Com o vento intenso começou um percurso de destruição não só da floresta como ainda de muitos bens das pessoas das localidades atingidas. Tem havido um incêndio com estas características a cada 10 anos que segue quase sempre o mesmo percurso e só para mesmo quando não tem mais nada para arder, junto ao rio Tejo. Foi também o que aconteceu ontem.
Deixo abaixo algumas imagens da violência das chamas e de como estiveram casas em perigo.












































































Para quem não sabe o que é ter o fogo à porta deixo também um video de ontem:


----------



## ruijacome (8 Jul 2015 às 11:09)

O Incêndio de Tomar é provavel que va voltar a dar problemas hoje ... Ainda existem muitos pontos quentes, *HESA01* anda a fazer descargas nos pontos quentes, mas já se está a tornar insuficiente ... O dia hoje promete mais um dia de calor na zona..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2015 às 11:23)

Ontém era bem visivel da A1... desde Fátima até ao Carregado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2015 às 11:26)

Videos do incêndio de Tomar
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## AJB (8 Jul 2015 às 11:46)

Por muito que possa parecer estranho aos estranhos a esta temática, não posso deixar de dar os parabéns pelas "belas" fotos..."belas" e reveladoras!
Ontem ouvi barbaridades na comunicação social...as "velhas" constantes "mudanças de vento", a ser um "incêndio atipico"...enfim...relativamente ao que interessa: flanco esquerdo deste incendio vai reacender em vários locais!
Ha que aprender com o passado e passado RECENTE!
Sardoal/Abrantes em 2007.
Tomar em 2012 (precisamente antes do incêndio de Catraia/Tavira, no Algarve).
Todos iguais, todos sem excepção!
Próxima madrugada/manhã os "holofotes" vão estar virados para o Eixo Minho_Aveiro...Para a semana acho que vai haver uma serie de "bombas". Mais lentas que esta de Tomar mas bastante mais poderosas!


----------



## AJB (8 Jul 2015 às 11:48)

ruijacome disse:


> O Incêndio de Tomar é provavel que va voltar a dar problemas hoje ... Ainda existem muitos pontos quentes, *HESA01* anda a fazer descargas nos pontos quentes, mas já se está a tornar insuficiente ... O dia hoje promete mais um dia de calor na zona..


 Nºao sei se será o caso, mas se não houver trabalho sapador a acompanhar estas descargas serão infrutiferas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2015 às 14:57)

Avisto novamente uma coluna de fumo, de grande dimensao do incendio de Tomar, nao sei se será reacendimento ou se será de outro foco.


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Jul 2015 às 15:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Avisto novamente uma coluna de fumo, de grande dimensao do incendio de Tomar, nao sei se será reacendimento ou se será de outro foco.



Segundo o site da proteçao civil é em Asseiceira


----------



## dASk (8 Jul 2015 às 15:06)

É na asseiceira não sei se será reacendimento se será um novo foco. Já consta do histórico diário de ocorrências. Estão 4 meios aéreos a operar no local.


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Jul 2015 às 15:08)

dASk disse:


> É na asseiceira não sei se será reacendimento se será um novo foco. Já consta do histórico diário de ocorrências. Estão 4 meios aéreos a operar no local.


Eu acho que se fosse reacendimento não contaria como histórico para hoje... mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## james (8 Jul 2015 às 15:09)

AJB disse:


> Por muito que possa parecer estranho aos estranhos a esta temática, não posso deixar de dar os parabéns pelas "belas" fotos..."belas" e reveladoras!
> Ontem ouvi barbaridades na comunicação social...as "velhas" constantes "mudanças de vento", a ser um "incêndio atipico"...enfim...relativamente ao que interessa: flanco esquerdo deste incendio vai reacender em vários locais!
> Ha que aprender com o passado e passado RECENTE!
> Sardoal/Abrantes em 2007.
> ...




Não sou especialista , mas os incêndios no Litoral Norte , pelo menos na sua capacidade de propagação ,  não estão muito dependentes de um padrão de vento de Leste , com muito calor e baixa HR ?

Nos próximos tempos , parece que o vento continuara a soprar do quadrante N , trazendo mais humidade .

Mas também acho que quanto mais tempo estiver sem chover e sem grandes neblinas ou nevoeiros , melhores condições ficarão para os incêndios .

P. S.  Não percebi essa de serem imagens belas . Imagens espetaculares / catastróficas ainda aceito , agora belas não compreendo , eu falo por mim , não me da prazer nenhum ver algo a arder , muito menos arvores .


----------



## AJB (8 Jul 2015 às 15:17)

james disse:


> Não sou especialista , mas os incêndios no Litoral Norte , pelo menos na sua capacidade de propagação ,  não estão muito dependentes de um padrão de vento de Leste , com muito calor e baixa HR ?
> 
> Nos próximos tempos , parece que o vento continuara a soprar do quadrante N , trazendo mais humidade .
> 
> ...


 Sim, mas é precisamente esse padrão sinóptico entre hoje e amanhã!
Esse padrão (advecção de este com baixa térmica) é responsável pelos grandes incêndios florestais no Litoral e Médio interior entre o minho e aveiro!


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jul 2015 às 15:18)

Noticia de ultima hora

Esta é uma indicação de última hora: há um novo incêndio a deflagrar no concelho de Vila Nova da Barquinha. Foi o próprio Fernando Freire, presidente da autarquia barquinhense, que, em declarações à Hertz, deu conta da situação, que considerou como «muito preocupante» e «complicadíssima», de tal forma que o fogo está a ameaçar o Complexo Militar de Tancos. A ocorrência está a ser combatida, para já, por bombeiros que ainda estavam no terreno a vigiar o incêndio desta terça-feira. (em actualização)


----------



## AJB (8 Jul 2015 às 15:20)

Ah! Quando coloquei belas imagens foi propositadamente entre " ", ja para não ferir susceptibilidades!
Mas repara: ha quem (mesmo aqui neste forum) delire com trovoadas, tornados, vulcões...o fogo é tão só apenas mais uma das demonstrações de força da Natureza...eu não "vejo" beleza nenhuma numa trovoada por exemplo! ha até pessoas que morrem com raios...mas muitos não deixam de adorar certo?!
Acho que ja me "justifiquei"


----------



## Angelstorm (8 Jul 2015 às 15:20)

O incêndio é entre a Autoestrada A23 e a base de Tancos.
Não tem nada a ver com reacendimentos, nem com o outro incêndio.


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Jul 2015 às 15:21)

lsalvador disse:


> Noticia de ultima hora
> 
> Esta é uma indicação de última hora: há um novo incêndio a deflagrar no concelho de Vila Nova da Barquinha. Foi o próprio Fernando Freire, presidente da autarquia barquinhense, que, em declarações à Hertz, deu conta da situação, que considerou como «muito preocupante» e «complicadíssima», de tal forma que o fogo está a ameaçar o Complexo Militar de Tancos. A ocorrência está a ser combatida, para já, por bombeiros que ainda estavam no terreno a vigiar o incêndio desta terça-feira. (em actualização)


Novo IF em Roda Grande, Asseiceira provocado por camião de mercadorias na a23


----------



## james (8 Jul 2015 às 15:37)

Não tinha reparado que tinhas dito aquilo entre aspas , Ajb .

Sim , e verdade , um incêndio , na sua gênese , também pode ser provocado por uma forca da natureza , um raio por exemplo .

Mas era bom que os incendios por CA apenas fossem causados por raios.


----------



## AJB (8 Jul 2015 às 15:43)

O ano passado houve um no Marão!
Essa zona de Tomar, Chamusca, Constancia foi em 2005 "varrida" por raios que provocaram incendios florestais de dimensões MUITO significativas!


----------



## james (8 Jul 2015 às 16:05)

Eu também já " presenciei " o surgimento de um incêndio provocado por um raio .

No verão de 2003 , estava de ferias no Alentejo , na região de Odemira , uma trovoada seca no inicio da manha , pouco depois no local onde caiu o raio surgiu um foco de incêndio , incêndio que tomou grandes proporções .


----------



## AJB (8 Jul 2015 às 16:55)

Primeira estimativa da área ardida do incendio de Tomar (ontem) é de 1665ha


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2015 às 17:48)

AJB disse:


> Ah! Quando coloquei belas imagens foi propositadamente entre " ", ja para não ferir susceptibilidades!
> Mas repara: ha quem (mesmo aqui neste forum) delire com trovoadas, tornados, vulcões...o fogo é tão só apenas mais uma das demonstrações de força da Natureza...eu não "vejo" beleza nenhuma numa trovoada por exemplo! ha até pessoas que morrem com raios...mas muitos não deixam de adorar certo?!
> Acho que ja me "justifiquei"





AJB disse:


> O ano passado houve um no Marão!
> Essa zona de Tomar, Chamusca, Constancia foi em 2005 "varrida" por raios que provocaram incendios florestais de dimensões MUITO significativas!



Estes fogos não são "demonstrações de força da Natureza", são sim uma demonstração de estupidez humana, individual, colectiva, social, civilizacional. Se fosse uma força da Natureza então Portugal tinha ficado desflorestado desde sempre, antes mesmo da ocupação humana do território. É ridículo comparar a catástrofe dos fogos provocados pelas actividades e erros humanos com os que são provocados por descargas eléctricas naturais, a proporção anual entre o número de ocorrências fala por si:







Fonte: http://www.prociv.pt/RISCOSVULNERABILIDADES/RISCOSNATURAIS/INCENDIOSFLORESTAIS/Pages/Causas.aspx

E isto quanto a ocorrências, porque depois o resultado em área ardida é consequência do desordenamento do território e da introdução de espécies que potenciam o fogo paralelamente com o abate das mais resistentes ao fogo.


----------



## AJB (8 Jul 2015 às 17:50)

Estas enganado!
Uma coisa te digo e podes guarda la para recordares no futuro: quanto menos fogo houver maiores incendios teremos! 
Pensa nisso...

P.s: O fogo florestal, independentemente da causa, é SEMPRE uma manifestação da natureza!
O desordenamento que tão bem falas tambem trouxe MAIS acessos, MAIS meios, MAIS oportunidades de combate...lembra te disto tambem!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2015 às 18:16)

Snifa disse:


> (...) a maioria dos fogos teem origem humana e intencional, criminosa, ou provocados por pirómanos malucos, que simplesmente gostam de ver arder,ou porque há interesses obscuros  para que a floresta arda...para mim isto é crime organizado, tantos fogos ao mesmo tempo, em vários locais, durante a noite,parece algo combinado.....claro que também existe a negligência, distração, uma queimada que foge ao controlo, um cigarro atirado etc...e por último causas naturais...



E acrescento tantos interesses juntos para que haja fogos... Uma indústria montada para distribuir empregos e dinheiro.



AJB disse:


> (...) o fogo é tão só apenas mais uma das demonstrações de força da Natureza...



Não haja dúvidas. Mas usá-lo para destruir a própria natureza revela a estupidez humana.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2015 às 18:21)

Ainda hoje de manha vi um cidadão de Tomar que partilhou no facebook umas fotos em cafuz, Tomar, na localidade do incendio de ontem, onde se via mais uma plantação desordenada de eucaliptos, e até mesmo praticamente dentro de um ribeiro e junto a uns acesso, que provavelmente depois com o crescimento torna dificil o acesso aos veículos de combate. Parece que as pessoas nao aprendem, só vem lucro á frente dos olhos, isto depois do ultimo incendio, creio á uns 10 anos atrás.
Já nao me lembro do link, se nao colocava aqui para verem.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2015 às 18:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ainda hoje de manha vi um cidadão de Tomar que partilhou no facebook umas fotos em cafuz, Tomar, na localidade do incendio de ontem, onde se via mais uma plantação desordenada de eucaliptos, e até mesmo praticamente dentro de um ribeiro e junto a uns acesso, que provavelmente depois com o crescimento torna dificil o acesso aos veículos de combate. (...)



Nem mais 

Se os bombeiros se limitassem apenas a proteger os bens públicos... Se os privados fossem obrigados a pagar os serviços prestados pelos bombeiros...

Acho que existe um outro tópico que estará algures no Fórum onde se discutia estes assuntos. Não encontro o link...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2015 às 18:38)

Incêndio em camião na A23 alastra para a área militar da Base Aérea de Tancos 
Um camião incendiou-se quando circulava ao início da tarde desta quarta-feira, 8 de Julho, na A23, tendo-se alastrado a uma área de mato, com projecções para a zona da área militar da Base Aérea de Tancos, concelho de Vila Nova da Barquinha.
Os operacionais no terreno deram prioridade à defesa do perímetro militar e não existem casas naquela zona.
A circulação rodoviária na A23 foi condicionada, mas não interrompida.
http://www.omirante.pt/noticia.asp?idEdicao=54&id=83332&idSeccao=479&Action=noticia#.VZ1gBF9Vikp


----------



## FJC (8 Jul 2015 às 22:33)

AJB disse:


> Ah! Quando coloquei belas imagens foi propositadamente entre " ", ja para não ferir susceptibilidades!
> Mas repara: ha quem (mesmo aqui neste forum) delire com trovoadas, tornados, vulcões...o fogo é tão só apenas mais uma das demonstrações de força da Natureza...eu não "vejo" beleza nenhuma numa trovoada por exemplo! ha até pessoas que morrem com raios...mas muitos não deixam de adorar certo?!
> Acho que ja me "justifiquei"



Concordo contigo! Pois muitas vezes, criticam a passividade dos Bombeiros e fazem outro tipo de criticas de "borla", sem nunca terem apanhado chamas pela frente! Pelas fotos se percebe a violência do incêndio, e se percebe que milagrosamente as perdas de bens foram poucas. Porque com esta violência de chamas..... não perdoa! Facilitas.... estás feito!
Por isso a "beleza" das fotos, dá para verificar a violência desta tempestade, que provavelmente, e felizmente, muitos não percebem!


----------



## boneli (8 Jul 2015 às 23:18)

Já demonstrei muitas vezes a  discordância em certas questões abordada AJB....mas concordo plenamente quando diz que o fogo deve ser visto como um "amigo" dos incêndios.

E não me estou a referir a contrafogos.

Supostamente se nossa floresta não estivesse tão alterada deveria ter características mais mediterrânicas e estaria melhor preparada para enfrentar os incêndios.

Os fogos controlados deviam ser mais aplicados, estudados e tenho a plena convicção que só teríamos benefícios se a utilizássemos mais vezes, por pessoas competentes e com conhecimento do que estão a fazer.

Como não acontece, volta e meia rebenta uma ameixa como a de Tomar em que as condições para um grande incêndio estão todas reunidas.


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jul 2015 às 23:35)

Ocorreu outro pequeno incêndio aqui nas proximidades que rapidamente foi circunscrito(+-1 hora). É de assinalar a rápida acção dos bombeiros ultimamente que têm posto fim a estes focos num ápice. Já é o segundo em menos de uma semana aqui na zona.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2015 às 23:37)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida uma questão a merecer discussão urgente. Penso que seria interessante e útil termos uma opinião profissional ou talvez acesso a estudos de psicologia sobre pirómanos para perceber se a difusão de imagens sobre incêndios pode incentivar as acções de fogo posto. Por um lado há essa questão, mas por outro há o carácter informativo, instrutivo e fomentador das consciências para o problema dos fogos e da sua prevenção e combate. Para mim as imagens permitem-me conhecer e compreender melhor para prevenir e estudar a relação da evolução dos fogos com o ordenamento da paisagem e com a meteorologia; para todas as mentes bem intencionadas acho que as imagens pelo horror que representam, podem actuar como um forte catalisador da iniciativa pessoal para as acções de prevenção, para uma atitude constante de vigilância, para uma intervenção imediata com alerta das actuações suspeitas ou perigosas que testemunhem, para um espírito crítico sobre o ordenamento do território e defesa da paisagem natural.
> 
> A ausência de imagens pode alhear as boas consciências, que acreditamos serem a esmagadora maioria, especialmente das populações urbanas que sentem o problema dos fogos com algo lá longe que não lhes diz respeito. Ao verem as terríveis imagens de qualquer incêndio, mais do que um simples texto ou notícia escrita vulgarizada, ao compreenderem a destruição de vida que significam, a perda de riqueza, a desgraça de populações, isso mobiliza-as a tornarem-se activas para a prevenção e a contribuirem pelo menos com a sua opinião e força cívica para políticas que minimizem esta catástrofe.





Vince disse:


> São fotos circunstanciais, são relatos, não vejo problema nelas.
> 
> Às vezes quando vejo grandes fotos de incêndios já meio artísticas, também torço o olho, mas é um bocado irrelevante, quando há incêndios as próprias TV's abrem os telejornais com directos que acho muito piores, e os próprios jornais enchem-se de fotografias tipo espectáculo. A coisa dá para os dois lados, uma fotografia impactante ajuda as pessoas a perceber a gravidade de uma situação.





FJC disse:


> Pelas fotos se percebe a violência do incêndio, e se percebe que milagrosamente as perdas de bens foram poucas. Porque com esta violência de chamas..... não perdoa! Facilitas.... estás feito!
> Por isso a "beleza" das fotos, dá para verificar a violência desta tempestade, que provavelmente, e felizmente, muitos não percebem!



Cito acima uma mensagem minha inserida há dias no tópico Problemas no Fórum, a respeito da inserção de imagens de incêndios no fórum. E um excerto de outra mensagem do Vince com a sua opinião sobre a mesma questão, com a qual concordo inteiramente.

E ainda a última mensagem de FJC com a qual concordo no que respeita à função que as fotos devem desempenhar. Continuo a discordar da utilização do termo "beleza" e "belas" a respeito das imagens, mesmo com aspas o sentido é dúbio. As imagens são pertinentes, devem ser informativas e esclarecedoras (nem sempre o são), devem ser explicadas e localizadas (nem sempre o são), são impressionantes, são dramáticas, são trágicas, são momentos de horror fixados em imagem. Mas não são _belas_. Não se destinam a captar a admiração estética e é uma perversão vê-las desse modo. E é a fronteira da apreciação das imagens que está mal delineada em certas mensagens e não pode estar. Há o carácter técnico e circunstancial da obtenção da imagem mas que não pode ser desligado do evento concreto, a imagem destas tragédias só existe para veicular informação ou mobilizar as consciências, não para granjear admiração. Os incêndios não podem ser usados para criar "belas" fotos.

Quando se inserir fotos de incêndios estas devem vir acompanhadas de uma descrição mínima, informativa, e não se focarem estritamente nas chamas desligadas de um contexto, sem o que se pode cair no exibicionismo das imagens pelas imagens, e nesse caso o efeito é perverso e o objectivo suspeito.


----------



## Teles (8 Jul 2015 às 23:49)

Não sei onde colocar mas este video é impressionante em Espanha


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2015 às 00:08)

FJC disse:


> (...) Pois muitas vezes, criticam a passividade dos Bombeiros e fazem outro tipo de criticas de "borla", sem nunca terem apanhado chamas pela frente! Pelas fotos se percebe a violência do incêndio, e se percebe que milagrosamente as perdas de bens foram poucas. Porque com esta violência de chamas..... não perdoa! Facilitas.... estás feito! (...)



Evidentemente que eu presto aqui a minha solidariedade a todos os bombeiros portugueses. O problema associado às minhas criticas destinam-se a outras pessoas: aquelas que criam as leis e aos políticos que se servem dos bombeiros como carne para canhão.


----------



## james (9 Jul 2015 às 00:32)

Se repararmos bem , na maioria dos grandes incêndios ha sempre um elemento comum ( que predomina na floresta ou a atravessa parcialmente ou a circunda ) : o eucalipto .

Depois ainda ha quem diga que o facto de sermos o eucaliptal da Europa e os campeões da área ardida seja mera coincidência .


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2015 às 00:34)

Teles disse:


> este video é impressionante em Espanha



Mas que loucura, então com aquela violência das chamas ainda estavam a olhar de perto e a captar imagens? E deixaram lá as viaturas? Via-se claramente que as chamas se aproximavam rapidamente, bem fizeram todos os outros que trouxeram os veículos para o terreno limpo a tempo e se afastaram convenientemente de modo a não terem sequer que ficar quase envolvidos pelo fumo. Aquilo parece que quase formou um remoinho de fogo. Não consigo entender esta cena, parece tudo desorganizado, cada um foge por si, há aqui alguma acção concertada e dirigida?


----------



## meteocenter (9 Jul 2015 às 09:38)

james disse:


> Se repararmos bem , na maioria dos grandes incêndios ha sempre um elemento comum ( que predomina na floresta ou a atravessa parcialmente ou a circunda ) : o eucalipto .
> 
> Depois ainda ha quem diga que o facto de sermos o eucaliptal da Europa e os campeões da área ardida seja mera coincidência .



O eucalipto é uma praga mas estando instalada os incêndios descontrolados não tem que ser uma inevetibilidade pelo menos nos locais onde a floresta é encarada como industria que dá emprego e rendimento. Nas regiões aonde ainda não chegou deveria haver políticas que evitassem a sua plantação.

Mas nos casos em que é uma realidade que já não se pode mudar não basta ficar sentado à espera das coisas. Podemos falar no exemplo do concelho de Mortágua que desafia toda a lógica quando se fala disto. Tem uma mancha florestal de eucalipto que assusta, um oceano de eucaliptos, experiementem por exemplo fazer a nacional 234 passando pelo luso e entrando em mortágua pelo sul até faz impressão a paisagem de eucaliptos.

Contudo após uns trágicos incêndios algures nos 80's ou início 90's emprendeu um plano florestal inovador e duas décadas depois nunca mais houve grandes incêndios apesar das ignições serem como nos outros lados.

Sorte? Talvez alguma mas um concelho rural que tem 450km de estradas pavimentadas, 300km caminhos florestais principais que são arranjados no final das chuvas de Inverno, e 1600km caminhos secundários, 80 pontos de água estratégicos, e 400 bocas de incêndio distribuidas pelo concelho, alguns corta-fogos, etc, tudo devidamente catalogado em planos e devidamente operacional no início da época, ajudam a explicar parte das coisas.

A outra parte é o dispositivo de vigilância que envolve sector público, recursos da camara municipal e gnr por exemplo, e sector privado, associação florestal e empresas ligadas à madeira que durante 4 meses tem diversas brigadas que actuam 24 horas por dia. Não só vigiam, dissuadem incendiários, por exemplo movimentos suspeitos de veiculos são reportados à GNR e acompanhados, e estão também equipadas para 1ª intervenção rápida. A isso juntam-se equipas populares informais organizadas a nível das juntas de freguesia ou mesmo pequenas associações nas aldeias, sobretudo em noites de meteorologia complicada, calor, baixa humidade e vento, há vigilância popular voluntária. E quando ocorrem incêndios há uma participação muito maior da população, não são profissionais, mas por exemplo tractores, pickups, privados ocorrem de imediato a pontos estratégicos carregados com bidões de água por exemplo. Os Bombeiros são muito acarinhados e apoiados pela população, quer a residente quer a emigrada. Maquinaria pesada (máquinas arrasto, escavadoras, etc) da CM é de imediato colocada em alerta quando ocorre um incêndio, bem como maquinaria de empresas privadas.

Relativamente à limpeza que é o maior dos problemas está longe de perfeito porque é uma coisa muito difícil a limpeza de tão grandes áreas em terrenos muitas vezes acidentados mas bastante pontos acima do que é mais habitual em Portugal. Há alguma censura social, se por exemplo alguém tem uma area descuidada no meio de outras relativamente bem cuidadas, é "olhado de lado" e chamado à atenção, "ó amigo, veja lá se trata disso tábem?".

Isto só é possível porque se fez muita coisa durante várias décadas de forma integrada. Além disso há uma central de biomassa no concelho que consome muitos residuos florestais, há industria ligada à floresta, produção pellets, serrações, aglomerados, etc. Isso cria rendimento e dá emprego, taxa desemprego no concelho é bastante mais baixa que a média nacional, muito por contribuição da fileira florestal.

Quando tudo é pensado como deve ser as coisas não tem que ser inevitáveis mesmo com a praga do eucalipto. É claro que também é preciso alguma sorte e um dia tudo o que referi seja desmentido, mas a sorte trabalha-se para ela.


----------



## AJB (9 Jul 2015 às 09:56)

StormRic disse:


> Mas que loucura, então com aquela violência das chamas ainda estavam a olhar de perto e a captar imagens? E deixaram lá as viaturas? Via-se claramente que as chamas se aproximavam rapidamente, bem fizeram todos os outros que trouxeram os veículos para o terreno limpo a tempo e se afastaram convenientemente de modo a não terem sequer que ficar quase envolvidos pelo fumo. Aquilo parece que quase formou um remoinho de fogo. Não consigo entender esta cena, parece tudo desorganizado, cada um foge por si, há aqui alguma acção concertada e dirigida?


StormRic, vou escrever este post com cuidado para não ferir susceptibilidades e para não fender ninguem, muito menos a ti!
Acompanho este forum ha uns anos e sei que és um dos mais ativos e ativos no bom sentido. com criterio técnico!
Mas acredita que nesta matéria de comportamento do fogo/incêndios florestais/DFCI estás muito por fora do conhecimento existente e da envolvência da questão!
Tu, como 99% dos Portugueses vê labaredas, mas não vê incêndios! Vê destruição, não vê oportunidades!
Mantenho aquilo que escrevi sobre as fotos, as "belas fotos"...acrescento mais (sem qualquer tipo de provocação), se retirar das fotografias as casas e a população e me cingir ás chamas, retiro as " " das belas fotos!
Relativamente ao video de Espanha...passa se na Andaluzia e o que se vê são Bombeiros Florestais. a maior parte das QAR (Quadrilhas de Atuação Rápida) da Junta da Andaluzia, mas também se vê pessoal das BRIF (Brigadas de Reforço de Incêndios Florestais). Estes ultimos apenas atuam em GIF's (Grandes Incêndios Florestais), são especialistas no combate. Ja tive o previlégio de trabalhar com alguns (das bases da Galiza, Canárias e Catalunha)!
Sabes porque estão a filmar e a tirar fotos?
Porque as imagens são belas!
Não te digo para compreender, apenas para respeitar!
Nem todos compreendem...talvez por isso sejamos poucos!


----------



## Tiago Gomes (9 Jul 2015 às 12:07)

Bom dia a todos, eu sou novo no fórum e gostava de partilhar convosco esta conversa do seguimento de incêndios.
Já repararam no número de ignições de hoje? Segundo o site da ANPC, às 11h45 contavam-se 52, um número que nos últimos dias só tem sido atingido à tarde. A maioria continua a ser na zona litoral norte e centro.
Mas parece-me também que teremos qualquer coisa séria em Tábua, Coimbra, onde já se encontram segundo o site da ANPC 179 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos... E começou à cerca de 1h! Eu conheço vagamente o local... Mas acredito que seja complicado.


----------



## dASk (9 Jul 2015 às 12:26)

Estava precisamente a constatar isso, numero de ignições acima do normal em relação aos últimos dias! Prevê-se um dia muito trabalhoso para os bombeiros! E sim tb uma coisa que reparo é que praticamente 1/3 das ignições diárias ocorrem no distrito do Porto.


----------



## james (9 Jul 2015 às 12:40)

O distrito do Porto tem um numero verdadeiramente anômalo de ignições cronicas em determinados sítios , também ajuda  , e muito , o imenso eucaliptal desorganizado em que infelizmente se transformou o distrito do Porto . E assustador o caos florestal de alguns montes com enormes extensões de eucaliptos e com vegetação arbustiva ate quase a copa das arvores .

Outra coisa que eu vejo e a ocorrência de muitos incêndios sempre nos mesmos sítios .

Não sei exatamente como sera no resto do pais , mas aqui no Minho ( pelo menos na região que eu contacto diariamente ) , não tenho duvidas em afirmar que 2/ 3 dos incêndios ocorrem sempre nos mesmos locais .

Por que sera ? 
Por que razão nunca foi feita uma investigação a uma coisa tao obvia , que por aqui ate e costume dizer que já esta a arder no sitio do costume ?


----------



## AJB (9 Jul 2015 às 12:55)

Ontem coloquei aqui um post a afirmar que hoje os holofotes iriam estar entre Viana e Aveiro!
Nada de novo!
Quanto ao numero de ocorrencias e a sua recorrencia...esta TUDO estudado, TUDO definido, TUDO enviado pelos técnicos a quem de direito...
Mas meus caros companheiros do forum, a decisão é politica!
E essa decisão tem que retirar dinheiro do combate para a prevenção!
Dou a minha casa e o meu carro a quem quiser~, se se retirar dinheiro do combate para a prevenção sem a Liga dos Bombeiros "berrar"!
Claro que se a Liga dos Bombeiros berrar, a população (95%) apoia...quem é o politico que decide contra isto????


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2015 às 13:08)

Um incêndio no concelho de Tábua (freg. Tábua, Vale do Mato) está a ser combatido por quase 200 bombeiros, cerca de 47 meios terrestres e 5 aéreos. Está a escassos km's de várias habitações de familiares meus 

Em Pampilhosa da Serra (freg. Unhais-o-Velho, Póvoa da Raposeira), lavra um outro incêndio com a presença de 78 bombeiros, 17 meios terrestres e 2 aéreos.

2 dos concelhos que me são mais familiares a arder


----------



## dASk (9 Jul 2015 às 13:12)

Eu sempre fui de acordo com essa regra sem investimento na prevenção não há meios nem bombeiros suficientes que sejam capazes de acorrer a todas as situações de forma eficiente. Mas isso tb já faz parte da cultura de um povo, por todo o lado que vou vejo mato alto a par com habitações, sebem que aqui no distrito de Setúbal tenho notado uma maios preocupação com a limpeza das bermas da estrada e asseiros a par c estas para evitar propagação das chamas para além destes. Assim como a limpeza de pasto seco que serve como principal factor da evolução rápida dos incêndios.


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2015 às 13:46)

dASk disse:


> Estava precisamente a constatar isso, numero de ignições acima do normal em relação aos últimos dias! Prevê-se um dia muito trabalhoso para os bombeiros! E sim tb uma coisa que reparo é que praticamente 1/3 das ignições diárias ocorrem no distrito do Porto.



Há uma zona, Braga, Porto, etc aonde logo pela madrugada a humidade relativa era muito baixa






http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/wrf/peninsula-iberica

E soprava forte o vento leste





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/wrf/peninsula-iberica

São factores que explicam parte dessas anomalias. No outro dia no incêndio de Tomar ao início da noite a nortada diminuiu e entrou uma massa de ar marítimo  bastante húmida. Não desvalorizando o significativo dispositivo que se montou rapidamente, essas condições contribuíram muito para que o incêndio tenha sido controlado durante a noite. Com um padrão de leste e baixa humidade duvido muito que o controlassem.


----------



## nunessimoes (9 Jul 2015 às 14:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um incêndio no concelho de Tábua (freg. Tábua, Vale do Mato) está a ser combatido por quase 200 bombeiros, cerca de 47 meios terrestres e 5 aéreos. Está a escassos km's de várias habitações de familiares meus
> 
> Em Pampilhosa da Serra (freg. Unhais-o-Velho, Póvoa da Raposeira), lavra um outro incêndio com a presença de 78 bombeiros, 17 meios terrestres e 2 aéreos.
> 
> 2 dos concelhos que me são mais familiares a arder


IF de Pampilhosa resolvido...
O de Tábua continua activo nas encostas do rio... Não existem acessos


----------



## AJB (9 Jul 2015 às 14:08)

Vince disse:


> Há uma zona, Braga, Porto, etc aonde logo pela madrugada a humidade relativa era muito baixa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Na zona de Tomar com o padrão Este não ha historico de incêndios florestais graves...o próprio alinhamento orografico não potencia (passo a repetição) alinhamentos Vento-Declive-Exposição...na zona Cento (Litoral e Médio interior), assim como no Algarve, as Nortadas Sinópticas são responsáveis pelos inc~endios florestais de maiores dimensões!
Na nossa (tua e minha) zona este padrão de este com baixa termica é terrivel!
Para lá do Marão (para usar o ditado popular) é o Oeste (Sw tambem) e entradas de Sul (subida da dorsal africana) que fazem soar os alarmes! Lá,em trás Os Montes o Este apenas causa incêndios graves (entenda-se em dimensão) nos invernos e outonos secos (são os fogos dos pastores nas montanhas)!
Eu e alguns colegas (agora vou provocar ) que adoram a beleza das fotos que antes referi, temos o país praticamente catalogado com os incêndios tipo, associados a padrões sinoticos tipo e para lá disto sabemos que perante esses cenários as estrategias de combate TEM necessariamente que ser distintas!


----------



## Névoa (9 Jul 2015 às 14:10)

AJB disse:


> Por muito que possa parecer estranho aos estranhos a esta temática, não posso deixar de dar os parabéns pelas "belas" fotos..."belas" e reveladoras!
> Ontem ouvi barbaridades na comunicação social...as "velhas" constantes "mudanças de vento", a ser um "incêndio atipico"...enfim...relativamente ao que interessa: flanco esquerdo deste incendio vai reacender em vários locais!
> Ha que aprender com o passado e passado RECENTE!
> Sardoal/Abrantes em 2007.
> ...



Só um pequeno aparte sobre a questão que se gerou aqui: a beleza não é, e nem ilustra, algo necessariamente alegre ou feliz. Muito pelo contrário, até, está inúmeras vezes ligada ao trágico, e vemos inúmeros exemplos disso nas fotografias jornalísticas. Louvar a qualidade de tais fotos geralmente está ligado ao entendimento de tais tragédias, através justamente da expressão alcançada pela arte, e faz com que repudiemos totalmente a causa de tais horrores, porque a arte tem o dom de nos falar à alma.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (9 Jul 2015 às 14:35)

AJB disse:


> Na zona de Tomar com o padrão Este não ha historico de incêndios florestais graves...o próprio alinhamento orografico não potencia (passo a repetição) alinhamentos Vento-Declive-Exposição...na zona Cento (Litoral e Médio interior), assim como no Algarve, as Nortadas Sinópticas são responsáveis pelos inc~endios florestais de maiores dimensões!
> Na nossa (tua e minha) zona este padrão de este com baixa termica é terrivel!
> Para lá do Marão (para usar o ditado popular) é o Oeste (Sw tambem) e entradas de Sul (subida da dorsal africana) que fazem soar os alarmes! Lá,em trás Os Montes o Este apenas causa incêndios graves (entenda-se em dimensão) nos invernos e outonos secos (são os fogos dos pastores nas montanhas)!
> Eu e alguns colegas (agora vou provocar ) que adoram a beleza das fotos que antes referi, temos o país praticamente catalogado com os incêndios tipo, associados a padrões sinoticos tipo e para lá disto sabemos que perante esses cenários as estrategias de combate TEM necessariamente que ser distintas!


Caríssimo AJB, tenho-o como dos senão elemento mais conhecedores de IF neste fórum, tem um nível académico muito superior ao meu de certo e de uma maneira geral concordo consigo em muita coisa, como a beleza das imagens, são belas, podem ser horrivelmente belas, mas são Belas de facto, quanto ao fogo de Tomar de terça feira, eu estive no local uma hora depois da ignição por aí, de facto o padrão Leste em Tomar/Sul não causa grandes problemas, o mesmo não se poderá dizer de Tomar /Norte fronteira do Concelho com Ferreira do Zêzere/Alviazere aí a coisa já muda um bocado com padrão este.
Mas vamos então ao IF da Portela, a ignição foi bastante forte o vento NO moderado a forte em confluência com a orografia (Vale do Zêzere e Nabao) fez um coktail explosivo ate lhe digo impossível de dominar tal a velocidade com que o fogo andou nas sua cabeça o flanco esquerdo estava um pouco mais fácil o direito (Vale do Zêzere) estava brutal, mas a prioridade era casas o que deixou o monstro aumentar À sua vontade , mas sobretudo as projeções meu amigo em 30 anos de Operacional foi coisa que so vi paí 3 a 4 vezes, coisas impensáveis mesmo o que tornou o combate muito duro mesmo, concordo consigo no uso do fogo controlado , concordo consigo na prevenção, mas ás vezes dá a sensação que é sempre contra o combate,
Por fim parece-me que este tipo de ocorrências são cliclicas mais ou menos de 10  em 10 anos nos mesmo sítios, la esta falta de prenvenção não se aprende com os erros mas isso é so uma impressão minha, amigo, são opiniões e como lhe disse muita vez concordo com a sua, abraço


----------



## nunessimoes (9 Jul 2015 às 15:31)

Novo IF na zona de Coimbra... Góis...


----------



## AJB (9 Jul 2015 às 16:06)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Caríssimo AJB, tenho-o como dos senão elemento mais conhecedores de IF neste fórum, tem um nível académico muito superior ao meu de certo e de uma maneira geral concordo consigo em muita coisa, como a beleza das imagens, são belas, podem ser horrivelmente belas, mas são Belas de facto, quanto ao fogo de Tomar de terça feira, eu estive no local uma hora depois da ignição por aí, de facto o padrão Leste em Tomar/Sul não causa grandes problemas, o mesmo não se poderá dizer de Tomar /Norte fronteira do Concelho com Ferreira do Zêzere/Alviazere aí a coisa já muda um bocado com padrão este.
> Mas vamos então ao IF da Portela, a ignição foi bastante forte o vento NO moderado a forte em confluência com a orografia (Vale do Zêzere e Nabao) fez um coktail explosivo ate lhe digo impossível de dominar tal a velocidade com que o fogo andou nas sua cabeça o flanco esquerdo estava um pouco mais fácil o direito (Vale do Zêzere) estava brutal, mas a prioridade era casas o que deixou o monstro aumentar À sua vontade , mas sobretudo as projeções meu amigo em 30 anos de Operacional foi coisa que so vi paí 3 a 4 vezes, coisas impensáveis mesmo o que tornou o combate muito duro mesmo, concordo consigo no uso do fogo controlado , concordo consigo na prevenção, mas ás vezes dá a sensação que é sempre contra o combate,
> Por fim parece-me que este tipo de ocorrências são cliclicas mais ou menos de 10  em 10 anos nos mesmo sítios, la esta falta de prenvenção não se aprende com os erros mas isso é so uma impressão minha, amigo, são opiniões e como lhe disse muita vez concordo com a sua, abraço


 Não sou nada contra o combate, acredita (podes me tratar por tu se quiseres), nem o poderia ser! Sou contra a forma como se combate incêndios florestais em Portugal (90%), isso sim sou frontalmente contra!
A questão de arder de 10 em 10 anos ou de 5 em 5, etc...é a recorrencia de fogo e é maior (Minho/Douro litoral) ou menor (interior Centro/Sul e Algarve) de acordo com a produtividade da zona, a ocupação humana e o clima (que influencia a produtividade florestal naturalmente).
Tambem participo no combate por vezes...dai não ser contra o combate, (reforço) apenas como se faz combate (não todo como acima referi)


----------



## AJB (9 Jul 2015 às 16:08)

Ah! relativamente ás projeções (eu prefiro designar por saltos)...em incêndios de vento, em que a coluna esta muito deitada, nas condições de humidade do ar que estavam (e consequentemente dos combustiveis) e onde houver combustiveis medios a grossos (10 e 100 horas) (ramos de eucalipro ou pinheiro por exemplo), é natural haver saltos a longas distancias!


----------



## AJB (9 Jul 2015 às 16:18)

Nascem como cogumelos os IF's no Entre Douro e Minho!
Esta é a hora critica para o descontrolo de muitos...mudança de orientação do vento e o que aparentemente estava apagado agora vai reacender...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (9 Jul 2015 às 16:28)

AJB disse:


> Ah! relativamente ás projeções (eu prefiro designar por saltos)...em incêndios de vento, em que a coluna esta muito deitada, nas condições de humidade do ar que estavam (e consequentemente dos combustiveis) e onde houver combustiveis medios a grossos (10 e 100 horas) (ramos de eucalipro ou pinheiro por exemplo), é natural haver saltos a longas distancias!


Certo Ajb, estava so tentar dizer que o combate nas condições em que deu a ignição era duro e difícil. Até porque a área ardida não é ´por aí além eu queria postar uma foto com a area mas não consigo, o tempo que o IF levou a consumir essa área é que foi muito pouco, se é que me entendes, ´´as vezes não sei exprimir-me bem , mas vou tentando, grande abraço amigo


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jul 2015 às 16:44)

Incêndio na Caniçada junto à barragem lavra desde o início da manhã. Já parece estar mais controlado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2015 às 16:49)

Aparentemente um incêndio em Ourém arde com grande intensidade, GRIF de Portalegre a caminho do local.

Op.: 85
MT: 19
MA: 4


----------



## dASk (9 Jul 2015 às 17:00)

Incêndio importante também a lavrar em Canal Caveira (Grândola)!


----------



## Tiago Gomes (9 Jul 2015 às 17:33)

O dia de hoje tal como já referido está a se bastante trabalhoso para os diferentes APC...


----------



## AJB (9 Jul 2015 às 17:36)

Amanha desagravamento, mas mesmo assim atenção ao interior Norte e Centro...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2015 às 17:55)

Sente-se um cheiro no ar a incendio, provavelmente do de ourém.


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2015 às 18:00)

> *Florestas cheias de combustível, calor, pouca humidade e véspera de eleições. *
> 
> O Verão de 2015 poderá ficar para a história como um dos mais difíceis em matéria de incêndios florestais. Especialistas de várias áreas concordam que, nos próximos meses, estarão reunidas todas as condições para a ocorrência de muitos fogos: nos últimos sete meses praticamente não choveu; até Setembro estão previstas temperaturas muito elevadas e no ano passado houve poucos fogos, o que faz com que as florestas estejam repletas de combustível. Como se já não bastasse, a assombrar o trabalho do bombeiros está também o mito – que os números confirmam – de que em ano de eleições há mais incêndios.
> 
> ...


http://ionline.pt/artigo/401450/fog...r-num-dos-piores-de-sempre-?seccao=Portugal_i


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2015 às 18:38)

Cheiro bastante intenso de incêndio aqui em Loures, a ver se no update das 18:45 aparece alguma coisa.

Entretanto o incêndio de Góis parece bastante complicado, 326 operacionais, 100 veículos e 6 meios aéreos (2 helicópteros + 4 aviões). 2 frentes activas.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jul 2015 às 18:48)

Há um cheiro intermitente que por aqui tem pairado desde há algumas horas. O céu está esbranquiçado a norte mas não sei se será fumo ou neblina.


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jul 2015 às 18:58)

Incêndio da Caniçada aparentemente em rescaldo. O fumo quase que desapareceu assim como os meios aéreos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2015 às 19:05)

E de repente aqui a zona ficou repleta de fumo, com o cheiro ainda a intensificar.

Pela última actualização, julgo ser do incêndio de Carvalhalal (Mafra), apesar de estar já em resolução.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2015 às 19:56)

Um incêndio no exterior do armazém de um hipermercado em Évora obrigou esta quinta-feira à evacuação do edifico. Devido ao intenso fumo, cerca de 30 pessoas, entre funcionários e clientes, foram retiradas pelas autoridades e gerência do Pingo Doce, situado junto ao bairro da Malagueira. Segundo fonte do CDOS de Évora, o fogo deflagrou pelas 16h03. Destruiu paletes de madeira e alguns produtos alimentares. "Foi extinto em 19 minutos", referiu a mesma fonte. No combate às chamas estiveram 13 bombeiros apoiados por quatro veículos. No local estiveram ainda elementos da Protecção Civil Municipal e PSP. As causas do incêndio estão a ser investigadas. O hipermercado deverá manter-se encerrado durante o dia de hoje.

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/portugal/detalhe/incendio_em_pingo_doce_de_evora.html


----------



## Teles (9 Jul 2015 às 21:11)

StormRic aqui a única coisa que se passou foi o pânico total , que levou a um auto-descontrolo dessa equipa por acaso correu bem mas podia ter corrido mal , uma equipa tem de ir sempre para onde vai o chefe ( mais graduado) , algumas das mortes ocorridas no ano passado foi mesmo isso o não seguimento do graduado , é um caso muito complexo para se estar aqui a falar e que depois iría levantar muita fervura!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2015 às 22:31)

O dia de hoje foi, até à data, o 3º com mais ocorrências, 177 até às 21h45 (acima só os dias 4 e 5 de Abril, com 243 e 206 ocorrências respectivamente).

Mas, quanto ao número de meios envolvidos, foi o mais grave. Até às 21h45, um total de 4748 homens, 1240 veículos e 98 missões aéreas (contra os 3439/921/61 de terça-feira dia 7).


----------



## Agreste (9 Jul 2015 às 23:15)

da experiência de outros anos, 2013 por exemplo... quando chegarmos a ter 8 mil homens/mulheres na rua num dia, é sinal de esgotamento do efectivo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2015 às 00:09)

Agreste disse:


> da experiência de outros anos, 2013 por exemplo... quando chegarmos a ter 8 mil homens/mulheres na rua num dia, é sinal de esgotamento do efectivo.



E lembro-me de em 2012 termos dias com mais de 350 ocorrências ainda na fase Alfa (372 ocorrências no dia 24 de Fevereiro).

Tenho alguns registos, mas estão num pc que foi para arranjar e só tenho acesso a eles na próxima semana.

--

O dia acabou com:
- 190 ocorrências;
- 4979 operacionais;
- 1302 meios terrestres;
- 98 meios aéreos.


----------



## Tiago Gomes (10 Jul 2015 às 00:10)

Neste momento uma densa "nuvem" de fumo enche o ar da cidade da Guarda... O ar está praticamente irrespirável.


----------



## Dematos (10 Jul 2015 às 01:31)

Por aqui, durante toda a tarde nao vi qualquer coluna de fumo; mas no inicio da noite houve um forte cheiro a queimado e via-se algum epalhado pelo horizonte!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jul 2015 às 19:31)

Nuvem de fumo do incêndio penso que na Trofa - Bougado












O vento de NW/ NNW a levá-lo para sul/ SSE


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2015 às 20:13)

*Fogo em floresta junto da A3*

ANA CORREIA COSTA

Hoje às 19:46

Um incêndio de grandes proporções que deflagrou às 15.25 horas de hoje está a consumir uma vasta área de floresta na zona da Abelheira, em S. Martinho de Bougado, na Trofa. As chamas estão perto da A3.






Larga coluna de fumo era visível a vários quilómetros de distância

De acordo com a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, no local estão 94 operacionais apoiados por 29 meios terrestres, incluindo de várias corporações de bombeiros do distrito do Porto e da GNR.

No combate às chamas, que lavram numa frente, estão ainda três meios aéreos.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Trofa&Option=Interior&content_id=4674058


Neste momento é visível muito fumo para os lados da Trofa.


----------



## james (10 Jul 2015 às 21:00)

Mais um enorme eucaliptal .


----------



## 1337 (12 Jul 2015 às 15:04)

Tá muito mau o incêndio por cá, assustador mesmo, mais uma vez.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 18:17)

1337 disse:


> Tá muito mau o incêndio por cá, assustador mesmo, mais uma vez.



Vento de sudoeste.
















Este incêndio já dura há 49 horas, foi dado como em conclusão ainda no próprio dia da eclosão, dia 10.

Entre os muitos que tem havido, mais este detectável pelo AFIS, muito intenso, em Bucos, Cabeceiras de Basto, início hoje às 13:31:






Também em Penamacor, Castelo Branco, Meimoa, nos limites da zona protegida da serra da Malcata.
A nuvem de fumo avolumou-se rapidamente na última hora:






Muito desfavoráveis as condições meteorológicas, especialmente o vento de sudoeste, em aumento de intensidade, rodou de oeste:






Mas a nuvem tem sido vista a expandir-se para noroeste.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 18:39)

Novamente dado como dominado, em resolução, o incêndio de Geraz do Lima.

Meimoa já conta com 6 meios aéreos, activo há 2 horas e meia, esperemos que não entre no perímetro da Reserva. A nuvem de fumo espalha-se para o quadrante noroeste alargado, de WSW a NNE, visível por exemplo de Manteigas:


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 19:21)

Situação do incêndio da Meimoa, às portas da Reserva Natural da Malcata, parece agravar-se: 

Informação às 18:45 (ainda não constava nas ocorrências significativas pela sua duração inferior a 3 horas):










No entanto o fumo desapareceu do radar há mais de uma hora, altura em que o eco tinha este aspecto:






Na animação de satélite nota-se que a nuvem iniciou um movimento para sudoeste e perdeu altitude.

Pelo menos até essa hora o vento à superfície mantinha-se de sudoeste e com a mesma intensidade, em Martim-Rei, no meio da Reserva:


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 19:43)

O incêndio de Bucos, Cabeceiras de Basto já usou 5 meios aéreos, mas os meios operacionais parecem relativamente escassos. Entretanto é visível o fumo:











Talvez esteja a decorrer favoravelmente o combate na Meimoa, a nuvem de fumo perde intensidade e aparece menos concentrada na origem.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 20:14)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez esteja a decorrer favoravelmente o combate na Meimoa, a nuvem de fumo perde intensidade e aparece menos concentrada na origem.



Precisamente, no histórico do dia das 19:45 é considerado em resolução, Talvez por isso não tenha chegado a constar nas ocorrências significativas.

Entretanto o incêndio de Bucos prolonga-se e aparece nas significativas. Aumentou o número de meios aéreos até agora envolvidos, 7, e os operacionais no terreno, 55 e 13.


----------



## DRC (12 Jul 2015 às 20:26)

Já não há fumo a vir da zona do Meimão (Penamacor) há um bom bocado. Já não se ouvem também os meios aéreos que estiveram nas últimas horas a encher na barragem do Sabugal.


----------



## james (13 Jul 2015 às 14:40)

Reacendimento do incêndio na Trofa  , já ha meios aéreos envolvidos .


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 18:17)

No vale do Sabor, grande intensidade térmica:

















Entretanto já em vigilância, é de referir que ocorreram novamente dois incêndios no Parque Natural do Douro Internacional na zona atingida por outro incêndio nove dias atrás, e que eclodiu á *1h da madrugada* do dia 5.
Poie estes voltaram a eclodir por volta da *mesma hora* e em local muito perto. Há portanto aqui uma acção criminosa, intencional ou por negligência. Que actividade pode estar a ser feita naquela área àquela hora num Parque Natural?















mensagem com referência ao incêndio ocorrido na mesma zona:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-incendios-2015.8058/page-22#post-496773


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2015 às 19:54)

Esse incendio parece-me preocupante pois as novas informaçoes indicam para que haja falta de acessos e ainda por cima e em pleno parque natural


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2015 às 20:02)

Enganei-me ao disser que era em pleno parque natural, desculpem


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 20:05)

jonas disse:


> Esse incendio parece-me preocupante pois as novas informaçoes indicam para que haja falta de acessos e ainda por cima e em pleno parque natural



Olá, bem vindo ao fórum!

Referes-te a que incêndio? O de Freixo de Espada à Cinta ou o de Paçô? O primeiro já foi encerrado, mas o de Paçô está realmente complicado pelo facto de ser nas encostas do vale do Sabor, mas que eu saiba não é um Parque Natural, ainda. É no entanto uma região que devia ser protegida!

A actualização da informação há pouco era esta:






erro de imagem corrigido


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 20:09)

jonas disse:


> Enganei-me ao disser que era em pleno parque natural, desculpem



Não tem importância, mas como eu referi, que bela região e que devia ser protegida. Já agora, o teu local de seguimento é Paredes em Penafiel?


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2015 às 20:09)

Condiçoes meteorologicas as 17h  36.4 temperatura,  humidade relativa 19% itensidade do vento 7.6


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2015 às 20:12)

Sim  sou de paredes concelho que confronta penafiel


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2015 às 20:17)

StormRic disse:


> Olá, bem vindo ao fórum!
> 
> Referes-te a que incêndio? O de Freixo de Espada à Cinta ou o de Paçô? O primeiro já foi encerrado, mas o de Paçô está realmente complicado pelo facto de ser nas encostas do vale do Sabor, mas que eu saiba não é um Parque Natural, ainda. É no entanto uma região que devia ser protegida!
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2015 às 20:21)

E refiro-me ao incendio de paco


----------



## Tiago Gomes (15 Jul 2015 às 00:20)

Apesar das condições meteorológicas do dia de hoje, o distrito da Guarda esteve muito calmo ao que se refere a ocorrências... um pouco estranho relativamente à altura do ano e ao histórico distrital...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 00:28)

Tiago Gomes disse:


> Apesar das condições meteorológicas do dia de hoje, o distrito da Guarda esteve muito calmo ao que se refere a ocorrências... um pouco estranho relativamente à altura do ano e ao histórico distrital...



É estranho realmente, a par de Castelo Branco, Portalegre e Évora, teve registo nulo de ocorrências na página do Prociv. Os distrito do litoral e Bragança foram os mais atingidos.


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2015 às 10:36)

Realmente é muito estranho pois havia risco de incêndio elevado para esses distritos


----------



## AJB (15 Jul 2015 às 10:50)

Absolutamente nada estranho!
Distritos como a Guarda, Castelo Branco, Portalegre e até Bragança tem um reduzido numero anual de ocorrências de incendios florestais!
Reduzido essencialmente porque a população rural (à excepção da atividade ligada ao pastoreio) não usa muito o fogo (as culturas que por lá abundam a isso não o obrigam) nos meses da Primavera e Verão, não tem tal habito!
Um outro factor importante é o reduzido interface urbano(rural)/florestal, o que reduz igualmente a "pressão" humana!
Nesse sentido ha poucas ocorrencias, mas a área ardida é normalmente muito elevada pois o potencial de destruição de cada ocorrencia é (normalmente) sempre grande!
Para isto concorrem naturalmente condições meteo mais adversas (%hr muito baixas), indices de secura da vegetação elevados e os espaços rurais (florestais+agricolas) são continuos e de elevadas dimensões!


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2015 às 19:26)

Deflagrou um incendio significativo em baiao no entanto ja se encontra em resolucao


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Jul 2015 às 22:47)

Boa noite! Sou novo por aqui também... Tenho visto todas as publicações nesta temática, não pude participar na "conversa" devido a problemas técnicos. Já que se fala de incêndios, vem-me à memória o grande incêndio de Ourém, 2012 (6000 ha), o qual acompanhei de perto... aliás, a casa dos meus avós não ficou destruída por pouco. Bem, e poderia ficar por aqui mais uns largos minutos a descrever esses dias de pânico, mas não quero ser maçador. Tirei muitas fotos ao incêndio, mas não consigo fazer upload. Pede  "endereço de imagem"..


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 01:25)

robinetinidol disse:


> Boa noite! Sou novo por aqui também... Tenho visto todas as publicações nesta temática, não pude participar na "conversa" devido a problemas técnicos. Já que se fala de incêndios, vem-me à memória o grande incêndio de Ourém, 2012 (6000 ha), o qual acompanhei de perto... aliás, a casa dos meus avós não ficou destruída por pouco. Bem, e poderia ficar por aqui mais uns largos minutos a descrever esses dias de pânico, mas não quero ser maçador. Tirei muitas fotos ao incêndio, mas não consigo fazer upload. Pede  "endereço de imagem"..



Olá, bem vindo ao fórum

O servidor do Meteopt não aloja imagens, por isso elas têm de estar previamente alojadas em alguma página, servidor de fotos, etc.
Neste tópico há instruções: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/

No site Imgur.com podes fazer upload de imagens de graça e sem registo. Depois é só clicares nas imagens e copiares o BBcode, por exemplo, que colarás como se fosse texto na mensagem aqui no fórum.
Se a imagem já existir numa página basta copiares o endereço da imagem e inserires na mensagem clicando no icone imagem que está em cima, aparece uma pequena caixa onde colas o endereço.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2015 às 01:52)

Incendio a norte de Montalegre , nuvem de fumo arrastada para NNE, pelo vento de SSW.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 02:04)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Incendio a norte de Montalegre , nuvem de fumo arrastada para NNE, pelo vento de SSW.


Mas não me parece que esta possa ter sido a nuvem de fumo do incêndio de Pitões das Júnias, não teve esta dimensão. Terá havido projecções para lá da fronteira que tenham iniciado novo incêndio do lado de lá?
Não reparei a que horas foi encerrado o de Pitões.


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 07:50)

Tive agora a ver esse incendio na site da AFIS e o fogo e do outro lado da fronteira no entanto ha uma parte dos kelvins que entra em territorio portugues mas se o vento mudar de trajetoria pode muito provabelmente entrar no nosso pais pois esta muito perto.


----------



## dASk (16 Jul 2015 às 15:29)

vejo daqui da margem sul uma enorme coluna de fumo a E/NE de Lisboa parece-me já de dimensões consideráveis. Estará com certeza na próxima atualização do site da prociv. Parece complicado também o incêndio de Odemira apesar dos muitos meios envolvidos rapidamente...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2015 às 15:48)

dASk disse:


> vejo daqui da margem sul uma enorme coluna de fumo a E/NE de Lisboa parece-me já de dimensões consideráveis. Estará com certeza na próxima atualização do site da prociv. Parece complicado também o incêndio de Odemira apesar dos muitos meios envolvidos rapidamente...



Foto de um amigo meu há 2 minutos:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2015 às 15:50)

Será em Ourém? Na lista da ANPC não consta nenhum no distrito de Lisboa.


----------



## dASk (16 Jul 2015 às 15:54)

Exactamente Duarte, mas parece-me controlado já não vejo nada de especial. Em atenção que a situação no Distrito de Beja e Faro com ignições acima do normal destes últimos dias, e já se sabe que o potencial de destruição nas zonas em questão é enorme! 3 incêndios activos com maior relevância para o de São Martinho das Amoreiras!


----------



## dASk (16 Jul 2015 às 15:55)

parece-me demasiado perto para ser o de Ourém, talvez seja o de Arruda dos Vinhos que tenha reacendido não sei...


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 16:11)

Também me parece estar complicado o incêndio na covilha


----------



## dASk (16 Jul 2015 às 16:39)

Muito fumo na atmosfera aqui na margem sul proveniente desse incêndio a NE de Lisboa que referi à pouco e um intenso cheiro a queimado! Vejo agora outro foco mas mesmo em Lisboa junto ao tejo.


----------



## DRC (16 Jul 2015 às 16:45)

jonas disse:


> Também me parece estar complicado o incêndio na covilha



Avista-se do Sabugal esse incêndio na Covilhã. Pelo menos 2 meios aéreos estão a abastecer aqui na barragem.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 16:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Incendio a norte de Montalegre , nuvem de fumo arrastada para NNE, pelo vento de SSW.





jonas disse:


> Tive agora a ver esse incendio na site da AFIS e o fogo e do outro lado da fronteira no entanto ha uma parte dos kelvins que entra em territorio portugues mas se o vento mudar de trajetoria pode muito provabelmente entrar no nosso pais pois esta muito perto.



Localização do incêndio a norte de Montalegre, em Espanha, terrível localização nas vertentes norte do Larouco/Gerês:







O incêndio de Unhais da Serra está em conclusão, o de Verdelhos eclodiu já depois da passagem dos satélites que fazem esta cobertura mais pormenorizada.







Corte Malhão / Odemira muito intenso, novamente no perímetro da albufeira de Santa Clara:






Relatório publicado minutos atrás:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2015 às 16:59)

Cheiro bastante intenso a queimado também por aqui, provavelmente de um IF que deflagrou pelas 16h08 em Sobral de Monte Agraço, que deve ter uma dimensão considerável, visto estar a ser combatido por 72 homens e 21 meios terrestres.

Na última hora eclodiram 5 incêndios no distrito de Lisboa: 1 no Cadaval, 1 em Lisboa, 2 em Loures e 1 em Sobral de Monte Agraço.


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 17:08)

O incêndio em Mangualde parece ter-se complicado


----------



## dASk (16 Jul 2015 às 17:08)

9 meios aéreos a actuar na Covilhã e mais de 200 operacionais a coisa parece feia...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2015 às 17:19)

Incêndio da Covilhã







Foto de Ivan Fernandes.


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 17:21)

Não tenho muita experiência mas acho que e detectável pelo radar o incêndio da covilha


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 17:22)

A coisa está feia


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2015 às 17:24)

jonas disse:


> Não tenho muita experiência mas acho que e detectável pelo radar o incêndio da covilha



Pelos radares de Arouca e Coruche.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2015 às 17:29)

Foto do nosso colega @ACalado 






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14917881.48620.100000021002683&type=1&theater


----------



## DRC (16 Jul 2015 às 17:31)

O incêndio da Covilhã parece uma erupção vulcânica visto daqui do Sabugal.


----------



## s2ug (16 Jul 2015 às 17:31)

Verdelhos Covilhã...A coisa esta feia... 17.27h.


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 17:32)

Está muito mau o incêndio pelo menos é para o que apontam as fotos


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 17:39)

dASk disse:


> 9 meios aéreos a actuar na Covilhã e mais de 200 operacionais a coisa parece feia...





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio da Covilhã





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Foto do nosso colega @ACalado





s2ug disse:


> Verdelhos Covilhã...A coisa esta feia..



Uma catástrofe numa zona tão densamente florestada. 






Pelas fotos acima e imagens de satélite e radar formou-se já um pyrocumulus, o volume de fumo e ar sobreaquecido é enorme:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2015 às 17:41)

Mais algumas fotos, todas há cerca de 20 minutos.

Vista desde Oliveira do Hospital (Nuno Cl):






Foto de João Pedro:






Foto de Gonçalo Gomes:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 17:42)

Condições meteorológicas adversas, vento de SW na Covilhã e de NW 21 Km/h na Guarda:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 17:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio da Covilhã





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Foto do nosso colega @ACalado





s2ug disse:


> Verdelhos Covilhã...A coisa esta feia...





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais algumas fotos.



Ponham as horas/minutos a que foram tiradas as fotos, se for possível, por favor.


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 17:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais algumas fotos, todas há cerca de 20 minutos.
> 
> Vista desde Oliveira do Hospital (Nuno Cl):
> 
> ...


Fotos assustadoras


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 17:49)

E como é que está o incêndio perto de lisboa


----------



## s2ug (16 Jul 2015 às 17:49)

Update, Verdelhos Covilhã 17.45


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 17:50)

Às 16h20 o topo da coluna de fumo/pyrocumulus atingiu mais de 6 Km de altitude. As condições hoje já propiciavam a convecção.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2015 às 17:51)

Talvez seja de isto estar uym pouco grave, a ANPC lançou uma actualização do histórico diário às 17:25 (costuma ser só às xx:45).

O incêndio da Covilhã segue com 223 homens, 63 veículos e 10 meios aéreos.

Um incêndio em Mangualde também mobiliza mais de 100 operacionais (127), com 31 veículos e 2 meios aéreos.

O de Odemira também continua em curso, com 182 operacionais, 52 veículos e 7 meios aéreos.

O de Sobral de Monte Agraço também está em curso, com 73 operacionais e 22 veículos.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 17:53)

s2ug disse:


> Update, Verdelhos Covilhã 17.45



O vento a fazer-se sentir mais. É preciso notar que a cúpula  da nuvem é mesmo um verdadeiro cumulus que foi gerado pelo impulso vertical proporcionado pela coluna de ar quente e fumo, não é formada na totalidade por fumo. Pela cor e brilho haverá mesmo já congelação.


----------



## dASk (16 Jul 2015 às 17:55)

na próxima actualização já deve constar das ocorrências significativas o incêndio da Covilhã. Penso que a actualização mais cedo e já não é a primeira que vejo a acontecer tenha a ver com a mobilização de Grifs e Gruata de Lisboa para o incêndio de Odemira!


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 17:55)

Pedem reforços para o incêndio de odemira


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jul 2015 às 17:57)

A coluna de fumo/pyrocumulus do incendio de Verdelhos (Covilhã) vê-se perfeitamente de Castelo Branco!

E por cima da coluna de fumo, um enorme cogumelo devido às condições de convecção.

Parece que ficou ardida uma área de floresta negra com pinheiros enormes, na casa do guarda na subida pelo cruzamento do alto de S. Gião.

Tristeza..


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 18:00)

Paulo H disse:


> A coluna de fumo/pyrocumulus do incendio de Verdelhos (Covilhã) vê-se perfeitamente de Castelo Branco!
> 
> E por cima da coluna de fumo, um enorme cogumelo devido às condições de convecção.
> 
> ...



Essa zona é magnífica, uma perda terrível.

A nuvem deriva agora rapidamente para nordeste, sinal de que o vento está a aumentar, o risco de projecções também:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 18:06)

Há quinze minutos, extensão e densidade enorme da nuvem, de onde pode precipitar material ainda incandescente que terá sido levado bem alto pela convecção muito forte na zona de origem:


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2015 às 18:08)

Essa nuvem de fumo era visível daqui olhando para ESE/ SE , quando vi pensei mesmo que fosse uma nuvem de desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2015 às 18:09)

Isto é muito triste...


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 18:13)

Isto de estarem à espera das 3 horas certas para declararem um incêndio desta dimensão com estes meios de ataque como ocorrência significativa é ridículo:


----------



## dASk (16 Jul 2015 às 18:14)

Estava precisamente a pensar no mesmo! Estão certamente a crer esconder a realidade, e além disso já passaram mais de 3 horas desde o início do incêndio e ainda não consta na página. Ridículo e 3º mundista...

Edit: lá apareceu agora...!


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 18:19)

Em 45 minutos a nuvem foi estendida pelo vento para nordeste. A EMA da Covilhã não transmitiu na última hora. Guarda continua com noroeste de 21 Km/h mas é um efeito local na direcção.















Temperatura ainda em subida às 17h e humidade relativa em descida. Nada ajuda...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2015 às 18:20)

Fotos de há 15 minutos.

Foto de Daniel Figueiredo, visto de Santiago:






Fotos de Patrícia Soares:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 18:27)

Actualização das ocorrências significativas:











O fumo do incêndio de Corte Malhão não aparece nem no radar nem na imagem de satélite correntes.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 18:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotos de Patrícia Soares:



Fotos de que incêndio? Odemira?

A primeira é de Verdelhos mas as outras duas não parecem de paisagem de lá e a configuração da coluna de fumo nâo coincide.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2015 às 18:33)

a meteo não é totalmente desfavorável... o vento vai levar tempo a cair mas o resto está a jogar a favor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2015 às 18:34)

StormRic disse:


> Fotos de que incêndio? Odemira?
> 
> A primeira é de Verdelhos mas as outras duas não parecem de paisagem de lá e a configuração da coluna de fumo nâo coincide.



Pelo que vi na publicação é da covilhã, mas tens razão, a orografia, a vegetação e a coluna de fumo não se parecem nada com o mesmo. Vou tentar confirmar.

EDIT: A autora das fotos confirma que é do IF de Verdelhos (Teixoso/Covilhã).


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 18:47)

Condições em Manteigas, que devem ser bastante semelhantes no vale paralelo de Verdelhos, excepto quanto ao vento:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 18:50)

*Catorze* meios aéreos já estiveram envolvidos no incêndio de Verdelhos:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2015 às 18:50)

Há momentos:






Foto de Alexandra Pinto.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 18:54)

Tinha estabilizado mas agora às 18h40 nova coluna de fumo denso na origem:






mas terá ocorrido antes, pois leva um certo tempo a subida até à altitude que é detectada pelo radar.


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 18:55)

Muitos meios envolvidos no combate do incêndio que desastre estar a arder uma das zonas mais bonitas de Portugal


----------



## DRC (16 Jul 2015 às 18:59)

Avista-se daqui do Sabugal para NE uma coluna de fumo bastante negro, deverá estar a lavrar algum incêndio provavelmente no concelho de Almeida.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:00)

Agreste disse:


> a meteo não é totalmente desfavorável... o vento vai levar tempo a cair mas o resto está a jogar a favor.



É verdade, mas só por comparação com condições que podiam estar bem piores, como ontem, em que a máxima na Covilhã foi de 39,9ºC. Penhas Douradas com 30% de humidade há duas horas, Covilhã 14%.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:03)

DRC disse:


> Avista-se daqui do Sabugal para NE uma coluna de fumo bastante negro, deverá estar a lavrar algum incêndio provavelmente no concelho de Almeida.



Há 50 minutos eclodiu um novo incêndio mas mesmo na Guarda.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:07)

DRC disse:


> Avista-se daqui do Sabugal para NE uma coluna de fumo bastante negro, deverá estar a lavrar algum incêndio provavelmente no concelho de Almeida.








Terá sido uma projecção a longa distância do de Verdelhos? Ou então, como é que sob uma nuvem tremenda de fumo daquelas alguém ainda se lembra de ir fazer actividades de risco com condições de risco como estão hoje?


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:13)

Não melhorou, na origem de Verdelhos notam-se novas colunas de fumo:


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2015 às 19:16)

Extensa coluna de fumo às 18h:





Foto publicada pelo MeteoCovilhã





Visto de Seia


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:17)

Se entra a noite e perdem os meios aéreos sem terem controlado minimamente vai ser um inferno:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Extensa coluna de fumo às 18h:



O _pyrocumulus_ até tem uma nuvem _pileus_, tal é o impulso vertical recebido.


----------



## DRC (16 Jul 2015 às 19:20)

StormRic disse:


> Há 50 minutos eclodiu um novo incêndio mas mesmo na Guarda.



Dá a ideia de ser mais para Nordeste. Parece estar  a ganhar proporções, há muito fumo e é bastante negro.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:21)

A webcam do MeteoCovilhã está a funcionar. Neste momento a nuvem não parece tão concentrada e o aspecto mudou, pode estar a ser bem sucedido o combate:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:22)

DRC disse:


> Dá a ideia de ser mais para Nordeste. Parece estar  a ganhar proporções, há muito fumo e é bastante negro.



Também acho, relativamente ao Sabugal Guarda é mesmo a norte. Vendo na imagem de satélite poderá ser um movimento convectivo local da nuvem que vem de Verdelhos? Ou vê-se que é mesmo fumo "novo"?


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:26)

DRC disse:


> Dá a ideia de ser mais para Nordeste. Parece estar  a ganhar proporções, há muito fumo e é bastante negro.



Consegues relacionar com o que se vê nesta imagem de há 12 minutos atrás?






Radar daquele momento:


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2015 às 19:26)

Orientaram melhor a WebCam na Covilhã


----------



## DRC (16 Jul 2015 às 19:27)

StormRic disse:


> Também acho, relativamente ao Sabugal Guarda é mesmo a norte. Vendo na imagem de satélite poderá ser um movimento convectivo local da nuvem que vem de Verdelhos? Ou vê-se que é mesmo fumo "novo"?



É outro incêndio, vê-se o fumo a sair do solo.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:40)

Começou em "mato" , claro que alastrou para povoamento florestal e é uma zona muito extensa, sem habitações, é das maiores manchas florestais da Serra da Estrela:


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2015 às 19:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Essa nuvem de fumo era visível daqui olhando para ESE/ SE , quando vi pensei mesmo que fosse uma nuvem de desenvolvimento vertical.



Foto tirada às 17:58h , a distância ainda era considerável , cerca de 125km.



Uns 15/ 20minutos antes as nuvens estavam mais nítidas.


Satélite do momento


----------



## DRC (16 Jul 2015 às 19:45)

Há instantes estava assim este novo incêndio. Identifiquei a única localidade (para além de parte do Sabugal) que se vê na foto.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:48)

DRC disse:


> É outro incêndio, vê-se o fumo a sair do solo.



Onde é que poderá ser? Já em Espanha? No radar só se vê isto:






O incêndio da Guarda cresceu. É incrível o número de eclosões novas na última hora, a negligência e o crime proliferam.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:54)

DRC disse:


> Há instantes estava assim este novo incêndio. Identifiquei a única localidade (para além de parte do Sabugal) que se vê na foto.



Quintas de S.Bartolomeu fica a nor-noroeste do Sabugal. Então essa nuvem de fumo mais escura é a que está na imagem do radar da mensagem anterior, ao centro.

Esse só pode ser o incêndio que está identificado no prociv como Guarda, não especificaram melhor a localização. Nesta imagem Almeida está em cima à direita meio cortada, Sabugal em baixo ao centro.


----------



## dASk (16 Jul 2015 às 19:55)

Entretanto os meios aéreos de Odemira desmobilizaram. Provavelmente a situação está perto de ficar controlada...


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 19:58)

Verdelhos mantém uma coluna de fumo demasiado grande, e está a chegar a noite


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 20:00)

dASk disse:


> Entretanto os meios aéreos de Odemira desmobilizaram. Provavelmente a situação está perto de ficar controlada...



Já há umas horas que nada se vê no radar ou satélite nessa zona. Mas também está na hora de os meios aéreos deixarem de operar devido ao aproximar da noite.


----------



## dASk (16 Jul 2015 às 20:02)

Muito trabalho para os bombeiros durante toda a noite/madrugada a coluna de fumo voltou a ficar mais densa e já não há muito tempo para os meios aéreos atuarem. Complicado...


----------



## dASk (16 Jul 2015 às 20:04)

Estava a observar isso porque mantêm-se os meios aéreos em verdelhos, pensei que a situação já não justifique os meios aéreos. Espero que assim seja..


----------



## s2ug (16 Jul 2015 às 20:15)

dASk disse:


> Estava a observar isso porque mantêm-se os meios aéreos em verdelhos, pensei que a situação já não justifique os meios aéreos. Espero que assim seja..


Acho que já desmobilizaram vi passar dois hélis sobre Sameiro em direção NÊ.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 20:15)

Dia trágico para a serra da Estrela, uma enorme mancha florestal destruída, sabe-se lá quantos milhares de animais morrem em incêndios destes.

A seta do lado direito indica a sombra do fumo do incêndio da Guarda, coberto pela nuvem que vem de Verdelhos:


----------



## dASk (16 Jul 2015 às 20:16)

Pois é isso é uma má noticia vê-se perfeitamente nas imagens da webcam da meteocovilhã que o incêndio está a ganhar força de novo...!


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 20:17)

s2ug disse:


> Acho que já desmobilizaram vi passar dois hélis sobre Sameiro em direção NÊ.



Já não há condições de visibilidade a esta hora para continuarem a operar, não significa que não sejam necessários mas esperemos que seja esta a razão.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 20:19)

dASk disse:


> Pois é isso é uma má noticia vê-se perfeitamente nas imagens da webcam da meteocovilhã que o incêndio está a ganhar força de novo...!



Sem dúvida






webcam realinhada






aquilo é mesmo muito fumo, isto não é uma encosta qualquer, é a serra da Estrela e o desnível visível será superior a 800m, a nuvem atinge os 3-4 Km de altitude. Mas neste momento o incêndio da Guarda está a tomar proporções igualmente terríveis:


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 20:27)

De facto parece estar a piorar de novo


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2015 às 20:40)

Em Unhais da Serra pelos vistos continua...E porque será que no AFIS, não aparece a imagem da chama no incêndio de Verdelhos? Só uma bolinha vermelha de temperatura?
E nas notícias (RTP, SIC, TVI) nada se fala até agora de incêndios...só política...


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 20:45)

Isto é incrível, agora reacendeu-se o incêndio de Unhais da Serra!


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 20:45)

Continua o incendio de unhais da serra?


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 20:49)

robinetinidol disse:


> E porque será que no AFIS, não aparece a imagem da chama no incêndio de Verdelhos? Só uma bolinha vermelha de temperatura?



A bola vermelha é o símbolo da detecção pelo Meteosat, geoestacionário, logo a grande altitude, a precisão de identificação e localização é menor. Os outros símbolos correspondem aos satélites de baixa altitude que passam nesta zona do globo à volta da hora da culminação do sol, normalmente entre as 12h e as 15h locais. Detectam portanto os incêndios em curso ou recentes durante a passagem.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 20:52)

jonas disse:


> Continua o incendio de unhais da serra?



Sim, o que me fez soar o alarme foi o reaparecimento do eco no radar precisamente nessa zona, cerca das 20h20 e às 20h30 já estava enorme novamente. Três incêndios simultâneos na Serra da Estrela, acaso?


----------



## s2ug (16 Jul 2015 às 20:55)

Incêndio Verdelhos 20.45. Pelo que pude apurar a frente na margem esquerda do rio esta relativamente controlada, a frente da margem direita perto do Serzedo não esta controlada.


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 20:56)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2015 às 20:59)

StormRic disse:


> A bola vermelha é o símbolo da detecção pelo Meteosat, geoestacionário, logo a grande altitude, a precisão de identificação e localização é menor. Os outros símbolos correspondem aos satélites de baixa altitude que passam nesta zona do globo à volta da hora da culminação do sol, normalmente entre as 12h e as 15h locais. Detectam portanto os incêndios em curso ou recentes durante a passagem.


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Eu apenas disse que o Incêndio em Unhais da Serra continua porque no histórico de incêndios aparece ainda "em curso"


----------



## s2ug (16 Jul 2015 às 21:06)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, o que me fez soar o alarme foi o reaparecimento do eco no radar precisamente nessa zona, cerca das 20h20 e às 20h30 já estava enorme novamente. Três incêndios simultâneos na Serra da Estrela, acaso?



O incendio da Guarda foi camião que se incendiou junto à A25 e causou o incêndio..


----------



## keipha (16 Jul 2015 às 21:42)

Coluna de fumo do incêndio de Verdelhos vista de Nelas cerca das 17:00


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2015 às 21:51)

O número de bombeiros no incêndio de Verdelhos não aumentou... estranho? Parece que continua muito complicado, e ainda por cima sem meios aéreos... e estabilizou..


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2015 às 21:57)

Incêndio de odemira dominado e pedem reforcos para o da guarda


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2015 às 21:59)

No final das noícias da TVI deram destaque ao incendio da Covilha, as imagens do incendio já eram mais visiveis porque já nao havia sol, eram assustadores, era uma grande área a arder. Agora falando do incendio da Guarda, que começou com um camiao na A25, por isso nao se deve negligenciar a limpeza que delimita as auto-estradas por parte das concessionárias, é muito importante para o alastrar do fogo. E já nao é a primeira ignição com origem num camiao, este verão.


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2015 às 22:29)

Ainda me lembro como se fosse hoje: Incêndio *Ourém* - 2012 2-4 Setembro
Algumas das minhas imensas fotos tiradas a partir de Fátima.

16h30 min. 








[/IMG] 
19h30 min




06:30 h




09:30 h




10:30 h




11:30 h





No dia 3, de tarde e de noite, fui a casa dos meus avós e tia, e comprovei a devastação causada pelo incêndio. Também foi a 1ª vez que combati o fogo, quando andava a fazer uma ronda à volta da casa da minha tia. De repente começou a arder e fui lá a correr, mas não consegui evitar que aumentasse de intensidade. Lembro-me de a minha tia ter ligado para a minha mãe, às 4h da manhã, em pânico e a chorar, a dizer que o fogo estava quase lá (Matas/Espite). O meu pai foi para lá nessa hora ajudar a combater o incêndio. O cenário era o mesmo que tinha acontecido há 25 anos atrás, na mesma altura e no mesmo mês! E conseguiram salvar a casa dos meus avós com recurso a uma máquina de sulfatar carregada de água. Os bombeiros só apareceram passado 2 horas...


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 00:09)

s2ug disse:


> O incendio da Guarda foi camião que se incendiou junto à A25 e causou o incêndio florestal.



Informação importante esta, o que eu disse numa mensagem anterior não se aplica portanto a esta situação. Foi realmente um tremendo azar ocorrer acidente simultâneamente com o incêndio de Verdelhos e o reacendimento de Unhais.

A situação era esta às 20:45






No radar às 20:55 a situação do combate aos três incêndios parecia favorável em relação ao de Unhais, cuja nuvem já estava praticamente dissipada, a julgar pelo eco, bem como o da Guarda. Mas o de verdelhos continua com intensidade inalterada:


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2015 às 01:06)

StormRic disse:


> Informação importante esta, o que eu disse numa mensagem anterior não se aplica portanto a esta situação. Foi realmente um tremendo azar ocorrer acidente simultâneamente com o incêndio de Verdelhos e o reacendimento de Unhais.
> 
> A situação era esta às 20:45
> 
> ...


Repetiste essa mensagem uma 4 vezes. O servidor do Meteopt está péssimo...não percebo porquê


----------



## Dematos (17 Jul 2015 às 04:43)

Na tarde de ontem estive na Costa Nova(Aveiro) e via-se muito bem a coluna de fumo do incêndio de Verdelhos muito ao longe! Ainda olhei algum tempo, pois parecia mesmo nuvens e achei estranho ver apenas aquele amontoado de nuvens muito brancas!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PedroMAR (17 Jul 2015 às 05:11)

Segundo uns camaradas meus que estão no local. Isto está muito complicado e longe de estar dominado.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 06:41)

O estado continua o mesmo, mas na imagem de radar há pouco eco do fumo.






O fumo acumula-se nos níveis baixos, por isso não aparece no radar:






Vento de oeste nas Penhas Douradas, 12 Km/h, de NE 5 Km/h na Covilhã e de N 10 Km/h na Guarda, humidade entre 37% e 62%. Isto às 5h. O vento traz o fumo para o lado da Covilhã.

Há células a progredir para norte desde o Alentejo e fronteira, bem podiam deixar alguma precipitação mas aparentemente é só virga.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 06:56)

Estado às 6:45 idêntico.


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 07:47)

Agora ja aparecem os simbolos de fogos no  site da AFIS e pela imagem a unica frente de fogo é grande


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2015 às 08:23)

vai aumentar a humidade do ar e se precipitar não será a esta hora. A base das nuvens é media-alta. Muitos altocumulos.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 08:28)

Está novamente com duas frentes! Que pesadelo, espero que ponham todos os meios aéreos rapidamente no ar.







deve estar irrespirável o vale pois o fumo acumula-se à superfície:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 08:31)

Agreste disse:


> vai aumentar a humidade do ar e se precipitar não será a esta hora. A base das nuvens é media-alta. Muitos altocumulos.



Sim, não vai haver ajuda por esse lado, infelizmente. Mesmo as células que estão a sul/sueste da Beira Baixa não se dirigem para lá.

A mudança da direcção do vento deve ter prejudicado imenso a situação, o fogo provavelmente voltou a subir o vale. E aquele vale era uma maravilha... 

E está a rodar outra vez o vento, Penhas Douradas tinha vento de sul às 7h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 08:49)

Webcam em Manteigas


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 08:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Webcam em Manteigas



O vento está variável, parece rodar para sul ou sudoeste, o fumo que vinha para o lado da Covilhã está a ser afastado para nordeste novamente:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2015 às 08:52)

Uma fotografia desta noite, por Cláudia Sofia, do incêndio de Verdelhos:


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2015 às 08:57)

com iluminação pública isto deve ser perto de uma povoação. Sarzedo?


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 09:05)

Na actualização das 8:45 tudo na mesma, 4 meios aéreos no combate, mais de 400 operacionais.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 09:06)

Agreste disse:


> com iluminação pública isto deve ser perto de uma povoação. Sarzedo?



Qual iluminação pública? É o fogo e as luzes das viaturas.


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 09:07)

StormRic disse:


> Na actualização das 8:45 tudo na mesma, 4 meios aéreos no combate, mais de 400 operacionais.



Fazem-se ouvir e bem os meios aéreos aqui pelo Sabugal. Estão a abastecer aqui na barragem da Senhora da Graça.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 09:18)

*Condições atuais :*

Torre : 18,8ºC / 30%HR / vento de E 7km/h
Covilhã : 23,4ºC /  42%HR / vento de ESE 4km/h
Belmonte : 22,8ºC / 45%HR / vento de NNW 8km/h
Trancoso : 20,4ºC / 40%HR / vento de ESE a 10km/h

Em Trancoso


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 09:24)

Na webcam da covilha e visível que a covilha se envolve num fumo branco ,à pouca visivilidade


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 09:24)

Entretanto existe outro incêndio significativo em terras de bouro


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 09:30)

DRC disse:


> Fazem-se ouvir e bem os meios aéreos aqui pelo Sabugal. Estão a abastecer aqui na barragem da Senhora da Graça.



Ainda são 30 Km de distância, perde-se muito tempo no trajecto.

Os helicópteros também vão aí? Pensei que usassem o Vale Rossim que é só a 10 Km de lá.


----------



## AJB (17 Jul 2015 às 09:31)

Este incendio desde ontem que criou o chamado "piroambiente"...o seu ambiente de fogo! Dessa forma a meteo envolvente é insignificante! Pelas boas fotos que aqui vi, aparentemente durante a noite pode ter havido aumento da velocidade do fogo, mas parece me que a dificuldade seja aparentemente, a extensão da(s) linha(s) de fogo...de resto isto é mais do mesmo!


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2015 às 09:35)

Este ano tem sido calmo no que a incêndios diz respeito por esta zona, e exceptuando o ano de 2012?, em que houve um enorme incêndio na zona norte do concelho), tenho a sensação que o período 2009-2015 tem sido bem mais calmo que o período 2003-2009.

Haverá algum documento com  a área ardida por distrito ao longo dos anos?


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 09:40)

jonas disse:


> Entretanto existe outro incêndio significativo em terras de bouro



É mesmo na periferia do Parque Nacional, perto de Covide.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 09:44)

jonas disse:


> Na webcam da covilha e visível que a covilha se envolve num fumo branco ,à pouca visivilidade



Só tem esse aspecto desde o momento em que começou a bater o sol na webcam, as nuvens médias e altas estão muito iluminadas.
Mesmo antes estava assim, há meia hora atrás:






Neste momento:





Parece-me menos fumo, pode estar a regredir.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2015 às 09:44)

StormRic disse:


> Qual iluminação pública? É o fogo e as luzes das viaturas.



ainda que esteja apagado, há um poste com um candeeiro no lado esquerdo da estrada... isso pode querer* dizer que estamos perto de uma povoação.

O Trepkos escreveu que está a chover em Évora... portanto bons sinais.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 09:51)

Actualização 9:45


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 09:55)

Agreste disse:


> ainda que esteja apagado, há um poste com um candeeiro no lado esquerdo da estrada... isso pode crer dizer que estamos perto de uma povoação.
> 
> O Trepkos escreveu que está a chover em Évora... portanto bons sinais.



Sim, é uma estrada com iluminação, mas para lá da estrada é só mesmo o incêndio, não há casas pelo meio. Estava a tentar localizar no Google e pareceu-me que era mesmo em Verdelhos, mas o vale parece-me muito fechado.

Esperemos que caia algo de jeito mais para norte e chegue lá, mas duvido, pelas últimas cartas dos modelos é tudo mais perto da fronteira ou muito disperso.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 10:01)

O vale de Cabaninhas é mesmo perto da albufeira de Vilarinho das Furnas, menos de 4 Km. O florestamento é bastante cerrado, se não metem os meios aéreos em força pode ser outra tragédia. E há habitações na área.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 10:08)

Se o que se vê no radar estiver a chegar ao solo, e duvido, pelo que já vi aqui em Carcavelos quando passou, e continuar para norte, será uma ajuda, mas tem de ser uma carga d'água ou evapora-se pelo próprio calor do incêndio.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2015 às 10:09)

não é possível operar com máquinas pesadas e construir aceiros?


----------



## AJB (17 Jul 2015 às 10:18)

Agreste disse:


> não é possível operar com máquinas pesadas e construir aceiros?


 Poderá ser...mas julgo que o fogo teve saltos que ultrapassariam qualquer aceiro...depois ha o declive da zona...


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2015 às 10:37)

aquela zona tem serrações, devem ter máquinas pesadas para serrar e carregar árvores...


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 10:51)

A coisa parece ter melhorado bastante, já praticamente não se avista fumo e já não se ouvem os meios aéreos a abastecer aqui no Sabugal há um bom bocado.


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 10:56)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda são 30 Km de distância, perde-se muito tempo no trajecto.
> 
> Os helicópteros também vão aí? Pensei que usassem o Vale Rossim que é só a 10 Km de lá.



Helicópteros não vi nenhum, só aviões.


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 10:59)

Na última atualização a indicação é a mesma ( 1 frente) só aumentaram um pouco os meios e manteram os 6 meios aéreos a atuar no local


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 11:02)

DRC disse:


> A coisa parece ter melhorado bastante, já praticamente não se avista fumo e já não se ouvem os meios aéreos a abastecer aqui no Sabugal há um bom bocado.


Secalhar  passaram a abastecer todos os meios aéreos no vale Rossio mas de facto a coisa parece estar a melhorar bastante.


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 12:01)

Incêndio da covilha dominado


----------



## Serrano (17 Jul 2015 às 12:02)

Uma das frentes deste incêndio de Verdelhos ficou a menos de 2 kms do Sarzedo, conseguindo-se evitar que as chamas acabassem com o nosso Parque de Merendas "Fonte dos Amieiros". Hoje de manhã, a situação estava mais controlada, mas ainda persistiam focos de incêndio perto da Atalaia (Teixoso) e atrás do monte da Curgeira, já mais na direcção de Verdelhos, enfim, um cenário de fumo, cinza e chamas...


----------



## AJB (17 Jul 2015 às 12:29)

jonas disse:


> Secalhar  passaram a abastecer todos os meios aéreos no vale Rossio mas de facto a coisa parece estar a melhorar bastante.


 Vale do Rossim!


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 12:33)

AJB disse:


> Vale do Rossim!


Obrigada pela correcao


----------



## Paulo H (17 Jul 2015 às 12:39)

Serrano disse:


> Uma das frentes deste incêndio de Verdelhos ficou a menos de 2 kms do Sarzedo, conseguindo-se evitar que as chamas acabassem com o nosso Parque de Merendas "Fonte dos Amieiros". Hoje de manhã, a situação estava mais controlada, mas ainda persistiam focos de incêndio perto da Atalaia (Teixoso) e atrás do monte da Curgeira, já mais na direcção de Verdelhos, enfim, um cenário de fumo, cinza e chamas...



Serrano, podes confirmar-me se ardeu completamente aquela mancha de floresta ao pé da casa do guarda.

Na rotunda do alto de S. Gião, vira-se para uma estrada de terra a subir a encosta, e depois desvia-se para a direita. Tem lá uma fonte e umas mesas, para merendas..

Ontem depreendi que tivesse ardido, pois o incendio passou para o lado da Atalaia.. Podes confirmar?


----------



## Serrano (17 Jul 2015 às 13:11)

Paulo H disse:


> Serrano, podes confirmar-me se ardeu completamente aquela mancha de floresta ao pé da casa do guarda.
> 
> Na rotunda do alto de S. Gião, vira-se para uma estrada de terra a subir a encosta, e depois desvia-se para a direita. Tem lá uma fonte e umas mesas, para merendas..
> 
> Ontem depreendi que tivesse ardido, pois o incendio passou para o lado da Atalaia.. Podes confirmar?



É a essa mancha de floresta que nós chamamos "Fonte dos Amieiros", mas que, pelo que vi de manhã, não ardeu, ficando "somente" algumas árvores chamuscadas na zona mais alta.


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 14:19)

Deixei de conseguir ver a Serra da Estrela tal é a densidade da "cortina de chuva" que há naquela direção. Será certamente um grande apoio no rescaldo do incêndio.


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 14:23)

Certamente DRC, entretanto na próxima atualização deve aparecer o incêndio que começou em Arouca as 11:18.


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 14:34)

jonas disse:


> Certamente DRC, entretanto na próxima atualização deve aparecer o incêndio que começou em Arouca as 11:18.



A chuva foi de pouca dura. Entretanto voltaram os aviões a abastecer na barragem do Sabugal.


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 14:38)

DRC disse:


> A chuva foi de pouca dura. Entretanto voltaram os aviões a abastecer na barragem do Sabugal.


Houve algum reacendimento?


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 14:43)

jonas disse:


> Houve algum reacendimento?



Pelo menos dois aviões vão sobrevoando de vez em quando, deslocando-se em direção à Covilhã.


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 14:47)

DRC disse:


> Pelo menos dois aviões vão sobrevoando de vez em quando, deslocando-se em direção à Covilhã.


Pela webcam da covilha não consigo identificar qualquer foco de incêndio...


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Jul 2015 às 14:48)

DRC disse:


> Pelo menos dois aviões vão sobrevoando de vez em quando, deslocando-se em direção à Covilhã.


Deve ser prevençao

Ja nao consta no site da proteçao civil


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 14:55)

Entretanto lá apareceu o incêndio de Arouca ... conta com 5 meios aéreos e mais de 140 operacionais, 1 frente.


----------



## jonyyy (17 Jul 2015 às 16:28)

Reacendimento no incêndio
 da guarda mesmo a pouco


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 16:32)

Como está a situacao, por aqui também há um incêndio para os lados de paços de ferreira


----------



## s2ug (17 Jul 2015 às 16:35)

Reencendiamento na Arrifana Guarda, incêndio de verdelhos praticamente dominado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 18:01)

Foto tirada pelas 16:42h na A1, ao fundo penso ser Rio tinto e Valongo


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 18:20)

Existe um incêndio em santo tirso de maiores proporções mas há muitos incendios a lavrar nessa zona


----------



## paulo_rafael (17 Jul 2015 às 18:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto tirada pelas 16:42h na A1, ao fundo penso ser Rio tinto e Valongo



Boas, visto daqui de Campo, Valongo, penso ser o de Penafiel.
Aqui por "estranho" ainda nao ardeu nas serras de pias nem da santa justa.


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 18:32)

É possível pois parece-me um pouco mais a este de rio tinto.


----------



## s2ug (17 Jul 2015 às 18:32)

Indlcendio na região do côa causado pela trovoada...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2015 às 18:34)

Imenso alarido dos bombeiros há pouco, devem ser reforços para este fogo:


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2015 às 20:19)

Grande incendio em gondomar não tardara  muito a aparecer no prociv e entretanto incendio de arouca dominado


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2015 às 21:08)

Esta noite parece favorável ao aparecimento de incêndios provocados por trovoadas secas... Situação a afectar particularmente os distritos de Bragança, Guarda e Castelo Branco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2015 às 22:14)

Neste link podem ver muitas fotos do incêndio da Covilhã, as imagens falam por si.

https://www.facebook.com/pedro.correia.10236/posts/10200935820715768


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2015 às 22:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta noite parece favorável ao aparecimento de incêndios provocados por trovoadas secas... Situação a afectar particularmente os distritos de Bragança, Guarda e Castelo Branco.



Segundo o site 112.pt, já existem 3 incêndios na Covilhã, Idanha-a-Nova, Fundão,


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Jul 2015 às 15:07)

Aparentemente situação complicada em Castelo Branco. Também incêndios, novamente, em Mangualde e Odemira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2015 às 16:12)

Encontrei o desabafo de uma pessoa no facebook, depois do incendio de Verdelhos, Serra da Estrela, lhe ter quase "batido á porta"
https://www.facebook.com/pedro.correia.10236/posts/10200935820715768?pnref=story

Empresas privadas de combate aos incêndios (helicópteros) e empresas de pasta de papel (eucaliptos) são as principais beneficiadas nisto tudo. 
Se repararmos a maioria da mata ardida é pinhal e quando este arde, não é replantado, mas sim substituído por eucaliptais. 
Os eucaliptais de grande área quando começam a arder têm rapidamente e prontamente todo o tipo de meios aéreos disponíveis para o combate às chamas.
O eucalipto mata o solo, consome muita água e evita que outras espécies florestais floresçam entre si. 
O eucalipto está adaptado a Portugal, mas Portugal não está adaptado ao eucalipto.

Concordo plenamente, nao acrescentaria nem uma vírgula.


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Jul 2015 às 16:18)

Relatório de incêndios florestais até 15 Julho ICNF:http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/Resource/doc/rel/2015/20150715_ICNF_DPFVAP_RIF3.pdf


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2015 às 19:08)

Grande incendio no fundao quase 200 operacionais e 6 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2015 às 15:21)

Pequeno incêndio bem perto de casa, numa área agrícola perto de supermercados... Alguém que decidiu que era boa altura para fazer queimadas ou não sei. Intenso cheiro a fogo lá fora.


----------



## jonas (19 Jul 2015 às 17:06)

Grande incêndio em cinfaes


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2015 às 12:03)

Incêndio em Azeitão, foto de Sofia Berra há cerca de 30 minutos.


----------



## dASk (20 Jul 2015 às 12:52)

Bom dia! eu vi bem a coluna de fumo desse incêndio em Azeitão. Muitos incêndios nessa zona nas ultimas semanas alguém anda a brincar com o fogo. Se algum destes escapa para o parque natural da arrábida vai ser mais difícil agarrá-lo.


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Jul 2015 às 13:00)

Em Coimbra, incêndio em PF, quase 50 bombeiros e 1 meio aéreo. Começou apenas há 20 minutos...


----------



## vitamos (20 Jul 2015 às 13:05)

robinetinidol disse:


> Em Coimbra, incêndio em PF, quase 50 bombeiros e 1 meio aéreo. Começou apenas há 20 minutos...



Mesmo às portas de Coimbra (a sul ja mesmo junto ao Mondego) e com um aspecto muito feio... No entanto resposta pronta!


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Jul 2015 às 13:10)

vitamos disse:


> Mesmo às portas de Coimbra (a sul ja mesmo junto ao Mondego) e com um aspecto muito feio... No entanto resposta pronta!


A sério? Bem, vamos a ver se o cenário de 2012 não se repete... Se puderes colocar uma foto, era bem-vinda!


----------



## vitamos (20 Jul 2015 às 13:26)

robinetinidol disse:


> A sério? Bem, vamos a ver se o cenário de 2012 não se repete... Se puderes colocar uma foto, era bem-vinda!



Avistei o incêndio mas ia a conduzir. Neste momento não tenho visibilidade para o local (Apenas ouço meios aéreos a passar).


----------



## dASk (20 Jul 2015 às 14:03)

Como está o incêndio de Coimbra? Houve um aumento de efetivos e está em curso na atualização de há pouco.


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Jul 2015 às 14:03)

vitamos disse:


> Avistei o incêndio mas ia a conduzir. Neste momento não tenho visibilidade para o local (Apenas ouço meios aéreos a passar).


Muito bem, obrigado pela informação...


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jul 2015 às 14:31)

Incêndio em Ceira, junto ao Sobral Cid, Coimbra:




















Fotos do Fb_Ocorrências em Coimbra

Pelas últimas fotos publicadas, o incêndio está controlado.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jul 2015 às 14:38)

DaniFR disse:


> Pelas últimas fotos publicadas, o incêndio está controlado.



Diria até pela ausência de fumo, extinto 

Mas aguardemos a confirmação.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jul 2015 às 21:32)

No espaço de uma semana este já é o segundo incêndio na mesma zona.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jul 2015 às 13:49)

*Detido pela PJ suspeito de incêndios em Coimbra* 

O rapaz foi detido na sequência de um incêndio que deflagrou na segunda-feira.

A Polícia Judiciária (PJ) anunciou esta terça-feira a detenção de um jovem de 20 anos suspeito da autoria de cinco incêndios florestais nos concelhos de Coimbra e Miranda do Corvo, o último dos quais na segunda-feira.

De acordo com fonte da Diretoria do Centro da PJ, o rapaz foi detido na sequência de um incêndio que deflagrou na segunda-feira, na zona do hospital Sobral Cid, arredores de Coimbra: "Colocou o incêndio, manteve-se nas proximidades e tornou-se suspeito", disse. O jovem foi abordado por elementos do Serviço de Proteção do Ambiente e do Ambiente (SEPNA) da GNR e entregue à Polícia Judiciária.

Questionada sobre as motivações do detido, a fonte da PJ frisou que o rapaz "gosta de ver os bombeiros a combater os incêndios", sendo suspeito da autoria de outros quatro incêndios florestais, este mês e em julho do ano passado, "utilizando chama direta".

fonte


----------



## vitamos (21 Jul 2015 às 13:57)

DaniFR disse:


> *Detido pela PJ suspeito de incêndios em Coimbra*
> 
> O rapaz foi detido na sequência de um incêndio que deflagrou na segunda-feira.
> 
> ...




Eu continuo sem dúvida a achar que um incendiário provoca mais estragos que 100 fogos por causa natural. (independentemente da proporção de causalidade).


----------



## AJB (21 Jul 2015 às 14:29)

jonas disse:


> Grande incendio em gondomar não tardara  muito a aparecer no prociv e entretanto incendio de arouca dominado


 Como viste...não apareceu! Não era nada de especial mesmo!


----------



## AJB (21 Jul 2015 às 14:31)

Gostava de saber a área ardida desses 5 incendios! Alguem sabe?
E do incêndio do Côa na sexta que foi provocado por trovoada alguem sabe?

P.s: eu não sei mesmo, não estou a ser irónico!


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2015 às 15:59)

incêndio importante em Cascais (Alcabideche) vejo o fumo aqui da margem sul com este vento deve estar difícil. Alguém da zona sabe mais informações? segundo o site da prociv estão 100 homens e 2 meios aéreos no local.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 16:04)

Incêndio enorme no Pisao, Alcabideche. 
Estou em Cascais vejo o fumo. 
Sim é uma zona de forte nortada.


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2015 às 16:06)

a coluna de fumo visível aqui a
sul do tejo aumentou bastante. Está feio..!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 16:19)

Incendio está no zona do pisao e murches há casas em risco.


----------



## rozzo (21 Jul 2015 às 16:19)

Visto de uma webcam na Costa de Caparica, do BeachCam.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 16:48)

Segundo me contaram fogo desceu a vertente sul no vale do cabreiro. O vento sopra a 40 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 16:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Incendio está no zona do pisao e murches há casas em risco.



Houve uma primeira grande nuvem de fumo mas agora parece que está bastante menor.


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2015 às 16:53)

Grande dispositivo mobilizado, a dar frutos, 187 operacionais, 55 veículos e 4 meios aéreos. Numa área destas não é para menos...


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 16:56)

Dois bombardeiros ligeiros estão a passar aqui sobre o mar, várias vezes.


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jul 2015 às 16:58)

Incêndio em Verdelhos, área ardida é pelos vistos 279 ha. Pensei que fosse muito mais... para aí uns 1200 ha.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 16:58)

Já se vê pouco fumo nas beachcam da Caparica, o fumo que se espalhou sobre o mar é que é muito extenso.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 17:03)

A estrada do Pisao (n 247) encontra. Se encerrada.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 17:05)

Os bombardeiros mesmo assim ainda têm que dar uma grande volta, enchem ao largo de Cascais.

Há 5 minutos:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 17:20)

O fumo, que se vê daqui de Carcavelos, já é escasso e esbranquiçado.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jul 2015 às 17:26)

StormRic disse:


> Os bombardeiros mesmo assim ainda têm que dar uma grande volta, enchem ao largo de Cascais.



Ao largo de Cascais? Supostamente não deve ser usada água salgada no combate....


----------



## AJB (21 Jul 2015 às 17:33)

robinetinidol disse:


> Incêndio em Verdelhos, área ardida é pelos vistos 279 ha. Pensei que fosse muito mais... para aí uns 1200 ha.


Esta substimada. O satelite não deve ter apanhado bem por ser pinhal. Parece me claramente que a área ardida será superior, mas seguramente inferior a 700ha.
Este incêndio de Alcabideche é...bem, é fumo, muito, ok, mas potencial de área ardida insignificante!


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 17:35)

vitamos disse:


> Ao largo de Cascais? Supostamente não deve ser usada água salgada no combate....



Exacto, estive a observar melhor o trajecto e realmente eles passam por Cascais a caminho do Pisão, mas com binóculos vi que eles não descem na água. Pela rota a passar aqui em frente ao forte de S.Julião devem estar a ir ao Tejo, junto a alguma marina, onde há pontos de água?


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 17:44)

Aquilo ainda continua complicado, muitos reacendiamentos , nortada está forte.
Pelos vistos o facto de estar menos fumo não quer dizer muito.
Falei agora mesmo com amigo de Murches, já ardeu uma casa.
O vale do Cabreiro ardeu todo.


Daqui a nada vou lá espreitar, a miséria...


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 17:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquilo ainda continua complicado, muitos reacendiamentos , nortada está forte.
> Pelos vistos o facto de estar menos fumo não quer dizer muito.
> Falei agora mesmo com amigo de Murches, já ardeu uma casa.
> O vale do Cabreiro ardeu todo.
> ...





O fumo continua, com efeito, esbranquiçado mas agora um pouco mais castanho novamente. Os 2 bombardeiros não param, passam de 6 em 6 minutos, reabastecem algures no Tejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 17:54)

StormRic disse:


> O fumo continua, com efeito, esbranquiçado mas agora um pouco mais castanho novamente. Os 2 bombardeiros não param, passam de 6 em 6 minutos, reabastecem algures no Tejo.



Sim aqui na Baia de Cascais vejo-os a passar constantemente.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Jul 2015 às 17:56)

Avisto um incêndio algo grande a oeste, alguem sabe precisar?


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 17:58)

Nova actualização 257 bombeiros, 72 veiculos e 4 meios aereos... incendio do Pisão.


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jul 2015 às 18:00)

thunderboy disse:


> Avisto um incêndio algo grande a oeste, alguem sabe precisar?


Talvez Rio Maior - Alcobertas ? Já parece bastante significativo... Aquela zona está sempre em incêndios. Incrível.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Jul 2015 às 18:01)

Por acaso a minha primeira aposta tinha sido Rio Maior. No site do 112 aparece o seguinte.

SANTARÉM RIO MAIOR Incêndios, Povoamento Florestal/Agrícola/Inculto


----------



## PedroMAR (21 Jul 2015 às 18:03)

2 canadair's para o local. (Cascais)


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 18:05)

Há mesmo dois bombardeiros pesados a encher no mar ao largo de Cascais, não sei se estão relacionados com o Pisão, mas o facto é que eles pousam na água sem parar e levantam novamente. Os ligeiros dão a volta até ao Tejo.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2015 às 18:21)

StormRic disse:


> onde há pontos de água?



Esses locais de scooping estão predefinidos, em tabelas deste género.
Por acaso tinha ideia que de facto não se usava água salgada, Talvez habitações em risco ou o tráfego  aéreo do aeroporto de Lisboa expliquem isso.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 18:44)

Vince disse:


> Esses locais de scooping estão predefinidos, em tabelas deste género.
> Por acaso tinha ideia que de facto não se usava água salgada, Talvez habitações em risco ou o tráfego  aéreo do aeroporto de Lisboa expliquem isso.



Os ligeiros estavam a usar provavelmente o 38, Paço d'Arcos, já não os vi mais desde há vinte minutos. Os 2 pesados continuam a operar e usam o 37.







É estranho que não usem *helicópteros* pois tinham ali mesmo ao pé, 3 Km e do lado norte, do vento portanto, a *albufeira da Mula*.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 18:52)

Se alguém me apresentar motivos legais existentes ou outros que o impeçam, eu retiro esta mensagem, mas este incêndio parece-me muito suspeito. Será uma nova Quinta da Marinha?
Será que há interesses imobiliários para se construir naquela apetecível zona?


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2015 às 18:59)

os kamov estão off.. e os ligeiros têm fraca capacidade de armazenamento de água. Já no grande incêndio de Tavira salvo erro de 2012 os canadairs tinham abastecido no oceano.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 18:59)

A mobilização de meios foi enorme. E prossegue, mas daqui quase nada se vê, embora o fumo esteja muito espalhado à superfície pela nortada.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 19:06)

dASk disse:


> os kamov estão off.. e os ligeiros têm fraca capacidade de armazenamento de água. Já no grande incêndio de Tavira salvo erro de 2012 os canadairs tinham abastecido no oceano.



É inevitável nas zonas sem planos de água doce suficientemente extensos, mas isso também é uma escolha feita, porque para helicópteros não faltam na área de Cascais locais de enchimento, veja-se as próprias piscinas, de complexos turísticos ou mesmo de particulares, que numa emergência têm esse recurso requisitado oficialmente. Nem percebo como puderam fazer a escolha dos bombardeiros pesados, é um grande risco pois é uma zona urbanizada à volta.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 19:08)

Nem um helicóptero, será devido ao vento? Está assim tão forte a nortada?


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 19:18)

Vento está forte, não sei se impede o uso de helicópteros, vento médio de *40 Km/h*, rajadas até *60 Km/h*, nesta estação um pouco mais a sul.

Mas... água não falta, ali mesmo:






Além de pequenos lagos na Penha Longa e da Mula.


----------



## dahon (21 Jul 2015 às 19:23)

Dos 6 Kamovs que temos só dois estão operacionais neste momento.


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2015 às 19:24)

Lembro-me perfeitamente de helicópteros a abastecer em piscinas privadas e serem recebidos a tiro e a pedrada. É o país que temos.... mas com este vento e condições do terreno continuo a achar que helicópteros leves pouco fazem a não ser ataque inicial quando o incêndio ainda está em fase de evolução. Eu particularmente e já depois de algo desenvolvido o incêndio acho os aviões anfíbios médios bastante rápidos e práticos para este tipo de situações. Vi 2 destes a actuar o ano passado em Sesimbra e fiquei estupefacto com a versatilidade e rapidez dos mesmos.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 19:26)

Os dois bombardeiros ligeiros passaram há pouco na direcção do Tejo. Não se vêem os pesados, nem se vê praticamente fumo.


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2015 às 19:28)

Onde eu vejo muito fumo agora é a vir de NE já em expansão talvez resultado das inúmeras ocorrências hoje no distrito de Santarém particularmente Benavente e Salvaterra de Magos. E bem grande decerto não serei o único a vê-la!

Edit: Vendo melhor através das imagens de satélite do SAT24 dá ideia de ser fumo com origem no incêndio de Alcobertas (Rio Maior).


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2015 às 19:37)

AndréFrade podes confirmar? é Muito fumo mesmo...


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 19:49)

Incêndio em "mato", do tipo "povoamento florestal"...

Afinal a A5 foi cortada ou não? Não foi, mas a notícia de capa é a errada, desmentida pelas seguintes.

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=782936

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=782934

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=782918

Na actualização da situação às 19:25 (com hora errada de 18;25) o incêndio está dado como dominado e em resolução:


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jul 2015 às 19:52)

dASk disse:


> AndréFrade podes confirmar? é Muito fumo mesmo...


Sim, é visível daqui fumo para a direção NE. Aliás já aqui chegou. Nos últimos minutos tem vindo a diminuir.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 19:56)

dASk disse:


> Onde eu vejo muito fumo agora é a vir de NE já em expansão talvez resultado das inúmeras ocorrências hoje no distrito de Santarém particularmente Benavente e Salvaterra de Magos. E bem grande decerto não serei o único a vê-la!
> 
> Edit: Vendo melhor através das imagens de satélite do SAT24 dá ideia de ser fumo com origem no incêndio de Alcobertas (Rio Maior).





dASk disse:


> AndréFrade podes confirmar? é Muito fumo mesmo...



Foi do incêndio de Alcobertas mas nesta altura e vendo a animação de satélite, já não há produção de fumo tão significativa na origem.

http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=40&lon=-7


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jul 2015 às 19:56)

Em Rio Maior a situação parece bastante complicada.
E em pleno PNSAC  pelos vistos.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 20:01)

StormRic disse:


> Está assim tão forte a nortada?



Sim, a nortada estava e está forte.
Estive lá, já posto as fotos, foi desolador ver aquela zona queimada...


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 20:02)

robinetinidol disse:


> Em Rio Maior a situação parece bastante complicada.
> E em pleno PNSAC  pelos vistos.



Tens observação visual do fumo daí? É na serra de Candeeiros?


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jul 2015 às 20:04)

Estimativa incêndio Alcabideche (segundo TVI) : no mínimo 50 ha de mato.


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jul 2015 às 20:06)

StormRic disse:


> Tens observação visual do fumo daí? É na serra de Candeeiros?


Não, estou em Coimbra. Mas pela mobilização de meios (terrestres e aéreos, é o que depreendo). E sim, parece ser mesmo na encosta da Serra dos Candeeiros: vi no AFIS. E há 2 ocorrências nessa zona a laranja. Portanto o terreno deve ser de difícil acesso e o combate deve estar a ser difícil.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 20:06)

Actualização:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 20:15)

Não terá havido casas realmente atingidas pelo fogo de Pisão, segundo esta notícia do Público actualizada às 19:13

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia/incendio-no-concelho-de-cascais-ameaca-habitacoes-1702701


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jul 2015 às 20:15)

AJB disse:


> Esta substimada. O satelite não deve ter apanhado bem por ser pinhal. Parece me claramente que a área ardida será superior, mas seguramente inferior a 700ha.
> Este incêndio de Alcabideche é...bem, é fumo, muito, ok, mas potencial de área ardida insignificante!


Pois, provavelmente. Não sabia disso. Disse 1000 ha ou mais, pois em termos de duração e intensidade aparente era semelhante ao de Góis (2013) - 1260ha. E por exemplo, o ano passado, em Nisa (maior incêndio de 2014), durou apenas 12 horas e queimou 2200 ha. E este de Verdelhos também foi muito violento.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 20:17)

Bem, como o incêndio era mesmo aqui ao lado, e ainda para mais numa zona que gosto bastante, excelente para passear/andar de bicicleta, tive que ir lá ver o que se estava a passar com os proprios olhos.























Esta foto mostra bem como o vale  é  muito encaixado, os meios aereos foram preciosos....


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2015 às 20:30)

céu aqui está cheio de fumo, cheiro que não sei pode, mas penso que seja de outro incêndio, há algum na zona de Santarém?


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2015 às 20:33)

É o de Rio Maior (Alcobertas) David esse fumo já chegou aqui à margem sul


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jul 2015 às 20:43)

Incêndio Rio Maior :http://comercioenoticias.pt/2015/07...50-bombeiros-combatem-incendio-em-alcobertas/


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 20:53)

Vamos la ver se não ha reacendimentos no incêndio de Murches/vale do Cabreiro, a nortada está bastante forte.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 20:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, como o incêndio era mesmo aqui ao lado, e ainda para mais numa zona que gosto bastante, excelente para passear/andar de bicicleta, tive que ir lá ver o que se estava a passar com os proprios olhos.



Muito bem realizadas as fotos, excelente trabalho de reportagem! Permitem ter uma ideia da extensão, situação e, sem dúvida, a ajuda determinante que os meios aéreos devem ter acrescentado. Infelizmente foi água salgada o que deitaram, veremos se a vegetação vai conseguir recuperar, afinal é de uma zona que se pretende preservar o mais possível natural (será?), mas perante a proximidade das casas houve que agir decisivamente. Mesmo assim questiono porque não foram usados helicópteros, desde início, ou mesmo depois. Teriam podido combater sem água salgada.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 21:01)

StormRic disse:


> Muito bem realizadas as fotos, excelente trabalho de reportagem! Permitem ter uma ideia da extensão, situação e, sem dúvida, a ajuda determinante que os meios aéreos devem ter acrescentado. Infelizmente foi água salgada o que deitaram, veremos se a vegetação vai conseguir recuperar, afinal é de uma zona que se pretende preservar o mais possível natural (será?), mas perante a proximidade das casas houve que agir decisivamente. Mesmo assim questiono porque não foram usados helicópteros, desde início, ou mesmo depois. Teriam podido combater sem água salgada.



Obrigado. Não percebo  o porquê de não terem ido reabastecer na barragem da mula ou lagoa azul.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 21:02)

Vamos estar bem atentos ao que vai ser feito na zona do incêndio do Cabreiro. A pressão urbanística no concelho de Cascais é muito grande, os terrenos são muito valiosos.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 21:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado. Não percebo  o porquê de não terem ido reabastecer na barragem da mula ou lagoa azul.



Não eram helicópteros, e esses planos de água têm uma extensão insuficiente mesmo para os bombardeiros ligeiros, além de serem rodeados de árvores.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 21:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta foto mostra bem como o vale é muito encaixado, os meios aereos foram preciosos....



Se fôr possível, pedia-te por favor que indicasses a hora/minuto a que foram tiradas estas fotos, para relacionar com o evoluir da situação segundo outras fontes e observações.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 21:26)

StormRic disse:


> Se fôr possível, pedia-te por favor que indicasses a hora/minuto a que foram tiradas estas fotos, para relacionar com o evoluir da situação segundo outras fontes e observações.



Sem problema, aqui vai:

1 foto: 18:28
2 foto: 18:35
3 foto: 18:26
4 foto: 18:29
5 foto: 18:30
6 foto: 18:56
7 foto: 18:54
8 foto: 18:52
9 foto: 18:30
10 foto: 18:58


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 21:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sem problema, aqui vai:



Obrigado! Em off-topic: usaste a máquina nova, certo? Fotos muito bem tiradas.


----------



## ruijacome (21 Jul 2015 às 21:33)

StormRic disse:


> Muito bem realizadas as fotos, excelente trabalho de reportagem! Permitem ter uma ideia da extensão, situação e, sem dúvida, a ajuda determinante que os meios aéreos devem ter acrescentado. Infelizmente foi água salgada o que deitaram, veremos se a vegetação vai conseguir recuperar, afinal é de uma zona que se pretende preservar o mais possível natural (será?), mas perante a proximidade das casas houve que agir decisivamente. Mesmo assim questiono porque não foram usados helicópteros, desde início, ou mesmo depois. Teriam podido combater sem água salgada.



Quais helicópteros ? Só há 2 KAMOV's disponíveis para todo o pais, os Ligeiros/Médios não seriam eficazes aqui, e os Canadair e Fireboss, foram muitos mais eficazes e fundamentais para o controlo e resolução dos 2 flancos do incêndio ..


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 21:36)

ruijacome disse:


> Quais helicópteros ? Só há 2 KAMOV's disponíveis para todo o pais, os Ligeiros/Médios não seriam eficazes aqui, e os Canadair e Fireboss, foram muitos mais eficazes e fundamentais para o controlo e resolução dos 2 flancos do incêndio ..



Esteve lá a carrinha da proteccao  civil? Quais foram os valores das rajadas de vento? Sabes?
Entretanto fiz um video.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 23:13)

Mais 3 registos.


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Jul 2015 às 23:42)

É uma pena que a pouco e pouco se vá destruindo as matas e florestas, no entanto eu como faço todo terreno, vejo coisas que me questiono como é possível, como fazerem desbastes e deixarem ficar os restos mais finos, muitos deles de pinheiros, que sendo resinosos e depois de secos são autêntica pólvora, 

este local que queria fotografá-lo, embora já lá estivesse, mas como já estava a ficar escuro já não dava para fotografar nada de jeito, agora só espero que não "cresça" edifícios a volta .


----------



## ruijacome (22 Jul 2015 às 00:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esteve lá a carrinha da proteccao  civil? Quais foram os valores das rajadas de vento? Sabes?
> Entretanto fiz um video.



Olá,

Sim esteve lá o Veiculo de Comando Operações e Comunicações (VCOC) do Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil, e passado pouco tempo entrou no Teatro de Operações o Veiculo de Planeamento Comando e Comunicações (VPCC) do CDOS de Lisboa / Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil..

Não sei os valores da estação meteorologica tanto do VCOC como do VPCC, mas vou tentar saber...

Os veículos estavam do lado oposto a essa imagem, no parque do "Tiro aos pratos".


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2015 às 00:31)

ruijacome disse:


> Não sei os valores da estação meteorologica tanto do VCOC como do VPCC, mas vou tentar saber...



Consigo fazer uma estimativa do vendaval que andava por lá, rajadas na ordem dos 75 km/h e ventos medios de  35/40 km/h, mas gostava de saber ao certo os valores dessas estações. 
Obrigado.


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 10:00)

Bom, relativamente a esta tão badalada ocorrência...não havia helicopteros pura e simplesmente porque não ha HL ou HM estacionados na região de Lisboa! O unico previsto é um kamov e deve estar inop!
Daí terem atuado meios aereos de ataque ampliado pois o raio de autonomia é muito superior! Os canadairs estao estacionados em Seia e os anfibios medios (fireboss) devem ter saido de Ponte de Sor.
Quanto ao abastecimento no mar...não é comum nem desejavel, mas estes canadairs (modelo mais antigo) tem tanques que podem receber agua salgada e devido ao seu peso aguentam a ondulação!
Relativamente ao que interessa, o incendio, não me interpretem mal, mas se esta ocorrencia não fosse onde foi (AML) acreditem que não tinha 1% do impacto que teve...como se diz habitualmente, muita parra e pouca uva!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2015 às 10:16)

Ainda bem que foi muita parra e pouca uva.


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 10:34)

Claro...mas reparem quanto custou uma brincadeira destas??? Tantas vezes leio neste forum as legitimas preocupações de alguns com dinheiros gastos...pergunto e agora???
Por um terço tinham realizado o mesmo trabalho, exatamente o mesmo!!! Sem canadairs, fireboss, sem 300 operacionais...não me surpreende, sinceramente não, porque a ANPC e bombeiros sempre tiveram o "dom" de promover este genero de "espetaculo"...quando souber a área ardida volto a comentar pois parece me que este foi o incêndio com um custo por hectar mais elevado da Europa!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2015 às 10:35)

AJB disse:


> Claro...mas reparem quanto custou uma brincadeira destas??? Tantas vezes leio neste forum as legitimas preocupações de alguns com dinheiros gastos...pergunto e agora???
> Por um terço tinham realizado o mesmo trabalho, exatamente o mesmo!!! Sem canadairs, fireboss, sem 300 operacionais...não me surpreende, sinceramente não, porque a ANPC e bombeiros sempre tiveram o "dom" de promover este genero de "espetaculo"...quando souber a área ardida volto a comentar pois parece me que este foi o incêndio com um custo por hectar mais elevado da Europa!



Fala-se em 53 Hectares.
Aquilo estava um pandemônio, nortada violenta...não tens noção.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2015 às 10:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fala-se em 53 Hectares.
> Aquilo estava um pandemônio, nortada violenta...não tens noção.



Já para não falar das habitações em risco, quiçá o mais importante.


----------



## dASk (22 Jul 2015 às 10:48)

Concordo plenamente com o AjB. Foi muito show off, porque sabiam perfeitamente do impacto que ia ter nos media um incêndio na AML, farto-me de ver registos de incêndios a por em risco habitações principalmente nas zonas do interior e pra porem 300 operacionais no local é preciso a situação ser quase catastrófica. O incêndio de Tomar este ano também tinha ventos violentos e casas em perigo e quanto tempo foi preciso para meter no local capacidade de combate? pra não falar que não arderam 50 hectares foram quase 2000.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 10:49)

AJB... acho que tens uma grande parte da razão aqui.

Olhando aos números há muita coisa para compreender neste incêndio. Num pinhal de Vilamoura lá no meio das vivendas não conseguias juntar 300 bombeiros nem muito menos aviões.


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 10:53)

O facto de haver quase 300 operacionais deve se também à enorme disponibilidade de recursos humanos/materiais num raio muito curto! Mas que isto é muito show off é! Havia muitas edificações habitadas? Havia! Mas 4 meios aéreos...2 pesados e 2 médios...por favor, haja paciência!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2015 às 10:59)

Não percebo o porque de chocar tanto os 300 operacionais, só os bombeiros de Cascais têm mais de 100...


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 11:12)

300 bombeiros deve ser o total de bombeiros disponíveis no Algarve para combater incêndios... Bragança terá menos certamente.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2015 às 11:23)

dASk disse:


> Concordo plenamente com o AjB. Foi muito show off, porque sabiam perfeitamente do impacto que ia ter nos media um incêndio na AML, farto-me de ver registos de incêndios a por em risco habitações principalmente nas zonas do interior e pra porem 300 operacionais no local é preciso a situação ser quase catastrófica. O incêndio de Tomar este ano também tinha ventos violentos e casas em perigo e quanto tempo foi preciso para meter no local capacidade de combate? pra não falar que não arderam 50 hectares foram quase 2000.



Concordo, por vezes há uma grande dispersão  (ou má gestão de meios) , incêndios não assim tão graves têm logo uma grande disponibilidade e por vezes exagero de meios, enquanto outros momeadamente no interior do Pais, mais extensos, graves e perigosos para as populações,  os meios são por vezes escassos e demoram a chegar, nomeadamente ao nivel de meios aéreos.

Não sei se é indisponibilidade, falta de meios, incompetência, mas algo não bate certo aqui quando um incêndio relativamente pequeno mobiliza uma tão grande quantidade de meios.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 11:26)

tal como os militares... na fase crítica toda essa massa de bombeiros acantonada em Lisboa e no Porto nos chamados grupos de reforço que estão a centenas de quilómetros dos locais que interessam deviam passar 3-4 meses em Viseu, Bragança, etc onde não há efectivos...

mas como sabem eu vivo noutro país.


----------



## rozzo (22 Jul 2015 às 11:32)

Eh pa... Tudo bem que a quantidade de meios envolvida em incêndios em zonas "nobres" comparada com outras "remotas" é desproporcional, e se pode chamar "injusta". Mas o problema está em haver falta de meios, e proximidade de recursos nessas zonas ditas "remotas". Não me parece que seja justo dizer o oposto, de haver "meios a mais" numa zona menos "remota". Então se estão em perigo casas, não é legítimo atacar o fogo com tudo o possível, especialmente estando ele a avançar rapidamente graças à nortada? Independentemente de ser uma área extensa ou não em ha...
Até pode arder só 1 ha, e se for a casa de algum de nós em específico? Vamos compreender a não utilização de meios pesados para salvar a nossa casa visto ser um incêndio "pequeno"???

Está bem, então se arder o centro de Lisboa ou do Porto ou de alguma outra cidade, com danos pessoais e materiais imensos, vamos também dizer que foi um incêndio insignificante? Sim claro, foi uma área pequena em ha, logo não tem relevância...
Há que ser razoável.......


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 11:37)

vamos aguardar pelas conclusões... se é que existem conclusões a tirar. Senão existem, tudo bem. Temos tido alguma sorte com o verão difícil que estamos a passar.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2015 às 11:37)

AJB disse:


> Claro...mas reparem quanto custou uma brincadeira destas??? Tantas vezes leio neste forum as legitimas preocupações de alguns com dinheiros gastos...pergunto e agora???
> Por um terço tinham realizado o mesmo trabalho, exatamente o mesmo!!! Sem canadairs, fireboss, sem 300 operacionais...não me surpreende, sinceramente não, porque a ANPC e bombeiros sempre tiveram o "dom" de promover este genero de "espetaculo"...quando souber a área ardida volto a comentar pois parece me que este foi o incêndio com um custo por hectar mais elevado da Europa!





dASk disse:


> Concordo plenamente com o AjB. Foi muito show off, porque sabiam perfeitamente do impacto que ia ter nos media um incêndio na AML, farto-me de ver registos de incêndios a por em risco habitações principalmente nas zonas do interior e pra porem 300 operacionais no local é preciso a situação ser quase catastrófica. O incêndio de Tomar este ano também tinha ventos violentos e casas em perigo e quanto tempo foi preciso para meter no local capacidade de combate? pra não falar que não arderam 50 hectares foram quase 2000.





Agreste disse:


> 300 bombeiros deve ser o total de bombeiros disponíveis no Algarve para combater incêndios... Bragança terá menos certamente.



Em termos de valor por hectar, quanto valem os 50 hectares de Cascais que arderam? E os 2000 de Tomar? 
Quanto custaria o prejuízo de uma casa que fosse engolida pelas chamas ali? E em Tomar?
Também há que ter isso em conta.

Por fim, também há que compreender que o número de bombeiros (e quartéis) é proporcional ao número de habitantes e não à área em hectares.
E se há muita disponibilidade, então há que mobiliza-la, para minimizar os danos.

Os custos em termos de deslocações devem ter sido bem baixos, visto que não houve necessidade de grandes deslocações.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 11:42)

300 bombeiros não é falta de coordenação dos meios? É sempre possível meter 50 pessoas num mini.

em 2011 chegaram a andar 1000 bombeiros por aqui... mas isso deu demissões e livros brancos sobre os 26 mil Ha que arderam.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 11:43)

AnDré disse:


> Quanto custaria o prejuízo de uma casa que fosse engolida pelas chamas ali? E em Tomar?



Esse caminho é perigoso. Cidadãos de 1ª e de 2ª... vais ouvir respostas que não queres.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2015 às 11:49)

Agreste disse:


> 300 bombeiros não é falta de coordenação dos meios? É sempre possível meter 50 pessoas num mini.
> 
> em 2011 chegaram a andar 1000 bombeiros por aqui... mas isso deu demissões e livros brancos sobre os 26 mil Ha que arderam.


Como é que podes comparar a coordenação de 1000 bombeiros de dezenas de corporações diferentes (de norte a sul do país), com a coordenação de 300 bombeiros de Cascais, Sintra, Oeiras, etc? São concelhos vizinhos. 



Agreste disse:


> Esse caminho é perigoso. Cidadãos de 1ª e de 2ª... vais ouvir respostas que não queres.


lol

Se o tema era custos, foi de custos que eu falei. Cidadãos de 1ª e de 2ª já são conclusões tuas.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2015 às 11:49)

Comentários lúcidos, demoraram mas apareceram.
Nos ultimos anos, os bombeiros aqui da zona e a proteccão civl de Cascais( que algumas vezes critico) têm feito um bom trabalho  de prevenção no PNSC , um grande esforço diga-se. Já ha muitos anos que não ocorre um incêndio significativo, o incêndio de ontem foi numa área protegida, convém relembrar isso.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2015 às 11:53)

Não é preciso ir para os "centros urbanos".

Porque é que existem por exemplo tantas ignições no pinhal interior (Sertã, Proença-a-Nova, etc) e elas são rapidamente debeladas (geralmente em menos de 60min)? 
Se calhar é porque, logo no ataque inicial, se colocam largas dezenas de homens no terreno e meios aéreos (se quiserem façam uma pesquisa e comprovem).

Se os meios estão disponíveis não hão-de ser utilizados porquê? Porque pode parecer propaganda?

É como em todos os assuntos. Tudo deve ser debatido, tudo pode ser posto em causa, mas acho que ás vezes se cai num exagero gritante.


----------



## dASk (22 Jul 2015 às 11:55)

Sim de facto se há disponibilidade local muito bem, mas alguém aqui opinou e não deixa de ser verdade devia de haver reforço nesta fase mais activa das zonas com menores recursos de combate a incêndios e mais acção por parte das forças militares. Mas isso também tem custos elevados em termos de alojamento e alimentação para esses reforços certo? Enfim no fundo estamos aqui a discutir o combate quando no fundo o principal problema continua a ser a falta de prevenção, ordenamento e limpeza das florestas. Sem isso vai ser todos os anos mais do mesmo...


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 11:58)

se é possível montar um acampamento militar em qualquer lado durante meses, porque é que não é possível fazer o mesmo com bombeiros? Custos? o que custa mais é começar.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2015 às 12:00)

dASk disse:


> Sim de facto se há disponibilidade local muito bem, mas alguém aqui opinou e não deixa de ser verdade devia de haver reforço nesta fase mais activa das zonas com menores recursos de combate a incêndios e mais acção por parte das forças militares. Mas isso também tem custos elevados em termos de alojamento e alimentação para esses reforços certo? Enfim no fundo estamos aqui a discutir o combate quando no fundo o principal problema continua a ser a falta de prevenção, ordenamento e limpeza das florestas. Sem isso vai ser todos os anos mais do mesmo...




Ora aí está, completamente de acordo! Mas uma coisa é prevenção e a outra é combate. Que a primeira é mais importante, concerteza, nem há dúvida.


----------



## dASk (22 Jul 2015 às 12:02)

E ainda bem que assim é jonas mas as corporações do interior não têm essa capacidade de mobilizar ajuda porque a população é pouca. E para comentar também o que o vitamos disse também noto perfeitamente que há zonas do país mais interiores que rapidamente ocorrem às ignições muitos bombeiros e há outras zonas que não, no distrito de Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Santarém, Viseu noto um maior reforço inicial no combate aos incêndios e depois distritos como Viana do Castelo, Braga e Vila Real os incêndios demoram muito mais a ser controlados e a serem reforçados quando necessário. Não sei porque isto acontece...


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 12:04)

a vida de quartel a conduzir ambulâncias, lavar carros e testar material é que é boa. Fuma-se o cigarro, joga-se uns matrecos e dá-se vida ao bar da associação.


----------



## dASk (22 Jul 2015 às 12:05)

Tem a ver com o facto desses distritos serem mais centrais em relação aos outros?


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2015 às 12:06)

Agreste disse:


> a vida de quartel a conduzir ambulâncias, lavar carros e testar material é que é boa. Fuma-se o cigarro, joga-se uns matrecos e dá-se vida ao bar da associação.



Podes usar essa argumentação à vontade (no fundo a  demagogia que tanto criticas é uma coisa que é transplantável da política para aqui), que irás sempre a continuar a precisar de bombeiros. Portanto esse comentário não resolverá certamente nada...


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2015 às 12:12)

dASk disse:


> E ainda bem que assim é jonas mas as corporações do interior não têm essa capacidade de mobilizar ajuda porque a população é pouca. E para comentar também o que o vitamos disse também noto perfeitamente que há zonas do país mais interiores que rapidamente ocorrem às ignições muitos bombeiros e há outras zonas que não, no distrito de Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Santarém, Viseu noto um maior reforço inicial no combate aos incêndios e depois distritos como Viana do Castelo, Braga e Vila Real os incêndios demoram muito mais a ser controlados e a serem reforçados quando necessário. Não sei porque isto acontece...



Mas aí sim podermos eventualmente discutir uma má distribuição de meios em função do risco, das ignições, etc...

Por outro lado temos as deslocações de meios  para o TO. Muitas vezes é melhor estar calado (não vá o diabo tecê-las) mas a verdade é que se nota que muito foi feito (independentemente do que ainda se pode fazer). Mas juntem os factores meteorológicos este ano com os cenários verificados, comparem com as tragédias de 2005 ou 2003. Muito mudou felizmente. Agora claro que há muito a fazer...

Sobre o incêndio do Algarve que foi focado, sim... Esse foi um caso de estudo bem documentado, em que muito falhou... mas isso está documentado.


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 12:14)

Estamos a misturar coisas!
Vamos ser claros!
Ontem havia uma ocorrencia florestal no concelho de Cascais numa zona de interface urbano/florestal!
Havendo habitações em perigo, seja em que parte do país for, ha GRANDE mobilização de meios, ponto!
É justo, concordo!
Não concordo é com o facto de estarem QUATRO meios aéreos(2 pesados+2 médios) e cinquenta e tal veículos, porque o MESMO resultado era alcançado sem eles!
Se os 300 operacionais dessem as mãos conseguiam circunscrever o incêndio na totalidade...
Agora digam me: acham isto, sinceramente, razoável????
Segundo ponto: quando ha uma ocorrência florestal ha automaticamente triangulação de meios e, EM PRINCIPIO, são acionados 3 veiculos (1 de cada uma das corporações mais proximas que estejam disponiveis). caso a ocorrência não seja resolvida ha o reforço de meios e depois de 90 minutos SEM CONTROLO passam a ataque ampliado!
Não me parece que ontem, apesar das 3horas de duração, houvesse necessidade de ataque ampliado!
Os canadairs descarregaram agua para salvar alguma habitação?
Os canadairs descarregaram agua para salvar algum patrimonio historico ou natural?
Quantos operacionais sujaram a farda dos 300?
Da minha parte não ha mais comentarios a este pequeno incendio, ate porque o que me "atrai" é a analise do comportamento do fogo e a escolha de estratégias mais uteis para a sua extinção... operações de proteção civil ou "festas" já não...
Quanto à maior ou menor concentração de meios em diferentes locais do país!
Se pensarmos em bombeiros como força de proteção civil, a localização do grosso de meios humanos/materiais esta onde os ha e onde devem estar. Não se esqueçam que so ha risco porque ha pessoas!
Quanto à perigosidade de incendio florestal, ela existe onde ha potencial florestal, interior (grosso modo) e aí ha escassez de recursos! Mas não devem ser bombeiros urbanos a ir para lá. Deveriam ser (o que praticamente não existe) Bombeiros florestais!


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2015 às 12:14)

dASk disse:


> Tem a ver com o facto desses distritos serem mais centrais em relação aos outros?



Por um lado penso que sim, por outro existe ainda uma forte adesão à causa, quartéis ainda recheados... E provavelmente uma mudança de mentalidade aós tantas tragédias anteriores.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2015 às 12:21)

AJB disse:


> Não concordo é com o facto de estarem QUATRO meios aéreos(2 pesados+2 médios) e cinquenta e tal veículos, *porque o MESMO resultado era alcançado sem eles*!



Espectaculo,tantas certezas.... queres falar das condições atmosféricas presentes no local? e do relevo da zona?


----------



## ruijacome (22 Jul 2015 às 12:27)

Eu até me passo com certos comentários feitos aqui por certos "experts" em combate a incêndios florestais e "supostos" entendidos em gestão de meios!

Só o distrito de Lisboa tem 56 Corpos de Bombeiros e cada Corpo de Bombeiros tem por normal 1 ECIN (Equipa de combate a incêndios) integradas no DECIF 2015 e até há Corpos de Bombeiros que tem mais do que 1 equipa...

Ora bem, essas equipas já estão orçamentadas em decreto lei e os custos são pouco ou nada flutuantes... 

Nem todos os bombeiros que estiveram ontem em combate, faziam parte deste ECIN's pelo que nem todos os ECINS do Distrito de Lisboa foram mobilizados, tendo por exemplo ficado muitos meios na zona de Mafra para nao desproteger aquela zona.

Os meios aéreos foram accionados após os 90 minutos, tal como está contemplado na DON do DECIF 2015, ou seja foram accionados para Ataque Ampliado, que é a fase a que passa o incêndio após os 90 minutos iniciais, ou antes disso caso as operações analisem que o incêndio irá prolongar-se para lá dos 90 minutos.

A zona que é consegue por cerca de 200 homens no combate em pouco mais de 1h30, mas isto é igual em qualquer ponto do Distrito de Lisboa, tudo depende da zona, se tiver mais ou menos habitações pelo meio, mais ou menos acessos e por ai fora..

Para os que criticam que foram muitos homens, eu gostava de ver quando for perto das vossas habitações, quero ver-vos queixar que não tem bombeiros suficientes ou que faltam bombeiros e deixam tudo arder....

Em relação a mobilização de meios para o interior nos dias mais críticos, vê-se mesmo que uma vez mais, falam do que não sabem... Nos últimos alertas amarelos aqui ha 2 semanas, foram mobilizados diversos GRUATAS e GRIF's para zonas criticas do Pais..

O GRUATA01 (Grupo de Ataque ampliado) de Lisboa, foi pré-posicionado em Silves durante 3 dias no caso de ocorrer algum incêndio naquela zona.

Em Castelo Branco foi pré posicionado o GRUATA da FEB, para actuar na zona centro/norte 

E também houve outros GRIF's e GRUATAS que foram mobilizados para outras Bases de Apoio Logístico, para serem mobilizados em caso de necessidade e o seu tempo de chegada fosse reduzido!

Resumindo, se há coisa que os Bombeiros não fazem é Show-off ao contrario de alguns foristas aqui do forum com os seus comentários, pois os bombeiros arriscam a sua vida para proteger as suas habitações e os seus pertences..

Já agora eu pergunto.. Vocês fazem a vossa parte? Limpam o mato à volta das habitações, como é obrigatório por lei? Ou são daqueles que vão chorar pelos bombeiros quando o incêndio está à vossa porta como aconteceu ontem?!


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 12:29)

temos 9 mil bombeiros "urbanos" e uns 150 "florestais". 

Não admira que a proteção civil custe 80 milhões por ano, 90% em aviões de aluguer.


----------



## ruijacome (22 Jul 2015 às 12:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espectaculo,tantas certezas.... queres falar das condições atmosféricas presentes no local? e do relevo da zona?



Não vale a pena de todo perder tempo com comentários como o desse senhor que não percebe nada de bombeiros, gestão de meios ou combate a incêndios!!!! Não conhece a orografia do terreno, nem conhece as condições atmosféricas ontem no local e se calhar também não reparou, que estamos a falar do Parque NATURAL Sintra-Cascais que é zona protegida!!!


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2015 às 12:33)

ruijacome disse:


> Para os que criticam que foram muitos homens, eu gostava de ver quando for perto das vossas habitações, quero ver-vos queixar que não tem bombeiros suficientes ou que faltam bombeiros e deixam tudo arder....



já ardeu 2 vezes: 1989 e 1993. E também é numa zona protegida. Aliás, ardeu até ao mar.


----------



## ruijacome (22 Jul 2015 às 12:33)

Agreste disse:


> já ardeu 2 vezes: 1989 e 1993.



Eu não perguntei quando é que ardeu ou deixou de arder... Não foi essa a minha questão ou pergunta!


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 12:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espectaculo,tantas certezas.... queres falar das condições atmosféricas presentes no local? e do relevo da zona?


 Vê o facebook do Laboratorio de Fogos Florestais da UTAD e terás a resposta à meteo. Vento sim, mas a tirar potencial ao incêndio (a serra estava na cauda do incêndio, não a frente). Quanto à %hr vale a pena referir?! 60%?
Quanto a meteo acho que não podia estar melhor para ajudar a combater. Tiravas o vento e o fogo não progredia.


----------



## ruijacome (22 Jul 2015 às 12:40)

Por a serra estar na cauda é que o vento dificultou o combate, pois propagou o incendio e fez o mesmo dividir-se em varias frentes.. Quando se quer dar a entender que se percebe da materia, mas depois não se conhece a zona, é natural que se diga estas bacoradas!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2015 às 12:41)

AJB disse:


> Os canadairs descarregaram agua para salvar alguma habitação?
> Os canadairs descarregaram agua para salvar algum patrimonio historico ou natural?



Para os mais desatentos, há que relembrar que o incêndio foi no Parque Natural de Sintra Cascais.
Quanto às casas, eu vejo ali umas quantas:
 Fotografia ontem do jonas_87.

Com a nortada que estava, sem aqueles meios aéreos, o que seriam daquelas (e de outras habitações)?


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 12:51)

ruijacome disse:


> Eu até me passo com certos comentários feitos aqui por certos "experts" em combate a incêndios florestais e "supostos" entendidos em gestão de meios!
> 
> Só o distrito de Lisboa tem 56 Corpos de Bombeiros e cada Corpo de Bombeiros tem por normal 1 ECIN (Equipa de combate a incêndios) integradas no DECIF 2015 e até há Corpos de Bombeiros que tem mais do que 1 equipa...
> 
> ...


 
_*Sim sim, limpo o meu e o de muitos outros, não estou a espera de notigficações da camara ou GNR!
Mas não vale a pena "discussão" por causa disto, tenho a minha opinião e voçês a vossa. Se me convencerem que estou errado admitirei SEM PROBLEMa...mas até lá...*_

*A minha resposta esta na tua mensagem...não sei se vos aparece...tem que expandir a tua mensagem acima.*


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 12:52)

ruijacome disse:


> Por a serra estar na cauda é que o vento dificultou o combate, pois propagou o incendio e fez o mesmo dividir-se em varias frentes.. Quando se quer dar a entender que se percebe da materia, mas depois não se conhece a zona, é natural que se diga estas bacoradas!


Então com a serra, onde esta o potencial florestal, na cauda do incêndio houve MAIOR dificuldade na extinção??? Por favor...


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 12:54)

AnDré disse:


> Para os mais desatentos, há que relembrar que o incêndio foi no Parque Natural de Sintra Cascais.
> Quanto às casas, eu vejo ali umas quantas:
> Fotografia ontem do jonas_87.
> 
> Com a nortada que estava, sem aqueles meios aéreos, o que seriam daquelas (e de outras habitações)?


 Pergunto: ha quantos anos não ardem casas em Portugal?
Acham facil arder uma casa com o tipo de materiais de construção usados em Portugal?


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2015 às 13:28)

AJB disse:


> Pergunto: ha quantos anos não ardem casas em Portugal?
> Acham facil arder uma casa com o tipo de materiais de construção usados em Portugal?



Anos? Ainda há dias arderam duas casas de habitação no incêndio de Verdelhos (Covilhã).


----------



## ruijacome (22 Jul 2015 às 13:31)

E mais umas quantas em Tomar e Abrantes há 2 semanas.. Não é assim tão dificil como diz!


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 13:46)

AnDré disse:


> Anos? Ainda há dias arderam duas casas de habitação no incêndio de Verdelhos (Covilhã).


 Habitações não arderam, arderam sim uns barracos de apoio agricola com materiais de construção completamente diferentes (traves de madeira) e com silvas ate ao telhado!
Mas habitações ha quantos anos? desde 2005 não?


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 13:50)

Bem, boa noticia, finalmente a ANPC ouviu os apelos!
Decretou Alerta Amarelo apenas em alguns Distritos...finalmente!
Mais vale tarde que nunca


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Jul 2015 às 14:00)

E, entretanto, incêndio em floresta em pleno PNSAC - Porto de Mós/ Mira de Aire. Se estivesse em Fátima poderia acompanhar este incêndio e enviar fotografias...É relativamente perto.


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 14:18)

AnDré disse:


> Anos? Ainda há dias arderam duas casas de habitação no incêndio de Verdelhos (Covilhã).


 Eram estas casas que te referias?
http://www.bps.pt/geral/revolta-com-atraso-de-bombeiros/


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 14:18)

AnDré disse:


> Anos? Ainda há dias arderam duas casas de habitação no incêndio de Verdelhos (Covilhã).


 Eram estas casas que te referias?
http://www.bps.pt/geral/revolta-com-atraso-de-bombeiros/


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2015 às 14:25)

AJB disse:


> Habitações não arderam, arderam sim uns barracos de apoio agricola com materiais de construção completamente diferentes (traves de madeira) e com silvas ate ao telhado!
> Mas habitações ha quantos anos? desde 2005 não?



25 habitações no incêndio de 2012 no Algarve. O governo até atribuiu uns bons milhares de euros para a ajuda da reconstrução dessas casas.
Na Madeira, nesse ano, também arderam umas quantas habitações.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2015 às 14:25)

AJB disse:


> Habitações não arderam, arderam sim uns barracos de apoio agricola com materiais de construção completamente diferentes (traves de madeira) e com silvas ate ao telhado!
> Mas habitações ha quantos anos? desde 2005 não?



25 habitações no incêndio de 2012 no Algarve. O governo até atribuiu uns bons milhares de euros para a ajuda da reconstrução dessas casas.
Na Madeira, nesse ano, também arderam umas quantas habitações.


----------



## dASk (22 Jul 2015 às 14:40)

É preciso saber que essas habitações do Algarve têm portas e janelas de madeira e as vigas de apoio ao telhado são em barrotes de madeira e forradas a canas secas... convém não esquecer isso...! pra já não falar e isto porque tenho familia na zona do caldeirão (martimlongo) vejo mato e silvas até ao telhados de boa parte das casas nas periferias das aldeias...


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 15:07)

AnDré disse:


> 25 habitações no incêndio de 2012 no Algarve. O governo até atribuiu uns bons milhares de euros para a ajuda da reconstrução dessas casas.
> Na Madeira, nesse ano, também arderam umas quantas habitações.


 Sim, do Algarve tens razão, apesar de não ter sido nenhuma de habitação totalmente destruida. Da Madeira não conto pois a legislação em materia de prevenção e combate não é a mesma!
Mas repara que sem ser esse caso do algarve tens que recuar a 2005...
Bom, o que quero dizer é que se um proprietario tiver a volta da casa uma faixa de 30 m sem combustiveis, a casa tem uma % infima de arder...dai o facto de poucar arderem não se dever a merito dos bombeiros mas sim dos materiais de construção!
Mas, sublinho, mas a principal virtude dos bombeiros em Portugal é a elevada competencia a combater incendios no interface urbano/florestal!
Ja no incendio florestal propriamente dito estão muito aquem!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2015 às 15:12)

dASk disse:


> É preciso saber que essas habitações do Algarve têm portas e janelas de madeira e as vigas de apoio ao telhado são em barrotes de madeira e forradas a canas secas... convém não esquecer isso...! pra já não falar e isto porque tenho familia na zona do caldeirão (martimlongo) vejo mato e silvas até ao telhados de boa parte das casas nas periferias das aldeias...





AJB disse:


> Sim, do Algarve tens razão, apesar de não ter sido nenhuma de habitação totalmente destruida.



Habitações do Algarve com "portas e janelas de madeira e vigas de apoio ao telhado em barrotes e madeira e forradas a canas secas." 

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2013/02/casas-queimadas-tavira/
http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2013/02/obras-em-sete-casas-ardidas-em-sao-bras-ja-foram-consignadas/
http://images.cdn.impresa.pt/sicnot/2012-08-19-14847711.jpg?v=w960

Ah! E parcialmente destruídas. eheh! 

(Pesquisa google inferior a 1 minuto)


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 15:32)

AnDré disse:


> Habitações do Algarve com "portas e janelas de madeira e vigas de apoio ao telhado em barrotes e madeira e forradas a canas secas."
> 
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2013/02/casas-queimadas-tavira/
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2013/02/obras-em-sete-casas-ardidas-em-sao-bras-ja-foram-consignadas/
> ...


 Não percebo onde esta a piada e o teu espanto!
Com mato ate ao telhado não ha milagres como seguramente saberas!
Os exemplos que dás são de edificações antigas (naturalmente não deixam de ser edificações) e que não tinham a minima manutenção como saberas seguramente!
O caso de ontem da habitação, supostamente ameaçada pelas chamas e que motivou um dos diretos nos telejornais das 20H, tinha ate uma (pareceu me) Palmeira ardida junto à casa, e a casa a 2 ou 3 metros não estava destruida!
Terá sido milagre????


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 15:37)

Foi este o direto que me refiro...e onde se percebe o show off que andou para lá!
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/inc...bideche-foi-soltar-os-animais-e-fugir_v846192


----------



## ruijacome (22 Jul 2015 às 15:53)

AJB disse:


> Foi este o direto que me refiro...e onde se percebe o show off que andou para lá!
> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/inc...bideche-foi-soltar-os-animais-e-fugir_v846192



Desculpe la.. Mais uma vez se ve que os seus posts nao tem credibilidade nenhuma!! Está a falar de uma reportagem, onde nem se ve as frentes de fogo, nem se ve a orografia em volta nem nada do genero!

A serio, desista de tentar provar aquilo que não é possivel provar, nem tente falar daquilo que nao percebe minimamente!!!!!


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2015 às 16:02)

ruijacome disse:


> Desculpe la.. Mais uma vez se ve que os seus posts nao tem credibilidade nenhuma!! Está a falar de uma reportagem, onde nem se ve as frentes de fogo, nem se ve a orografia em volta nem nada do genero!
> 
> A serio, desista de tentar provar aquilo que não é possivel provar, nem tente falar daquilo que nao percebe minimamente!!!!!


 So agora percebi o teu azedume...com que então fazes parte dos bombeiros de cascais é isso?
Não tenho nada contra, a serio, mas tambem não vou ser eu a explicar te mais do que ja expliquei!


----------



## vagas (22 Jul 2015 às 16:18)

A questão nem é bem o tipo de materiais utilizados na construção de habitações, quando se constrói uma habitação não se está a pensar que vai acontecer um sismo, um incêndio ou uma inundação, se pensarmos sempre assim construímos um bumker... Tem que se criar mais tempo de antena em rádios,Tv , internet , panfletos para sensibilizar o cidadão sobre as consequências de não limpar as matas, mostrem casas a arder , chamas perto das casas, apliquem coimas para as pessoas serem obrigadas a ter um perímetro de segurança em caso de incêndio.
Eu sei que o estado português é o pior de todos mas isto é um tema que tem que ser resolvido. Se pensarmos bem este simples gesto acaba com o problema se as vigas do teto são de madeira, se as bases das janelas são de madeira enfim livrando-nos de uma série de problemas com um gesto simples .


----------



## nunessimoes (22 Jul 2015 às 16:30)

Alguém sabe se o IF Alcobertas reacendeu?


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2015 às 16:44)

nunessimoes disse:


> Alguém sabe se o IF Alcobertas reacendeu?


sim reacendeu-se ás 13:33, e já consta na página de ocorrencias da Protecçao Civil, com 81 operacionais, 25 meios, e 1 helicóptero Ligeiro/Médio 
link: http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/inc_florestais/Incêndios Rurais - SIP.pdf


----------



## jonas (22 Jul 2015 às 18:36)

Reduziram os meios agora só tem 75 operacionais e um heli pesado


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2015 às 19:27)

Vitor TT disse:


> fazerem desbastes e deixarem ficar os restos mais finos, muitos deles de pinheiros, que sendo resinosos e depois de secos são autêntica pólvora



Depende do local em que observaste, se foi numa zona protegida, como o PNSC, destina-se a restituir ao solo matéria vegetal que também serve de protecção para conservação da humidade e minimização da erosão pela escorrência. Na serra de Sintra é fundamental conservar o coberto vegetal rasteiro e não retirar os restos biológicos que vão enriquecer e promover a formação de solo. Apesar dos incríveis erros cometidos no passado com a plantação de espécies invasoras e esgotantes dos recursos do solo, verdadeiros crimes ambientais, o próprio pinheiro não é uma espécie autóctone e até mesmo o cipreste, importa equilibrar a erradicação e a criação de espaço para as espécies autóctones com a preservação e criação de solo. Uma zona de protecção natural significa isso mesmo, não é suposto depauperá-la em matéria orgânica, não é um povoamento florestal para exploração mas um local de preservação biológica. A perda de solo é um dos problemas mais graves que atinge a biosfera do planeta. A ideia de "limpar" as florestas vai contra a preservação do solo, e isto é muito pouco falado mediaticamente, em parte porque o seu efeito só é perceptível a longo prazo. O empobrecimento da biosfera nas zonas de floresta só se consegue perceber ao longo de gerações, por isso não tem o impacto instantâneo que mobilizaria consciências.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2015 às 19:39)

à pouco cheirava a fumo, em Coruche cheira mais, pelos vistos o incêndio de Rio Maior reacendeu-se


----------



## jonas (22 Jul 2015 às 19:42)

Também há um incendio em chaves


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Jul 2015 às 20:49)

Incêndio em Vila Velha de Ródão, com quase 200 bombeiros e 5 meios aéreos, dominado.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2015 às 21:56)

Localização do incêndio de Rio Maior/Alcobertas. Alguém me explique por que reacendeu e porque se prolonga tanto tempo e com tão poucos meios, em termos relativos, claro. É para deixar arder, por não haver casas, por ser um Parque Natural e é "natural" que haja incêndios? Desculpem-me o sarcasmo mas há decisões que não entendo. Porque não foram ajudados?












21:45


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Jul 2015 às 22:12)

StormRic disse:


> Localização do incêndio de Rio Maior/Alcobertas. Alguém me explique por que reacendeu e porque se prolonga tanto tempo e com tão poucos meios, em termos relativos, claro. É para deixar arder, por não haver casas, por ser um Parque Natural e é "natural" que haja incêndios? Desculpem-me o sarcasmo mas há decisões que não entendo. Porque não foram ajudados?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, também compreendo. Poderá ser devido ao forte vento e difícil acesso? E deve ser pouco violento. Portanto, só não o apagaram já devido aos acessos e vento. Não se justificará uma mobilização de meios superior a 100. Também há incêndios no Norte que duram e duram e têm 50 ou 60 bombeiros, por serem de pequena dimensão.Já no Centro e no interior temos incêndios de grandes proporções e que duram pouco tempo (inferiores a 12h).  http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pai...es-no-concelho-de-chaves-e-outro-em-rio-maior


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Jul 2015 às 22:52)

Estas 1ªs horas da noite estão a ser conturbadas: 4 incêndios de proporções significativas ativos: Vila Real (141), Portalegre (72), Covilhã (46), Braga (86). Estes 3 últimos surgiram na última hora e já contam com muitos operacionais...


----------



## FJC (23 Jul 2015 às 00:25)

StormRic disse:


> Localização do incêndio de Rio Maior/Alcobertas. Alguém me explique por que reacendeu e porque se prolonga tanto tempo e com tão poucos meios, em termos relativos, claro. É para deixar arder, por não haver casas, por ser um Parque Natural e é "natural" que haja incêndios? Desculpem-me o sarcasmo mas há decisões que não entendo. Porque não foram ajudados?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque o único Parque Natural que se protege neste país é o PNSC!!!! Onde o mato e o pinhal é o mais caro! Por isso todos os outros, em breve vão estar destruídos! Como já se nota em grande escala no da Serra da Estrela e Peneda Gerês!!!
Desculpem, sou de uma terra de Incêndios, Figueiró dos Vinhos e zona da Sertã, e quem convive com incêndios dessa violência, chama fogueira, ao de ontem!!!!
Concordo que se eliminem logo de inicio os incêndios, mas agora questiono. Segundo li, os aviões foram chamadas após 3 horas de incêndio. Se o incêndio com 3 horas de duração estava dominado, que foram fazer de Seia a Cascais!? Dominar um incêndio dominado!? Se tivessem ido quando as vivendas de luxo estavam em perigo......


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 01:17)

dASk disse:


> incêndio importante em Cascais (Alcabideche) vejo o fumo aqui da margem sul com este vento deve estar difícil. Alguém da zona sabe mais informações? segundo o site da prociv estão 100 homens e 2 meios aéreos no local.





dASk disse:


> Grande dispositivo mobilizado, a dar frutos, 187 operacionais, 55 veículos e 4 meios aéreos. Numa área destas não é para menos...





StormRic disse:


> Dois bombardeiros ligeiros estão a passar aqui sobre o mar, várias vezes.





StormRic disse:


> Há mesmo dois bombardeiros pesados a encher no mar ao largo de Cascais, não sei se estão relacionados com o Pisão, mas o facto é que eles pousam na água sem parar e levantam novamente. Os ligeiros dão a volta até ao Tejo.






FJC disse:


> Segundo li, os aviões foram chamadas após 3 horas de incêndio. Se o incêndio com 3 horas de duração estava dominado, que foram fazer de Seia a Cascais!? Dominar um incêndio dominado!? Se tivessem ido quando as vivendas de luxo estavam em perigo......



FJC, atenção à linha do tempo. Vê pelas mensagens acima citadas que 2 dos meios aéreos, os médios ou ligeiros como lhes queiram chamar, já cá estavam desde cedo e os Canadair foram chamados menos de duas horas depois do início do incêndio. Pouco antes das 18h já os via sobre a baía de Cascais a encheram os depósitos de água.
Todo o perímetro estava rodeado de habitações no cimo de encostas inacessíveis a meios terrestres, o risco era enorme. Se contestei o uso destes meios aéreos foi apenas por serem obrigados a usar água do mar, o que vai ter consequências na regeneração do coberto vegetal natural devido à deposição do sal no solo. Insisto que teria sido preferível o uso de helicópteros logo assim que foi dado o alarme inicial, mas uma vez que, segundo parece, não havia disponibildade desses meios e também por opção mais indicada para a situação, segundo opiniões com mais conhecimentos do que a minha, recorreu-se ao uso dos aviões.

Que os nossos Parques Naturais e o único Nacional estão cada vez mais reduzidos e ameaçados pelos incêndios, é um facto.


----------



## Dematos (23 Jul 2015 às 03:59)

Incêndio em Vila Velha de Ródão!?! 200 bombeiros e 5 meios aéreos, nem dei por nada!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2015 às 13:15)

Incêndio de Alcabideche com área ardida de 40 ha!
Houve uma média de 7 operacionais para cada ha ardido!
Cada meio aéreo teve 10 ha a seu cargo (em média)!
Segundo sei ha uma de duas hipoteses:

ou os canadairs e os fire boss atuaram antes de passar a ataque ampliado (inédito numa situação de falta de potencial para gerar um grande incêndio florestal)
ou os mesmos atuaram em ataque ampliado, mas na fase de rescaldo pois o incêndio passou logo a dominado!
Uma ou outra são inéditas
Assim vamos lá vamos...
Fica a consideração da consciencia de cada um, independentemente de ser ou não bombeiro, de morar ou não naquele local ou de lá ter familia!


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2015 às 13:34)

Faltou apenas mais um dado curioso: por cada ha ardido houve pelo menos 2 veiculos de combate!


----------



## ruijacome (23 Jul 2015 às 14:29)

E lá continua voce.. Acham muito 2 veículos por cada ha ? Se desses 2 veículos 1 for um veiculo tanque e outro um veiculo de combate, até è pouco dado as condições atmosféricas e a orografia, visto que um veiculo de combate leva cerca de 1600 litros de agua, que se gastam se for preciso em menos de 10 minutos da forma como estava a arder...

Mais uma vez, não tente falar daquilo que não percebe!!!!

Os Fireboss actuaram durante 04h30 e fizeram 12 descargas cada um

Os Canadair actuaram durante 03h00 e fizeram 11 descargas cada um..

O incendio passou a ATA Às 16h30 mais coisa menos coisa ..

FOi dado como em resolução às 19h00 ..

Os meios aereos de ATA não precisam que passe 1h30 até serem accionados. Se o Comando das operações, na sua analise inicial perceber que o incêndio vai passar dos 90 minutos, os meios ATA podem ser accionados pouco tempo depois do primeiro veiculo chegar ao local..

Acho graça você falar de que não havia potencial para um grande incêndio florestal...

Qualquer incêndio em Parque Natural é logo considerado UM GRANDE INCÊNDIO FLORESTAL .. Ou é difícil perceber isso? Seja aqui na zona seja no Parque Nacional da Peneda Geres e por ai fora.. Voce é do norte do pais, nem conhece a zona, não tem qualquer sustentabilidade para  estar a criticar seja o que for..

Como ja disse em cima, não tente falar daquilo que não percebe!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2015 às 14:51)

ruijacome disse:


> E lá continua voce.. Acham muito 2 veículos por cada ha ? Se desses 2 veículos 1 for um veiculo tanque e outro um veiculo de combate, até è pouco dado as condições atmosféricas e a orografia, visto que um veiculo de combate leva cerca de 1600 litros de agua, que se gastam se for preciso em menos de 10 minutos da forma como estava a arder...
> 
> Mais uma vez, não tente falar daquilo que não percebe!!!!
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela informação aqui partilhada, é de saudar a paciência que tens...


----------



## vagas (23 Jul 2015 às 15:12)

ruijacome disse:


> um veiculo de combate leva cerca de 1600 litros de agua, !


Concordo é muito com o que dizes mas um veículo não leva cerca de 1600L mal a mal um vlci, e é com a nova estrutura, porque com a antiga são 500L , agora tanto faz um VFCI ou um VRCF dependendo do caudal que estejas a usar dura em média 20/30m
Ps: não te estou a criticar mas sim uma retificação


----------



## ruijacome (23 Jul 2015 às 15:26)

vagas disse:


> Concordo é muito com o que dizes mas um veículo não leva cerca de 1600L mal a mal um vlci, e é com a nova estrutura, porque com a antiga são 500L , agora tanto faz um VFCI ou um VRCF dependendo do caudal que estejas a usar dura em média 20/30m
> Ps: não te estou a criticar mas sim uma retificação



OS VFCI's ou VRCI's tem as mesmas capacidades de agua, o que muda é o chassis se é rigido ou não, de qualquer forma a designação VRCI já não existe segundo a NOP 5101/2015

De qualquer forma os VFCI's mais novos é que tem cerca de 3000 litros de agua .. E os que estavam no TO não são dos mais novos nem de perto 

Em 10 minutos os 1800 Litros (que seja) em combate com linhas de 45 como o caso obrigava, desapareciam e desapareceram num instante..


----------



## vagas (23 Jul 2015 às 15:28)

Combate a incêndios florestais/ rurais com linhas de 45? Isso são casos extremos, e em situações de risco de vida... Na minha opinião um desperdício de água


----------



## ruijacome (23 Jul 2015 às 15:32)

Lá está.. Não conhecem a zona, não podem avaliar o que era necessário ou não.. E sim foi necessário atacar com 45 para tentar dominar e proteger as habitações e o Canil municipal junto à zona onde começou o incendio.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Jul 2015 às 16:02)

Parece que em Nisa a situação está complicada. Começou há 10 minutos e tem 70 bombeiros. Loulé (31) , Cartaxo (34) também está sério, não tanto como em Beja (70). Incêndio em Ponte-de-Sôr dominado (70)


----------



## vagas (23 Jul 2015 às 16:11)

Bem eu não conheço a zona nem sei quantos meios estiveram estiveram no TO, mas aposto que lá estavam meios aéreos, então qual o papel do meio aéreo no TO? Não é só mandar baldadas para as estatísticas, um papel muito importante é o REVIS e se bem sei pode ser muito útil atempadamente , ele mais que ninguém consegue dizer o que se passa no TO com essa informação cabe ao COS delinear a estratégia no combate, na minha opinião poupavas tempo de bomba e água, se o heli fizer descargas no local das habitações e lá estar uns carros com linhas de 25, não achas que poupavas água necessária para outro local? Não quero que intérpretes isto ml estamos só a debater, também sei que quem está por fora fala e quando se está no local as coisas não funcionam assim


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2015 às 16:13)

vagas disse:


> Combate a incêndios florestais/ rurais com linhas de 45? Isso são casos extremos, e em situações de risco de vida... Na minha opinião um desperdício de água


 Tens que explicar ao nosso companheiro dos Bombeiros de cascais porque ele isso não entende...é que aquilo não era um incêndio industrial...enfim...


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2015 às 16:14)

a Goldra não tem nada para arder... casas, algumas hortas e arbustos.


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2015 às 16:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pela informação aqui partilhada, é de saudar a paciência que tens...


 Nem sempre tem razão aquele que diz/escreve aquilo que gostamos de ouvir/ler ou que nos dá jeito!
Mas cada um fica na sua verdade ou naquela que lhe parece tal...


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2015 às 16:20)

So uma questão para o ruijacome: ha quantos anos voÇês não tinham aí um incêndio destes (refiro me à área)?


----------



## vagas (23 Jul 2015 às 16:27)

AJB disse:


> Tens que explicar ao nosso companheiro dos Bombeiros de cascais porque ele isso não entende...é que aquilo não era um incêndio industrial...enfim...


Epa eu nem é a questão de ser um IF rural mas acho que é mandar água a mais, não estou a criticar nem quero ser mal interpretado mas a malta das grandes cidades não está tão calejada em IF como a malta do Norte ou Malta do interior, temos que ser realistas numa coisa , sê falarmos de incêndios urbanos a malta das grandes cidades da o bailhinho a malta da província, mas se falarmos em incêndios rurais ou florestais não estão tão avontade...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2015 às 16:35)

AJB disse:


> Nem sempre tem razão aquele que diz/escreve aquilo que gostamos de ouvir/ler ou que nos dá jeito!
> Mas cada um fica na sua verdade ou naquela que lhe parece tal...



Sim, guru.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Jul 2015 às 16:50)

Peço desculpa por interromper este debate/conversa que aqui se desenrola, mas alguém sabe de outro site sem ser este http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/ onde se possa ver a estimativa da área ardida de incêndios florestais em Portugal? Ainda sou muito novo nestas andanças...


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2015 às 17:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, guru.


 Não te admito esse tipo de afirmações!
Queres debater o tema muito bem, senão queres escolhe outro pra esse tipo de abordagens!


----------



## Snifa (23 Jul 2015 às 17:21)

Só uma questão: os Canadair estavam com base em Seia e vieram exclusivamente para Cascais para combater o incêndio?


----------



## vagas (23 Jul 2015 às 17:22)

Snifa disse:


> Só uma questão: os Canadair estavam com base em Seia e vieram exclusivamente para Cascais para combater o incêndio?


Faz parte ...


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2015 às 17:34)

Snifa disse:


> Só uma questão: os Canadair estavam com base em Seia e vieram exclusivamente para Cascais para combater o incêndio?


 Sim, mas os canadair tem um raio de cobertura nacional por isso é natural que assim seja!


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2015 às 17:36)

robinetinidol disse:


> Peço desculpa por interromper este debate/conversa que aqui se desenrola, mas alguém sabe de outro site sem ser este http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/ onde se possa ver a estimativa da área ardida de incêndios florestais em Portugal? Ainda sou muito novo nestas andanças...


 Ha o SGIF, mas é reservado...depois tens os relatorios quinzenais do ICNF!
De qualquer forma apenas incêndios com relevancia é que lá aparecem...


----------



## Snifa (23 Jul 2015 às 17:39)

AJB disse:


> Sim, mas os canadair tem um raio de cobertura nacional por isso é natural que assim seja!


Ok, então naquele momento o incêndio do PNSC seria o mais grave a nivel Nacional que justificasse a entrada dos Canadair?


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2015 às 17:53)

Snifa disse:


> Ok, então naquele momento o incêndio do PNSC seria o mais grave a nivel Nacional que justificasse a entrada dos Canadair?


 Depende do que considerares mais grave...
O Canadair é um avião de grande capacidade (5500L) que normalmente é acionado em ataque ampliado nos grandes incêndios florestais! São meios extremamente caros e de elevada capacidade de ataque, logo guardados para situações mais complicadas! Não pode descarregar junto a uma casa sob pena de ferir alguem, por exemplo!
Na altura havia mais incêndios em curso com um potencial de destruição florestal muito superior (em Cinfães, Castelo Branco, Vila Pouca de Aguiar por ex), mas sem duvida que o de cascais era o mais mediático!
Esta discussão (saudavel sublinhe se, quase na totalidade) deve se ao facto de ter criticado o elevado numero de meios humanos/materiais aplicados aquele incendio, derivado a ser um incendio com pouquissimo potencial de destruição florestal!
Havia sim, nunca o neguei, risco para algumas edificações! Mas com o numero astronomico de operacionais e meios terrestres envolvido, os canadair e os fire boss não seriam, como não foram, decisivos!
Daí que referi, e mantenho, que foi pura e simplesmente show off!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2015 às 18:10)

Por aqui já vejo algum fumo disperso pelo ar, e também já cheira a incêndio. Vários focos de incêndio no distrito de Santarem.
A nortada moderada nao ajuda em nada ao seu combate.


----------



## rozzo (23 Jul 2015 às 19:16)

Vejo bastante fumo a N/NE de Oeiras, mas a minha localização não permite grande observação nem ter noção de distância. Alguém sabe de algo?

Parece mais para NE, zona que Queluz/Belas? Cheira bastante a incêndio de facto.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 19:30)

rozzo disse:


> Vejo bastante fumo a N/NE de Oeiras, mas a minha localização não permite grande observação nem ter noção de distância. Alguém sabe de algo?
> 
> Parece mais para NE, zona que Queluz/Belas? Cheira bastante a incêndio de facto.



Há alertas 50 minutos atrás para a Tapada das Mercês e para Colaride.
Muito fumo foi levado rapidamente até à península de Setúbal.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 19:47)

Várias ondas regulares de fumo vêem-se sobre a península de Setúbal, vindas de norte/noroeste. Mostram que o vento está muito intenso nos níveis logo acima da superfície e também à superfície.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Jul 2015 às 20:02)

StormRic disse:


> Várias ondas regulares de fumo vêem-se sobre a península de Setúbal, vindas de norte/noroeste. Mostram que o vento está muito intenso nos níveis logo acima da superfície e também à superfície.


No sat24 não consigo detetar...


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 20:06)

robinetinidol disse:


> No sat24 não consigo detetar...



O fumo fica bastante baixo, junto à superfície.

As últimas ocorrências:






Uma parte do fumo que se vê daqui também deve vir de Abrantes. Agora menos denso.

Edição: observando melhor a direcção do vento, o fumo de Abrantes não deve ser visível, Norte ou NNW levam-no para longe do litoral.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Jul 2015 às 20:15)

StormRic disse:


> O fumo fica bastante baixo, junto à superfície.
> 
> As últimas ocorrências:
> 
> ...


Pois, deve vir do de Sintra (59 bombeiros- vê-se no sat24) e de Abrantes (96)


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2015 às 20:26)

por aqui tenho o horizonte a N/NE todo castanho


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 20:33)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui tenho o horizonte a N/NE todo castanho



Esse fumo deve ser o de Abrantes, entre outros.


----------



## james (23 Jul 2015 às 20:39)

AJB disse:


> Depende do que considerares mais grave...
> O Canadair é um avião de grande capacidade (5500L) que normalmente é acionado em ataque ampliado nos grandes incêndios florestais! São meios extremamente caros e de elevada capacidade de ataque, logo guardados para situações mais complicadas! Não pode descarregar junto a uma casa sob pena de ferir alguem, por exemplo!
> Na altura havia mais incêndios em curso com um potencial de destruição florestal muito superior (em Cinfães, Castelo Branco, Vila Pouca de Aguiar por ex), mas sem duvida que o de cascais era o mais mediático!
> Esta discussão (saudavel sublinhe se, quase na totalidade) deve se ao facto de ter criticado o elevado numero de meios humanos/materiais aplicados aquele incendio, derivado a ser um incendio com pouquissimo potencial de destruição florestal!
> ...




Então pode concluir - se que essa decisão de deslocar esses meios para o incêndio de Cascais foi mais política do que técnica ?


----------



## vagas (23 Jul 2015 às 20:42)

Basicamente sim


----------



## David sf (23 Jul 2015 às 20:59)

rozzo disse:


> Vejo bastante fumo a N/NE de Oeiras, mas a minha localização não permite grande observação nem ter noção de distância. Alguém sabe de algo?
> 
> Parece mais para NE, zona que Queluz/Belas? Cheira bastante a incêndio de facto.



Por volta das 19:30 havia um incêndio entre o Cacém e Barcarena, muito perto da linha de comboio.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 21:18)

james disse:


> Então pode concluir - se que essa decisão de deslocar esses meios para o incêndio de Cascais foi mais política do que técnica ?



Não é possível concluir-se alguma coisa sem ter acesso a todos os dados. Quem lá esteve ou o combateu terá, obviamente, muito mais conhecimento da situação real.

A zona é uma das mais cosmopolitas e turísticas, é também uma zona de residência ou estadia de muitos estrangeiros. A actuação dos meios aéreos foi, certamente, observada por muitas pessoas para quem não é frequente ver um incêndio tão perto e sentir a sua ameaça. É fácil pensar que essa circunstância pesou na decisão de usar os referidos meios, mas não é uma prova, é uma circunstância inevitável.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Jul 2015 às 22:03)

Incêndio em curso no mesmo local do incêndio de 7 Julho - Tomar. E na Sertã, 87 bombeiros. Sem ajuda de meios aéreos. Mas também, a humidade relativa deve estar mais alta..e a temperatura está mais baixa.


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Jul 2015 às 23:03)

robinetinidol disse:


> Incêndio em curso no mesmo local do incêndio de 7 Julho - Tomar. E na Sertã, 87 bombeiros. Sem ajuda de meios aéreos. Mas também, a humidade relativa deve estar mais alta..e a temperatura está mais baixa.


Ambos dominados


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Jul 2015 às 23:03)

celia salta disse:


> Ambos dominados


Agora a situação mais complexa será em Chaves.


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Jul 2015 às 23:49)

AnDré disse:


> Em termos de valor por hectar, quanto valem os 50 hectares de Cascais que arderam? E os 2000 de Tomar?
> Quanto custaria o prejuízo de uma casa que fosse engolida pelas chamas ali? E em Tomar?
> Também há que ter isso em conta.
> 
> ...





vagas disse:


> Combate a incêndios florestais/ rurais com *linhas de 45*? Isso são casos extremos, e em situações de risco de vida... Na minha opinião um desperdício de água



Até os _*canadairs *_fizeram rescaldo.


----------



## vagas (23 Jul 2015 às 23:51)

PedroMAR disse:


> Até os _*canadairs *_fizeram rescaldo.


Realmente já se vê de tudo... 
Estariam em formação?
Ou será para os turistas sacarem fotos e vídeos?


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Jul 2015 às 23:57)

vagas disse:


> Realmente já se vê de tudo...
> Estariam em formação?
> Ou será para os turistas sacarem fotos e vídeos?



O pessoal tem que ver as máquinas que está à disposição.


----------



## vagas (24 Jul 2015 às 00:03)

Pedro se a coisas sem pés nem cabeça esta foi uma delas,  não me venham com histórias nunca justificou os meios aéreos pesados nesse IF, ainda por cima com aquela área ardida, não me levem a mal mas é a zona que é, quantos meios pesados estiveram hoje em chaves?


----------



## PedroMAR (24 Jul 2015 às 00:08)

vagas disse:


> Pedro se a coisas sem pés nem cabeça esta foi uma delas,  não me venham com histórias nunca justificou os meios aéreos pesados nesse IF, ainda por cima com aquela área ardida, não me levem a mal mas é a zona que é, quantos meios pesados estiveram hoje em chaves?



Será que o COS / PCO sabia de todos os meios que tinha no TO? 
Depois os ALFAS foram para outro IF e só fizeram um descarga, mas pronto


----------



## AJB (24 Jul 2015 às 00:09)

james disse:


> Então pode concluir - se que essa decisão de deslocar esses meios para o incêndio de Cascais foi mais política do que técnica ?


Sim,não tenho qualquer duvida que foi uma decisão politica. Não é invulgar os srs presidentes de câmara pressionarem o sec de estado ou ministro. Aconteceu na Trofa ha uns dias atrás


----------



## vagas (24 Jul 2015 às 00:12)

PedroMAR disse:


> Será que o COS / PCO sabia de todos os meios que tinha no TO?
> Depois os ALFAS foram para outro IF e só fizeram um descarga, mas pronto


Se pensarmos bem é fácil para o COS fazer uma boa gestão de meios, repara com ataques de linhas de 45 são mais os VTGC's que os vf's, logo é fácil fazer um bom posicionamento de meios, com ajuda dos meios aéreos não tens grande problema


----------



## ruijacome (24 Jul 2015 às 00:14)

AJB disse:


> Tens que explicar ao nosso companheiro dos Bombeiros de cascais porque ele isso não entende...é que aquilo não era um incêndio industrial...enfim...



Voce percebe tanto disto, que até pensa que só em incendios industriais é que usam linhas de agua de 45.. Mais uma vez, se percebe que voce não percebe nada de Bombeiros ou da operação de combate a incendios ...

Se tiver com atenção às imagens das televisoes dos ultimos incendios, em todos ve ataque com linhas de 45 ou mais pequenas de 38 muito comuns no norte e centro do pais.. 

Mas, não vou perder o meu latim, com alguem que não percebe minimamente das operações e que nem conhece o local nem tao pouco mais ou menos a orografia do terreno e nem sabe como estavam as frentes do incendio!


----------



## vagas (24 Jul 2015 às 00:15)

ruijacome disse:


> Voce percebe tanto disto, que até pensa que só em incendios industriais é que usam linhas de agua de 45.. Mais uma vez, se percebe que voce não percebe nada de Bombeiros ou da operação de combate a incendios ...
> 
> Se tiver com atenção às imagens das televisoes dos ultimos incendios, em todos ve ataque com linhas de 45 ou mais pequenas de 38 muito comuns no norte e centro do pais..
> 
> Mas, não vou perder o meu latim, com alguem que não percebe minimamente das operações e que nem conhece o local nem tao pouco mais ou menos a orografia do terreno e nem sabe como estavam as frentes do incendio!


Responde.me a uma pergunta simples
Qual a vantagem de usar linhas de 45/38 num combate a um IF


----------



## AJB (24 Jul 2015 às 00:23)

ruijacome disse:


> Voce percebe tanto disto, que até pensa que só em incendios industriais é que usam linhas de agua de 45.. Mais uma vez, se percebe que voce não percebe nada de Bombeiros ou da operação de combate a incendios ...
> 
> Se tiver com atenção às imagens das televisoes dos ultimos incendios, em todos ve ataque com linhas de 45 ou mais pequenas de 38 muito comuns no norte e centro do pais..
> 
> Mas, não vou perder o meu latim, com alguem que não percebe minimamente das operações e que nem conhece o local nem tao pouco mais ou menos a orografia do terreno e nem sabe como estavam as frentes do incendio!


Tens razão. Não percebo nada de BBS. Mao percebo nem tenho que perceber de BBS para perceber de comportamento do fogo. Sabes é por usarem tantas vezes linhas de 45, canadairs e tanta gente a rescaldar que ha tao 'poucos' reacendimemtos no país.  Olha, este if de Vieira do Minho desta noite foi um. Vais lá vais assim...


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2015 às 12:56)

*Longer, More Frequent Fire Seasons*

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=86268&eocn=home&eoci=iotd_readmore


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2015 às 18:32)

*Área ardida em Portugal terá redução drástica se houver prevenção de incêndios*

A conclusão é de um estudo coordenado, em Portugal, pelo investigador do CITAB/UTAD e especialista em incêndios, Paulo Fernandes. Políticas deveriam apostar muito mais na prevenção dos incêndios para reduzir a área ardida. Portugal é o país do mundo onde uma aposta na prevenção dos fogos florestais daria mais retorno, com uma redução drástica da área ardida. É a conclusão de um estudo internacional, coordenado, em Portugal, pelo especialista em fogos florestais, Paulo Fernandes.
“Uma intervenção na vegetação para prevenir um incêndio, num único hectare, em Portugal, reduz um hectare queimado no futuro. Pode parecer trivial, como uma substituição, mas é um valor muito alto. Por exemplo, na Austrália, na floresta de eucalipto, é preciso intervir em três ou quatro hectares para reduzir a área ardida por incêndio num hectare”, elucida o investigador do Centro de Investigação e de Tecnologias Agro-ambientais e Biológicas (CITAB), da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD), Paulo Fernandes.
O estudo abrangeu 10 áreas com diferente clima e vegetação em Portugal, Espanha, Estados Unidos da América, Canadá, África do Sul e Austrália e “é bastante representativo das regiões do mundo mais problemáticas em termos de incêndios”, refere o perito. Segundo a investigação, a área que arde dentro das fronteiras nacionais é muito mais determinada pelo passado do que qualquer outra região em análise. “O teste às medidas de prevenção dá-se quando um incêndio encontra uma área convenientemente tratada. Quanto maior for a área ardida, maior é a probabilidade de tais encontros acontecerem, mas em Portugal a redução de área ardida causada pela intervenção é superior à que seria de esperar”, explica Paulo Fernandes.
UTAD e CITAB têm equipa multidisciplinar dedicada aos incêndios que pode ajudar o governo num projecto de prevenção nacional. Com vários cursos na área florestal e ambiental e um corpo docente e de investigadores muito activo na temática dos fogos, “a UTAD tem todas as condições para servir nesta área, que consideramos de interesse nacional”, salienta o especialista. “Se todos os anos intervirmos estrategicamente em cerca de 5% de um determinado território, com o passar do tempo, vamos ter o país adequadamente protegido dos fogos florestais”, declara Paulo Fernandes, que acrescenta que, “à escala nacional, e considerando as regiões com risco de incêndio elevado, estamos a falar de cerca de 75 mil hectares por ano”. As intervenções para a prevenção de incêndios, que podem ser comparticipadas por fundos comunitários, apresentam custos desde os 50 euros por hectare, com a técnica de fogo controlado, até aos mil euros, com meios mecânicos, “dependendo muito das características e condições do terreno, se é floresta ou mato, plano ou inclinado”, adverte Paulo Fernandes.
Outras técnicas passam pelo pastoreio ou pela alteração da composição florestal, com maior presença de espécies que ardam com mais dificuldade, nomeadamente por criarem condições mais húmidas. Segundo o investigador do CITAB, este estudo mostra que há um caminho alternativo à “aposta dos governos portugueses, que tem sido muito reactiva, porque a resposta política a um ano mau de incêndios é reforçar o combate, apesar de se dizer sempre que o problema é a falta de prevenção.” Na opinião de Paulo Fernandes, as prioridades de atribuição de financiamento deveriam ser “repensadas” e o investimento dado à prevenção deveria ser “substancialmente maior”.

O artigo completo pode ser consultado aqui.

Fonte: CITAB


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2015 às 01:16)

Gerofil disse:


> apresentam custos desde os 50 euros por hectare, com a técnica de fogo controlado, até aos mil euros, com meios mecânicos, “dependendo muito das características e condições do terreno, se é floresta ou mato, plano ou inclinado”, adverte Paulo Fernandes.
> Outras técnicas passam pelo pastoreio ou pela alteração da composição florestal



Tudo isto trará a diminuição dos fogos a curto e médio prazo, mas a degradação e perda dos solos e riqueza biológica a médio/longo prazo será inevitável. Claro que o fogo controlado diminui os incêndios, é óbvio, se já ardeu... "Meios mecânicos" significa arrasar o coberto vegetal, espoliar o solo da matéria essencial à sua formação; significa o extermínio de incontáveis espécies; significa pobreza biológica no futuro. Todos estes métodos têm subtilmente o mesmo efeito a longo prazo que os próprios incêndios, arrasar o que é natural e aumentar cada vez mais a intervenção humana, algo que a natureza nunca precisou ao longo de milhões de anos para encontrar o seu equilíbrio. É apenas mais um grande negócio, como já o é o combate aos fogos.
Nada disto traz benefício no futuro a longo prazo, mas nessa altura quem tiver feito negócio desta maneira já estará morto e pouco lhe interessa. Vive-se e planeia-se cada vez mais para o imediato e para o mediatico.


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2015 às 19:48)

O tópico dos incêndios esteve suspenso mais de uma semana pois o nível das discussões e insinuações tornou-se pouco edificante transmitindo uma lamentável imagem para o exterior por parte de profissionais que deveriam preocupar-se mais em colaborar do que entrar em picardias.

Incêndios não é um tema pilar deste fórum pelo que se optou por suspender do que perder tempo e trabalho a moderar, e será suspenso de novo se as coisas voltarem ao mesmo ponto.

*Está reaberto agora, mas apenas para efeitos de previsões/condições meteorológicas adversas/risco; e relato/acompanhamento de situações correntes. 
Intermináveis discussões de carácter operacional e guerras de bandeiras não são permitidas. Deve existir certamente na Internet algum local mais apropriado do que este fórum aonde especialistas  dessa área possam aprofundar esse tipo de temas. *

*Recomenda-se também a leitura das condições de utilização do fórum, em especial o ponto 1.3*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ajuda/condicoes-de-utilizacao


----------



## dASk (3 Ago 2015 às 19:21)

Boa tarde. Há um incêndio muito grave em Álvaro (Oleiros) a mobilizar um grande dispositivo neste momento. muitas Grifs e Gruatas de vários distritos em mobilização para a zona. Pelo radar do ipma parece bem grande! alguém de perto sabe dar mais informações?


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2015 às 20:13)

dASk disse:


> Boa tarde. Há um incêndio muito grave em Álvaro (Oleiros) a mobilizar um grande dispositivo neste momento. muitas Grifs e Gruatas de vários distritos em mobilização para a zona. Pelo radar do ipma parece bem grande! alguém de perto sabe dar mais informações?


Mesmo ao lado da Sertã  Entre os concelhos há uma grande área florestal que já tinha ardido...


----------



## dahon (3 Ago 2015 às 20:27)

Passaram agora por aqui os dois Fire BOSS em direcção ao aeródromo de Viseu, por isso os meios aéreos já desmobilizaram.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2015 às 20:32)

dahon disse:


> Passaram agora por aqui os dois Fire BOSS em direcção ao aeródromo de Viseu, por isso os meios aéreos já desmobilizaram.


Pelo radar parece que continua bem violento


----------



## FJC (3 Ago 2015 às 21:44)

Foto de: Catarina Henriques.
Retirada do Faceboock

Pela foto, nota-se bem a violência do vento, e naquelas serras..... ninguém o agarra! Nestes últimos dias tenho reparado que a violência dos incêndios na zona centro tem vindo a aumentar! O reflexo do inverno/primavera seca, a começar a sobressair. E ainda "a procissão vai no adro"......


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2015 às 21:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mesmo ao lado da Sertã  Entre os concelhos há uma grande área florestal que já tinha ardido...



Localização em terreno muito difícil, declivoso, e numa mancha florestal única (a região é o maior povoamento de pinheiro da europa):







dahon disse:


> Passaram agora por aqui os dois Fire BOSS em direcção ao aeródromo de Viseu, por isso os meios aéreos já desmobilizaram.



O número de meios aéreos tem sido à medida deste incêndio terrível:







guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo radar parece que continua bem violento



As condições do vento toda a tarde estiveram muito adversas, vento médio na ordem dos 20 Km/h, de NW ou W. Os valores da estação mais próxima mostram-no desde que deflagrou:











O número de operacionais e de meios no terreno atestam a gravidade da situação. No radar nota-se agora uma diminuição do fumo, esperemos que esteja a evoluir favoravelmente e não se prolongue por 24 horas como aconteceu com o incêndio de Caria.


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2015 às 22:13)

Ligeira diminuição do vento às 21h, alguma rotação para oeste.
A foto deve ter sido obtida cerca das 20h, observa-se que progride para a crista da serra, cotas superiores a 800m, onde estão as eólicas. Do outro lado da crista já é a vertente para Oleiros. Mas se o vento rodar mesmo para oeste poderá poupar essa crista.





Os meios e operacionais no terreno foram substancialmente reforçados.






Todo o perímetro do incêndio parece estar limitado pelas estradas N350 e N351:


----------



## nunessimoes (3 Ago 2015 às 22:28)

StormRic disse:


> Ligeira diminuição do vento às 21h, alguma rotação para oeste.
> A foto deve ter sido obtida cerca das 20h, observa-se que progride para a crista da serra, cotas superiores a 800m, onde estão as eólicas. Do outro lado da crista já é a vertente para Oleiros. Mas se o vento rodar mesmo para oeste poderá poupar essa crista.
> 
> 
> ...


Isso já era... O IF já passou a EN 350 e já subiu a encosta para as eólicas e neste momento vai a descer em direção a Monte Fundeiro... Isto uma das frentes... A outra anda na zona se Corujeira...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2015 às 23:18)

Sabes se essa vertente que dizes corresponde às ventoinhas eólicas são aquelas que estão nas minhas imagens na Sertã? Acho que é provável visto que tinha vista para Noroeste. Não queria nada que aquela região ardesse, sim o triângulo Sertã, Oleiros e Mação está sempre em risco de incêndio extremo, mas a cobertura vegetal ainda estava a recuperar bem como havia muitos locais replantados.   É muito má a situação.


----------



## nunessimoes (4 Ago 2015 às 00:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sabes se essa vertente que dizes corresponde às ventoinhas eólicas são aquelas que estão nas minhas imagens na Sertã? Acho que é provável visto que tinha vista para Noroeste. Não queria nada que aquela região ardesse, sim o triângulo Sertã, Oleiros e Mação está sempre em risco de incêndio extremo, mas a cobertura vegetal ainda estava a recuperar bem como havia muitos locais replantados.   É muito má a situação.


Essa das fotos é o cabeço Rainho ainda não chegou e espero bem que não...


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 00:36)

nunessimoes disse:


> Essa das fotos é o cabeço Rainho ainda não chegou e espero bem que não...



Mas se já passou para o Monte Fundeiro terá transposto parte dessa crista, pode é não ter chegado ao cimo do Cabeço Rainho:






Continuava às 23.40 






Às 23h o vento mantinha-se de NW numa média das estações mais próximas de 15 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 00:51)

nunessimoes disse:


> Essa das fotos é o cabeço Rainho ainda não chegou e espero bem que não...



Cabeço Rainha não é aí mas a sul de Oleiros, altitude 1084 m. Essa crista que está a arder é chamada de Serra Vermelha, culmina a pouco mais de 940m.

Às 00:40, quase 500 operacionais


----------



## FJC (4 Ago 2015 às 01:22)

Foto retirada do Faceboock, com o ponto deste incêndio à 01h00. Para quem conhece aquela zona, sabe o quanto difícil é andar por ali, naquelas estradas! Sobe e desce constante! Impossível fazer melhor naquelas condições de terreno e meteorológicas!






Créditos de: Lucas Emanuel.

Além de que, andam a divertir-se à custa do sofrimento de outros! Vários alertas de novos incêndios no distrito de Oleiros e mais dois nos distritos vizinhos! Sertã (este esteva na página do 112, mas depois saiu, ver se aparece na actualização de incêndios daqui a 20 minutos), e Pedrogão Grande.


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 01:32)

FJC disse:


> Foto retirada do Faceboock, com o ponto deste incêndio à 01h00. Para quem conhece aquela zona, sabe o quanto difícil é andar por ali, naquelas estradas! Sobe e desce constante! Impossível fazer melhor naquelas condições de terreno e meteorológicas!



Uma catástrofe, a dispersão da frente por tantos focos faz temer pelos pequenos lugares com habitações na zona.
Pela imagem não distingo bem se toda a nuvem por cima é só fumo ou se há mesmo nuvens de condensação sobre as montanhas, nota-se a iluminação por cima pelo luar e até se vêem algumas estrelas.
Não é possível saber de que ângulo foi obtida? À direita em baixo será Álvaro?


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 01:37)

> O incêndio que lavra há oito horas no concelho de Oleiros, Castelo Branco, obrigou à evacuação de quatro pessoas em habitações isoladas, duas das quais estavam acamadas, disse à agência Lusa o presidente da câmara local.
> 
> "Neste momento, aparentemente não existem povoações propriamente ditas em risco. Há meios no terreno que estão a protegê-las, segundo diz o comandante [do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Castelo Branco] 'estarão protegidas'. De qualquer maneira, tiveram que evacuar preventivamente quatro pessoas de lugares mais isolados, duas das quais estavam acamadas", adiantou à agência Lusa o presidente da Câmara de Oleiros, Fernando Marques Jorge.
> 
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...a-evacuacao-de-quatro-pessoas-1704006?frm=ult


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2015 às 01:38)

Isto é 2003 e 2005 outra vez.   Não queria nada que a região fosse afetada. Acreditem que, como o StormRic afirmou, é das maiores áreas de pinhal. Sem dúvida uma catástrofe.


----------



## Dematos (4 Ago 2015 às 04:17)

Lamentavel!! No domingo houve pelo menos 2 nos arredores de Proença-a-Nova; um deles iniciou-se já éra noite, veleu os bombeiros andarem perto (no rescaldo do outro)! Eles andam aí... 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 04:28)

Situação às 3:45








> *O presidente da Câmara de Oleiros, Fernando Marques Jorge, disse hoje à Lusa que o exército está a ajudar a combater o incêndio florestal que lavra no concelho desde as 13:43 de segunda-feira.*
> «O primeiro-ministro, Pedro Passos Coelho, e o secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, João Almeida, já manifestaram preocupação com a situação e a sua solidariedade», disse à agência Lusa, o presidente da Câmara de Oleiros, Fernando Marques Jorge.
> 
> O autarca adiantou ainda que o exército se encontra no terreno a ajudar a combater o fogo que deflagrou pelas 13:43 de segunda-feira, em Oleiros, no distrito de Castelo Branco, e que 11 horas depois mantém uma frente ativa e está a ser combatido em terreno acidenteado por quase cinco centenas de operacionais, potenciado por ventos fortes.
> ...



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=784775

http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/55bffc360cf274bb130057c0

http://www.sapo.pt/noticias/sobe-para-501-numero-de-operacionais-no_55c02eeb49bf7cab166a6acf


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 05:28)

Este era o vale por onde o fogo já terá passado, Corujeira, e Longra em segundo plano, do lado esquerdo, Álvaro ao fundo, Pandos na encosta do lado direito, vista desde a N350, a cerca de 840 m de altitude, 100 m abaixo das eólicas da Serra Vermelha. O PCO situa-se a menos de 2 Km em linha recta, 3 Km por estrada, para a direita da imagem, perto da Cruz do Casal Novo. Oleiros fica na direcção oposta desta tomada de vista.




O fumo levado para SE vê-se no radar a sul de Oleiros e um pouco sobre esta zona. Os ecos podem não ser significativos pois concentra-se a baixa altitude. Os tons de verde em baixo e do lado esquerdo são ruído.





Está já em toda a encosta para sul, perto de Oleiros:





Estado inalterado às 4:45


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 06:59)

Foi dominado! Já bem próximo de Oleiros, deve seguir-se um longo rescaldo.


----------



## nunessimoes (4 Ago 2015 às 07:31)

StormRic disse:


> Foi dominado! Já bem próximo de Oleiros, deve seguir-se um longo rescaldo.


É verdade... A área é enorme...deve passar seguramente os 2000ha... 

Como vão estar as condições hoje para lá? Continuação de ventos fortes?


----------



## DrFog (4 Ago 2015 às 09:26)

A video showing the scale of the forest fire and a successful helicopter crew fly over and extinguishing a forefront of the fire:


It will be important to know how this fire was ignited.


----------



## nunessimoes (4 Ago 2015 às 13:47)

Reactivação forte... Reforço de meios em curso... IF Oleiros


----------



## Garcia (4 Ago 2015 às 13:57)

Boas..
Ontem estava eu por Pedrogão Grande e consegui ver a coluna de fumo que despertou a atenção... passado pouco tempo reparei que andavam dois meios aéreos a abastecer muito perto de mim, na barragem do Cabril..
Mais logo já partilho as fotos que tirei..


----------



## nunessimoes (4 Ago 2015 às 15:49)

IF zona de Ourém arde com intensidade...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2015 às 15:52)

Nessa zona é sempre assim, mal há um foco arde tudo o resto e é difícil parar. A região e arredores têm as maiores áreas ardidas em Portugal. Esta é mais uma. Mas 601 operacionais quer dizer que foi muito grave.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2015 às 17:27)

Daqui avistou uma grande nuvem dispersa pelo ar, do incêndio de Ourém, já conta com 159 operacionais, 42 veículos e 7 meios aéreos. 
Arde actualmente em Povoamento florestal, segundo a Prot.Civil.


----------



## vagas (4 Ago 2015 às 17:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Daqui avistou uma grande nuvem dispersa pelo ar, do incêndio de Ourém, já conta com 159 operacionais, 42 veículos e 7 meios aéreos.
> Arde actualmente em Povoamento florestal, segundo a Prot.Civil.



Continuas a avistar? Pelo rádio acabei de ouvir If em conclusão...


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 17:35)

Estou em Fátima, Ourém, e o incêndio assumiu grandes proporções em apenas meia hora (15:10). A coluna de fumo inclinada alargou bastante e há uma faixa de fumo preto pelo horizonte (15:40). Produziu muito fumo. Depois começou a sair fumo branco-acinzentado da parte esquerda (15:50), e deixou de pogredir para o lado esquerdo (direcção de Caxarias e Olival). No entanto, não tenho noção da verdadeira dimensão do incêndio, pois com o fumo muito negro, ocluiu a visibilidade da parte direita. 16:15 estava mais pequeno, fumo branco, mas muito escuro da parte direita, sem se ver coluna. 16:45 começõu novamente a reactivar no lado esquerdo, com fumo negro. 17:30 está fumo muito negro e maior. A situação deve ter-se agravado. Qualquer coisa perguntem. Tenho completa visibilidade daqui. Talvez tenha mudado de direcção para o sentido contrário.


----------



## vagas (4 Ago 2015 às 17:38)

Obrigado, só não entendo o porque de darem o incêndio em conclusão no rádio, ou existem 2 incêndios na mesma área ou então não sei


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 17:42)

vagas disse:


> Obrigado, só não entendo o porque de darem o incêndio em conclusão no rádio, ou existem 2 incêndios na mesma área ou então não sei


Pois, daqui parece que está agressivo... Houve é um em Seiça há 2 horas e depois deixou de aparecer no histórico da ANPC... Vou tentar postar umas fotos que tirei.


----------



## PedroMAR (4 Ago 2015 às 17:43)

vagas disse:


> Continuas a avistar? Pelo rádio acabei de ouvir If em conclusão...



Ainda está ativo


----------



## vagas (4 Ago 2015 às 17:43)

Estava a ouvir uma comunicação de outro IF ali perto


----------



## PedroMAR (4 Ago 2015 às 17:45)

vagas disse:


> Obrigado, só não entendo o porque de darem o incêndio em conclusão no rádio, ou existem 2 incêndios na mesma área ou então não sei


Havia 2 nessa zona. 
Um deles ainda está ativo


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 17:45)

Pois, no ANPC já conta com 170 bombeiros, 2 frentes. Significa que no histórico já deve ter passado de 200


----------



## vagas (4 Ago 2015 às 17:45)

Yap agora é que reparei, a designação do COS era muito idêntica


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 17:50)

nunessimoes disse:


> Reactivação forte... Reforço de meios em curso... IF Oleiros



Essa informação é segura? Onde é que pode ser confirmada? No histórico de ontem o incêndio está dado como em curso. Continuo sem perceber se o histórico de um dia anterior é actualizado nos dias seguintes ou se fica com o estado em que estava à meia-noite. Alguém consegue esclarecer isto? Nas ocorrências significativas em curso nada aparece.



> HOJE às 13:37
> 
> *O incêndio que lavrou entre o início da tarde de segunda-feira e hoje de manhã no concelho de Oleiros, distrito de Castelo Branco, consumiu entre 500 e 700 hectares de floresta e mato, estima a Câmara Municipal.*
> O presidente da autarquia, Fernando Marques Jorge, disse à Lusa que "arderam alguns palheiros, uma casa abandonada e morreu algum gado caprino” e indicou que “a Câmara vai, dentro do possível, ajudar” as pessoas afetadas.
> ...



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=784883


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 17:52)

StormRic disse:


> Essa informação é segura? Onde é que pode ser confirmada? No histórico de ontem o incêndio está dado como em curso. Continuo sem perceber se o histórico de um dia anterior é actualizado nos dias seguintes ou se fica com estado em que estava à meia-noite. Alguém consegue esclarecer isto? Nas ocorrências significativas em curso nada aparece.
> 
> 
> 
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=784883


Pois, eu tenho a mesma dúvida... Mas por ex., no incêndio de Tomar, lembro-me de no dia seguinte ter ido ver e tinham acrescentado mais bombeiros durante a noite, para 698. À meia noite do dia anterior estavam para aí 600... portanto, penso que em alguns casos actualizam. Até nesse mesmo incêndio, á meia noite estava Em Curso, e depois no dia seguinte já estava "Em Resolução"


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 17:55)

robinetinidol disse:


> Pois, eu tenho a mesma dúvida... Mas por ex., no incêndio de Tomar, lembro-me de no dia seguinte ter ido ver e tinham acrescentado mais bombeiros durante a noite, para 698. À meia noite do dia anterior estavam para aí 600... portanto, penso que em alguns casos actualizam. Até nesse mesmo incêndio, á meia noite estava Em Curso, e depois no dia seguinte já estava "Em Resolução"



Então se fôr actualizado o incêndio de Oleiros está em curso.

Ourém:



> HOJE às 17:29
> 
> * Um incêndio que deflagrou hoje numa zona de mato no concelho de Ourém está a ser combatido por 125 operacionais e quatro meios aéreos, de acordo com a página da Internet da Proteção Civil. *
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 18:02)

Ourém e Oleiros (o registo térmico de Oleiros não terá sido actualizado)






Detalhe de Ourém:


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 18:11)

[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 18:11)

http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...ade-meteorologica-dos-ultimos-16-anos-1704055



> *Portugal enfrenta pior severidade meteorológica dos últimos 16 anos*
> Ricardo Garcia
> 
> 04/08/2015 - 14:23
> ...


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 18:13)




----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 18:13)

Eco de radar da nuvem de fumo do incêndio de Ourém, há 15 minutos:






Condições de vento adversas, de NW superior a 20 Km/h em toda a região:






Os ecos de radar sobre Oleiros são insignificantes, quase nulos.


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 18:14)

Todas estas foram tiradas às 17:45


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 18:32)

Povoamento florestal que está a ser atingido pelo incêndio de Ourém, especialmente do lado Este da N356:


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 18:38)

Este será o tipo de povoamento, pinheiro.
Junto à N356 perto da rua do Bonfim:


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 19:02)

243 bombeiros. Agora não se consegue distinguir nenhuma coluna de fumo. Está tudo preto.


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 19:02)

Situação e evoluir em dimensão:






O eco na imagem de radar está menor.
Às 18h mantinham-se as características do vento, NW cerca de 20 Km/h.


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 19:10)

No satélite 24 vê-se uma grande nuvem de fumo. Mas ainda tenho dúvidas: o tempo exato em que a imagem é mostrada é o que está entre parentesis? Por exemplo, quando diz 18h00 (16h00) é 16h00?


----------



## CptRena (4 Ago 2015 às 19:13)

16H é o UTC, 18H é o tempo central europeu (França, Alemanha, Espanha também). Ou seja equivale a 17H portuguesas, hora de verão (UTC+1).


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 19:19)

Entre as 18h e as 19h parece ter havido uma rotação do vento para WNW ou mesmo Oeste, a nuvem de fumo de Ourém dispersa-se em arco para Leste:





(esta imagem é de há vinte minutos atrás)

Não consigo identificar no histórico de incêndios diário qual é o que está a produzir a extensa nuvem de fumo a norte, penso que distrito do Porto.

Já sei, é o de Paços de Ferreira, das 16:41, está em resolução.


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 19:24)

StormRic disse:


> Entre as 18h e as 19h parece ter havido uma rotação do vento para WNW ou mesmo Oeste, a nuvem de fumo de Ourém dispersa-se em arco para Leste:


Pois, realmente parece que o vento mudou de direcção


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 19:30)

http://radiohertz.pt/ourem-incendio...e-duzentos-operacionais-tomar-na-expectativa/


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 19:34)

Incêndios no continente europeu, impressionante...



Spoiler: Incêndios Europa


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 19:35)

Daqui já dá para ver melhor as colunas de fumo, que são baixas e parecem uns "tufos" de algodão (permitam-me a expressão). Deve ser devido ao vento, que faz com que em vez de se formarem colunas altas, são baixas e arrastadas, de superfície. O fumo intenso negro de fundo está  a dissipar e deu lugar a essas 3 colunas/tufos.


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 19:37)

StormRic disse:


> Incêndios no continente europeu, impressionante...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Incêndios Europa


Realmente... tem sido assim desde que descobri este site, há cerca de 1 mês... Ucrânia e Moldávia...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2015 às 19:46)

Ainda avisto a coluna de fumo no ar,que se estende por vários quilómetros no horizonte, certamente será ainda o IF de Ourém.


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 19:56)

Continua Ourém, há vários outros incêndios menores que este:








Vento de NW à superfície leva a coluna de fumo principal (a seta indica a origem) para SE, nos níveis médio/baixo uma componente maior de Oeste dispersa a grande massa de fumo anterior para Leste.


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 20:12)

Segundo a RTP, incêndio em Ourém quase dominado. Dentro de 30min-1h estará em "Fase de Resolução". Daqui não se avista nenhuma coluna de fumo. Só fumo disperso no horizonte. A pronta intervenção dos bombeiros é que conduziu a este desfecho, certamente, pois ao fim de 3-4 horas estavam quase 300 operacionais. Se não tivessem atacado em força, de certeza que se descontrolava e alastrava por uma enorme zona florestada de mato e pinhal. A sorte foi não haver mais nenhum incêndio na zona e de ser o único no país de proporções elevadas, porque se acontecesse como em 2005 (muitos incendios de grandes proporções ao mesmo tempo, o desfecho seria outro).


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2015 às 21:02)

Algum cheiro a incêndio por aqui, e nota-se algum fumo tipo névoa no horizonte. Estando o vento de NW provavelmente será influência do de Ourém?


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2015 às 21:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Algum cheiro a incêndio por aqui, e nota-se algum fumo tipo névoa no horizonte. Estando o vento de NW provavelmente será influência do de Ourém?


É bem capaz de ser... De facto, inicialmente, a nuvem de fumo seguiu na direcção de Portalegre... depois, mais ao fim da tarde houve rotação de ventos e espalhou-se também para Norte e Este...


----------



## Dematos (4 Ago 2015 às 21:24)

Aqui, a impressão que dá é que o fumo vem de um grande incêndio a norte, dado que atravessa as serras de Pronça-a-Nova muito espesso e vai-se dissipando a medida quem vem para sul!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 21:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Algum cheiro a incêndio por aqui, e nota-se algum fumo tipo névoa no horizonte. Estando o vento de NW provavelmente será influência do de Ourém?





Dematos disse:


> Aqui, a impressão que dá é que o fumo vem de um grande incêndio a norte, dado que atravessa as serras de Pronça-a-Nova muito espesso e vai-se dissipando a medida quem vem para sul!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2



Na animação de satélite o fumo formou um arco que primeiro se desenvolveu para nordeste, depois esse fumo e o que continuou a ser produzido progrediu para Leste.


----------



## Garcia (4 Ago 2015 às 23:22)

Como disse uns posts atrás, aqui ficam as fotos..
Relembro que foram fotos tiradas *ONTEM (dia 03)*... na barragem do Cabril..

16h06m - Miradouro Nossa Sr. da Confiança (Lado Este da barragem)..



03082015-IMG_8700 by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

16h06m



03082015-IMG_8701 by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

16h48m



03082015-IMG_8739 by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

16h50m



03082015-IMG_8761 by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

16h59m



03082015-IMG_8770 by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

16h59m



03082015-IMG_8779 by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

17h00m



03082015-IMG_8784 by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

Quando vinha de regresso para casa, por volta das 19h30m, ainda passei por várias corporações que deveriam ir ao auxilio..


----------



## StormRic (5 Ago 2015 às 13:59)

Garcia disse:


> Relembro que foram fotos tiradas *ONTEM (dia 03)*... na barragem do Cabril..



Muito bem realizadas as fotos. Nesta altura ainda o incêndio levava menos de três horas. Não me tinha apercebido da nebulosidade local, interessantes formações de altostratus.


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Ago 2015 às 18:06)

IF em Albergaria dos Doze (norte de Ourém) controlado. 190 bombeiros. Daqui parece estar apagado. Só um pouco de fumo no horizonte.


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2015 às 20:40)

Dois incêndios significativos em valpacos


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2015 às 20:45)

Um deles já dominado


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Ago 2015 às 21:08)

O dia de hoje está a terminar, com muitas ocorrências e operacionais, mas sem nenhum incêndio de grandes proporções.


----------



## aoc36 (5 Ago 2015 às 21:25)

Cheiro intenso a fumo em Albufeira, vesse uma coluna de fumo vindo de norte.

Edit: vem de São Marcos da Serra!


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2015 às 21:39)

Esse incêndio já tem quase 100 operacionais


----------



## aoc36 (5 Ago 2015 às 23:36)

O incêndio em São Marcos da Serra já conta com 170 operacionais.


----------



## vagas (5 Ago 2015 às 23:39)

Gostava de saber onde vais buscar esses 180 operacionais


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2015 às 23:41)

Também eu


----------



## aoc36 (6 Ago 2015 às 00:17)

Esta corrigido


----------



## vagas (6 Ago 2015 às 00:21)

O posit correcto é 100 operacionais 30 meios e 3 máquinas de rasto


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 14:41)

Daqui avisto novamente um incêndio considerável no mesmo sítio do de Ourém, há dois dias. Está a pegar com força, de certeza. Fumo cinzento escuro.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 14:57)

Deve ser o de Pedrógão Grande, que fica na mesma direcção, mas ao dobro da distância. 200 bombeiros e 5 meios aéreos em apenas 1h...Fui ver à ANPC e realmente também houve um em Rio de Couros, mas está em Conclusão. Logo, este deve ser o de Pedrógão Grande, e posso dizer que entendo porquê tantos meios. Está cada vez pior, está a formar-se uma coluna de grandes dimensões, larga, cinzenta escura. E está a mais do dobro de distância, pelo que deve estar a ficar gigantesco..


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 15:02)

Incêndio em Ourém - 73 hectares; Incêndio em Oleiros - 858 ha


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2015 às 15:41)

Muita diferença de área ardida


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 16:00)

jonas disse:


> Muita diferença de área ardida


Pois, realmente. Mas também em termos de duração e violência, o incêndio de Oleiros superou. No entanto, estava à espera de um valor superior de área ardida no de Ourém (100-200 ha)


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 16:04)

IF Leiria - 246 bombeiros. Daqui ainda não avisto melhorias. A coluna continua escura e espessa e está a formar um pirocúmulo. Já se moveu um pouco para a esquerda. Entretanto, novo incêndio em Casteleiro, Sabugal (e parece estar violento pela mobilização de meios) e também na Covilhã.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 16:13)

Segundo AFIS, possui uma chama vermelha - viva, o que significa intensidade máxima (_extreme_) e outras laranjas. O satélite geostacionário também regista uma intensidade elevada.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 16:36)

[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IF Pedrógão Grande visto de Fátima. 16:25


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 16:46)

Incêndio de Pedrógão é muito perto de Figueiró dos Vinhos:





Imagem do satélite Aqua, uma hora atrás:




Visível também nesta imagem a área ardida no incêndio de Oleiros (perto da margem direita da imagem).


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 16:51)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Pedrógão Grande visto de Fátima. 16:25



O facto de estar a formar-se um pyrocumulus atesta bem a intensidade térmica do incêndio.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 16:56)

Muito perigosa a deflagração em Aldeia do Souto, Covilhã, às 15:35! É na encosta SE da Estrela, perto de Verdelhos.

Edição: está a demorar muito a actualização do histórico, não é normal.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 17:13)

Incêndio em Castelo Melhor, Vila Nova de Foz Côa, é em terreno muito difícil.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 17:26)

Ainda não atualizaram o histórico das 16:45. Mas olhando para os incêndios Rurais, a situação está muito complicada, com mais de 700 operacionais a combater as chamas por todo o país neste momento.


----------



## keipha (6 Ago 2015 às 17:43)

Avisto da torre um grande incêndio que me parece que já seja ou em Espanha ou muito perto da fronteira. Alguém sabe onde é?


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 17:44)

Invulgar o salto de duas horas na actualização do histórico diário.
Pedrógão está neste estado desolador:


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 17:45)

keipha disse:


> Avisto da torre um grande incêndio que me parece que já seja ou em Espanha ou muito perto da fronteira. Alguém sabe onde é?



Pode ser o de Espanha. Na serra da Gata:


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 17:49)

keipha disse:


> Avisto da torre



Torre, serra da Estrela? Vês o fumo de Aldeia do Souto, aí perto a nordeste?


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 17:49)

StormRic disse:


> Pode ser o de Espanha. Na serra da Gata:


Como se chama o site onde posso visualizar estes mapas de fumo?


----------



## jonekko (6 Ago 2015 às 17:51)

Da ramada avisto uma enorme coluna de fumo que se estende de norte até à  vasco da gama. Não deve ser muito longe uma vez que vi um carro de Caneças a entrar na A8


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 17:51)

robinetinidol disse:


> Como se chama o site onde posso visualizar estes mapas de fumo?



É a página do radar do IPMA, escolhendo o mapa dinâmico e a opção OSM road, por exemplo.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 17:52)

jonekko disse:


> Da ramada avisto uma enorme coluna de fumo que se estende de norte até à  vasco da gama. Não deve ser muito longe uma vez que vi um carro de Caneças a entrar na A8



Pode ser o de Pedrógão que está com uma nuvem de fumo descomunal.

A situação geral está complicada a nível do país.


----------



## keipha (6 Ago 2015 às 17:53)

StormRic disse:


> Torre, serra da Estrela? Vês o fumo de Aldeia do Souto, aí perto a nordeste?


Sim vejo. E vejo também outra coluna que me parece ser para os lados de Vila Nova de Tazem. Mas não há meio de actualizarem o histórico para perceber onde é não certo.


----------



## keipha (6 Ago 2015 às 17:54)

StormRic disse:


> Pode ser o de Espanha. Na serra da Gata:


Deve ser. Está medonho


----------



## keipha (6 Ago 2015 às 17:57)

keipha disse:


> Sim vejo. E vejo também outra coluna que me parece ser para os lados de Vila Nova de Tazem. Mas não há meio de actualizarem o histórico para perceber onde é não certo.


Não falhei muito. É na zona de Mangualde.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 17:57)

33 novas deflagrações nas últimas duas horas, aliás entre as 15:43 e 17:16, que é a última constante no histórico.

Histórico às 17:45, não saíu o das 16:45.


----------



## jonekko (6 Ago 2015 às 17:57)

StormRic disse:


> Pode ser o de Pedrógão que está com uma nuvem de fumo descomunal.
> 
> A situação geral está complicada a nível do país.


De Pedrogão?  Fogo, são muitos klms de distância.  Se for lá acima à  amoreira tiro foto e posto.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 18:03)

jonekko disse:


> De Pedrogão? Fogo, são muitos klms de distância. Se for lá acima à amoreira tiro foto e posto.



Não é o de Pedrógão, deve ser Arruda dos Vinhos,


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 18:08)

Pedrógão, Castelo Melhor, Sabugal, Mangualde, Arruda dos Vinhos.
Os piores até às 17:16.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 18:13)

Um horror a nuvem de fumo de Mangualde:






Vento de oeste-sudoeste  de 16 a mais de 20 Km/h na região.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 18:21)

Incêndio em Pedrógão com nuvem de fumo enorme; assinaladas também Mangualde e serra da Gata em Espanha:


----------



## keipha (6 Ago 2015 às 18:35)

StormRic disse:


> Incêndio em Pedrógão com nuvem de fumo enorme; assinaladas também Mangualde e serra da Gata em Espanha:


O fumo do incêndio de Pedrógão está a unir-se com o fumo do incêndio de Espanha. Incrível o rasto....


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 18:37)

[/IMG] 


IF Pedrógão Grande, 18h:30, visto de Fátima, Ourém.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 18:41)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Pedrógão Grande, 18h:30, visto de Fátima, Ourém.



O vento de noroeste, cerca de 20 Km/h, a espalhar bastante o fumo que nos níveis médios segue para Leste.
O que te parece da evolução nas últimas horas?


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 18:48)

StormRic disse:


> O vento de noroeste, cerca de 20 Km/h, a espalhar bastante o fumo que nos níveis médios segue para Leste.
> O que te parece da evolução nas últimas horas?



Por volta das 16:30 - 17:30 acentuou-se, depois por volta das 18:00 já não se via o pyrocumulus, dando ideia que a coluna de fumo "abateu", talvez devido à acção do vento, ficando escondida em fumo preto, logo, aparentemente, pareceu haver uma melhoria, mas não consigo confirmar, pois não tinha visibilidade. Agora, como comprova a imagem, a coluna já está maior e mais visível, e fumo preto, sendo que o fumo de fundo se dissipou um bocado, não havendo tanto fumo de retaguarda. Já agora, os meus posts das imagens foram bem colocados certo? A minha metodologia foi correta? Eu ora faço copy paste do link BBCode ou só copy paste do BBCode diretamente na parte da mensagem de texto..


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 18:55)

robinetinidol disse:


> Eu ora faço copy paste do link BBCode ou só copy paste do BBCode diretamente na parte da mensagem de texto..



Off-topic: Costuma aparecer algo mais como um link quebrado, além de a imagem ter um link associado desnecessário, mas o simples clique no símbolo de copy do BBcode no Imgur e depois o paste no texto mensagem são suficientes.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 18:57)

Situação mantém-se no incêndio de Pedrógão:


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 19:27)

Daqui vê-se novamente uma coluna abatida, basal, em formato quase oval, mas muito larga e grossa, de cor muito cinzenta. Pode ter acalmado um pouco, mas não muito... O fumo também deve estar a mover-se mais para norte, pois já não deixa um rasto de fumo bastante longo. Depreendo que continua muito complicado.


----------



## tragulla (6 Ago 2015 às 20:13)

keipha disse:


> Avisto da torre um grande incêndio que me parece que já seja ou em Espanha ou muito perto da fronteira. Alguém sabe onde é?


Hola, este es mi primer mensaje, aunque llevo varios años leyendo el foro.
El fuego es en Acebo cerca de mi localidad y a 13 km de la frontera.
En este sitio podéis ver los medios que envía el gobierno de España, pero faltan los que manda la comunidad autónoma de Extremadura.
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/desarr...tica-forestal/incendios-forestales/extincion/


----------



## DaniFR (6 Ago 2015 às 20:28)

Incêndio de Pedrogão Grande visto de Coimbra:






Foto retirada do Fb_Ocorrências em Coimbra, publicada às 16h25.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 21:16)

Às 20:30 já não se avistava nada. Daqui parece totalmente dominado. No entanto, apesar de não sair nenhum fumo, não quer dizer que ainda não esteja para lá a arder... com certeza que sim, mas muito mais calmo. Dá-me a entender que estas últimas 2 horas foram marcadas por um avanço muito significativo dos bombeiros. Em apenas 1 hora diminuiu drasticamente.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 21:43)

robinetinidol disse:


> Às 20:30 já não se avistava nada. Daqui parece totalmente dominado. No entanto, apesar de não sair nenhum fumo, não quer dizer que ainda não esteja para lá a arder... com certeza que sim, mas muito mais calmo. Dá-me a entender que estas últimas 2 horas foram marcadas por um avanço muito significativo dos bombeiros. Em apenas 1 hora diminuiu drasticamente.



Às 20:40 já esperava boas notícias de Pedrógão mas parece que continua, no entanto só com uma frente:







É que o vento na região terá aumentado para uma média de 23 Km/h, NW.

Valores semelhantes à volta de Mangualde, mas de W ou SW.

Mangualde começa a ser outro monstro:


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 21:45)

StormRic disse:


> Às 20:40 já esperava boas notícias de Pedrógão mas parece que continua, no entanto só com uma frente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, realmente. Às 20h deixei de ver o de Mangualde no Satélite, porque apareceram umas nuvens a confundir, mas parece estar a evoluir dramaticamente.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 21:59)

robinetinidol disse:


> Pois, realmente. Às 20h deixei de ver o de Mangualde no Satélite, porque apareceram umas nuvens a confundir, mas parece estar a evoluir dramaticamente.



Situações idênticas às 21:45.
Mangualde mantém quatro frentes.
Já não há meios aéreos, obviamente.
O vento está a ser o pior obstáculo ao combate eficaz.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2015 às 22:21)

StormRic disse:


> Situações idênticas às 21:45.
> Mangualde mantém quatro frentes.
> Já não há meios aéreos, obviamente.
> O vento está a ser o pior obstáculo ao combate eficaz.


Pois, provavelmente, já que a temperatura e humidade desceram bastante...


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 23:00)

Ponto da situação mantém-se às 22:45 para os dois incêndios mais graves. O número de operacionais tem vindo a aumentar.

Que haja ao menos uma quebra do vento, mas em Viseu mantinha-se superior a 20 Km/h às 22h.


----------



## nunessimoes (6 Ago 2015 às 23:04)

IF em Pedrógão com frente de 5 km


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2015 às 23:37)

StormRic disse:


> Ponto da situação mantém-se às 22:45 para os dois incêndios mais graves. O número de operacionais tem vindo a aumentar.
> 
> Que haja ao menos uma quebra do vento, mas em Viseu mantinha-se superior a 20 Km/h às 22h.


Só de pensar que tive lá ainda há uma semana com aquilo tudo verdinho...  Tenho imagens de Pedrogão deste ano, depois comparo para o ano. Como disse esse triângulo do centro do país é o pior em incêndios.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 03:31)

Mais duas catástrofes cuja origem, humana na esmagadora maioria das vezes, por exclusão de partes ou evidência, seja ela com criminosa intenção, negligência, mero descuido ou obscuras intenções políticas ou outras, ficará provavelmente desconhecida, continuará tolerada e considerada normal ou uma fatalidade natural. Enquanto o acto de acender uma chama ou provocar uma faísca, seja ele qual fôr, não estiver carregado de uma pesada responsabilidade e elevada consciência das suas consequências, enquadrada por uma legislação e justiça implacáveis, continuaremos a aproximar-nos do abismo de uma natureza ou pseudo-natureza cada vez mais pobre, desequilibrada, doente, desértica. Só se fala do antes e do depois das deflagrações, prevenção e combate, quase nada se fala ou se faz para que não aconteça o momento da deflagração, para impedir os actos e situações que conduzem a esse instante crucial.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 06:54)

O incêndio de Mangualde foi dado como dominado às 6:00h; Pedrógão terá sido antes das 4h.
Hoje, desde a meia noite, já conseguiram deflagrar mais 24 incêndios, dois ainda estão em curso.
Não estou bem a ver que causas naturais fazem iniciar estes incêndios durante a noite, especialmente quando nem perto estão de outros ainda em curso.


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2015 às 09:34)

Incendio em Alijó já dura a mais de 4horas e quase 50 operacionais e ainda não apareceu nas ocorrências significativas


----------



## vitamos (7 Ago 2015 às 09:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só de pensar que tive lá ainda há uma semana com aquilo tudo verdinho...  Tenho imagens de Pedrogão deste ano, depois comparo para o ano. Como disse esse triângulo do centro do país é o pior em incêndios.



O facto de estar todo verdinho (o que é um facto uma vez que conheço muitíssimo bem a zona e é um paraíso) mostra exactamente o contrário. É que não é o pior do país em termos de incendios. Por isso, e atribuamos os factores que entendermos, é que não existem por esses lados grandes ocorrências desde 2005. Daí estar felizmente (ou estava) tudo verde. De lamentar estas ocorrências.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2015 às 10:10)

Começou agora qui na minha localidade um foco de incendio em mato, com inicio as 9:20, já conta com 37 operacionais, 9 meios e 1 helicóptero, segundo a página da Prot.Civil. O vento está forte, diria, acima de 60 km/h. Apesar de ser perto nao avisto fumo nenhum ainda. Vi passar também um camiao com um depósito cheio de água da REN, nao sei se terá começado nalguma linha de alta tensão, da responsabilidade deles.

Edit: 11:27- o incendio ficou resolvido em cerca de 1 hora, voltando os bombeiros de regresso ao quartel.


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2015 às 12:16)

A julgar pelo AFIS, a situação na Serra da Gata em Espanha está avassaladora... Tantos pontos críticos...


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2015 às 13:05)

IF em Ourém no mesmo sítio de há 3 dias... Já está dominado.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 13:18)

Incêndio força evacuação de 1.400 pessoas no oeste de Espanha:

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=785359


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2015 às 14:33)

Grande incendio em terras de Bouro


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2015 às 14:57)

Incrível... outra ocorrência em Ourém, Rio de Couros. Já é a 2ª hoje e a 4ª nesta semana... Em 15 minutos 33 bombeiros e 1 meio aéreo. Também aqui na vizinhança outro incêndio, aparentemente de grandes proporções em Leiria, Alcobaça.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2015 às 15:20)

Boas,

um pouco OFF -Topic, mas para quem não conheçe, deixo aqui a App para smartphone Android que costumo usar em especial para saber as ocorrências em curso na Proteção Civil, nomeadamente incêndios florestais, funciona bem e é util:

Ponto de Situação:











https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.andromo.dev241696.app225278


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2015 às 15:28)

robinetinidol disse:


> Incrível... outra ocorrência em Ourém, Rio de Couros. Já é a 2ª hoje e a 4ª nesta semana... Em 15 minutos 33 bombeiros e 1 meio aéreo. Também aqui na vizinhança outro incêndio, aparentemente de grandes proporções em Leiria, Alcobaça.


Tem visão para eles?


----------



## JLeiria (7 Ago 2015 às 15:33)

robinetinidol disse:


> Incrível... outra ocorrência em Ourém, Rio de Couros. Já é a 2ª hoje e a 4ª nesta semana... Em 15 minutos 33 bombeiros e 1 meio aéreo. Também aqui na vizinhança outro incêndio, aparentemente de grandes proporções em Leiria, Alcobaça.



Da minha Varanda em Leiria já se vê uma nuvem bem grande do incêndio de Pataias 










Está muito vento de momento...


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2015 às 15:41)

jonas disse:


> Tem visão para eles?


Olá. Para o de Pataias não consigo avistar pois é a única zona para a qual não tenho visibilidade possível ( não tenho nenhuma janela alta desse lado e tenho casas e uma colina a tapar), portanto não consigo dizer nada. Em Ourém, que começou às 14:30h, às 15:00h não se via nada mas agora vê-se fumo escuro, ainda baixo mas nota-se que está a ganhar força, portanto, ainda deve dar um bocado de trabalho. Ou então, poderá ser em Pedrógão Grande, já que fica exatamente na mesma direcção de Ourém. Portanto, ou é o de Ourém a alastrar ou é em Pedrógão Grande reacendimento, mas penso que deve ser no de Ourém. Agora de tarde vou ter que sair e só chegarei em princípio às 20h30 ... Mas tenho mesmo de ir; se bem que não me importava nada de aqui ficar a fornecer informações. Boa tarde.


----------



## JLeiria (7 Ago 2015 às 15:47)

Deixo aqui um link com algumas imagens do inicio do incêndio de Pataias que encontrei no Facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/adelino.pataias/posts/10153518514574819?hc_location=ufi


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2015 às 15:53)

132 bombeiros no incendio em Pataias


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2015 às 15:55)

robinetinidol disse:


> Olá. Para o de Pataias não consigo avistar pois é a única zona para a qual não tenho visibilidade possível ( não tenho nenhuma janela alta desse lado e tenho casas e uma colina a tapar), portanto não consigo dizer nada. Em Ourém, que começou às 14:30h, às 15:00h não se via nada mas agora vê-se fumo escuro, ainda baixo mas nota-se que está a ganhar força, portanto, ainda deve dar um bocado de trabalho. Ou então, poderá ser em Pedrógão Grande, já que fica exatamente na mesma direcção de Ourém. Portanto, ou é o de Ourém a alastrar ou é em Pedrógão Grande reacendimento, mas penso que deve ser no de Ourém. Agora de tarde vou ter que sair e só chegarei em princípio às 20h30 ... Mas tenho mesmo de ir; se bem que não me importava nada de aqui ficar a fornecer informações. Boa tarde.


Incendio de Ourém dominado por isso deve ser reacendimento do de Pedrogão


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 17:42)

JLeiria disse:


> Deixo aqui um link com algumas imagens do inicio do incêndio de Pataias que encontrei no Facebook!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/adelino.pataias/posts/10153518514574819?hc_location=ufi



É importante ler os comentários.


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2015 às 17:43)

jonas disse:


> Incendio de Ourém dominado por isso deve ser reacendimento do de Pedrogão


Sempre consegui vir às 17:00... Pois, provavelmente... mas não há nenhuma notícia sobre isso...Realmente, se o de Ourém foi dominado 15 min. depois de ter ido ver à janela, pareceu-me rapidamente demais, para o fumo que estava de lá a sair...


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2015 às 17:44)

Alguém me explica de onde vêm os mais de 600 operacionais, em Povoamento, nos "Incendios Rurais" da ANPC? Estranho...


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2015 às 18:12)

2 Incêndios em Pedrógão Grande, 1 na Pampilhosa da Serra, 2 na Covilhã...


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2015 às 20:36)

está um cheiro a fumo por aqui intenso que não se pode , mas não sei de que incêndio é


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2015 às 20:53)

david 6 disse:


> está um cheiro a fumo por aqui intenso que não se pode , mas não sei de que incêndio é


Secalhar Rio Maior - Alcobertas


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2015 às 22:19)

IF Pedrógão Grande - 363 ha  ; IF Mangualde - 932. Eu pessoalmente previa que o incêndio de PG tivesse consumido bem mais hectares de floresta... Porque será que o de Mangualde terá consumido 3 vezes mais, dado que durou o mesmo tempo? E na Serra Da Gata em Espanha, foram 5000ha : não parece demais? Alguém me explique?


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2015 às 22:20)

Incêndio em Pataias dominado.


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2015 às 00:12)

david 6 disse:


> está um cheiro a fumo por aqui intenso que não se pode , mas não sei de que incêndio é



Final de tarde/inicio de noite com muito fumo aqui aqui também, até custava a respirar,


----------



## Serrano (8 Ago 2015 às 00:26)

Ainda permanecem alguns focos de incêndio no Sarzedo, mas a situação parece controlada, bem diferente do que se passou ao final da tarde.


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2015 às 13:10)

Novamente incêndio em Rio de Couros, Ourém. Dominado. É a 5ª vez esta semana.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2015 às 15:28)

robinetinidol disse:


> Novamente incêndio em Rio de Couros, Ourém. Dominado. É a 5ª vez esta semana.


Parece muita coincidência, 5 vezes só esta semana, á cerca de 2 ou 3 anos também acontecia o mesmo aqui, era ateado praticamente todos os dia numa mesma semana, só mudava o horário, desde o inicio da manha, até ao inicio da noite. Experimentaram logo de manha, mas como ele era apagado rapidamente e também com a ajuda do helicóptero, depois entao é noutro dia atearam-no de noite e esse já deu mais trabalho, porque nao tinham a ajuda dos meios aéreos. Mas para variar nao se encontrou culpados, mas era sempre na mesma zona que começava, devia de ter algum interesse, ou comércio de eucaliptos, que eram assim vendidos mais baratos...


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2015 às 15:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parece muita coincidência, 5 vezes só esta semana, á cerca de 2 ou 3 anos também acontecia o mesmo aqui, era ateado praticamente todos os dia numa mesma semana, só mudava o horário, desde o inicio da manha, até ao inicio da noite. Experimentaram logo de manha, mas como ele era apagado rapidamente e também com a ajuda do helicóptero, depois entao é noutro dia atearam-no de noite e esse já deu mais trabalho, porque nao tinham a ajuda dos meios aéreos. Mas para variar nao se encontrou culpados, mas era sempre na mesma zona que começava, devia de ter algum interesse, ou comércio de eucaliptos, que eram assim vendidos mais baratos...


Pois, tem razão. E agora começou outro em Ourém, numa freguesia diferente mas daqui não avisto nada.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Ago 2015 às 15:38)

Incêndio em Terras de Bouro:




Forest Fire, Terras de Bouro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2015 às 15:39)

Em Viana do Castelo- Vila nova de Cerveira aquilo está complicadíssimo, a julgar pelo AFIS?


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2015 às 15:40)

Céu a ficar com fumo vindo dos incêndios a Norte do Porto


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2015 às 15:43)

robinetinidol disse:


> Pois, tem razão. E agora começou outro em Ourém, numa freguesia diferente mas daqui não avisto nada.



Será este: OURÉM, NOSSA SENHORA DAS MISERICÓRDIAS
VILAR DOS PRAZERES
POVOAMENTO FLORESTAL
EM CURSO 44 operacionais, 11 veiculos e 1 meios aéreo
início ás 14:16

Já nao me recordo, mas acho que foi de um incendio em Ourém, que ainda ardeu umas horas, que consegui avistar daqui uma coluna de fumo, no mes passado.


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2015 às 15:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Será este: OURÉM, NOSSA SENHORA DAS MISERICÓRDIAS
> VILAR DOS PRAZERES
> POVOAMENTO FLORESTAL
> EM CURSO 44 operacionais, 11 veiculos e 1 meios aéreo
> ...


Sim, era a esse que me referia... já está dominado. Daqui não se vê nada. 
No mês passado? Possivelmente, já que tem havido uma quantidade enorme de ignições aqui... São tantas que já nem me lembro...


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2015 às 16:57)

Bem, confesso que estou admirado... tantos incêndios em todo o país, num dos dias de maior risco de incêndio e com mais ocorrências do ano, e não avisto nem uma pontinha de fumo! Ainda bem (ainda bem por aqui, claro, já que noutros sítios não é bem assim...)! Bom sinal...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2015 às 17:04)

ontem 1 foco de incendio, e hoje outro, que começou agora as 16 horas, mas felizmente ambos apagados rapidamente, ainda assim o de hoje contou com 26 operacionais, 7 veiculos, e 1 helicóptero, o de ontem também contou praticamente com os mesmos números.
Ambos foram agríclolas. O helicóptero nao sei ser terá sediado aqui perto, mas ele chega ao local rapidamente, as vezes logo quando o 1º, ou 2º veiculo. Encheu nas piscinas aqui da localidade, e depois voltou a aterrar num terreno para fechar e arrumar o balde, já depois da conclusao do foco.
Esta zona daqui é muito perigosa, é constituida essencialmente por eucalipto, muito mato, e terrenos baldios abandonados, e também de algum declive acentuado, por isso é que é prontamente tem os meios deslocados rapidamente.


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2015 às 17:18)

robinetinidol disse:


> Bem, confesso que estou admirado... tantos incêndios em todo o país, num dos dias de maior risco de incêndio e com mais ocorrências do ano, e não avisto nem uma pontinha de fumo! Ainda bem (ainda bem por aqui, claro que noutros sítios não é bem assim...)! Bom sinal...





Pedro1993 disse:


> ontem 1 foco de incendio, e hoje outro, que começou agora as 16 horas, mas felizmente ambos apagados rapidamente, ainda assim o de hoje contou com 26 operacionais, 7 veiculos, e 1 helicóptero, o de ontem também contou praticamente com os mesmos números.
> Ambos foram agríclolas. O helicóptero nao sei ser terá sediado aqui perto, mas ele chega ao local rapidamente, as vezes logo quando o 1º, ou 2º veiculo. Encheu nas piscinas aqui da localidade, e depois voltou a aterrar num terreno para fechar e arrumar o balde, já depois da conclusao do foco.
> Esta zona daqui é muito perigosa, é constituida essencialmente por eucalipto, muito mato, e terrenos baldios abandonados, e também de algum declive acentuado, por isso é que é prontamente tem os meios deslocados rapidamente.


Pois, tal como aqui em Ourém...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2015 às 18:31)

Portugal vai enviar mais de 100 operacionais e 30 veículos para ajudar no combate ao fogo florestal que lavra há três dias sem controlo na província espanhola da Extremadura.


----------



## boneli (8 Ago 2015 às 18:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Portugal vai enviar mais de 100 operacionais e 30 veículos para ajudar no combate ao fogo florestal que lavra há três dias sem controlo na província espanhola da Extremadura.



Não se o que é que vamos para lá fazer???? Com tanto bombeiro de qualidade em Espanha e equipas XPTO´S que eles têm...


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2015 às 18:59)

Neste momento é visível uma grande coluna de fumo para os lados de Valongo, bastante alta, escura e larga.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2015 às 19:18)

Snifa disse:


> Neste momento é visível uma grande coluna de fumo para os lados de Valongo, bastante alta, escura e larga.



Uma foto que fiz há minutos, não sei ao certo onde possa ser, talvez para a  zona de Recarei ou então logo atrás de Valongo


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 19:34)

boneli disse:


> Não se o que é que vamos para lá fazer???? Com tanto bombeiro de qualidade em Espanha e equipas XPTO´S que eles têm...



É um gesto que nos poderá salvar no futuro imediato numa altura de aflição. Além disso o incêndio é uma calamidade que se pode estender para este lado da fronteira, pois o vento vai mudar.


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 19:38)

Um dos piores dias de horror.

Às portas do Gerês, há mais de 32 horas:






Fumo conjunto dos incêndios no Minho:






Ponto da situação há meia hora:


----------



## paulo_rafael (8 Ago 2015 às 19:41)

Snifa disse:


> Uma foto que fiz há minutos, não sei ao certo onde possa ser, talvez para a  zona de Recarei ou então logo atrás de Valongo



Penso ser na zona de Paredes/Cristelo.

Aqui por Campo / Valongo, tem sido um ano "calmo".

cumprimentos


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 19:45)

Snifa disse:


> Uma foto que fiz há minutos, não sei ao certo onde possa ser, talvez para a zona de Recarei ou então logo atrás de Valongo



Portela do Monte, Penafiel, início às 18:11. 

Histórico do dia


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2015 às 19:47)

Céu cheio de fumo e horizonte enevoado, tudo devido ao fogo na Sierra de Gata em Espanha... Está extremamente agressivo pelos vistos.


----------



## paulo_rafael (8 Ago 2015 às 19:50)

StormRic disse:


> Portela do Monte, Penafiel, início às 18:11.
> 
> Histórico do dia



Nao é esse incendio, este começou por volta das 17h, e visto daqui de casa, penafiel fica pro lado direito, onde tambem existe uma coluna de fumo.


----------



## dahon (8 Ago 2015 às 19:52)

Os dois canadairs já desmobilizaram, acabaram agora de passar aqui por Viseu em direcção a sudeste, presumo que para a sua base em Seia.


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 19:52)

Se não passar a ser crime fazer piqueniques ou outras actividades de ar livre com fogueiras, fogareiros ou qualquer tipo de ignição, se não passar a ser crime fazer queimas de lixo, queimadas, etc, se não passar a ser crime usar maquinaria junto a coberto vegetal em estado de secura, se não passar a ser crime atirar foguetes, se não houver autuações, detenções, julgamentos, condenações, etc amplamente noticiadas, este inferno vai continuar. Que se lixem as tradições, os costumes, os hábitos, as ignorâncias, as negligências! Mudem de mentalidade, pobre país!


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2015 às 20:17)

Neste momento avisto daqui do Porto ( Marquês)  a coluna do incêndio em Vila Nova de Cerveira, muito larga e escura 

O Céu está a ficar todo com uma cor acastanhada, muito fumo trazido pelo Vento Norte.


----------



## paulo_rafael (8 Ago 2015 às 21:04)

Incendio a ganhar dimensao entre as zonas de Sobrado e Alfena.

Nao se encontra nada na actualizaçao das 20h45.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 01:43)

ANPC em sobrecarga, última actualização continua a ser a das 22:50 de ontem:


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2015 às 01:49)

StormRic disse:


> ANPC em sobrecarga, última actualização continua a ser a das 22:50 de ontem:


Isto está terrível!! Houve algum incêndio registado aqui pela zona do distrito de lisboa? É que há umas horas sentia-se um cheiro muito intenso a queimado


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2015 às 01:56)

StormRic disse:


> ANPC em sobrecarga, última actualização continua a ser a das 22:50 de ontem:


Estranho, porque:


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 02:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estranho, porque:



Não é estranho porque compus e inseri a mensagem antes de a actualização sair há uma quarto de hora atrás.
5 incêndios nas ocorrências significativas. O histórico de ontem só foi publicado à 1:45 de hoje.

E o que é normal, ou tem sido normal, é as actualizações serem horárias.


----------



## boneli (9 Ago 2015 às 10:43)

Finalmente o incêndio de Terras de Bouro dominado. Fica para trás 3 dias de fogo e umas grandes centenas de área ardida com alguma floresta de Carvalho pelo meio. Muitos anos para recuperar. Principais problemas.....geografia do terreno, vento muito forte e povoamento muito disperso.

Preocupante é o incêndio de Vila Nova de Cerveira.

Para finalizar deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo da receção do dispositivo português de combate a incêndios que foi apoiar o combate ao grande fogo no Serra da Gata em Espanha. Mudança de mentalidades porque os bombeiros são gente e merecem mais respeito mesmo neste fórum. Somos pessoas não somos máquinas e fazemos o que podemos e o que sabemos.

Um incêndio, sua luta e prevenção não se resume aos bombeiros e ao comportamento do fogo. Os bombeiros têm que ser vistos como parte da solução e não como parte do problema.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 12:25)

Outra vez incêndio em Rio de Couros, Ourém...Não se avista nada daqui.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 12:29)

Estive a pensar: Porque é que nos incêndios de Terras de Bouro e Vila Nova de Cerveira, se foram assim tão grandes, porque não aconteceu como no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande: um reforço massivo de bombeiros e meios aéreos? Foram 200 bombeiros, pouco mais... Pelas imagens que vi, pelo menos o de Terras de Bouro parecia pouco violento e de reduzidas dimensões (mas claro, não quer dizer nada, pois não estou lá)... só se foi por isso... mas também é um bocado estranho durarem dias, enquanto que o de Pedrógão Grande, muitíssimo violento, foi dominado em poucas horas...(se bem que teve mais de 500 bombeiros e 10 meios aéreos)... Não sei...


----------



## james (9 Ago 2015 às 12:35)

robinetinidol disse:


> Porque é que nos incêndios de Terras de Bouro e Vila Nova de Cerveira, se foram assim tão grandes, porque não aconteceu como no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande: um reforço massivo de bombeiros e meios aéreos? Foram 200 bombeiros, pouco mais... Pelas imagens que vi, pelo menos o de Terras de Bouro parecia pouco violento e de reduzidas dimensões (mas claro, não quer dizer nada, pois não estou lá)... só se foi por isso... mas também é um bocado estranho durarem dias, enquanto que o de Pedrógão Grande, muitíssimo violento, foi dominado em poucas horas...(se bem que teve mais de 500 bombeiros e 10 meios aéreos)... Não sei...





Os incêndios no Norte , vá la saber - se porque , nunca tem grandes reforços para o combate , mesmo que seja em regiões importantíssimas como o PNPG .

Se calhar e por ficar longe de Lisboa . . .


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 12:39)

robinetinidol disse:


> Outra vez incêndio em Rio de Couros, Ourém...Não se avista nada daqui.


Bem parece que essa zona está amaldiçoada mesmo
 OURÉM
 RIO DE COUROS E CASAL DOS BERNARDOS 
-CASAL DOS SECOS
Incendio AGRÍCOLA EM CURSO 
23 Operacionais, 5 veiculos e 1 meio aéreo


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 12:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bem parece que essa zona está amaldiçoada mesmo
> OURÉM
> RIO DE COUROS E CASAL DOS BERNARDOS
> -CASAL DOS SECOS
> ...


Pois, de certeza! Já é a 6ª vez...


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2015 às 12:44)

robinetinidol disse:


> Estive a pensar: Porque é que nos incêndios de Terras de Bouro e Vila Nova de Cerveira, se foram assim tão grandes, porque não aconteceu como no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande: um reforço massivo de bombeiros e meios aéreos? Foram 200 bombeiros, pouco mais... Pelas imagens que vi, pelo menos o de Terras de Bouro parecia pouco violento e de reduzidas dimensões (mas claro, não quer dizer nada, pois não estou lá)... só se foi por isso... mas também é um bocado estranho durarem dias, enquanto que o de Pedrógão Grande, muitíssimo violento, foi dominado em poucas horas...(se bem que teve mais de 500 bombeiros e 10 meios aéreos)... Não sei...



Neste caso específico ontem à tarde calhou ver na CMTV um responsável a falar disso e explicar porquê. Zona complicada cheia de vales íngremes e poucos acessos, muito vento, incêndio é combatido só em determinados locais seguros e favoráveis e os meios eram os necessários para essa realidade. Nem sempre despejar centenas de pessoas num incêndio é a melhor solução. Quem está à frente das coisas certamente sabe o que faz. E recomendo a leitura desta mensagem, esse tipo de discussão não é mais permitida aqui, se queres debater esse tipo de coisas terás que procurar outro local que não este fórum. Este tópico é apenas para seguimento de situações.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 12:53)

Vince disse:


> Neste caso específico ontem à tarde calhou ver na CMTV um responsável a falar disso e explicar porquê. Zona complicada cheia de vales íngremes e poucos acessos, muito vento, incêndio é combatido só em determinados locais seguros e favoráveis e os meios eram os necessários para essa realidade. Nem sempre despejar centenas de pessoas num incêndio é a melhor solução. Quem está à frente das coisas certamente sabe o que faz. E recomendo a leitura desta mensagem, esse tipo de discussão não é mais permitida aqui, se queres debater esse tipo de coisas terás que procurar outro local que não este fórum. Este tópico é apenas para seguimento de situações.


Ok, muito obrigado pela informação. Claro, certamente saberão o que fazem. Não quero, de todo, incentivar a um debate aceso. Era apenas para ficar com uma ideia, já que não sou nenhum profissional desta área. Fico-me por aqui.Continuação de boa tarde


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 13:28)

bombeiros portugueses que foram ajudar no grande incêndio na serra da gata em Espanha foram aplaudidos pelos espanhóis e agradecidos


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2015 às 14:23)




----------



## DRC (9 Ago 2015 às 15:18)

Parece que voltou o fogo à zona da Covilhã. Avista-se bastante fumo a partir daqui do Sabugal.

Aparece na atualização das 14h45 da página das ocorrências da Proteção Civil. Será em Varanda dos Carqueijais, na União de Freguesias da Covilhã e Canhoso. Estão no local 110 operacionais, com 30 meios terrestres e 4 aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 15:29)

Depois da óptima recepção, e apoios por parte dos nossos vizinhos espanhóis, aos nossos bombeiros, que já estão de regresso ao nosso país novamente. 
Os meios portugueses envolvidos no combate ao fogo na província espanhola da Extremadura, dado hoje como estabilizado, estão a regressar a Portugal, para responder a emergências florestais em território nacional. À chegada, foram ovacionados por uma população espanhola.
“Os bombeiros portugueses vão regressar devido a algumas emergências florestais em Portugal”, disse hoje à agência Lusa uma fonte oficial do Governo Regional (Junta) da Extremadura.

A entidade extremenha que coordena o combate aos incêndios, o Plano de Luta contra Incêndios Florestais da Extremadura (Plan INFOEX) declarou – hoje de madrugada – como “estabilizado” o incêndio da Serra da Gata, o que permitirá o regresso a suas casas dos desalojados na localidade de Hoyos. Estas pessoas regressarão a suas casas ao longo da manhã.

http://observador.pt/2015/08/09/video-bombeiros-portugueses-ovacionados-espanha/


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2015 às 17:39)

*IF em Vale de Colmeias, concelho de Miranda do Corvo:*
















Fotos do FB_grupo Ocorrências em Coimbra


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 17:40)

Fogos na região norte detectados hoje por satélite:






Na bacia do Cávado, Terras de Bouro, zona envolvente do PNPG:






Pitões das Júnias:






Monção:






e Cerveira:







Incêndio num dos piores locais da periferia do PNSE, encosta da Covilhã, Varanda dos Carqueijais,
às 15:45





16:45





O ataque em força dos meios aéreos, não é para menos, extremamente perigosa e de difícil acesso aos meios terrestres esta área.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 17:51)

Varanda dos Carqueijais:











Condições de vento de SE que na área desta encosta é forçado a tomar o rumo de Sul, empurrando o fogo pela encosta acima:






Webcam para norte:


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 17:55)

Ponto da situação há vinte minutos para a Covilhã:


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 18:02)

Ponto da situação de Cerveira, 31 horas:






Monção, 19 horas:







Incêndios hoje no distrito de Braga, montanhas:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2015 às 18:10)

incrivel as imagens na CMTV dos incendios em miranda do corvo e vila nova de cerveira


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2015 às 18:12)

Foto que tirei há 5min do incêndio de Miranda do Corvo:


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2015 às 18:16)

Como posso ver esses mapas?


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2015 às 18:17)

Esse de Miranda do Corvo visto de norte







O de VN Cerveira tem fumo muito negro


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 18:27)

Por aqui já se sente o cheiro dos incendios que começaram á pouco no concelho vizinho de Alcanena, e também se ve o fumo disperso pelo ar.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 18:27)

1337 disse:


> Como posso ver esses mapas?



Nesta página: http://easteurope.afis.co.za/


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 18:35)

DaniFR disse:


> Foto que tirei há 5min do incêndio de Miranda do Corvo:





1337 disse:


> Como posso ver esses mapas?





Vince disse:


> Esse de Miranda do Corvo visto de norte



Localização aproximada do incêndio de Miranda do Corvo na detecção pelos satélites MSG (Meteosat), tem um desvio que pode ser avaliado pelo incêndio da Covilhã, símbolos redondos grandes para o MSG. GOES/MSG são geoestacionários, a grande altitude; os outros detectores são satélites de órbita baixa, mais precisos.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Ago 2015 às 18:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui já se sente o cheiro dos incendios que começaram á pouco no concelho vizinho de Alcanena, e também se ve o fumo disperso pelo ar.


Parece ter acalmado um pouco o fumo na origem mas há dispersão por bandas de cinzento a ocupar o céu.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2015 às 18:48)

StormRic disse:


> Localização aproximada do incêndio de Miranda do Corvo na detecção pelos satélites MSG (Meteosat), tem um desvio que pode ser avaliado pelo incêndio da Covilhã, símbolos redondos grandes para o MSG. GOES/MSG são geoestacionários, a grande altitude; os outros detectores são satélites de órbita baixa, mais precisos.


A localização exacta é na zona do circulo central.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 18:50)

DaniFR disse:


> A localização exacta é na zona do circulo central.



Mas tal não se aplica à localização do incêndio da Varanda dos Carqueijais e não é sempre o que tenho observado noutros casos. Tens observação/informação no local? Semide, portanto?


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 18:53)

DaniFR disse:


> A localização exacta é na zona do circulo central.



Vale de Colmeias, já consegui encontrar no mapa. Sim, será na zona desse círculo.

Eco de radar:


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2015 às 19:03)

Última actualização da Protecção Civil:


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 19:06)

Grande tristeza este incêndio em Tourém. Será que temos ajuda do lado espanhol? Talvez estejam a combater em articulação com o outro foco, haverá correlação entre as duas deflagrações?
16:45




18:45 (sem alteração)


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 19:11)

Cerveira...


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 19:14)

306 ocorrências, uma *centena delas no distrito do Porto*, está tudo louco?

6056 operacionais


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 19:38)

Novamente IF em Rio de Couros, Ourém... pela 7ª vez


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 19:41)

Daqui avisto fumo disperso do incendio de alcanena. Do lado Norte fumo disperso.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Ago 2015 às 19:42)

Outro incêndio na zona em pouco mais de 2 horas após o primeiro. Segundo familiares o primeiro localiza-se na aldeia do Espinheiro e o segundo, mais recente, próximo de minha casa. Há pouco passaram por aqui 2, penso que, canadair.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 19:50)

thunderboy disse:


> Outro incêndio na zona em pouco mais de 2 horas após o primeiro. Segundo familiares o primeiro localiza-se na aldeia do Espinheiro e o segundo, mais recente, próximo de minha casa. Há pouco passaram por aqui 2, penso que, canadair.


E como está o incendio de Malhou? Daqui tenho a Serra D'Aire a tapar a vista... Só cheguei agora... achas que se via daqui há 1 hora atrás? A coluna era muito grande?


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2015 às 19:56)

*Chamas em Miranda do Corvo "fora de controlo" -- presidente da Câmara*

O incêndio que deflagrou hoje na zona de Semide, concelho de Miranda do Corvo, está "fora de controlo" e ameaça casas, disse à agência Lusa, pelas 19:00, o presidente da Câmara daquela vila, Miguel Baptista.

As chamas deflagraram pelas 16:19 em povoamento florestal, perto de Vale de Colmeias, na freguesia de Semide, concelho de Miranda do Corvo (distrito de Coimbra), continuando a lavrar com intensidade, designadamente nas proximidades de Segade, Vale de Colmeias e Ribeira de Semide, ameaçando algumas habitações.

"Já há arrecadações, dependências anexas [de habitações] e armazéns agrícolas" dispersos que foram atingidos pelo fogo, acrescentou o autarca, adiantando que o as chamas estão a avançar em direção a Miranda do Corvo e Lousã.

O incêndio já alastrou ao concelho da Lousã, na região de Pousafoles (freguesia das Gândaras), constatou a agência Lusa no local, onde há alfaias agrícolas destruídas pelas chamas, que também estão a atingir viveiros de plantas, sobretudo árvores, atividade a que se dedicam vários habitantes dos concelhos de Miranda do Corvo e da Lousã.

De acordo com a página da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil, o fogo era combatido às 18:45 por 252 operacionais, auxiliados por 67 veículos e cinco meios aéreos, mas pelas 19:00 eram aguardados reforços, designadamente mais dois meios aéreos", disse o presidente da Câmara de Miranda do Corvo.

Lusa


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 19:57)

thunderboy disse:


> Outro incêndio na zona em pouco mais de 2 horas após o primeiro. Segundo familiares o primeiro localiza-se na aldeia do Espinheiro e o segundo, mais recente, próximo de minha casa. Há pouco passaram por aqui 2, penso que, canadair.



No Espinheiro a situaçao parece estar complicada até pelo numero já de efectivos no terreno.
Segundo a pagina da Prot.Civil está com 172 operacionais, 46 veiculos e 4 meios aéreos.
Pelo menos agora por aqui já nao cheira tanto a fumo. O céu está mesmo muito carregado de fumo dos incendio, que o sol até mais amarelo torrado.
Na página do 112, aparece também outro em Amiais de Baixo.
Outro foco em Bugalhos, Filhós, que já conta também com 54 operacionais e 12 veículos.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 20:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> No Espinheiro a situaçao parece estar complicada até pelo numero já de efectivos no terreno.
> Segundo a pagina da Prot.Civil está com 172 operacionais, 46 veiculos e 4 meios aéreos.
> Pelo menos agora por aqui já nao cheira tanto a fumo. O céu está mesmo muito carregado de fumo dos incendio, que o sol até mais amarelo torrado.
> Na página do 112, aparece também outro em Amiais de Baixo.
> Outro foco em Bugalhos, Filhós, que já conta também com 54 operacionais e 12 veículos.


Daqui já não vejo nada desse lado (Alcanena)... vê alguma coluna de fumo? Parece complicado pelo numero de efectivos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 20:30)

robinetinidol disse:


> Daqui já não vejo nada desse lado (Alcanena)... vê alguma coluna de fumo? Parece complicado pelo numero de efectivos.


Daqui só vejo algum fumo disperso, eu nao queria dizer complicado, pelo nº de efectivo, mas talvez secalhar pela sua área, ou pela proximidade de algum tipo de construçao.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 20:32)

IF Alcanena junto PNSAC. Dramático!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 20:33)

robinetinidol disse:


> Novamente IF em Rio de Couros, Ourém... pela 7ª vez


Pelo andar, secalhar só param, quando já nao houver mais nada para arder. Será que anda por aí interesses económicos metidos ao barulho?


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 20:35)

Vince disse:


> Esse de Miranda do Corvo visto de norte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O incendio em Coimbra vê-se de Braga?? Credo


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 20:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pelo andar, secalhar só param, quando já nao houver mais nada para arder. Será que anda por aí interesses económicos metidos ao barulho?


Tem toda a razão! Pelo menos é o que parece... Já sabemos que amanhã vão haver mais uns 2...


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 20:44)

Cheguei às 19h30 e até agora não consigo avistar o incendio de Coimbra. O céu está muito espesso e com uma coloração de tal maneira que torna tudo opaco... deve ser deste tempo de calor, a luz não atravessa bem as nuvens.. Porque senão via-se de certeza


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 20:45)

Nas imagens de satélite, o incendio de Miranda do Corvo está gigante, Covilhã nunca consegui avistar e Alcanena também não se vê. Depois, no Norte é que há uns 3 na zona Viana do Castelo / Braga.


----------



## boneli (9 Ago 2015 às 20:48)

Interesses económicos em Rio de Couros Ourém????
Tem que haver uma razão para tanta ignição diária no mesmo local....não tirem conclusões precipitadas.

A maior parte das pessoas que são detidas por fogo posto, não são por motivos económicos. Não sei o que vos leva a pensar que são razão económicas.

O incêndio de Miranda do Corvo está complicado. Atenção que o número de Bombeiros envolvidos pode não ter uma relação direta coma dimensão do fogo.

Penso que hoje será o dia do ano em que haverá mais ignições. Elas não começam sozinhas não!!! Continua-se a tratar do mal pelo topo em vez de se tratar pela raiz.


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2015 às 20:48)

robinetinidol disse:


> O incendio em Coimbra vê-se de Braga?? Credo



Não estou em Braga, a foto foi da zona da Barragem Aguieira. O fumo cobre toda esta região já muitas dezenas de kms a norte. Quem não tenha acompanhado nem sonha que a origem seja Miranda.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 20:50)

boneli disse:


> Interesses económicos em Rio de Couros Ourém????
> Tem que haver uma razão para tanta ignição diária no mesmo local....não tirem conclusões precipitadas.
> 
> A maior parte das pessoas que são detidas por fogo posto, não são por motivos económicos. Não sei o que vos leva a pensar que são razão económicas.
> ...


Sem dúvida que será o dia do ano com mais ignições


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 20:58)

IF Alcanena dominado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 21:17)

boneli disse:


> Interesses económicos em Rio de Couros Ourém????
> Tem que haver uma razão para tanta ignição diária no mesmo local....não tirem conclusões precipitadas.
> 
> A maior parte das pessoas que são detidas por fogo posto, não são por motivos económicos. Não sei o que vos leva a pensar que são razão económicas.
> ...



Sim também há pessoas que ateam fogo só por prazer, ou por problemas de álcool, ou psicológicos, e outros que depois só pelo gosto de ver todo o aparato de bombeiros, e destaque pela comunicação social.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2015 às 21:20)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Alcanena dominado.



isso sim sao boas novidade, um outro incendio em Ponte de Lima também já está dominado.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Ago 2015 às 21:40)

robinetinidol disse:


> E como está o incendio de Malhou? Daqui tenho a Serra D'Aire a tapar a vista... Só cheguei agora... achas que se via daqui há 1 hora atrás? A coluna era muito grande?


A coluna nem parecia nada de especial, nem tinha ideia do aparato envolvido em algo que parecia tão pequeno visto daqui
Possivelmente o céu esbranquiçado anda a esconder muito do que acontece por trás.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendio/bombeiro-ferido-no-combate-ao-fogo-em-alcanena


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 21:44)

thunderboy disse:


> A coluna nem parecia nada de especial, nem tinha ideia do aparato envolvido em algo que parecia tão pequeno visto daqui
> Possivelmente o céu esbranquiçado anda a esconder muito do que acontece por trás.
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendio/bombeiro-ferido-no-combate-ao-fogo-em-alcanena


Pois, é o que digo... o céu de hoje não deixa visualizar a evolução dos incêndios. Estava para postar aqui essa notícia...


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2015 às 21:58)

Pelas últimas fotos publicadas no grupo das Ocorrências em Coimbra, o incêndio de Miranda do Corvo já andou perto do restaurante Varandas do Ceira, que fica a 3km de Vale de Colmeias.

Para quem não conhece, o local é este:











As fotos tiradas desse restaurante, com o incêndio a lavrar em encostas com um declive acentuado.











Chegada dos reforço a Coimbra:
















Visto de Coimbra:





Fotos do Fb - grupo Ocorrências em Coimbra.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 22:31)

Segundo algumas notícias, o combate está a decorrer favoravelmente em Miranda do Corvo e Caminha.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 22:33)

Agora não tenho bem noção da dimensão dos incêndios... na TV não consigo perceber se o incêndio de Miranda do Corvo é "apenas" (entre aspas reforçado) o que está a ser mostrado ou se continua muito para adiante. O mesmo com Vila Nova de Cerveira...


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2015 às 22:44)

Sobe para:
*20 *incêndios em curso;
Povoamento: *836 *operacionais
Mato: *439 *operacionais
20:30


----------



## dahon (10 Ago 2015 às 13:53)

Vejo uma coluna de fumo a Este de Viseu. Penso que seja entre Penalva do Castelo e Mangualde.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2015 às 13:57)

Incêndio em Ourém. Adivinhem onde? Onde é que poderia de ser? Rio de Couros...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2015 às 14:48)

robinetinidol disse:


> Incêndio em Ourém. Adivinhem onde? Onde é que poderia de ser? Rio de Couros...


Pois, também já tinha visto da pagina da Prot.Civil, parece que nunca mais acabam os IF por aí.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2015 às 18:02)

A situação nacional está terrível! Coimbra, Lisboa, Viseu, Viana do Castelo, Aveiro, Porto, Braga....


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2015 às 18:03)

Não consigo avistar as nuvens e fumo no satélite 24... nao actualiza...


----------



## vagas (10 Ago 2015 às 18:06)

Grifs do Sul estão num descanso, saber que o norte está como está, ouvir as comunicações e estar parado sem ser acionado enfim...


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2015 às 18:23)

Situações mais graves: 

Vila Nova de Cerveira
Monção
Póvoa de Lanhoso
Mangualde (3 incêndios!!! )
Lisboa (Loures)
Vila Flor
Gouveia
Arouca
Alcoentre
Vila Nova de Foz Côa
Penacova
Góis
Tavira


----------



## dahon (10 Ago 2015 às 18:24)

As imagens do incêndio de Penacova que passaram agora na TVI24 eram impressionantes. Sendo aquela zona bastante ventosa, não se advinha fácil a resolução do incêndio.

Uma situação que reparei, foi um Heli Kamov passou por aqui em direcção a Mangualde mas passados 15 minutos voltou para trás em direcção noroeste. Para os responsáveis que disseram que os Kamov's que estão avariados não iam fazer falta mais valia estarem calados.


----------



## s2ug (10 Ago 2015 às 18:25)

Incendio Gouveia, já muito perto da zona do mondeguinho.


----------



## dahon (10 Ago 2015 às 18:42)

Pyrocumulus do incêndio de Mangualde.


----------



## dahon (10 Ago 2015 às 18:46)

Uma das frentes do incêndio de Penacova situa-se na encosta oposta à da Livraria do Mondego.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2015 às 18:49)

dahon disse:


> Uma das frentes do incêndio de Penacova situa-se na encosta oposta à da Livraria do Mondego.


E como está?


----------



## dahon (10 Ago 2015 às 18:56)

Eu não estou em Penacova, isto é a informação de um amigo que estava a passar na IP3 na zona de Penacova.
Outra coisa que ele referiu foi o vento forte que se vazia sentir naquela zona.


----------



## Sleet (10 Ago 2015 às 19:15)

O caso de Mangualde é absolutamente aberrante, só na última semana (que eu me tenha dado conta) já tinha havido 5 incêndios naquela zona, a este e sudeste da sede de concelho. Isto a somar a um incêndio de proporções assinaláveis que já tinha ocorrido no mês passado. Hoje há 2 incêndios detectados num raio de 10 km em menos de 10 minutos e entretanto surgiu outro a 2 km do primeiro. Alguém duvida que isto tem tudo mão criminosa?

Aqui no concelho de Seia também tem havido nos últimos dias um caso idêntico, com incêndios sistemáticos em Vila Cova à Coelheira. Os últimos foram às 20:35 e 00:00 da noite passada.

Temos um país cheio de doidos.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2015 às 19:17)

Hoje daqui onde estou vejo o de Penacova. Dá-me ideia que começou quase na mesma hora que ontem o de Miranda do Corvo, um pouco mais a sul.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2015 às 19:22)

Eu trabalho em Nelas mas vivo em Santa Comba, tenho colegas que são bombeiros voluntários e tiveram de sair a meio do trabalho. 
anda a arder junto da estação de Mangualde. aquilo esta mesmo mau, mas durante a tarde foram-se avistando vários focos de incêndio, chegaram a ser três. 

atualmente em Santa Comba este é o cenário que se ve. muito fumo, talvez pelo incêndio de Penacova ou o de Góis. .


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2015 às 19:44)

*Ativado plano de emergência em Mangualde*

O Plano de Emergência Municipal foi ativado em Mangualde, Viseu, depois de um dos fogos que lavra no concelho ter ameaçado 150 habitações. Câmara pondera avançar com um pedido de declaração de calamidade pública.






Chamas junto a habitações em Mangualde


Um dos incêndios passou pelo "perímetro urbano da cidade" e "colocou em causa 150 habitações", o que levou à retirada de "idosos e crianças", disse à agência Lusa o presidente da Câmara, João Azevedo, afirmando considerar a "situação catastrófica".


De acordo com João Azevedo, já arderam "umas centenas largas de hectares do concelho", estando "em perigo a aldeia de Mesquitela e a zona da estação de Mangualde", o que também levou à retirada de algumas pessoas desses locais.

"O mais estranho é que este incêndio tenha sido *projetado para dentro da cidade de Mangualde*", referiu, considerando que se as chamas não forem combatidas "durante o dia, teremos uma noite de inferno".

De momento, as zonas de maior dificuldade de combate às chamas são "em Mesquitela e Cunha Alta", acrescentou.

Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Mangualde já lançaram um* apelo à população* para levar bens essenciais ao quartel, "como sumos, água, sandes e fruta", para ajudar os homens que combatem os incêndios no terreno, refere uma nota da Câmara Municipal.



A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil informa na sua página que estão 240 operacionais no terreno, apoiados por 71 viaturas e dois meios aéreos.

Os três incêndios que lavram em Mangualde começaram entre as 12.00 horas e as 12.30 horas, sendo que "estão próximos" uns dos outros, explicou fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Viseu.

Um dos fogos em Mangualde levou ao encerramento da linha férrea da Beira Alta. Segundo o gabinete de comunicação da Infraestruturas de Portugal, a linha foi cortada entre Nelas e Contenças.

Fonte da Comboios de Portugal (CP) referiu que está a ser garantido o transbordo rodoviário entre Nelas e Fornos de Algodres, sendo que todos os comboios, regionais e intercidades, que fazem aquela linha estão retidos.


http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4723685&page=2


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2015 às 21:04)

ricardop120 disse:


> Eu trabalho em Nelas mas vivo em Santa Comba, tenho colegas que são bombeiros voluntários e tiveram de sair a meio do trabalho.
> anda a arder junto da estação de Mangualde. aquilo esta mesmo mau, mas durante a tarde foram-se avistando vários focos de incêndio, chegaram a ser três.
> 
> atualmente em Santa Comba este é o cenário que se ve. muito fumo, talvez pelo incêndio de Penacova ou o de Góis. .


No histórico não consta nenhum incendio de Góis... Mas há bocado lembro-me de ter visto um de Gois e de Tavira... Não sei o que se passou... E não dá para ver as nuvens no satélite...Alguém sabe?


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2015 às 21:15)

eu 


robinetinidol disse:


> No histórico não consta nenhum incendio de Góis... Mas há bocado lembro-me de ter visto um de Gois e de Tavira... Não sei o que se passou... E não dá para ver as nuvens no satélite...Alguém sabe?



Eu também por isso disse Góis  mas não sei ao certo. realmente a foto que tirei é em direção a Arganil, mas não está nada confirmado.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2015 às 21:18)

confirmado está aquele que anda por Gouveia, a freguesia de Aldeias e Mangualde da Serra ja foram afetados pelo incêndio, já passou por Paços da Serra, A senhora do Monte também já esta queimada. esta a subir em direção ao Vale do Rossio. isto segundo me disseram ao telefone.

para quem quiser seguir a malta vai postando no facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Portal-de-Gouveia-Serra-da-Estrela/175087399196408


----------



## DaniFR (10 Ago 2015 às 22:05)

Foto do incêndio em Penacova e outro em Oliveira do Mondego:





Fb - ocorrências em Coimbra


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2015 às 22:32)

Boas,

neste momento é visível a Norte da Maia uma enorme e grossa coluna de fumo, o fumo é denso e bem preto, pois mesmo de noite vê-se o contorno da coluna vertical e que forma quase um cogumelo por cima, impressionante, não sei o que esteja a arder, não parece mato mas algo industrial, alguém sabe de alguma coisa? O fumo é bem preto, a coluna vertical tem uma grande protuberância em altitude, também escura..


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2015 às 22:35)

A coluna não aumenta de largura, é preta, distingue-se bem na noite, parece um vulcão..cá para mim é incêndio industrial, de vez em quando nota-se uma tonalidade alaranjada na base da coluna..


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2015 às 22:48)

Impressionante, o alaranjado que emana da base na coluna, ainda não há nada nas notícias, a coluna mantêm a mesma largura e há momentos foram visíveis umas espécie de luzinhas que depois apagavam na base e na coluna  como que a ser projectadas..


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2015 às 23:03)

http://fogos.tomahock.com/ Mapa em quasi-tempo-real das ocorrências da ANPC, quando saem.


----------



## james (10 Ago 2015 às 23:17)

Segundo a ANPC , durante o dia de hoje , ocorreram 257 incêndios  que mobilizaram 6000 bombeiros, 1500 viaturas e os meios aéreos intervieram 113 vezes .

Uma questão : Estamos em guerra ?!


----------



## paulo_rafael (10 Ago 2015 às 23:42)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionante, o alaranjado que emana da base na coluna, ainda não há nada nas notícias, a coluna mantêm a mesma largura e há momentos foram visíveis umas espécie de luzinhas que depois apagavam na base e na coluna  como que a ser projectadas..



Informaçao na RTP Informaçao, incendio de grandes proporçoes em armazem industrial em sao mamede de infesta.


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Ago 2015 às 23:42)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionante, o alaranjado que emana da base na coluna, ainda não há nada nas notícias, a coluna mantêm a mesma largura e há momentos foram visíveis umas espécie de luzinhas que depois apagavam na base e na coluna  como que a ser projectadas..



Incêndio de grandes proporções em Armazém industrial em s . Mamede de infesta . Informação obtida através da Rtpi.
Sera este?


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2015 às 23:44)

IF Penacova dominado.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2015 às 23:49)

celia salta disse:


> Incêndio de grandes proporções em Armazém industrial em s . Mamede de infesta . Informação obtida através da Rtpi.
> Sera este?



Exacto, bem me parecia que tinha que ser algo industrial e não florestal, entretanto ficou nevoeiro e deixei de ver a coluna, mas ouvem-se bombeiros de vez em quando.

Já consta na Tvi on line:

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/fogo/incendio-em-fabrica-em-sao-mamede-de-infesta

Há pouco liguei para os Bombeiros e eles confirmaram a ocorrência.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Ago 2015 às 23:50)

impressionante  incêndio em Arouca visto de campo-valongo!

3 frentes ativas segundo o site da  proteção civil


----------



## Stinger (11 Ago 2015 às 01:17)

De tarde dava para ver a coluna de fumo de arouca atraves de Gondomar sao pedro da cova !


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Ago 2015 às 07:29)

Nuvem de fumo visto na WebCam de Trancoso:





Vento de SW / SSW a empurrar para norte 

Imagem satélite:


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2015 às 14:00)

* Alegado incendiário de Penacova detido por populares em flagrante delito *

Um homem suspeito de ter ateado, ontem, dois focos de incêndio florestal no concelho de Penacova, foi detido por populares e, depois, pela Polícia Judiciária (PJ), anunciou hoje esta força policial.

O suspeito é um madeireiro de 48 anos, que usou “chama direta” para dar início a “dois focos de incêndio, próximos um do outro, num extenso coberto florestal, tendo os mesmos sido de imediato apagados pelos mesmos cidadãos que procederam à detenção”, acrescenta a nota.

“Há ainda fortes indícios de que o suspeito seja o autor de um grande incêndio que ontem deflagrou na localidade de Lavradio”, na União de Freguesias de Oliveira do Mondego e Travanca do Mondego, no concelho de Penacova (distrito de Coimbra), pelas 18H00.

Este incêndio, cujo combate chegou a mobilizar 220 operacionais, 65 viaturas e um meio aéreo, de acordo com a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, e obrigou ao corte da circulação automóvel no IC6 – via que liga o IP3 à Estrada da Beira (N17) – durante cerca de oito horas, foi dominado pelas 03H30 de hoje.

O detido vai ser presente às autoridades judiciárias competentes para primeiro interrogatório e eventual aplicação das medidas de coação tidas por adequadas, adianta a Polícia Judiciária.

Diário As Beiras


----------



## s2ug (11 Ago 2015 às 14:20)

Ponto de situação IF, Gouveia/Manteigas, de madrugada o incêndio esteve mais calma pelas 00.00h as frentes estavam mais reduzidas. Já durante a manhã com o aumento do vento a frente que lavra junto ao mondeguinho em povoamento florestal e mato lavrou em direcção a Manteigas, tendo sido apenas controlada em campo Romão (junto à ex Pousada de São Lourenço) com recurso a contra-fogo e maquinas de arrasto, Ficando a algumas dezenas de metros do povoamento florestal  da encosta sobre Manteigas. Segue uma frente pelo vale do Mondego em direcção ao covão da ponte.

Foto às 12.00h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Ago 2015 às 14:30)

Manteigas invadida pelo fumo dos incêndio de Gouveia:




Dados atuais 28,9ºC com 10% de HR

Webcam Trancoso:


----------



## rozzo (11 Ago 2015 às 17:49)

Daqui de Benfica avisto uma coluna de fumo, parece para o lado de Sintra a origem. Alguém sabe de algo?


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2015 às 17:51)

rozzo disse:


> Daqui de Benfica avisto uma coluna de fumo, parece para o lado de Sintra a origem. Alguém sabe de algo?


Acho que é aqui por Oeiras porque estão a cair cinzas aqui e está um cheiro a queimado terrível


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2015 às 17:52)

rozzo disse:


> Daqui de Benfica avisto uma coluna de fumo, parece para o lado de Sintra a origem. Alguém sabe de algo?



Há dois, em Algueirão Mem Martins e na Mina d'Água na Amadora.


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2015 às 17:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acho que é aqui por Oeiras porque estão a cair cinzas aqui e está um cheiro a queimado terrível



Esse fumo ou virá da Amadora e Mem Martins ou será de mais longe de S.João das Lampas/Terrugem que já foi dominado e está em resolução.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2015 às 17:57)

StormRic disse:


> Esse fumo ou virá da Amadora e Mem Martins ou será de mais longe de S.João das Lampas/Terrugem que já foi dominado e está em resolução.


Só pode ser de amadora porque fica a norte daqui e o vento vem de norte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2015 às 18:02)

Aliás até parece que tenho duas colunas, uma a sul e outra a noroeste. Serão dois incêndios? Pelo vento não se percebe mas parecem ser pequenos ou acabaram.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2015 às 18:03)

Devem ser os que o StormRic mencionou


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2015 às 18:14)

O vento está a intensificar-se, estes incêndios da amadora e de algueirão têm que ser dominados o mais rápido possível


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2015 às 18:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> O vento está a intensificar-se, estes incêndios da amadora e de algueirão têm que ser dominados o mais rápido possível


Acho que já foram, já não vejo colunas de fumo


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2015 às 18:23)

O fumo é muito imperceptível, é esbranquiçado e confunde-se. Parece estar quase dominado.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2015 às 18:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O fumo é muito imperceptível, é esbranquiçado e confunde-se. Parece estar quase dominado.


Já deve estar dominado porque se não estivesse, o fumo estaria preto ou cinzento


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2015 às 18:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que já foram, já não vejo colunas de fumo


Pois é, já sinto menos o cheiro a queimado


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2015 às 08:40)

*Bombeiros sem ajuda para se alimentarem*

Os bombeiros de Braga, Ponte de Lima, Póvoa de Lanhoso e Vieira do Minho, que nos últimos dias enfrentaram uma vaga de incêndios que só agora parece estar a acalmar, queixam-se da falta de donativos e de apoio para alimentar os voluntários.







MARIA JOÃO GALA/GLOBAL IMAGENS
Homens vencidos pelo cansaço a seguir ao combate às chamas

Outras associações, como Monção e Mangualde, só voltaram a ter dádivas depois de lançarem apelos à solidariedade da população.

Jaime Soares, presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros, confirma a redução drástica dos donativos, um pouco por todo o país, que justifica com a crise económica. "A população é solidária e apoia os bombeiros, mas não tem dinheiro. A sociedade está diferente", disse, ao JN.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4725678#AreaComentarios


----------



## PedroMAR (12 Ago 2015 às 10:17)

vagas disse:


> Grifs do Sul estão num descanso, saber que o norte está como está, ouvir as comunicações e estar parado sem ser acionado enfim...



Não se pode deslocar todos os meios para o norte do país e depois deixar o sul desprovido.


----------



## vagas (12 Ago 2015 às 10:22)

Mas acabaram por abalar pedro ...


----------



## PedroMAR (12 Ago 2015 às 11:37)

vagas disse:


> Mas acabaram por abalar pedro ...



Sim é verdade, mas deve ter sido feita uma nova avaliação. A meteo na zona sul deu uma grande ajuda.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2015 às 12:43)

*Helicóptero abastece em praia fluvial e deixa banhistas indignados*
*Situação verificou-se na terça-feira e na manhã desta quarta-feira. Banhistas fugiram do local*

Um helicóptero de combate a incêndios está a abastecer numa praia fluvial de Tondela. A situação está a indignar os banhistas que, por duas vezes, tiveram de abandonar o local. 

A praia fluvial em causa situa-se junto ao Hotel Beira Dão, em Caldas de Sangemil. O local está no vale do Rio Dão, entre a Serra da Estrela e a Serra do Caramulo. 

Uma espectadora contou à TVI24 que o helicóptero abasteceu no rio esta terça-feira e a situação voltou a repetir-se na manhã desta quarta-feira. 

Segundo a mesma fonte, com a aproximação do helicóptero os banhistas começaram a fugir da praia. As pessoas estão indignadas por não terem sido avisadas. 

Nos últimos dias, os incêndios não têm dado descanso aos bombeiros. Esta quarta-feira, mais de 400 bombeiros combatem as chamas no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/t...em-praia-fluvial-e-deixa-banhistas-indignados

Coitados, secalhar estavam com medo que o helicóptero lhes levasse a água toda, ou nao queriam  ser incomodados com o barulho. Enfim gente egoísta, só pense no seu próprio bem-estar. Para irem ajudar os bombeiros, ou oferecer-lhes alimentos, era bem melhor do que estarem a reclamar.


----------



## rozzo (12 Ago 2015 às 13:42)

coluna de fumo muito negra para a zona do aeroporto, penso que seja atrás do mesmo, visto aparentemente não estar a perturbar o tráfego.






Vista de Benfica


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2015 às 14:04)

Incêndio perto do aeroporto de Lisboa Grande nuvem de fumo junto ao local. Um incêndio deflagrou esta quarta-feira num terreno descampado na Charneca do Lumiar, em Lisboa, nas imediações do aeroporto, e atingiu entretanto um armazém com produtos inflamáveis, disse à Lusa fonte da PSP. Segundo a fonte do Comando Metropolitano de Lisboa (Cometlis), o alerta foi dado às 13h16.

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/portugal/detalhe/incendio_perto_do_aeroporto_de_lisboa


----------



## overcast (12 Ago 2015 às 14:13)

Visto do Areeiro.










 [/IMG]


----------



## james (12 Ago 2015 às 15:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Helicóptero abastece em praia fluvial e deixa banhistas indignados*
> *Situação verificou-se na terça-feira e na manhã desta quarta-feira. Banhistas fugiram do local*
> 
> Um helicóptero de combate a incêndios está a abastecer numa praia fluvial de Tondela. A situação está a indignar os banhistas que, por duas vezes, tiveram de abandonar o local.
> ...




E por haver gente assim que o pais esta como esta . Alias , se havia um incêndio na zona e o sitio era bom para os helis ir buscar agua , deveriam ter sido expulsos previamente pelas autoridades , não ficar la a atrapalhar .


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Ago 2015 às 22:58)

E agora uma lufada de ar fresco no panorama dos incêndios...


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Ago 2015 às 23:26)

O incêndio em Lisboa vistas de duas perspectivas, 

da Arroja, tinha um aspecto assustador quando comecei a ver, pena não me ter apercebido ainda em casa, certamente talvez conseguisse ver, 

( um corte da foto original )







da saída da CRIL para Benfica,


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2015 às 20:52)

Pequeno debate sobre "Porque ardem as nossas florestas"


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2015 às 21:31)




----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2015 às 09:58)

Segundo ouvi agora nas notícias da RTP1, a entidade responsável pelos sapadores florestais diz que as verbas disponibilizadas pelo Governo, já estão em atraso, e que o crime de fogo posto, a partir de setembro deste ano, que é quando entra em vigor, deixará de ser considerado como um crime de investigação prioritária.
Acho que o nosso país em vez de progredir, nao é totalmente contrário.
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/politica...ser-crime-de-investigacao-prioritaria_v851193

Incêndios destruíram área ambiental e paisagística na Estrela
Fogo arrasa cinco mil hectares protegidos
Regeneração da área florestal destruída pode demorar vários anos a ser conseguida.

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/exclusivos/detalhe/fogo_arrasa_cinco_mil_hectares_protegidos.html

"E são estas pequenas coisas que nos vão dando algum ânimo após muitas horas a lutar contra as chamas que devastaram a nossa querida serra. Ficam aqui algumas fotos de uma tarde de vigia para recordar a nossa amiga raposa que, apareceu subitamente durante a vigia da tarde, chegou até nós assustada e esfomeada , mas logo lhe matamos a fome e a acarinhamos. Havemos de nos voltar a encontrar querida raposinha".
E como de constume, depois de um incendio, vários animais ficam sem nada para comer, e desorientados.
Em baixo fica o link de uma raposa, que se deixou fotografar, porque estava esfomeada, por um bombeiro, durante o rescaldo.
https://www.facebook.com/joao.pinheiro.3139/posts/10153563167229511


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Ago 2015 às 13:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Segundo ouvi agora nas notícias da RTP1, a entidade responsável pelos sapadores florestais diz que as verbas disponibilizadas pelo Governo, já estão em atraso, e que o crime de fogo posto, a partir de setembro deste ano, que é quando entra em vigor, deixará de ser considerado como um crime de investigação prioritária.
> Acho que o nosso país em vez de progredir, nao é totalmente contrário.
> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/politica...ser-crime-de-investigacao-prioritaria_v851193
> 
> ...


Na Serra da Estrela foram 5000 ha? Pensava que tinha sido 2300 ha...


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Ago 2015 às 18:50)

Incêndio esta tarde , perto da Praia da Falésia em Vilamoura 













Fire by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 19:35)




----------



## robinetinidol (15 Ago 2015 às 17:32)

IF Soure. 3 meios aéreos. Situação mais complicada a nível nacional. Daqui não avisto nada. Também houve muitas ignições em Santarém e Leiria, bem perto daqui.


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 18:36)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Soure. 3 meios aéreos. Situação mais complicada a nível nacional. Daqui não avisto nada. Também houve muitas ignições em Santarém e Leiria, bem perto daqui.



Felizmente já está em resolução bem como todos os restantes, encerrados ou em conclusão. No histórico das 17:45 nenhum era, portanto, dado como _em curso_. Apenas dois despachos de 1º alerta recentes. Mesmo assim, 78 ocorrências e 1629 operacionais envolvidos em dia relativamente fresco de verão com corrente de oeste (98 e 2011 ontem ,respectivamente).


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2015 às 20:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Incêndio esta tarde , perto da Praia da Falésia em Vilamoura



Já é o 2º incêndio na mesma zona, num espaço de 1 semana.  Algum dia, ainda pregam fogo ao mar, já andam na praia. Cheira-me a empreendimento turístico...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2015 às 00:25)

_"Entre os 73 arguidos pelo crime de incêndio florestal e os 48 incendiários detidos pela GNR este ano, um filho de um bombeiro é o primeiro menor de 16 anos."_
DN PORTUGAL

_"Apesar do número considerável de incêndios ateados nos últimos meses, a maior parte é controlada nas primeiras 24 horas. Há bastante mais recursos, estão mais bem enquadrados e há uma maior capacidade de resposta"_
SOL


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2015 às 14:48)

Já viram o relatório provisório de incêndios florestais ICNF até 15 de Agosto? Parece-me muito incomleto e "aldrabado"... faltam alguns grandes incêndios, como os de Mangualde, Pedrógão Grande; Pataias; o de Oleiros aparece com 450ha, e não 870ha como o previsto; muitos com asterisco, ou seja, ainda não é conhecida a área total; e no de Tomar, desceu para 1400 ha...


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2015 às 14:54)

No mapa dos incêndios florestais: Pedrógão Grande, Leiria; Soure, Coimbra; Cartaxo, Santarém serão os mais complicados nesta altura... só em 15 minutos, no conjunto mobilizam 80 bombeiros e 2 meios aéreos.


----------



## rozzo (18 Ago 2015 às 17:59)

Está um incêndio ali para os lados do Dolce Vita Tejo, de modo que cai cinza por Benfica...


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2015 às 19:54)

rozzo disse:


> Está um incêndio ali para os lados do Dolce Vita Tejo, de modo que cai cinza por Benfica...



Precisamente, na Encosta do Sol do Dolce Vita Tejo, ocorrência com início às 17:36, agora em conclusão às 19:45.

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/HAI/Agosto/Incêndios Rurais - Histórico do Dia 18AGO.pdf

Em curso estão os incêndios de Vila Verde (Braga) e de Cinfães, além de três recentes com apenas meia hora e já meios aéreos a actuar antes que o sol se ponha, em Fafe, Oliveira de Frades e Campo Maior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2015 às 21:57)

*Mais nove mil fogos florestais que no ano passado*

Até ontem, e comparativamente ao período homólogo de 2014, o Grupo de Intervenção de Proteção e Socorro (GIPS) e o Serviço de Protecção da Natureza e do Ambiente (SEPNA) da GNR detiveram mais 20 incendiários; identificaram mais 308 pessoas; detectaram mais 9.005 fogos florestais e passaram menos 148 multas por infracção ao decreto-lei 124/2006 – que regula o Sistema Nacional de Defesa da Floresta contra Incêndios –, avançou a GNR em comunicado.
A mesma nota dá conta de que os 1.522 operacionais do GIPS e do SEPNA destacados para patrulhar as áreas florestais e investigar as causas dos incêndios (no caso do SEPNA), detiveram já este ano 51 incendiários, identificaram 690 pessoas, detectaram 16.296 fogos florestais e passaram 1.100 multas.

http://sol.pt/noticia/407535


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Ago 2015 às 13:59)

Em Santa Maria da Feira já estão 67 operacionais em apenas 15 minutos... deve estar grave...


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Ago 2015 às 14:59)

Estranho: agora o de Santa Maria da Feira já não aparece no histórico... E Pedrógão Grande, Graça volta a registar ocorrências... Já me faz lembrar a situação de Ourém - Rio de Couros...


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 19:41)

Comparação entre Abril de 2013 (Google) e hoje. Especialmente visíveis e mensuráveis as áreas ardidas em V.N.Cerveira e Monção.


----------



## rozzo (19 Ago 2015 às 19:41)

Incêndio de novo na mesma zona de ontem ali perto do Dolce Vita Tejo....


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 19:51)

Deflagração na Eugaria, na serra de Sintra!






Mas desapareceu na actualização seguinte do histórico.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 19:54)

rozzo disse:


> Incêndio de novo na mesma zona de ontem ali perto do Dolce Vita Tejo....



Queremos acreditar que foi um reacendimento, para não imaginarmos outras intenções.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2015 às 21:35)

incendio activo em LEIRIA, PORTO DE MÓS
 SÃO BENTO no  PNSAC - CABEÇA DAS POMBAS
 POVOAMENTO FLORESTAL 
EM CURSO 53operacionais, 15 veiculos


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Ago 2015 às 21:54)

Era o que eu ia dizer também: Incêndio no PNSAC! Já subiu para 88 operacionais. Deve estar complicado. Entreteanto, hoje já é o 3º incêndio em Pedrógão Grande...


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 22:03)

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/HAI/Agosto/Incêndios Rurais - Histórico do Dia 19AGO.pdf

No histórico diário há um intervalo estranho entre as 17:55 e as 18:49 sem registos. E no entanto na actualização das 18:45 havia registos nesse período, nomedamente o da Eugaria em Sintra. 

Hoje os "descuidos" andaram à solta no distrito de Lisboa e voltaram em força ao Porto e Braga.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2015 às 23:34)

O incendio de Porto de Mós, na página da Prot.Civil já aparece "em Resolução".


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2015 às 15:50)

Chamusca, Covilhã e Abrantes são situações complicadas a esta hora.

300 bombeiros combatem 6 fogos em Portugal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2015 às 16:51)

O incendio de Chamusca em Vale de Cavalo, já conta com 122 operacionais, 33 veículos, e 3 meios aéreos.
O de Abrantes, em Alvega, conta com 82 operacionais, 20 veículos e 1 meio aéreo
Ambos estão a arder em mato, com informação actualizada as 16:45


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2015 às 17:03)

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...ilizam-mais-de-duas-centenas-de-operacionais#


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2015 às 21:42)

O incendio da chamusca, bem como outro que surgiu no meu concelho, embora este de dimensao mais reduzida já se encontra "em conclusão"
*ESTUDANTE PORTUGUÊS CRIA SITE QUE MOSTRA ESTADO DOS INCÊNDIOS EM TEMPO REAL*

Num só clique já é possível obter todas as informações sobre os incêndios que lavram nas florestas portuguesas. Se estão activos ou já extintos, os meios mobilizados para cada um dos focos e a respectiva localização geográfica são apenas alguns dos dados disponibilizados directamente sobre o mapa do país pelo site de João Pina, estudante da Universidade de Aveiro (UA). Actualizado de dez em dez minutos com recurso aos dados da própria Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), o fogos.tomahock.com pretende dar uma rápida, permanente e preciosa ajuda aos bombeiros, INEM e populações afectadas.
A ideia do estudante da Licenciatura em Novas Tecnologias da Comunicação em desenvolver o site, que está já activo há duas semanas, surgiu depois de perceber, em conversas com amigos bombeiros, que a visualização da informação disponibilizada pelo site da ANPC, no que diz respeito aos fogos que diariamente têm lavrado em Portugal, “é muito complicada”.
“Os vários passos necessários para chegar aos dados no site da ANPC, apresentados em tabelas de leitura pouco óbvia e em formato PDF que, necessariamente, têm de ser constantemente descarregadas para aceder à actualização das informações que a instituição disponibiliza ao longo do dia”, deram o clique a João Pina, apaixonado pela programação informática e sempre ávido por novos desafios tecnológicos.

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/08/...ue-mostra-estado-dos-incendios-em-tempo-real/


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 01:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> fogos.tomahock.com



 excelente ideia! Esperemos que este trabalho seja bem aproveitado, o próprio Prociv poderia integrá-lo na sua página, e não esquecendo o retorno adequado e reconhecimento oficial que o trabalho deve ter.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2015 às 14:33)

Portalegre tem andado sem quase ocorrências florestais há semanas e hoje já vai com 11 e ainda são 14h...  E acabei de ouvir mais bombeiros. Interessante é que parecem não aparecer todos na lista.


----------



## PedroMAR (21 Ago 2015 às 16:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Portalegre tem andado sem quase ocorrências florestais há semanas e hoje já vai com 11 e ainda são 14h...  E acabei de ouvir mais bombeiros. Interessante é que parecem não aparecer todos na lista.


Será que são mesmo IF?
Pode ser incêndio em detritos, etc


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 18:09)

Num só clique já é possível obter todas as informações sobre os incêndios que lavram nas florestas portuguesas. Se estão ativos ou já extintos, os meios mobilizados para cada um dos focos e, naturalmente, a respetiva localização geográfica são apenas alguns dos dados disponibilizados diretamente sobre o mapa do país pelo site de João Pina, estudante da Universidade de Aveiro (UA).

http://pplware.sapo.pt/informacao/portugal-site-mostra-em-tempo-real-estado-dos-incendios/


----------



## PedroMAR (21 Ago 2015 às 20:12)

Orion disse:


> Num só clique já é possível obter todas as informações sobre os incêndios que lavram nas florestas portuguesas. Se estão ativos ou já extintos, os meios mobilizados para cada um dos focos e, naturalmente, a respetiva localização geográfica são apenas alguns dos dados disponibilizados diretamente sobre o mapa do país pelo site de João Pina, estudante da Universidade de Aveiro (UA).
> 
> http://pplware.sapo.pt/informacao/portugal-site-mostra-em-tempo-real-estado-dos-incendios/



ISto não é bem verdade, pois esta app vai buscar a informação ao site da ANPC. E a informação da ANPC só está disponível de +/- de hora a hora em http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/HAI/Pages/Agosto.aspx 
Se a ocorrência já estiver encerrada já não aparece a app


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Ago 2015 às 22:08)

Hoje não houve nenhum incêndio de grandes dimensões... estou admirado... houve aqui um fogo perto de onde eu moro, em Minde, Vale Alto, na Serra D'Aire. E em Pedrógão Grande, Graça, outra ocorrência...


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Ago 2015 às 12:40)

Incêndio muito violento em Sabugal, Sortelha... Mas não aparece nas ocorrências significativas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2015 às 13:38)

robinetinidol disse:


> Incêndio muito violento em Sabugal, Sortelha... Mas não aparece nas ocorrências significativas...



Já aparece na pagina da Prot.Civil o incendio em mato, no Sabugal, em Sortelha, distrito da Guarda, conta neste momento com 129 operacionais, 39 veiculos, e 3 meios aéreos.


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Ago 2015 às 13:51)

E depois de tantas ocorrências em Pedrógão Grande, parece que desta vez pegou com força e em pouco mais de meia-hora, já são mais de 100 operacionais, o que significa que está grande e violento...


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Ago 2015 às 13:54)

E em Sabugal, um foco de intensidade EXTREMA... já se espalhou muito...


----------



## DRC (22 Ago 2015 às 14:46)

Está complicado o incêndio aqui no concelho do Sabugal. Consigo ver a partir do Sabugal as chamas a subir o Cabeço de São Cornélio.


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Ago 2015 às 14:54)

DRC disse:


> Está complicado o incêndio aqui no concelho do Sabugal. Consigo ver a partir do Sabugal as chamas a subir o Cabeço de São Cornélio.


É? Acha que vai ser complicado dominá-lo? Consegue tirar foto? Está muito grande?


----------



## DRC (22 Ago 2015 às 15:21)

Avisto as chamas a rodear as eólicas do Cabeço de São Cornélio. Não deve andar muito longe da aldeia do Dirão da Rua. 
O vento está a soprar mais forte agora e o fogo está menos concentrado, parece estar a espalhar-se para as freguesias vizinhas, talvez para Águas Belas e Penalobo.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Ago 2015 às 15:42)

Incêndio do Sabugal intensamente marcado no radar:


----------



## DRC (22 Ago 2015 às 15:42)

Está complicado. Toca a sirene no Sabugal.


----------



## DRC (22 Ago 2015 às 16:14)

Vejo agora chamas enormes, aproximando-se o fogo rapidamente do Espinhal, na freguesia das Águas Belas.
Já na zona do Dirão da Rua a situação parece estar a melhorar, já não se avistam chamas e o fumo já é branco.


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Ago 2015 às 16:52)

DRC disse:


> Está complicado. Toca a sirene no Sabugal.


E como está aí a situação?


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2015 às 17:01)

O efectivo de combate no Sabugal já conta com 256 operacionais, 68 veiculos e 5 meios aéreos, e com 3 frentes activas.
O de Pedrógão Grande já se encontra " em resolução".


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Ago 2015 às 17:28)

Civil MORRE no combate às chamas no Sabugal!!! Sic Notícias: está a arder "mato por todo o lado"


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2015 às 17:34)

Na semana passada estive alguns dias na Serra de França, ali logo do outro lado da fronteira, e na Serra de Gredos. A vegetação é constituída maioritariamente por frondosos carvalhais - de fazer inveja - mas também por extensas zonas de eucalipto, que não é o _globulus_, na zona sul da Serra de França e de muitas zonas de mato - daqueles que ardem muito bem em Portugal, na Serra de Gredos. Sinais de fogos? Nem antigos nem recentes. Tudo impecável. Do lado de cá, ardia, mais uma vez, a Serra da Estrela... 

Está visto que os eucaliptais e zonas de mato espanhóis devem ser à prova de fogo!

Os fogos em Portugal são um dos melhores (piores) reflexos da nossa sociedade bruta, inculta, interesseira e decadente. Uma pessoa passa a fronteira e fica logo mal disposta. Gestão territorial e florestal a anos-luz da portuguesa.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2015 às 18:30)

Tudo aponta para causas naturais a origem destes incêndios na zona do Sabugal...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2015 às 19:40)

*Incêndio no Sabugal provocou um morto*
*Fogo provocou "uma vítima mortal civil na aldeia de Sobreira", uma das sete populações que estiveram ameaçadas pelas chamas*


O incêndio florestal que atinge o Sabugal, na Guarda, provocou um morto e ainda representa uma "situação muito complicada", disse este sábado fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro da região (CDOS).

O fogo provocou "uma vítima mortal civil na aldeia de Sobreira", uma das sete populações que estiveram ameaçadas pelas chamas, avançou à agência Lusa o comandante do CDOS da Guarda, António Fonseca. A vítima foi encontrada sem vida, perto de uma das frentes, durante o combate ao incêndio.
O combate ao incêndio "ainda não está a evoluir favoravelmente, porque há muito vento e a situação ainda é muito complicada", acrescentou.
Este é um dos três incêndios referenciados na página eletrónica da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, sendo o que mais operacionais envolve, com 237, além de cinco meios aéreos.

O incêndio, a afetar principalmente mato, iniciou-se pouco depois das 02:30 de hoje, em Rebelhos-Sortelha.
Segundo os dados da página eletrónica da Proteção Civil, estão a ser utilizados quatro aviões e um helicóptero no combate às chamas, além de 68 meios terrestres.
Outro dos fogos afeta Penalonga, no concelho de Ribeira de Pena, distrito de Vila Real, teve início às 13:00, tem três frentes ativas e envolve dois aviões e 100 operacionais, dos quais 92 são bombeiros.
Desde as 13:13, Santa Eugénia, no concelho de Alijó, igualmente no distrito da Guarda, também está a ser atingida por um incêndio, com três frentes ativas.

Nesta localidade encontram-se 54 bombeiros ajudados por um helicóptero e 17 equipamentos terrestres, refere a Proteção Civil.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/guarda/mais-de-250-operacionais-combatem-incendio-no-sabugal


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2015 às 19:51)

A página da Protecção Civil, as 19:29 conta com 6 incendios que já duram á mais de 3 horas, com o do Sabugal a envolver 299 operacionais.
Um outro IF na Guarda, Vila Real, em Valpaços, e outro em Alijó, ambos no mesmo concelho, o que obriga certamente a um maior esforço por parte dos combatentes, obrigando a uma maior gestão por parte dos responsáveis.


----------



## Luis Filipe (22 Ago 2015 às 19:53)

Na semana passada estive alguns dias na Serra de França, ali logo do outro lado da fronteira, e na Serra de Gredos. A vegetação é constituída maioritariamente por frondosos carvalhais - de fazer inveja - mas também por extensas zonas de eucalipto, que não é o globulus, na zona sul da Serra de França e de muitas zonas de mato - daqueles que ardem muito bem em Portugal, na Serra de Gredos. Sinais de fogos? Nem antigos nem recentes. Tudo impecável. Do lado de cá, ardia, mais uma vez, a Serra da Estrela... 

Está visto que os eucaliptais e zonas de mato espanhóis devem ser à prova de fogo!

Os fogos em Portugal são um dos melhores (piores) reflexos da nossa sociedade bruta, inculta, interesseira e decadente. Uma pessoa passa a fronteira e fica logo mal disposta. Gestão territorial e florestal a anos-luz da portuguesa.



Regionalização colega que do lado de ca não existe.


----------



## ota (22 Ago 2015 às 21:54)

Na zona da Foz do Zêzere vi, há pouco, um pequeno incêndio.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2015 às 22:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Na semana passada estive alguns dias na Serra de França, ali logo do outro lado da fronteira, e na Serra de Gredos. A vegetação é constituída maioritariamente por frondosos carvalhais - de fazer inveja - mas também por extensas zonas de eucalipto, que não é o _globulus_, na zona sul da Serra de França e de muitas zonas de mato - daqueles que ardem muito bem em Portugal, na Serra de Gredos. Sinais de fogos? Nem antigos nem recentes. Tudo impecável. Do lado de cá, ardia, mais uma vez, a Serra da Estrela...



Por acaso poucos dias antes desse da Serra da Estrela andou um enorme incêndio descontrolado vários dias do outro lado da fronteira não muito longe... na Sierra da Gata.
Bom, nestas coisas temos visto ao longo dos anos que isto é bastante cíclico, biomassa acumulada, meteorologia, secas, etc, recordo-me de há poucos anos em que havia enormes incêndios no leste de Espanha e por aqui andava relativamente calmo, tal como uns anos antes, de grandes incêndios na Grécia, França, etc. Havia bastantes indicadores que este ano poderia ser explosivo por cá, se calhar até pode acabar por não ser tão mau como se temia.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2015 às 22:16)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Regionalização colega que do lado de ca não existe.


A regionalização vai acabar com a ganância, os interesses e os pirómanos?


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 22:16)

Gerofil disse:


> Tudo aponta para causas naturais a origem destes incêndios na zona do Sabugal...



Não me parece nada. Não há coincidência de descargas registadas com a localização do incêndio.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2015 às 22:20)

Vince disse:


> Por acaso poucos dias antes desse da Serra da Estrela andou um enorme incêndio descontrolado vários dias do outro lado da fronteira não muito longe... na Sierra da Gata.
> Bom, nestas coisas temos visto ao longo dos anos que isto é bastante cíclico, biomassa acumulada, meteorologia, secas, etc, recordo-me de há poucos anos em que havia enormes incêndios no leste de Espanha e por aqui andava relativamente calmo, tal como uns anos antes, de grandes incêndios na Grécia, França, etc. Havia bastantes indicadores que este ano poderia ser explosivo por cá, se calhar até pode acabar por não ser tão mau como se temia.


Eu sei que também há grandes incêndios por lá mas por cá a quantidade é simplesmente alucinante para o tamanho do país e acredito que a maioria tenha mão humana. É claro que o desordenamento florestal contribui muito para que isso aconteça, com exceção dos incêndios em zonas de mato que são desconcertantes.

O da Serra de Gata deve ter sido algum português que se confundiu com as coordenadas...


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 22:36)

Única DEA registada perto da área e cerca de meia hora antes do alerta:











Tirem as conclusões que quiserem mas é melhor procurar _outros suspeitos_.


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 22:41)

A causa desta situação presente do incêndio de Sabugal foi a reactivação às 10:57.


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 22:58)

A origem do incêndio foi em Rebelhos, a oeste de Sortelha, longe de onde chegou a trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2015 às 02:03)

StormRic disse:


> Não me parece nada. Não há coincidência de descargas registadas com a localização do incêndio.



Não se pode ser excessivamente rigoroso com a localização das DEA do IPMA, quando sabemos que as mesmas até podem ter ocorrido a cerca de 20 a 40 quilómetros ao lado do local onde aparecem assinaladas nos mapas, isto para distâncias já relativamente grandes a partir de Lisboa.

Basta lembrar o que já ocorreu este ano, em que se abordou aqui no Fórum, num determinado dia, em que apareceu todo o norte do distrito de Portalegre coberto de DEA no mapa do IPMA, quando na realidade nesse dia o céu esteve limpo em toda a região e as DEA ocorreram 40 ou 50 quilómetros mais a norte da localização indicada pelos mapas do IPMA.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2015 às 12:45)

Hoje acordei com o som das sirenes dos carros dos bombeiros,ás 7:20 foi um foco de incendio agricola,que queimou uns bons metros de restolho, aqui próximo de mim, em zona com algum declive, e tinha habitações a poucos metros, daí que em pouco mais de 20 minutos depois, chegaram logo 6 veículos, com 24 operacionais.
Sendo que veio logo 2 veiculos de corperações vizinhas de Alcanena e Golegã.
Durou cerca de 1 hora e meia até ser circunscrito, felizmente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2015 às 15:01)

O incendio do Sabugal, e o  de Alijó já foram dados como dominados.
Á pouco quando mostrou a reportagem na SIC do incendio de Alijó, fiquei de admirado quando vi a população toda na rua a cantar e a dançar na estrada, junto a um dos carro dos bombeiros. Talvez seria melhor ideia, digo eu, em ajudar os bombeiros no combate, ou em lhes preparar algo para comerem, visto o incendio ter durado mais de 24 horas. 
Mais uma vez o povo portugues a nao ficar bem na "fotografia", secalhar nao está interessado a defender o que é seu, mas sim em "abanar o capacete", ou talvez em ajudar os turistas a encontrar algum sítio para visitarem.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2015 às 17:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O incendio do Sabugal, e o  de Alijó já foram dados como dominados.
> Á pouco quando mostrou a reportagem na SIC do incendio de Alijó, fiquei de admirado quando vi a população toda na rua a cantar e a dançar na estrada, junto a um dos carro dos bombeiros. Talvez seria melhor ideia, digo eu, em ajudar os bombeiros no combate, ou em lhes preparar algo para comerem, visto o incendio ter durado mais de 24 horas.
> Mais uma vez o povo portugues a nao ficar bem na "fotografia", secalhar nao está interessado a defender o que é seu, mas sim em "abanar o capacete", ou talvez em ajudar os turistas a encontrar algum sítio para visitarem.


Pois, eu também reparei nisso ontem... achei um bocado estranho e descabido. Mas pronto, o que é que se há-de fazer...


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 17:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Á pouco quando mostrou a reportagem na SIC do incendio de Alijó, fiquei de admirado quando *vi a população toda* na rua a cantar e a dançar na estrada, junto a um dos carro dos bombeiros. Talvez seria melhor ideia, digo eu, em ajudar os bombeiros no combate, ou em lhes preparar algo para comerem, visto o incendio ter durado mais de 24 horas.
> Mais uma vez *o povo portugues* a nao ficar bem na "fotografia", secalhar nao está interessado a defender o que é seu, mas sim em "abanar o capacete", ou talvez em ajudar os turistas a encontrar algum sítio para visitarem.



Um pequeno grupo de pessoas numa festa local em honra duma santa qualquer numa freguesia qualquer, provavelmente alguma pequena festividade anual.
Não andaremos um bocado emocionais ou exagerados demais ?


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2015 às 17:40)

Vince disse:


> Um pequeno grupo de pessoas numa festa local em honra duma santa qualquer numa freguesia qualquer, provavelmente alguma pequena festividade anual.
> Não andaremos um bocado emocionais ou exagerados demais ?


 Quiçá...


----------



## robinetinidol (25 Ago 2015 às 17:22)

Incêndios mais complicados, a esta hora, são Alcanena (PNSAC) e Belmonte. Daqui começo a avistar um pouco de fumo disperso no horizonte.
Incêndio Sabugal consumiu, no mínimo, 1002 ha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Ago 2015 às 18:11)

robinetinidol disse:


> Incêndios mais complicados, a esta hora, são Alcanena (PNSAC) e Belmonte. Daqui começo a avistar um pouco de fumo disperso no horizonte.
> Incêndio Sabugal consumiu, no mínimo, 1002 ha.



Ambos os incendios ás 17:45 já aparecem em "Conclusão".


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2015 às 11:16)

*Incêndios em Agosto já deixaram 15 mil hectares de área ardida*


18/08/2015 - 13:46

Balanço das duas primeiras semanas mostra que os fogos este ano estão por ora abaixo da média.




Os incêndios florestais consumiram cerca de 15.000 hectares de matos e florestas na primeira quinzena de Agosto, elevando a área ardida para quase 43.844 hectares desde o princípio do ano.
O valor deste ano já é o dobro do registado em todo o ano passado – um dos mais moderados em termos de incêndios em Portugal desde 1980. Mas está abaixo da média da última década, que é de 55.920 hectares.

O mais recente balanço dos incêndios florestais, divulgado esta segunda-feira pelo Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF), mostra que número de incêndios em Julho e na primeira quinzena de Agosto é muito próximo da média da década anterior. Mas a área ardida é substancialmente menor – menos 44% em Julho e menos 42% em Agosto.

Os incêndios deste mês tiveram, até agora, o seu ponto alto entre os dias 7 e 10, quando temperaturas elevadas, acima dos 35ºC em vários pontos do país, e vento forte complicaram o trabalho dos bombeiros. Os maiores fogos deste ano ocorreram nesses dias, a começar por um que deflagrou em Vila Nova de Cerveira, a 8 de Agosto, e que consumiu 3000 hectares de área verde. Dois dias depois, teve início um incêndio na Serra da Estrela, que assumiu grandes proporções. No total, arderam 2300 hectares de mato e floresta nos concelhos de Manteigas e Gouveia.

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...ixaram-15-mil-hectares-de-area-ardida-1705321


----------



## robinetinidol (28 Ago 2015 às 12:51)

Incêndio violento em Miranda do Corvo já em resolução.


----------



## robinetinidol (28 Ago 2015 às 14:52)

Por agora anda tudo muito calmo... com este calor, até admira...


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Ago 2015 às 13:22)

Situação a ficar complicada, aparentemente, em Pombal e no Fundão. Se se justificar, poderei tirar fotos ao incêndio de Pombal, visto ser um pouco a Norte do concelho de Ourém.


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Ago 2015 às 13:31)

Fui ver à janela e avisto o incêndio de Pombal. Aparece uma faixa inclinada estreita em 45 graus pelo horizonte.


----------



## nunessimoes (29 Ago 2015 às 14:07)

robinetinidol disse:


> Fui ver à janela e avisto o incêndio de Pombal. Aparece uma faixa inclinada estreita em 45 graus pelo horizonte.


Como está? Ainda avistas? Penso estar dominado...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2015 às 14:09)

O incendio de Pombal, em Abiul, está ainda em resolução, e conta com 70 operacionais, 17 veiculos, e 2 meios aéreos.(actualizado ás 13:45)
Arde em povoamento florestal, e teve inicio ás 12:39.


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Ago 2015 às 14:21)

nunessimoes disse:


> Como está? Ainda avistas? Penso estar dominado...


Agora, neste exato momento já não avisto nada. Mas há 10 minutos ainda avistava fumo escuro. Na Batalha, Leiria, é das únicas direcções que não tenho alcance daqui. Também não sei exatamente a direcção. Pelo que me esforcei a ver não avisto nada. Mas tenho uma casa e árvores a tapar uma parte do horizonte, portanto, se for nessa direcção, não consigo avistar. Quando foi o incêndio de Pataias não consegui ver nada.


----------



## nunessimoes (29 Ago 2015 às 14:49)

Na batalha já deve estar resolvido apesar de aparecer em curso...


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Ago 2015 às 14:54)

nunessimoes disse:


> Na batalha já deve estar resolvido apesar de aparecer em curso...


A mim não aparece "Em curso".. aparece "Encerrado".


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2015 às 17:54)

2 incendios que já duram á mais de 3 horas, sendo eles em Valdigem, Lamego, e outro em Talhas, Macedo de Cavaleiros.
Um outro incendio em Urqueira, Ourém, teve 80 operacionais, mas já aparece como "conclusão"


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Ago 2015 às 18:18)

Pois, houve realmente um incêndio aqui perto, em Ourém. Eu nem dei por nada. E para 80 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos é porque era violento... Mas daqui não se avista nada de fumo. Em Penedono deve estar muito complicado. Na Sertã e Coimbra também. E 4 incêndios significativos.


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Ago 2015 às 18:28)

E em Espanha a situação não está nada mais fácil...


----------



## ota (29 Ago 2015 às 18:45)

Também não dei por nada em Ourém... Costumo ver tudo o que ocorre aqui nos concelhos vizinhos... Estranho


----------



## robinetinidol (30 Ago 2015 às 14:07)

Incêndio de grandes proporções em Coimbra. 150 + operacionais


----------



## DaniFR (30 Ago 2015 às 14:27)

Incêndio em Almalaguês, arredores de Coimbra
151 operacionais
39 meios terrestres
3 meios aéreos
















Fotos do grupo Fb Ocorrências em Coimbra


----------



## nunessimoes (30 Ago 2015 às 14:30)

robinetinidol disse:


> Pois, houve realmente um incêndio aqui perto, em Ourém. Eu nem dei por nada. E para 80 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos é porque era violento... Mas daqui não se avista nada de fumo. Em Penedono deve estar muito complicado. Na Sertã e Coimbra também. E 4 incêndios significativos.


IF na zona de pederneira novamente


----------



## robinetinidol (30 Ago 2015 às 14:58)

nunessimoes disse:


> IF na zona de pederneira novamente


Outra vez.... Já está dominado...


----------



## robinetinidol (30 Ago 2015 às 15:48)

Ao consultar Europe Forest Fires, verifico que há um incêndio em "Águas Belas" que terá consumido mais de 5000 ha?? Será o de Sortelha?? Ainda há dias era 1000 ha... e depois há inúmeros incêndios de grandes proporções em Portugal nos dias 21 e 22...não pensei que fossem tantos... e alguns consumiram mais do que o Incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, e não passaram dos 100 e poucos bombeiros...


----------



## robinetinidol (30 Ago 2015 às 16:00)

E agora, as três situações mais complicadas serão em Coimbra - 259 operacionais e 11 MEIOS AÉREOS! Moimenta da Beira e Covilhã - em 5 minutos 80 operacionais e 3 meios aéreos...


----------



## jonas (30 Ago 2015 às 16:11)

Incendio em Coimbra muito complicado e novamente um incêndio de grandes proporções acho eu , no concelho da Covilhã


----------



## robinetinidol (30 Ago 2015 às 16:28)

Estou aqui a ouvir muito os bombeiros e agora parece-me um helicóptero... mas não avisto nada...


----------



## nunessimoes (30 Ago 2015 às 16:39)

robinetinidol disse:


> Estou aqui a ouvir muito os bombeiros e agora parece-me um helicóptero... mas não avisto nada...


Penso ser para a zona de Alcanede


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2015 às 16:53)

incendio em Alcanena, Monsanto
50 operacionais
14 veiculos
1 meios aéreo


----------



## robinetinidol (30 Ago 2015 às 16:53)

nunessimoes disse:


> Penso ser para a zona de Alcanede


Afinal sempre foi aqui em Fátima, na autostrada A1 mas foi de pequeníssimas dimensões...


----------



## jonas (30 Ago 2015 às 17:11)

Incendio em coimbra- cortada a A13 - 329 Homens e 11 MA
Incendio na covilha - 115 homens e 4 MA
Incendio em Moimenta da beira - 78 Homens e 3 MA


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2015 às 17:14)

*Bombeiros combatem as chamas em Coimbra*

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
407 operacionais
125 veiculos
incendio com tres frentes activas( actualizado ás 17:15)


----------



## robinetinidol (30 Ago 2015 às 17:22)

Já passam dos 400 operacionais em Coimbra....


----------



## robinetinidol (30 Ago 2015 às 18:57)

Daqui ouço novamente os bombeiros, um avião passou aqui por cima, talvez dirigindo-se a Coimbra. Vejo o que me parece um foco de incêndio aqui perto mas não aparece nada no histórico. Também para a direcção da Covilhã vejo um pirocumulus grande, mas se calhar é apenas uma nuvem no horizonte. Em Coimbra são quase 600 operacionais e 14 MA.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2015 às 18:58)

Coimbra já vai a caminho dos 600 operacionais, e 14 meios aéreos.


----------



## jonas (30 Ago 2015 às 19:14)

Esta complicada a situação em coimbra vai em direcao a Miranda do corvo


----------



## jonas (31 Ago 2015 às 10:09)

Incêndio em verdelhos,covilha ,outra vez -107 homens e 3 MA- 1 frente activa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Ago 2015 às 18:46)

Incêndio na zona de Oucidres / Águas Frias, Chaves. :'(


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Ago 2015 às 18:51)

Mais outro em Mairos, Chaves. :'(


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Ago 2015 às 18:57)

Em plena A24 passam reforços de Vila Real, incluindo a Cruz Branca!


----------



## jonas (31 Ago 2015 às 20:04)

Já tem quase 100 operacionais como está a situação ?


----------



## jonas (31 Ago 2015 às 20:20)

Chaves 1 frente activa


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Ago 2015 às 20:33)

Incendio de chaves dado como dominado.


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Set 2015 às 14:24)

Faz hoje exatamente três anos que começara o incêndio de Ourém, 2012... inesquecível.


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2015 às 17:57)

Incêndio em Gois 156 operacionais e 3 MA


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2015 às 19:35)

incendio em Almada, Charneca da Caparica, com 88 operacionais, 31 veiculos e 2 meios aéreos.
O incendio de Góis já aparece "Em Resolução".


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2015 às 20:33)

incendio em almada tem 2 frentes activas


----------



## bisnaga33 (2 Set 2015 às 21:05)

boas noites
tenho um problema com o site dos incêndios apoucos dias atras criado(tomahock)não me aparece nenhum fogo activo nenhuma situação activa


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2015 às 21:16)

Voce tem de ir à atividade operacional e clica em incendios rurais depois faz a transferencia pdf e para ver o historico é a mesma coisa só que no site da proteccao civil


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 03:59)

Infelizmente plantou-se o território com árvores que em vez de água têm resina e essências combustíveis, por isso o inferno de chamas e de estupidez que grassam pelo país.

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=788113


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Set 2015 às 14:07)

Já saiu o relatório do ICNF até 31 de Agosto... os incêndios de Mangualde não constam...


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2015 às 13:19)

Novo incêndio em verdelhos


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2015 às 13:28)

Tem 51 operacionais e dois MA


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2015 às 14:06)

Já dominado


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2015 às 09:44)

Incendio em moncao já está activo à 
  12 horas


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2015 às 10:48)

Já dominado


----------



## nunessimoes (6 Set 2015 às 15:52)

Várias ignições neste momento na zona de Soure


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 16:09)

Incêndios enormes em Valongo e Soure.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 16:28)

nunessimoes disse:


> Várias ignições neste momento na zona de Soure


Olá! consegue avistar o de Soure? Eu não... estranho... e tenho boa visibilidade...


----------



## nunessimoes (6 Set 2015 às 16:29)

Não consigo de onde estou


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2015 às 16:40)

Enorme incêndio em Valongo neste momento.

Fotos que tirei agora de minha casa no Porto


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 16:47)

Snifa disse:


> Enorme incêndio em Valongo neste momento.
> 
> Fotos que tirei agora de minha casa no Porto


Credo


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 17:17)

Grande incendio aqui em Fátima, no sopé da Serra D Aire!!!


----------



## nunessimoes (6 Set 2015 às 17:18)

robinetinidol disse:


> Grande incendio aqui em Fátima, no sopé da Serra D Aire!!!


Tens foto? Está forte?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2015 às 17:24)

Enorme incêndio 
em valongo mais logo posto fotos


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2015 às 17:33)

incendio em Abitureiras, em Pov.Florestal, conta com 94 operacionais, 26 veiculos e 1 meios aéreo. 

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...nais-combate-incendio-no-concelho-de-santarem
94 operacionais, de várias corporações do distrito de Santarém e da GNR, combatiam às 16h45 um incêndio na localidade de Póvoa dos 3, na freguesia de Abitureiras, concelho de Santarém.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 17:38)

nunessimoes disse:


> Tens foto? Está forte?


Não tenho foto. Há 15 min. deparei-me com uma coluna de fumo muito preto, alta. Agora já não está tao negro, mas espalhou-se mais!


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 17:46)

Daqui já avisto uma faixa de fumo negro no horizonte do de Soure. Deve estar complicado. E também avisto fumo do de Santarém, ao que parece.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 17:52)

Aqui na Serra D'Aire está muito espalhado e ora perde força, ora ganha força. Também deve estar bastante vento. Não está a ser muito fácil. Já não havia um incêndio aqui tão perto destas dimensões (que mesmo assim não são muito grandes) há anos...


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 17:57)

Os bombeiros não param de passar... pelo menos dois meios aéreos a combater o incêndio


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 17:59)

O incêndio a que me refiro é o de Minde. Aqui em Fátima pelos vistos já houve outros dois..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2015 às 18:00)

Incêndio continua em força em valongo


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2015 às 18:05)

Daqui avisto uma grande coluna de fumo por cima da Serra D'Aire, provavelmente será desse incendio de Minde.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 18:18)

Tem vindo a crescer. Já está próximo das encostas.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 18:27)

Está complicado. Tem 2 frentes. Mas varia muito. Partem-se muito e evoluem muito rápido. Depois juntam-se, depois separam-se, depois uma acaba e começa outra... fumo muito preto. Assusta.


----------



## ota (6 Set 2015 às 18:46)

Isto é o que se vê do incêndio em Minde a partir de Tomar(3kms à norte) Acabou de passar mais um helicóptero.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 18:53)

Chamas a subir a encosta da Serra D'Aire!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2015 às 19:09)

A imensidão de fumo que observo, cobre quase toda a Serra D'Aire. Daqui também consegui ter a percepção que as chamas provavelmente estariam a subir a serra, através do levantar do fumo.

Na página da Prot.Civil este fogo está a ser combatido por 169 operacionais, 48 veiculos e 3 meios aéros.
Está a arder mato em MINDE,  PNSAC - VALE ALTO.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 19:15)

Tem várias frentes. Uma grande nas encostas da serra, outra mais pequena em pinhal no sopé da serra, mas com chamas altas...


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 19:33)

Já está muito mais calmo. Só fumo branco. E parece que já não progride na encosta.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Set 2015 às 19:40)

Fotos tiradas por familiares do local.


----------



## jonas (6 Set 2015 às 19:46)

estou no porto e na vinda para ca dava para perceber que o incendio em Valongo esta muito complicado


----------



## jonas (6 Set 2015 às 19:52)

Incendio em Minde ainda ativo quase 200 operacionais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2015 às 19:53)

Por aqui cheira muito a queimado, e o ve-se muito fumo já acumulado em alguns vales. Esperemos que a situação melhores em Minde.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 20:36)

Desde há meia hora que o fumo de Valongo deixou de aparecer no eco do radar de Arouca.
Deve estar a ser dominado.






Em Minde não se vê eco do fumo no radar. Pelas fotos percebe-se porquê, está muito junto à superfície.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2015 às 21:25)

Por aqui ainda se vê uns pontos de chamas aqui e acolá, mas deve estar praticamente dominado.


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2015 às 16:01)

Grande incêndio em Arouca


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2015 às 16:40)

Tem 3 frentes ativas


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 16:44)

jonas disse:


> Grande incêndio em Arouca





jonas disse:


> Tem 3 frentes ativas



Cheira intensamente a pinhal queimado, nuvem de fumo para SE


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 16:46)




----------



## jonas (7 Set 2015 às 16:55)

Como lhe parece estar a evoluir o incêndio


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 17:08)

jonas disse:


> Como lhe parece estar a evoluir o incêndio



Não tenho contacto visual do incêndio  , apenas  vejo umas nuvens escuras medias-altas e o cheiro a queimado continua.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 17:14)

Ficam aqui as fotos que tirei ontem ao incêndio em Valongo

Pyrocumulus ás 16:28h




Já para lá das 19h, continuava a arder a Serra de Pias. Visível um meio aéreo no lado direito da foto:











Vento níveis baixos de WNW e em altura e SSE




Imagem satélite às 19h


----------



## PedroMAR (7 Set 2015 às 17:19)

Situação muito complicada em Arouca


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2015 às 17:35)

Estou em paredes e derrepente começo a ver um grande coluna de fumo para os lados de Arouca no entanto pode ser aqui mais perto mas se for de Arouca a situação deve estar bastante complicada


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2015 às 17:36)

E já é distinguível nas imagens de radar


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 17:48)

Tenho o terraço com cinzas 

Vista para ESE


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2015 às 18:09)

Continuam a aumentar os meios de combate


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 18:14)

*Incêndio de grandes dimensões em Arouca*

Um incêndio de dimensões consideráveis em áreas florestais de Arouca está a ameaçar os passadiços de madeira sobre o rio Paiva, informou hoje o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Aveiro.

A lavrar nas freguesias de Canelas e Espiunca, o fogo deflagrou ao início da tarde e envolvia por volta das 17:00 um total de 243 bombeiros de diferentes corporações, 65 veículos de combate a incêndios e sete meios aéreos. 

O responsável da sala de operações do CDOS de Aveiro admitiu à Lusa que a estrutura dos passadiços sobre o Paiva está ameaçada, na medida em que se prolonga por oito quilómetros através dessas duas freguesias, mas adiantou: "Estamos a ter alguma atenção a isso [para impedir o pior]". 

"Está a ser uma intervenção complicada, pela grande densidade florestal da zona"

Noticia da TVI24


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2015 às 18:15)

Está bastante distribuído o incêndio


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2015 às 18:18)

Imponente a coluna do incêndio em Arouca vista aqui do Porto, muito escura, larga e alta.

Há formação de pirocúmulo ( indicativo da grande intensidade do incêndio) mas o mesmo está bastante oculto pelo fumo castanho que se vai espalhando em altitude.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 18:27)

Fotos retiradas do Facebook do Diário de Arouca


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2015 às 19:43)

Estão a arder os pacadicos em Arouca no geopark entretanto  novo grande incêndio em oliveira de Azeméis e continua em guimaraes


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 20:07)

Extensa coluna de fumo do incêndio de Arouca 

Foto tirada às 19:10h





Sat24:


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2015 às 20:18)

Esse incendio esta muito descontrolado


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2015 às 20:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos retiradas do Facebook do Diário de Arouca



É uma pena, estar a arder uma área verde muito bonita, e pelo que tenho lido nas noticias, os passadiços do Paiva tem atraído muitas centenas de pessoas, agora tornou-se num manto negro. Isto já para nao falar no investimento feito pela autarquia na construçao, que agora possivelmente tem de ser reconstruidos. Pela foto ve-se que o declive é acentuado, onde nao á muito a fazer por parte dos operacionais, a nao ser com algumas descargas dos meios aéreos

As chamas já queimaram a travessia pedonal nos desfiladeiros do Salto e da Parede, junto à praia do Vale. Noutras zonas as autoridades, admitem a retirada de partes do passadiço, através de corte com motosserras, como forma de poupar a estrutura da travessia à passagem do fogo, indicou ao JN, uma fonte local.
Fonte: http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...lho=Arouca&Option=Interior&content_id=4766114

O incendio continua com 4 frentes activas combatidas por 246 opracionais e 72 veiculos.


----------



## boneli (7 Set 2015 às 20:46)

Construir um passadiço num local daqueles com uma carga de biomassa florestal tão grande que resulta principalmente da monocultura de eucalipto, dá nisto!!!
Agora toca a cortar tudo à força para o prejuízo não ser maior. À mesmo.

Faz-me lembrar a velha história da retroescavadoras nos incêndios para abrir acessos à pressão....não se faz milagres se as coisas não forem planeadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2015 às 20:55)

boneli disse:


> Construir um passadiço num local daqueles com uma carga de biomassa florestal tão grande que resulta principalmente da monocultura de eucalipto, dá nisto!!!
> Agora toca a cortar tudo à força para o prejuízo não ser maior. À mesmo.
> 
> Faz-me lembrar a velha história da retroescavadoras nos incêndios para abrir acessos à pressão....não se faz milagres se as coisas não forem planeadas.



Concordo plenamente contigo, secalhar  deviam ter planeado que uma coisa destas poderia acontecer um dia, e então o passadiço em madeira que aquilo seria um óptimo rastilho para o fogo.


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2015 às 21:06)

Concordo


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2015 às 21:29)

Reportagem da RTP sobre os passadiços do Vouga - Arouca

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/pas...aminho-para-paraiso-natural-em-arouca_v846858

Digam o que quiserem, mas este incêndio tem mão criminosa, alguém viu as imagens e pensou vou destruir aquilo tudo. Os incendiários se estão com problemas, porque não pregam fogo a sim próprios e deixem as florestas em paz. Gente sem escrúpulos e que devia ser atado a uma árvore e ateado fogo. 

Já no Algarve, em 2012 ardeu o Pego do Inferno, tinha passadiço em madeira e era uma beleza natural, veio o fogo com mão negligente e arderam 26000 ha, quanto à empresa causadora deste incêndio mais nada se soube, a culpa morreu solteira, como tantas coisas neste país. Por isso, a floresta portuguesa continua a desaparecer e cada vez menos existem sítios maravilhosos no nosso Portugal.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2015 às 21:48)

Passadiços oficialmente encerrados ao público.
http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia/chamas-ameacam-passadicos-de-arouca-1707109

Muito já se falou que a construção dos passadiços traria o risco de incêndios com origens criminosas. Se se conseguir comprovar, o que duvido, cá está a prova...
Os números de visitantes são "aterradores". 10000 pessoas por dia no passado fim-de-semana. É bom mesmo que avancem com algum tipo de controlo diário, como fazem, por exemplo, em Espanha no Caminito del Rey.


----------



## boneli (7 Set 2015 às 21:52)

O incêndio não começou no sitio dos passadiços. Evoluiu para aquela direção, o que não implica que não se deva fazer esse control. Este fogo só está a ser falado por ter sido no local onde foi. Estou convicto que com o passar do tempo o fluxo de pessoas iria ser menor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2015 às 22:14)

Parece que o incendio de Arouca está a começar a ceder felizemente, passou de 4 para 2 frentes. Pode ser que agora com o cair da noite, e o aumento de humidade, bem com as temperaturas mais baixas, o incendio, abrande de modo a procederam mais rapidamente á sua extinção.
O relevo acentuado será um dos pontos negativos.


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2015 às 10:44)

30 anos depois do incêndio fatídico Armamar presta homenagem aos “14 magníficos”
http://www.cm-armamar.pt/noticias/noticias/30-anos-depois-do-incendio-fatidico

Capacetes na Serra de Lumiares para recordar a morte de 14 bombeiros de Armamar
http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...ar-a-morte-de-14-bombeiros-de-armamar-1707088

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## james (8 Set 2015 às 10:51)

Esse foi um dos setembro mais trágicos de sempre em Portugal . Poucos dias apos essa tragedia , ocorreria outra bem maior , o acidente de Alcafache , o maior desastre ferroviário de sempre em Portugal .


----------



## boneli (8 Set 2015 às 12:07)

Sempre que vejo essa reportagem dá-me arrepios. Já estive com colegas nesse local para prestar homenagem aos colegas falecidos.
Já perdi colegas em serviço mas nunca devido a incêndio e é sempre algo que marca qualquer um. Os tempos são outros e muita coisa evoluiu, mas todos os anos partem colegas de forma trágica.

Na minha modéstia opinião acho que os bombeiros em Portugal deviam de ser vistos pelas entidades e a sociedade em geral de uma outra forma. Cada vez dou menos À minha corporação porque somos vistos como os culpados e os coitadinhos do que se passa na proteção civil.


----------



## PedroMAR (8 Set 2015 às 18:03)

Incêndio complicado em Gavião.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2015 às 19:52)

Incendio em Monção, Viana do Castelo com 84 operacionais e 29 veiculos, e 3 meios aéreos.
O de Gavião ja ultrapassa os 300 operacionais.


----------



## jonas (11 Set 2015 às 16:34)

Grande incêndio em vinhais


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Set 2015 às 11:49)

Tirei algumas fotos ao incêndio que houve aqui em Minde, perto da Serra D'Aire. Quando tiver o cabo, posto-as aqui.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2015 às 14:35)

robinetinidol disse:


> Tirei algumas fotos ao incêndio que houve aqui em Minde, perto da Serra D'Aire. Quando tiver o cabo, posto-as aqui.



As fotos só são úteis e bem vindas neste tópico para ilustrar uma situação a decorrer, de resto não vale a pena, o tópico não serve de galeria.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2015 às 19:09)

Como está a situação em Arganil?!!


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Set 2015 às 19:11)

Arganil, Vila Velha de Ródão e Lisboa são as situações mais complicadas do dia de hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2015 às 19:28)

Incendio de Arganil, já está dominada, conta ainda com 222 operacionais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2015 às 17:26)

*"Erosão dos solos é mais grave que floresta ardida", diz Xavier Viegas*
11 DE AGOSTO DE 2015


O responsável do Centro de Estudos Florestais da Universidade de Coimbra concorda com o autarca de Caminha. Miguel Alves referiu, esta manhã na TSF, que as chuvas vão criar um novo problema na Serra D'Arga. O Ministério da Agricultura já pediu relatórios às autarquias afetadas.

Para Xavier Viegas, a preocupação do autarca de Caminha faz todo o sentido e na opinião do responsável do Centro de Estudos Florestais da Universidade de Coimbra " não é preciso esperar pelo inverno, basta que chova em grande quantidade nas próximas semanas" para o solo começar a ceder devido à falta de consistência

Xavier Viegas explica a melhor forma de prevenir o pior dos cenários
À TSF, Xavier Viegas explica que "se não se fizer nada entretanto, com este problema de solos despidos corre-se o risco de haver arrastamento do solo e essa é uma perda ainda mais irreversível do que perda da floresta porque a floresta, mais ano menos ano regenera-se, mas o solo que se perde leva milhares de anos a reconstituir-se".

O especialista defende que a melhor forma de prevenir o pior dos cenários é através de uma intervenção imediata no terreno. "A intervenção devia ser imediata nas encostas com a matéria queimada ou com matéria artificial para reforçar as encostas para ajudar a criar uma proteção no solo. Existem fundos comunitários que suportam este tipo de medidas".

Uma intervenção que devia acontecer rapidamente. Xavier Viegas recorda a época de incêndios de há três anos.

"O que eu tenho visto em situações anteriores, como no Algarve em 2012, em que houve imediatamente uma ação burocrática que foi feita, de candidatura de projetos, mas primeiro que este projetos fossem postos em prática passou-se muito tempo e nalguns casos já foi tarde".

Contactado pela TSF, o Ministério da Agricultura esclareceu que já deu instruções às autarquias afetadas pelos incêndios para fazerem um relatório que identifique as necessidades urgentes de intervenção nos terrenos que arderam.

O Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas vai tutelar este processo. O objetivo é intervir rapidamente através da candidatura para apoio ao investimento de situações de emergência pós-incêndio. Este apoio implica um concurso de candidatura para a situação em causa e conta com a ajuda de verbas comunitárias.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 01:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O objetivo é intervir rapidamente através da candidatura para apoio ao investimento de situações de emergência pós-incêndio. Este apoio implica um concurso de candidatura para a situação em causa e conta com a ajuda de verbas comunitárias.



Esta intervenção consiste em fazer o quê no terreno? Rearborização com espécies de crescimento rápido? É um círculo vicioso. Barreiras e socalcos? Corte e remoção das árvores queimadas e/ou estilhaçamento da matéria vegetal no próprio local para cobertura do solo?


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2015 às 20:59)

Os dois maiores incendios do dia de hoje foram em Castelo Branco, em Fundão, contou com 233 operacionais, 65 veiculos e 8 meios aéreos, e o outro em Santarém, Rio Maior, contou com 144 operacionais, 41 veiculos e 1 meio aéreos. Ambos já se encontram "Em resolução"
Hoje devido á temperatura ter sido mais elevada, foi um dia com 72 ocorrências.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 00:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os dois maiores incendios do dia de hoje foram em Castelo Branco, em Fundão, contou com 233 operacionais, 65 veiculos e 8 meios aéreos, e o outro em Santarém, Rio Maior, contou com 144 operacionais, 41 veiculos e 1 meio aéreos. Ambos já se encontram "Em resolução"
> Hoje devido á temperatura ter sido mais elevada, foi um dia com 72 ocorrências.



São zonas que receberam pouquíssima precipitação no último evento, já evaporou tudo, claro, e voltou ao mesmo estado de secura anterior, imediatamente aproveitado pelas acções negligentes e criminosas do costume.
A perspectiva para esta semana é má para as zonas que não foram encharcadas, essencialmente para sul da cordilheira central.


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Set 2015 às 16:54)

Mação e Idanha-a-Nova em situação complicada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2015 às 17:00)

Idanha-a-Nova 170 Operacionais em 55 minutos!! Deve estar forte!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2015 às 17:16)

Avisto daqui uma coluna de fumo de dimensões já elevada, mas creio que nao seja do de Mação.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2015 às 17:21)

Aparentemente pelos dados da Proteção Civil será de Idanha-a-Nova.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2015 às 17:48)

Afinal a coluna de fumo que eu vejo é do incendio de Constancia, e já é de alguma dimensão elevada, conta com 162 operacionais, 41 veiculos e 4 meios aéreos


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2015 às 18:44)

A coluna de fumo do incendio de Constancia era gigantesca, o fumo até á cerca de meia hora atrás era bem negro, agora notasse que as chamas devem de estar a ceder, porque o fumo já está mais esbranquiçado.
Pelo menos agora daqui já nao vejo o fumo a subir como se via desde que o fogo começou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2015 às 20:53)

O incendio de Constancia, já consta na pagina da Prot.Civil como dominado, conta ainda com 287 operacionais, apoiados por 82 meios.


----------



## frederico (22 Set 2015 às 18:24)

Alguém aqui fala nas diferenças das dimensões dos fogos em Portugal e em Espanha. 

Eu tenho uma justificação que explica parte do problema português. 

Se forem por exemplo ao Norte da Andaluzia, ao Sul da Extremadura ou à Meseta Norte prestem atenção pois não há matos por baixo dos montados e dos  carvalhais. Porquê? Os espanhóis têm muito, muito gado! E o gado limpa a floresta!


----------



## Garcia (22 Set 2015 às 19:18)

Incêndio em Cezaredas, Lourinhã..

já à algum tempo que vejo fumo.. a ver se resolvem antes que seja noite, mas o vento não deve estar a ajudar..:/


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2015 às 19:57)

Um dos maiores incendios, que mais meio envolveu, no dia de hoje foi o de Sintra, foi combatido por 175 operacionais e 54 veiculos, mas já se encontra "em conclusão".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2015 às 20:17)

Apesar de estar em conclusão há algum tempo, o cheiro a queimado é cada vez mais intenso por aqui...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2015 às 22:18)

Vejo uma grande coluna de fumo ligeiramente a Sudeste de Loures. Pessoal de Odivelas sabe alguma coisa?


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Set 2015 às 22:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vejo uma grande coluna de fumo ligeiramente a Sudeste de Loures. Pessoal de Odivelas sabe alguma coisa?


Será junto ao centro comercial em Loures?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2015 às 22:39)

Afinal essa coluna de fumo a sudeste é proveniente de um IF aqui bem perto de mim, mas a Norte, na Manjoeira. Alerta dado às 21h40.


























A tal coluna de fumo que vi inicialmente:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2015 às 22:50)

No combate estão 61 bombeiros e 17 viaturas... Certamente cerca de 5 corporações envolvidas (Loures, Malveira, Zambujal, Fanhões e Bucelas).


----------



## Prates (22 Set 2015 às 23:15)

Os da Póvoa de Santa Iria também devem de estar a ir para lá, tem tocado a sirene nos últimos minutos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2015 às 23:26)

Prates disse:


> Os da Póvoa de Santa Iria também devem de estar a ir para lá, tem tocado a sirene nos últimos minutos



O incêndio está bem menor, mas também continuo a ouvir sirenes de quartéis.


----------



## jonas (23 Set 2015 às 17:09)

Grande incêndio em Palmela


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Set 2015 às 17:13)

Como está neste momento? A pouco estava a subir a encosta?


----------



## jonas (23 Set 2015 às 17:37)

Não sei mas atualiza daqui a 10 min


----------



## jonas (23 Set 2015 às 17:49)

Está na mesma os operacionais


----------



## jonas (23 Set 2015 às 17:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Como está neste momento? A pouco estava a subir a encosta?


Como obteve essa informação ?


----------



## jonekko (23 Set 2015 às 18:53)

Penso que seja este:

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/bom...em-fogo-no-parque-natural-da-arrabida_n860550


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 19:58)

Incêndio agora em frente a casa, acho que é na Anta do Monte Abraão


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 20:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fecho o dia com uma tragédia, Monte Abraão arde toda... zona de mato perto da anta.
> Zonas de Queluz e Amadora devem estar sob cheiro de fumo intenso, vento de NO quase forte não ajuda



Pôe aqui as fotos.

O alerta de primeiro despacho está às 19:35, ainda sem contabilizar operacionais.

A nortada deve estar terrível.

Na zona baixa de Queluz as rajadas chegam ao 46 Km/h, vento médio à volta dos 30 Km/h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2015 às 20:54)

Está com 32 operacionais e 8 veículos (20:45).


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 21:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Monte Abraão arde toda... zona de mato perto da anta.



Pelo que costumo ver nestes dias místicos dos equinócios e solstícios, nas proximidades de locais megalíticos e outros, é vulgar haver celebrações com velas, fogueiras, etc. Pode ser especulação minha, mas acho altamente provável que tenha sido essa a origem da deflagração. Repare-se na hora, ao poente do dia do equinócio.

Na serra de Sintra é uma praga a proliferação destas acções ligadas ao esoterismo e outras mais obscuras, encontro nos mais variados locais objectos e mesmo instalações completas de rituais que quase sempre envolvem o fogo, desde velas, lamparinas, caixas de fósforos ainda inteiras, garrafas de alcoól, restos de fogueiras, ramagens e até mechas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 21:17)

StormRic disse:


> Pelo que costumo ver nestes dias místicos dos equinócios e solstícios, nas proximidades de locais megalíticos e outros, é vulgar haver celebrações com velas, fogueiras, etc. Pode ser especulação minha, mas acho altamente provável que tenha sido essa a origem da deflagração. Repare-se na hora, ao poente do dia do equinócio.
> 
> Na serra de Sintra é uma praga a proliferação destas acções ligadas ao esoterismo e outras mais obscuras, encontro nos mais variados locais objectos e mesmo instalações completas de rituais que quase sempre envolvem o fogo, desde velas, lamparinas, caixas de fósforos ainda inteiras, garrafas de alcoól, restos de fogueiras, ramagens e até mechas.


Não fazia a mínima ideia disso  É óbvio que é fogo posto
Repost
Fecho o dia com uma tragédia, Monte Abraão arde toda... zona de mato perto da anta.
Zonas de Queluz e Amadora devem estar sob cheiro de fumo intenso, vento de NO quase forte não ajuda


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 21:24)

O incêndio parece acabado, bombeiros ainda permanecem na mata da anta. 
Ainda algumas fotos:


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 21:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já morei em Monte Abraão e é tão improvável que haja incêndios na anta...
> Não há vegetação nenhuma!!
> Não percebo o pessoal que tem prazer em foguear tudo, a sério...
> Sinto o cheiro aqui em Carnaxide


Também me pareceu estranho visto que não há quase mata nenhuma. Podia era estar tão seca que com qualquer coisinha... pelo menos não chegou à encosta do rio Jamor (espero eu)


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 21:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O incêndio parece acabado, bombeiros ainda permanecem na mata da anta.



O local é de muito fácil acesso e realmente não deve haver muito para queimar. Havia o risco de chegar aos postes de alta tensão e à urbanização logo ali.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2015 às 21:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também me pareceu estranho visto que não há quase mata nenhuma. Podia era estar tão seca que com qualquer coisinha... pelo menos não chegou à encosta do rio Jamor (espero eu)


A chuva faz tanta falta...
Não deve ter chegado. Pelo menos pelas fotos não se nota nada


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 21:42)

StormRic disse:


> O local é de muito fácil acesso e realmente não deve haver muito para queimar. Havia o risco de chegar aos postes de alta tensão e à urbanização logo ali.


Deve ter ardido parte da zona verde na imagem, a chama era demasiado alta para apenas ser mata.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 21:47)

Para além de que aquela zona também costuma ter bastante entulho (as pessoas deitam tudo e mais alguma coisa lá). A anta já está partida e degradada imagino agora...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2015 às 22:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Para além de que aquela zona também costuma ter bastante entulho (as pessoas deitam tudo e mais alguma coisa lá). A anta já está partida e degradada imagino agora...


Pois... Há dois anos já estava partida e cheia de lixo lá dentro. As antas fazem parte da história mundial!! Deveria haver mais cuidado por parte das pessoas mas enfim...
Então depois deste incêndio, já nem sei...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2015 às 23:08)

Mais uma noite de actividade para os B.V.Loures... Cheiro bastante intenso a queimado na rua com uma_ neblina_ de fumo. A sirene do quartel tocou duas vezes.






De manhã, no Campo Grande cheirava também a queimado, suponho que deste incêndio:


----------



## dASk (27 Set 2015 às 18:55)

Muito fumo a pairar sobre a margem sul e vejo uma coluna de fumo negro para norte suponho que seja o incêndio de Loures. Alguém sabe como está o ponto de situação?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2015 às 18:58)

dASk disse:


> Muito fumo a pairar sobre a margem sul e vejo uma coluna de fumo negro para norte suponho que seja o incêndio de Loures. Alguém sabe como está o ponto de situação?



Às 18:45 estava activo, agora se está a evoluir ou não, não sei... Aqui cheira a queimado e vai caindo muita cinza, embora o grosso do fumo esteja a passar mais a SE-S-SE.


----------



## jonas (27 Set 2015 às 19:47)

Dominado incendio em obidos


----------



## jonas (27 Set 2015 às 19:51)

Dominado incendio em loures


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2015 às 20:20)

Tudo indica que o incêndio de ontem na Serra d`Ossa ficou a dever-se à trovoada...





Foto: Ivo Moreira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2015 às 21:59)

De há uns momentos para cá (30-45 minutos) que se instalou por aqui um cheiro sufocante a queimado, mas não se vê fumo em lugar algum. Continuo a aguardar pelo update da prociv das 21:45.

*EDIT 22:10* Nada de novo no pdf da ANPC, talvez o vento esteja a trazer_ restos_ do IF de Ponte de Lousa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2015 às 19:54)

Hoje de manhã, no Campo Grande e olhando para Norte via-se uma grande nuvem de fumo, e desconfiei logo que fosse novamente em Ponte de Lousa, e de facto era. Agora ao chegar a Loures o cheiro a queimado ainda é bem intenso.

Duas fotos que encontrei no facebook:

14:36





Pedro Nuno

15:28





Ricardo Costa


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 23:20)

Trovoada provoca incêndio florestal em Santa Comba Dão


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2015 às 01:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Trovoada provoca incêndio florestal em Santa Comba Dão


É incrível como fogo de origem natural deve ser só 0,5% dos fogos no país. Enfim...


----------



## dahon (30 Set 2015 às 08:46)

Isto também é um indicador da seca grave que vivemos, pois à mínima "faísca" há logo uma ignição.


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 14:27)

Enorme incêndio em monchque quase 130 operacionais numa hora é um quarto


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2015 às 14:31)

`Às 14h a situação estava assim, vista aqui de Lagoa.


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 14:45)

A coisa parece estar feia


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2015 às 14:46)

Parece que sim...



> *Incêndio com três frentes está a ameaçar casas em Monchique*
> O incêndio que está a lavrar desde as 12h20 perto da localidade do Tojeiro, na freguesia de Marmelete, concelho de Monchique está a ameaçar habitações.
> 
> «A situação está muito difícil, andam aqui muitos meios no terreno. Há três frentes ativas e há fogo numa zona de muitas casas. Os bombeiros estão neste momento a tentar salvá-las, mas está complicado. Há uma zona de vegetação menos densa junto às habitações, com eucaliptos, onde se tentará suster as chamas»,  revelou ao Sul Informação o presidente da Câmara de Monchique.
> ...



http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/10/incendio-com-3-frentes-ameaca-casas-monchique/


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 15:25)

Que desgraca


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 15:55)

Este incêndio é o maior do ano no Algarve


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2015 às 17:09)

Alguém com informação de como estão a evoluir as coisas no terreno?!!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2015 às 17:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Alguém com informação de como estão a evoluir as coisas no terreno?!!



Três frentes activas às 16h45.
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/inc_florestais/Incêndios Rurais - SIP.pdf


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2015 às 17:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não tem visualização de onde está?!!



A partir desse link não..
Mas não encontro a anterior tabela com o mapa, que estava na página antes...
Mas é perto do autódromo do Algarve, a NW de Portimão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2015 às 17:16)

*Fogo incontrolável em Monchique Todas as corporações do Algarve no combate ao incêndio.*


Um incêndio florestal de grandes dimensões deflagrou esta quinta-feira ao início da tarde no sítio do Tojeiro, em Marmelete, Monchique, e está ser combatido por sete meios aéreos e todas as corporações de bombeiros do Algarve, segundo a Proteção Civil. 
De acordo com o Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Faro, o fogo deflagrou às 12h32, tinha três frentes ativas pelas 15h00 e consome mato e eucaliptos. Por seu turno, o presidente da Câmara de Monchique, Rui André, disse à Lusa que "o fogo está incontrolável" e "poderá ameaçar algumas casas dispersas pela serra". Rui André acrescentou que as chamas se dirigem para várias zonas, incidindo o combate na zona norte, local onde existem mais habitações. Na operação estão envolvidos três helicópteros e quatro aviões, dois médios e dois pesados, e as 15 corporações de bombeiros do Algarve. Foi ainda acionada uma equipa da Força Especial de Bombeiros. 
O posto de comando está a ser instalado junto ao autódromo internacional do Algarve.


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 17:21)

Esse incêndio parece ser monstruoso


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2015 às 17:47)

Informação de um veiculo do bombeiros da Lagoa que já ardeu no TO!!


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 17:48)

Como obteve a informação


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 17:56)

Que sorte grande!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2015 às 17:57)

Noticia já esta a ser avançada pela CMTV!!


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 17:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Jornalista amigo no local!!


E como está a situação no momento ?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2015 às 17:58)

jonas disse:


> E como está a situação no momento ?[/QUOTEm
> 
> Muito Complicada!!


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 18:00)

A notícias ao minuto avançou que foram retiradas pessoas das casas por causa do fogo!


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 18:17)

Esta ma a coisa


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2015 às 18:22)

Muito triste!!


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 18:33)

Incêndio a começar por estes lados


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2015 às 18:35)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio a começar por estes lados


Onde?!! é violento?!!


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 18:39)

Aqui por paredes e é um incêndio que não sendo de pequeníssimas dimensões é de pequenas dimensões


----------



## robinetinidol (1 Out 2015 às 18:52)

Cenário terrível também em Viseu e Sertã!


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 18:53)

É verdade.


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 18:55)

Também em alijo incêndio com 42 operacionais e 2 MA em arco de valdevez está ativo um incêndio desde as 14h e 43 min


----------



## nunessimoes (1 Out 2015 às 18:55)

robinetinidol disse:


> Cenário terrível também em Viseu e Sertã!


Como estão as coisas na Sertã?


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2015 às 18:56)

Três frentes activas ainda aqui no de Monchique.

Situação actual vista daqui:


----------



## dASk (1 Out 2015 às 18:59)

em que direcção sopra o vento no incêndio de Monchique?  É bom que seja Noroeste se não começa a subir a serra e ninguém o agarra... Julgo estar de Oeste o que não é muito bom tb..


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2015 às 19:01)

dASk disse:


> em que direcção sopra o vento no incêndio de Monchique?  É bom que seja Noroeste se não começa a subir a serra e ninguém o agarra...


No Sítio das Fontes está de SW, embora a enfraquecer relativamente ao que esteve durante a tarde.


----------



## dASk (1 Out 2015 às 19:03)

de sw é sempre mau porque leva as chamas encosta acima.. 

Não sei se tem a ver com a fase complicada dos incêndios ter terminado mas estou a estranhar ainda não terem mobilizado grif's para o local, nomeadamente de Beja!


----------



## GoN_dC (1 Out 2015 às 19:15)

Pela direção do fumo o vento parece estar SW/O. Saí ainda há pouco de Lagos e não tem nada bom aspecto, não tive oportunidade de tirar fotos. É esperar que a humidade da noite ajude a controlar o incêndio.


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 19:21)

dASk disse:


> de sw é sempre mau porque leva as chamas encosta acima..
> 
> Não sei se tem a ver com a fase complicada dos incêndios ter terminado mas estou a estranhar ainda não terem mobilizado grif's para o local, nomeadamente de Beja!


Concordo plenamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2015 às 19:22)

dASk disse:


> de sw é sempre mau porque leva as chamas encosta acima..
> 
> Não sei se tem a ver com a fase complicada dos incêndios ter terminado mas estou a estranhar ainda não terem mobilizado grif's para o local, nomeadamente de Beja!



Agora que a época critica dos incêndios terminou ontem, muitas pessoas, nomeadamente as mais idosas, ou que estão mais isoladas, e nao tem acesso a estas informações pensam que agora já podem fazer as suas queimadas, e é agora que é capaz de ocorrer mais incêndios, e talvez de dimensões maiores, porque está muito seco, tal como estava no decorrer da fase critica. Para ser possivel realizar as queimadas em segurança ainda tem de chover muito, e crescer de volta os matos e ervas, impedindo assim o progredir das chamas.


----------



## robinetinidol (1 Out 2015 às 19:23)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/10/incendio-com-3-frentes-ameaca-casas-monchique/


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2015 às 19:25)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/incendio-em-monchique-coloca-casas-em-risco/560d5e8a0cf25f02cc1d89cf/

*Incêndio em Monchique coloca casas em risco*
Comandante Abel Gomes fez o ponto de situação sobre o fogo com três frentes ativas que lavra desde as 12:32


----------



## ruijacome (1 Out 2015 às 19:35)

O GRIF01 LX saiu de Lisboa as 17h30 mais ou menos com missão para Monchique.


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2015 às 20:17)

Este incêndio está grande demais


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2015 às 20:47)

Tal como eu temia, que este ano, Monchique ia ter um grande incêndio. Mas, a 1 de Outubro, isto tudo porque este ano, em termos de chuva tem sido miserável, Setembro pouco choveu, um Verão quente, a vegetação sequíssima e algum descuido e mais um grande incêndio no Algarve. Depois do incêndio em 2012 que dizimou a Serra do Caldeirão, só faltava arder a Serra de Monchique. Curioso, ser a 1 de Outubro, curiosamente já na fase Delta e sem os militares a vigiarem a serra. Enfim...

Por acaso, tive que encostar junto à EVA em Faro, pelas 12h55m, para deixar passar 2 auto-tanques dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Faro. Nunca imaginei, que fosse a Serra de Monchique a arder, ainda para mais em Outubro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2015 às 21:07)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## robinetinidol (1 Out 2015 às 22:05)

Parece que o incêndio de Monchique está quase dominado. Há momentos, segundo o CM, o Comandante disse que têm o incêndio controlado, apenas com pequenos focos de incêndio.


----------



## ruijacome (1 Out 2015 às 22:53)

Os GRIFS 01 LX e 02 LX já estão no Algarve e vão para 2 Bases de apoio logístico para descanso e provavelmente alimentação.. Provavelmente irão ficar em standby e não irão actuar para já..


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2015 às 22:58)

A última actualização no Prociv dá como 2 frentes ainda activas.
Vim agora de Lagoa e, observando na direcção da zona do incêndio, não vislumbrei nenhum típico "clarão laranja" nessa zona, pelo que o fogo estará já, em princípio, com menor intensidade e mais controlado. 



> *Bombeiro ferido e viatura destruída, mas fogo começa a dar tréguas em Monchique*
> 
> Um bombeiro ficou esta quinta-feira ferido sem gravidade, no incêndio que deflagrou por volta das 12h30 no sítio do Tojeiro, freguesia de Marmelete, concelho de Monchique. A informação foi prestada por Abel Gomes, comandante distrital da Proteção Civil do Algarve, durante um briefing conjunto com o presidente da Câmara de Monchique aos jornalistas.
> 
> ...




Com galeria de fotos no link:
http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2015/10...a-mas-fogo-comeca-a-dar-treguas-em-monchique/


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Out 2015 às 00:09)

Em Loures parece estar bastante complicado..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Out 2015 às 21:46)

Os incendiários aqui da zona continuam em acção 

Na quinta-feira houve um novo incêndio aqui perto, na Manjoeira, onde estiveram mais de 100 operacionais apoiados por 33 viaturas, e agora tocou novamente a sirene do quartel dos bombeiros 

Fotografias de quinta-feira:











Fotos de João silva





Foto partilhada na página dos B.V.Loures


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Out 2015 às 21:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Os incendiários aqui da zona continuam em acção
> 
> Na quinta-feira houve um novo incêndio aqui perto, na Manjoeira, onde estiveram mais de 100 operacionais apoiados por 33 viaturas, e agora tocou novamente a sirene do quartel dos bombeiros
> 
> ...



Acho que é em Bolores


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Out 2015 às 22:54)

Inicialmente pensei que fosse o de Bolores sim, mas esse foi dominado apenas com 21 operacionais e 6 veículos, portanto desconfio que o alerta tenha sido para o IF no Casal da Carregueira, concelho de Sintra, em povoamento florestal com 49 operacionais e 14 veículos (às 22:45).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Out 2015 às 00:03)

O IF no Casal da Carregueira deve estar mau, 128 operacionais e 40 veículos, o CM avança que este incêndio tem 2 frentes activas.


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2015 às 17:57)

*Verão termina com total de área ardida abaixo da média dos últimos dez anos*
ROMANA BORJA-SANTOS
06/10/2015 - 17:52
Desde o início do ano foram registados 15.505 incêndios. Valores são superiores a 2014, mas Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil destaca a "severidade meteorológica" de 2015.

O número total de incêndios em 2015 representa mais do dobro do registado em 2014 e a área ardida também praticamente duplicou. Contudo, o comandante Operacional Nacional da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), José Manuel Moura, afirmou que é preciso fazer comparações com um período mais alargado e contrapôs que perante a “severidade meteorológica” registada neste ano o resultado foi “bem conseguido”, com o Verão a acabar com um total de área ardida e de número de incêndios abaixo da média dos últimos dez anos.
...
http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...-abaixo-da-media-dos-ultimos-dez-anos-1710294


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2015 às 18:27)

Ainda bem não?!


----------



## james (6 Out 2015 às 18:46)

Acaba por ser surpreendente,  com as condições climatéricas verificadas e em especial a falta de chuva que vinha de trás,  esta diminuição da área ardida e do número de incêndios comparativamente a anos com condições semelhantes. 

Estaremos a ficar mais civilizados?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Out 2015 às 19:19)

james disse:


> as condições climatéricas verificadas


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Incêndio Monchique: Área ardida: 241 ha


----------



## boneli (14 Out 2015 às 13:58)

Não me parece. O numero de ignições são mesmo a prova disso. Comparada com os piores anos meterológicos dos últimos 15 anos, penso que as igniçõe ou mantiveram-se ou aumentaram.

Apesar de ter sido um ano seco, penso que no verão as temperaturas não extremaram tanto como em outros anos de verões quentes e secos.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2015 às 21:39)




----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2016 às 18:45)

Este tópico já lá vai, mas hoje deparei-me com isto, e resolvi partilhar.

Uma planta (não faço a mínima como se chama) que destoa e muito da paisagem negra do tão badalado incêndio em Cascais no verão passado.
A única daquele  género num raio de muitos hectares.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2016 às 19:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Este tópico já lá vai, mas hoje deparei-me com isto, e resolvi partilhar.
> 
> Uma planta (não faço a mínima como se chama) que destoa e muito da paisagem negra do tão badalado incêndio em Cascais no verão passado.
> A única daquele  género num raio de muitos hectares.



Essa planta não me parece ser espontânea, penso que seja a estrela de Natal com o nome científico Poinsettia Vermelha.
Eu pelo menos nunca vi uma planta dessas crescer naturalmente, se reparares á volta da planta parece-me que ela foi aí plantada por alguém, dá para ver aí terra solta.
Mas trata-se de uma planta sensível e que provavelmente não se irá aguentar, devido ao frio.
Agora mais á frente vejo essas plantas agrupadas que são as orquídeas silvestres, essas sim são espontâneas no nosso país.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2016 às 20:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Essa planta não me parece ser espontânea, penso que seja a estrela de Natal com o nome científico Poinsettia Vermelha.
> Eu pelo menos nunca vi uma planta dessas crescer naturalmente, se reparares á volta da planta parece-me que ela foi aí plantada por alguém, dá para ver aí terra solta.
> Mas trata-se de uma planta sensível e que provavelmente não se irá aguentar, devido ao frio.
> Agora mais á frente vejo essas plantas agrupadas que são as orquídeas silvestres, essas sim são espontâneas no nosso país.



Obrigada pela informação!
Pois, de facto achei estranho aquilo estar no meio do terreno, mas alguém ter ido plantar também acho igualmente estranho,embora como dizes e bem, ve-se que a terra está diferente em redor da planta comparativemnte com resto do terreno.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2016 às 20:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigada pela informação!
> Pois, de facto achei estranho aquilo estar no meio do terreno, mas alguém ter ido plantar também acho igualmente estranho,embora como dizes e bem, ve-se que a terra está diferente em redor da planta comparativemnte com resto do terreno.



Pois também não sei porque razão alguém aí foi plantar uma planta dessas.
É muito usual este tipo de plantas serem oferecias na época natalícia, que ainda nem fez um mês, por isso a planta não deve de estar aí nesse local á muito tempo.
A pessoa em questão pensou que estrela do natal se iria adaptar ao clima, e ao terreno.


----------

